# The Nature Farm Genetics, is he legit?



## DankTankerous (Jun 1, 2018)

So there is a guy on IG called The Nature Farm, and supposedly he has the original strains: pre-Skunkman Sam Skunk strains etc. he is a great grower, I’m just skeptical about them being the original.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 1, 2018)

Yep he is and his strains are.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jun 1, 2018)

Seems legit.

https://phylos.bio/galaxy/variety/PGT-147534/nature-farm-genetics/ufs-18
http://www.kannapedia.net/strains/rsp11030/


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jun 1, 2018)

He probably has one of the best collection of older elites around. I personally wanna try his Grass Valley OG cross, apparently comes out the same as LA Pure Kush in phylos. I’m guessing Topanga/GVOG/LAPK are all the same or very similar and the more OG kush, and Malibu/Hollywood Pure Kush is the more marshmallow lime kush.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jun 2, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> He probably has one of the best collection of older elites around. I personally wanna try his Grass Valley OG cross, apparently comes out the same as LA Pure Kush in phylos. I’m guessing Topanga/GVOG/LAPK are all the same or very similar and the more OG kush, and Malibu/Hollywood Pure Kush is the more marshmallow lime kush.


Sweet, he has quite the selection, I can’t wait to get some of his seeds


----------



## TheCatOutRanksYou (Jun 4, 2018)

Anyone who goes through Nature Farm that can tell me how the experience is? I'm interested in the WindWalker OG if you've gotten that from them let me know how it went. I hear good things but his site seems a little sketchy to me. Very little detail about anything and no pictures at all for the WW OG I'm interested in.


----------



## maurostu04 (Jul 17, 2018)

Bump


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 17, 2018)

Yep still curious here


----------



## greywind (Jul 17, 2018)

Check on IG, lots of negativity surrounding this guy right now, and the hate being directed at him is coming from some accomplished names in the game. I personally have no knowledge of or experience with him, but he's being accused of some shady shit on my IG feed. Just an FYI. Happy hunting all!


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 17, 2018)

greywind said:


> Check on IG, lots of negativity surrounding this guy right now, and the hate being directed at him is coming from some accomplished names in the game. I personally have no knowledge of or experience with him, but he's being accused of some shady shit on my IG feed. Just an FYI. Happy hunting all!


I’ve been seeing it too. Who is it coming from other than Shoe @HeadieGardens? Is @lf_oompapa loompa? So far a shit load of finger pointing without any proof or any explanation of why they’re so pissy. So...??


----------



## led2076 (Jul 18, 2018)

shoe said he lied to get said "elite cuts" then shoe said the cuts nature farm has are fakes and that nature is predating stuff.
did nature lie to get fake cuts?
or is shoes statements just accusations that contradict them selves?

it seems to me just 1 being pissed that another has something. that is my take and I could be wrong, but I will just continue to dissect the comments.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 18, 2018)

led2076 said:


> shoe said he lied to get said "elite cuts" then shoe said the cuts nature farm has are fakes and that nature is predating stuff.
> did nature lie to get fake cuts?
> or is shoes statements just accusations that contradict them selves?
> 
> it seems to me just 1 being pissed that another has something. that is my take and I could be wrong, but I will just continue to dissect the comments.


I’ve been watching it too. I’ve always been suspicious like how does this dude have so many elite clones. His plants do look great though, so the guy can grow. But idk, it has kept me from buying though


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 18, 2018)

MOST of all the siht is against RIOT SEEDS, and Cohorts.

You can believe what you want.

Nature Farm has the Genetics.

Swami, and other highly known, and reputed breeders are also friends with this guy. Ill take Swamis word.

The only 1s spreading rumors are Riot, Master Thai, who IS Uncle Festers Nephew, who the Nor Cal Crowd basically ran out of business because he was charging to much, and ripping people off with the Uncle Fester Genes.

RIOT had S1's of them for sale for $500 a pack!!!!! WTF??? And he/friends are calling out TNF??? 

The Nature farm also says MT has the Real Stuff, some of the best genetics in the world, but isn't right and tryong to make to much $$$ from the genetics.
Dude was charging $200+ a pack for crosses with the Sk18. U Mello selling them for $80

Nature Farm sells them for $80 a pack man. Come on, and they are 100% real.

Yep, weve grown them, and they are what he represents them to be.

Just getting ready to start another pack of them, and Dominion Local Skunk.

The reason Clackamass COOT left this, and other forums was because of sensless attacks, and people coming on forums who don't know shit, and spread rumors.

U MELLO has NEVER represented this strain as an RKS EITHER, ans there Is NO line that throws all RKS.

Where did UK Cheese come from?? And others?? ALL Phenos from Super Sativa Seed Club, which were originally the same genetics as what was taken to Europe, but them further bred to have the REEK taken out, and Sweet added.

The Nature Farm are also responsible for supplying Coastal Seeds with the Original 95 Black Domina Cut, The 79 Romulan Cut, and others Coastal Seeds used in the Heirloon NL1 Crosses, which are still available, if you live in California, of which I unfortunately don't, so Im shit out of luck for some 89 NL5 x NL1 seeds.

Also from my understanding is Nature Farm Guy Inherited all these cuts from his father, and The Nature Farm guy in not an old guy. I believe in his 30s.
You also have to relize this guy lives in the Heart of Weed Country, and if you don't think many of these old genetics are not around, youre wrong.

But I could care less myself if anyone buys them or not, as I aint makin nothing from suggesting the guy.

All I know the shit is killer potent, most all of it is skunky, just not RKS, but it does REEK, and will smell halfway down the block if you have several plants.

Also if you follow, he shows every plant hes gong to breed, and descriptions of everything hes doing, so until the haters do the same, Id never listen t them.

Right now, he is trying to more Isolate the RKS, is showing the WHOLE PROCESS, and wants to make it more common, but hes not going to bottle neck it so far down, it loses diversity, like everything now days has become.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jul 18, 2018)

Thank you for the feedback


----------



## N.R.G. (Jul 18, 2018)

led2076 said:


> shoe said he lied to get said "elite cuts" then shoe said the cuts nature farm has are fakes and that nature is predating stuff.
> did nature lie to get fake cuts?
> or is shoes statements just accusations that contradict them selves?
> 
> it seems to me just 1 being pissed that another has something. that is my take and I could be wrong, but I will just continue to dissect the comments.


Shoe is well respected and well known and has been around for a long time. I don't think he would make anything up or be jealous someone "has" something. The whole story behind that Uncle Festers 1969 sounds extremely ridiculous to me.


----------



## led2076 (Jul 18, 2018)

shoes ig post clearly say other wise, everyone has seen it. shoe is clearly mad about something. this is no attack on shoe are anyone.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 18, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Shoe is well respected and well known and has been around for a long time. I don't think he would make anything up or be jealous someone "has" something. The whole story behind that Uncle Festers 1969 sounds extremely ridiculous to me.


It might be ridiculous but it’s also not the Nature Farms story. It’s Uncle Fester’s and Master Thai, who is his nephew.

And Shoe is well respected, but he’s also done nothing but make claims without any sort of evidence, he’s also going so far as to accuse Mello of domestic abuse, which is fucking crazy.

The craziest thing I see Mello showing is his 78 LA OG Affie, now that one’s a fucking stretch. The only cut I’ve ever heard of going back that far is Romulan, and even that one isn’t guaranteed. Other than that, I think people can trace Urkle back to the early 90s and I think that’s about it. OG has only been around since the late 90s. There’s no way that cut is from 78.

BUT, Bodhi and every other breeder also has skeptical stuff too. Nepali OG may not be an OG or from Nepal. His Iranian “primordial OG” used in Ancient OG probably isn’t what it was claimed to be. There was the whole Chem91 JB cut fiasco. Also, he apparently has a pre-pre-98 Bubba Kush cut which may or may not pre-date the Pre-98. I’m not flinging mud at Bodhi, he’s the best around in my opinion. It’s just an unfortunate aspect of cannabis breeding. There are tall tales tied to every cut.

However, if Mello is scamming people or renaming cuts, then that’s bullshit. But so far, all I’ve seen is finger pointing and incoherent claims. I have no idea who to believe or even what Shoe or Mello is even trying to say half the time. It’s like watching idiots debate. So, I guess fuck them both?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 18, 2018)

TNF not afraid to have his gear Phylos tested, to see exactly what the genetics are, and while it doesn't mean its Skunk, it is NOT Closely Related to anything that has already don't Phylos Testing, and is in the Database, which is in the 10,000's. So the genetics are NOT COMMON.
UF goes way before 90s man.

Super Sativa Seed Club was in the 80s, and advertised in High Times, as did Nevil of the Seed Bank. SSSC stock came from UF, and was the same stuff, just different selections, from different breeders.

Im sure many don't know of them, but I was getting stuff since they 1st started selling it through HT. Most of the time, the genetics came from California, and Not Holland. Santa Barbara is where many of my seeds were mailed from. in 1984/85

Im not going o get into the whole thing, but Uncle Festers came from Sacred Seeds, which Sam/The RATMAN/Skunkman was an apprentice grower, and got into trouble, worked with the DEA, had Sacred Seeds Busted, DEA left plants with rootballs still intact in the Dumpster/Garbage, lbs, and lbs of seeds, and left it unguarded, overnight, and Ratman, came and got the shit out of the trash.
They left it there for him to get. And some need to Get Real. Cops/DEA didn't leave it unguarded due to incompetence. They left if for RATMAN.

He took it, and ended up taking the genetics to Europe, and distributed it to Cultivators Choice, Super Sativa Seed Club, Nevil, Flying Dutchmen, and others Im sure I missed.

When they all found out Ratman had worked with the DEA, and had Sacred Seeds Busted, they dropped him like a hot potato, but they still retained the original genetics.

Sacred Seeds won the 1st Harvest Fest in Cali, in 1967. For SKUNK. They won 3 years in a row.67-68-69.

Sacred Seeds was an ancient company, and were the 1st to have the Original Romulan.

Anyone know where the Original Romulan came from???

Korea. Korean War, and was brought back to Sacred Seeds, in 1952/53. FACT.

Sacred Seeds had genetics going back to 1915.

The Original Blue Orca, and THE ONE cuts, are both from 83/84. The Original NL5 cut is also from the early 80s, and is still, alive and kicking, and is a Thai dominant. I see no reason to see why things cant be kept going, especially with Micro Tissue Propagation, which U Mello knows how to do, and has be doable at home for over 25 years. I did it in 1994.

All the other Indica type stuff like Sensi was hybridized with Afghan. But Real NL5 isn't Indica Dom. Swami has the original early 80s cut, and U Mello has the hybridized 1989 cut.

But all this stuff is pure fire, and its no sweat off my nuts if anyone wants any of his stuff.

All I can say he posts all of his gear for all to see and like I said, is not afraid to have it genetically tested to map it,, and see what it is, and set a basic standard.


----------



## maxamus1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Just want to know how you know all this? Were you there or you knew someone in the know or wtf? you seem to have a lot of knowledge about it though.


jimihendrix1 said:


> TNF not afraid to have his gear Phylos tested, to see exactly what the genetics are, and while it doesn't mean its Skunk, it is NOT Closely Related to anything that has already don't Phylos Testing, and is in the Database, which is in the 10,000's. So the genetics are NOT COMMON.
> UF goes way before 90s man.
> 
> Super Sativa Seed Club was in the 80s, and advertised in High Times, as did Nevil of the Seed Bank. SSSC stock came from UF, and was the same stuff, just different selections, from different breeders.
> ...


----------



## COGrown (Jul 18, 2018)

I wouldn't grow his beans. A lot of his "pre" stuff is obvious bullshit, he claims to have grown "over 800 elite cuts", he never posts late flower pics of any of his 'elites', and a ton of his flower pics look/sound nothing like the strains he is claiming they are. Honestly for someone who claims to be growing organics, i don't see a lot of variation in his pics of plants, whether they are supposed to be hazes or northern lights. His "pre95" black domina looks just like his "C5 haze". Sure, he tricked some people into giving him actual elites, but I'd bet my hat he is 99% full of shit.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jul 18, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> BUT, Bodhi and every other breeder also has skeptical stuff too. Nepali OG may not be an OG or from Nepal. His Iranian “primordial OG” used in Ancient OG probably isn’t what it was claimed to be. There was the whole Chem91 JB cut fiasco. Also, he apparently has a pre-pre-98 Bubba Kush cut which may or may not pre-date the Pre-98. I’m not flinging mud at Bodhi, he’s the best around in my opinion. It’s just an unfortunate aspect of cannabis breeding. There are tall tales tied to every cut.


I guess no one really knows other than Bodhi but he does claim to have made several trips to Nepal to collect seeds. People only know what they see or are told and you're right, due to the plant being illegal for so long it's a very shady background on a lot of it. Too many people are coming out about this Nature Farm guy for me. I'll pass on his stuff personally.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 18, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I guess no one really knows other than Bodhi but he does claim to have made several trips to Nepal to collect seeds. People only know what they see or are told and you're right, due to the plant being illegal for so long it's a very shady background on a lot of it. Too many people are coming out about this Nature Farm guy for me. I'll pass on his stuff personally.


I believe Bodhi’s Nepali OG and Iranian both came from the same guy, some old school grower from SoCal. I could be misremembering, but he mentions it in his PotCast interviews. 

I do agree though, if this many people are going after him, then he must’ve done something to rub people the wrong way. Generally when that type of shit starts going down, it’s well deserved. Can’t say it’s a good look for Shoe though.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 18, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Just want to know how you know all this? Were you there or you knew someone in the know or wtf? you seem to have a lot of knowledge about it though.



Yes I was around at that time sir, and Ive been smoking weed since 1967. I have a fair knowledge of all those companies, and bought seeds from ALL of them.

I also spent from 1997-2009 with the Feds, for over 1000 clones. Mine was, and still is the largest indoor grow/bust in east kentucky. 21 years later. My partner who I gave 500 clones, got caught, and ratted me out. I actually got charged with his for 1500 altogether. I was the Mastermind. Huh. I was 38, he was 78, and had a 2000 acre farm in Central ky/Lincoln Co, and we did this for 5 years. I had a 200 clone room planted in rows, in a container I made out of Pallets, 1 foot tall walls, plastic, filled with Promix BX. 20 x 20 room, and 10 lights. 1000w Hortilux HPS

ALL of my genetics were Nevil, Super Sativa Seed Club, and Flying Dutchmen.

My best strain was a Nevils Seed Bank LTD RELEASE 1988 NL5/Hz x 1989 Skelly Hashplant/1984 SSSC Sk#1.

I had ALL of these original seeds but the feds got them.

Yep. saw all of those strains, smoked weed from Nam in 71. Have smoked a lot of weed. Except when Imprisoned.

I had a Mandatory Minimum Sentence 10-Life, and up to a $5,000,000 fine, told on NOBODY, and STILL HAVE ALL MY FRIENDS. UNLIKE RATMAN. Fine waived. Did 7 years, and 8.5 Supervised Release. I had more SR than anyone at the 1300 man prison, in Summit Ky. 7 + 8.5 = 15.5 which satisfies their Mandatory 10. They can fudge it any way they like. They could have given me 2 years, and 13.5 SR if they wanted. They can do what they want.


Heres a list of the old SSSC catalog on Seed Finder.

Sk was also known as M9.

They also have the genetics incorrectly listed. It is Columbian,,,, Gold/Red x Acapulco Gold x Marar I Sharif

They Incorrectly list it as having Thai.

NOW THEY could have bred some Thai in theirs,after ratman brought it over, but I believe its just an error. But whatever the UF is the main genetics responsible for SSSC Sk1..M9, and IS PRE 1983.

NL5 is also known as Basic 5

Dominion Seed Company also has Original SSSC Hybrids. And is GOOD SHIT.



*SeedFinder - Cannabis-Strains from Super Sativa Seed Club*
en.seedfinder.eu › Database › Breeder
The *Super Sativa Seed Club* (SSSC) breeder collective, located in the Hague, continued the work done by Sacred *Seeds* and became famous for their Durban x Thai varieties.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 18, 2018)

I also don't claim to be infallible.

Word is Skunkman was working with GW Pharma, and when he had to have his License Updated, it was rejected, because after a more thorough search, or someone alerted, it was broth to the British Authority attention that Ratman has a felony marijuana arrest, they wouldn't reup his license, because of the OLD Cali bust, which he also has been denying for decades. Sheriff Confirmed.


----------



## bananaman99 (Jul 18, 2018)

Phylos is far from accurate and nature farms claims are pretty ridiculous. Pre-95 sensi star, pre widow, pre skunk, pre afghani, pre nl5, chem3...cmon. Id like to believe but too many respected people speaking out as well as those genetics claims. Guy has apparently been growing for 5 years and has a verified history of hitting his wife and kid. I'm not going to tell you who to buy seeds from but I for damn sure wont be giving this guy money or support. Some of his cuts are real, I dont think the above ones mentioned are, but he has traded and been given some special cuts along the way. Many of those people who have traded with him in the past are upset. I'm not here to argue, just figured people should know the conclusion I personally came to, others are entitled to their own opinions and thats perfectly fine.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Someone said TNF doesn't sow fully mature buds?? Or really close??

If this will work.

Some of this is his gear grown by other people

https://www.instagram.com/p/BlZcf3aBqim04G1uLc4pIRbpR69hxtAzRXuBLY0/?taken-by=the.nature.farm

https://www.instagram.com/p/BlXQSE9hP5JZuxSx1YWC7qwCK4LG8WJejZgnxY0/?taken-by=the.nature.farm

https://www.instagram.com/p/BlE4SnDh1taudo17wya65jPS62V4xrUhzd1CT00/?taken-by=the.nature.farm

https://www.instagram.com/p/BlE3RNUHCDW5JykQuRfYlqJskEayEOeg1Sn9LI0/?taken-by=the.nature.farm

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bkf7curnU6cXQ9gwB7Ux1b642MvHff3CyBDjEM0/?taken-by=the.nature.farm


https://www.instagram.com/p/BjpfNr0HFjTB2qlHx7zTS7CRqXP-rIEWGlwkt40/?taken-by=the.nature.farm


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Ive grown some of it. I know its good shit. If you've not grown it, you cant have a valid opinion.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 18, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yes I was around at that time sir, and Ive been smoking weed since 1967. I have a fair knowledge of all those companies, and bought seeds from ALL of them.
> 
> I also spent from 1997-2009 with the Feds, for over 1000 clones. Mine was, and still is the largest indoor grow/bust in east kentucky. 21 years later. My partner who I gave 500 clones, got caught, and ratted me out. I actually got charged with his for 1500 altogether. I was the Mastermind. Huh. I was 38, he was 78, and had a 2000 acre farm in Central ky/Lincoln Co, and we did this for 5 years. I had a 200 clone room planted in rows, in a container I made out of Pallets, 1 foot tall walls, plastic, filled with Promix BX. 20 x 20 room, and 10 lights. 1000w Hortilux HPS
> 
> ...


fuck.. I cant even hardly remember what I had for breakfast yesterday


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 19, 2018)

bananaman99 said:


> Phylos is far from accurate and nature farms claims are pretty ridiculous. Pre-95 sensi star, pre widow, pre skunk, pre afghani, pre nl5, chem3...cmon. Id like to believe but too many respected people speaking out as well as those genetics claims. Guy has apparently been growing for 5 years and has a verified history of hitting his wife and kid. I'm not going to tell you who to buy seeds from but I for damn sure wont be giving this guy money or support. Some of his cuts are real, I dont think the above ones mentioned are, but he has traded and been given some special cuts along the way. Many of those people who have traded with him in the past are upset. I'm not here to argue, just figured people should know the conclusion I personally came to, others are entitled to their own opinions and thats perfectly fine.


Where is it verified that he’s hit his wife and kids? Cuz I continue to see half incomprehensible rants about him, but nothing supporting these claims. I get not trusting his genetics. It’s all too common in the industry, but saying he hits his wife and kids? I’d hope to see a link to a police report with that one, cuz that’s not just normal industry bickering, that’s trying to hit home.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 19, 2018)

People spreading shit with no proof is slander.
I believe nothing I hear, and only half of what I see.


----------



## kona gold (Jul 19, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yes I was around at that time sir, and Ive been smoking weed since 1967. I have a fair knowledge of all those companies, and bought seeds from ALL of them.
> 
> I also spent from 1997-2009 with the Feds, for over 1000 clones. Mine was, and still is the largest indoor grow/bust in east kentucky. 21 years later. My partner who I gave 500 clones, got caught, and ratted me out. I actually got charged with his for 1500 altogether. I was the Mastermind. Huh. I was 38, he was 78, and had a 2000 acre farm in Central ky/Lincoln Co, and we did this for 5 years. I had a 200 clone room planted in rows, in a container I made out of Pallets, 1 foot tall walls, plastic, filled with Promix BX. 20 x 20 room, and 10 lights. 1000w Hortilux HPS
> 
> ...


Very interesting history on the m9.
I had a cut back in the late 90's called m39.
So claim it to be skunk#1 x basic 5(northern lights#5)?
All I can say, is that it was slightly more indica dominant than skunk, but it was such a skunky strain it was ridiculous!!!
I mean just as strong as the original skunk, but did have a slight piney-ness most likely from Northern Lights.
But it just didn'thave that full bodied deep skunk flavor of the original.
But was closest thing I have ever seen outside the original.

You ever grow or come across this one?


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 19, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yes I was around at that time sir, and Ive been smoking weed since 1967. I have a fair knowledge of all those companies, and bought seeds from ALL of them.
> 
> I also spent from 1997-2009 with the Feds, for over 1000 clones. Mine was, and still is the largest indoor grow/bust in east kentucky. 21 years later. My partner who I gave 500 clones, got caught, and ratted me out. I actually got charged with his for 1500 altogether. I was the Mastermind. Huh. I was 38, he was 78, and had a 2000 acre farm in Central ky/Lincoln Co, and we did this for 5 years. I had a 200 clone room planted in rows, in a container I made out of Pallets, 1 foot tall walls, plastic, filled with Promix BX. 20 x 20 room, and 10 lights. 1000w Hortilux HPS
> 
> ...


You started smoking at the age of 8. Come on now. Skunk WAS NOT AROUND IN 1969. PERIOD. His 1969 skunk#18 ibl is str8 bullshit. He dated that about a decade to early. He was given cuts from shoe and told.not to breed with or sell. And he renamed it. And is now using it. The nature farm is a crock of shit. There only 5 pictures of his 69 skunk ibl and it doesnt even look like any type of skunk. He just showed up on IG with 500 elite cuts. Out of no where. And theres another post that got deleted. That had more than jus shoe and riot calling him out. Once he got called.out anand stopped answering questions bc je was answering them wrong. He deleted it. Loompa was on it calling him out as well. I mean if you wanna spend 80 bucks on a pack of 1969 skunk#18 ibl. I have some 1964 skunk #11ibl....

And what's even more funny, is he had an Instagram before. And he didnt have any elite cuts. Then he made another ig name. Same grow area, same everything. But different names on the cuts. Someone screenshot it and posted it. He had two pics of the same plant. Called two different names.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 19, 2018)

And now you claiming you had the largest indoor bust in Kentucky. Youre fucking around making claims over the cornbread mafia. You should make sure you know what you're talking about making claims like that in Kentucky is not a good idea. The largest bust was in 1989. 350 mil worth of pot and 68 people. Indoor grows. So you may want to retract your statement.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 19, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Where is it verified that he’s hit his wife and kids? Cuz I continue to see half incomprehensible rants about him, but nothing supporting these claims. I get not trusting his genetics. It’s all too common in the industry, but saying he hits his wife and kids? I’d hope to see a link to a police report with that one, cuz that’s not just normal industry bickering, that’s trying to hit home.


His chem3 cut came from shoe. And it's not chem.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 19, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yes I was around at that time sir, and Ive been smoking weed since 1967. I have a fair knowledge of all those companies, and bought seeds from ALL of them.
> 
> I also spent from 1997-2009 with the Feds, for over 1000 clones. Mine was, and still is the largest indoor grow/bust in east kentucky. 21 years later. My partner who I gave 500 clones, got caught, and ratted me out. I actually got charged with his for 1500 altogether. I was the Mastermind. Huh. I was 38, he was 78, and had a 2000 acre farm in Central ky/Lincoln Co, and we did this for 5 years. I had a 200 clone room planted in rows, in a container I made out of Pallets, 1 foot tall walls, plastic, filled with Promix BX. 20 x 20 room, and 10 lights. 1000w Hortilux HPS
> 
> ...



And how did you run promix soil. If you were in jail from 1997 to 2009. The company that produces promix was founded in 1968. And they didnt release promix bx until after 2001.

Edit: sorry first promix bx release was 2003. You can read that right on their website under history of the company.


----------



## GmasterFlash (Jul 19, 2018)

From what I’ve seen on IG, Young Dude is a good grower, savvy with social media, and being from the NorCal/Oregon border has access to plenty of old local clones. All seems plausible to me.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> And now you claiming you had the largest indoor bust in Kentucky. Youre fucking around making claims over the cornbread mafia. You should make sure you know what you're talking about making claims like that in Kentucky is not a good idea. The largest bust was in 1989. 350 mil worth of pot and 68 people. Indoor grows. So you may want to retract your statement.



I never said ALL of Ky. Eastern Ky. Boyd County. Ashland. Griffith Street.
Prosecutor was Kevin Dicken.. 1997. Look it up if you can find it. 1000 clones. They just listed them as plants.

Did from 97-2001 incarcerated. Got out and got ratted on again in 2007. From 2001-May 5 2007 was on Supervised Release, and was sent back to finish the remainder and got out in 2009.

So I was in control of the feds from 1997-2009.
From 97-2001 is 4 years. Got out and did 5 years supervised release, got violated, went back 3 more years, and was finished., as my supervised release I originally got eneded up being done back in prison.

Heres a little peek at my Federal ID.

I as aslo in jail with a guy that was part of 
The Bluegrass Conspiracy.

But you need to learn how to read. I never said largest in Ky.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 19, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I never said ALL of Ky. Eastern Ky. Boyd County. Ashland. Griffith Street.
> Prosecutor was Kevin Dicken.. 1997. Look it up if you can find it. 1000 clones. They just listed them as plants.
> 
> Did from 97-2001 incarcerated. Got out and got ratted on again in 2007. From 2001-May 5 2007 was on Supervised Release, and was sent back to finish the remainder and got out in 2009.
> ...


I would delete that pic. Jus for safety reasons.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Im not doing anything, so they can come to my home if they wish. But I aint fakin. But you should read more carefully. I never said all of Ky, and all in all I was charged with 1500, as they stuck on me, what I Manufactured for my partner. I had 1000 in possession. Photo is also 21 years old. That was a 1997 photo.


----------



## genuity (Jul 19, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> View attachment 4167818
> 
> 
> I never said ALL of Ky. Eastern Ky. Boyd County. Ashland. Griffith Street.
> ...


Now that's facts...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 19, 2018)

I was also a Moderator on a MJ Forum in 2005 for a guy named Dan Van Pot, cant remember the name of site, but Dan had worked with BCBD and won the Indica Cup for God Bud, but BCBD ripped Dan off, so he left them an original mother, but took the father, and started his own forum, and business, but was shut down/busted in about 6 months. I was also a Mod at MJ Passion, and for Claude at Serious Seeds until I went back to jail. asrta007 was the guy who got me Mod Jobs.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jul 19, 2018)

GmasterFlash said:


> From what I’ve seen on IG, Young Dude is a good grower, savvy with social media, and being from the NorCal/Oregon border has access to plenty of old local clones. All seems plausible to me.


You joined the forum today just to make this post? *That *seems plausible to me lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 19, 2018)

Regardless the nature farm is a thief and a liar.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Who says?? Hearsay. I guess you know him personally?

My buddies also grown his stuff.. Sk18, and NL5 x Sk18 , and I never smoked 1 plant that wasn't much better than good is all I can tell you.

I listen to 000 BS from people I don't know. And generally when people talk shit about others, says a lot about them, unless they have seen shit 1st hand.

Swami Organic Seeds also likes TNF, and I'll take Swami's word also.

Also weve had SKUNK here in East Ky since at least 1974.

I smoked my 1st Skunk, in 74. YEP. Just because you never saw it, doesnt mean it doesn't/didint exist then, as it did.. All kinds of shit I know is out there Ive not seen, heard of, or tried.

The Original Genetics came from Meigs County Ohio, which is about 90 miles North East of me. Near Athens Ohio. Also had 1 called Beach Ball which was an Afghan

At that time Meigs was known as the California of the East. Most all of their genetics came from PNW.

We had a lot of shit in my neck of the woods in the mid 70s.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You started smoking at the age of 8. Come on now. Skunk WAS NOT AROUND IN 1969. PERIOD. His 1969 skunk#18 ibl is str8 bullshit. He dated that about a decade to early. He was given cuts from shoe and told.not to breed with or sell. And he renamed it. And is now using it. The nature farm is a crock of shit. There only 5 pictures of his 69 skunk ibl and it doesnt even look like any type of skunk. He just showed up on IG with 500 elite cuts. Out of no where. And theres another post that got deleted. That had more than jus shoe and riot calling him out. Once he got called.out anand stopped answering questions bc je was answering them wrong. He deleted it. Loompa was on it calling him out as well. I mean if you wanna spend 80 bucks on a pack of 1969 skunk#18 ibl. I have some 1964 skunk #11ibl....
> 
> And what's even more funny, is he had an Instagram before. And he didnt have any elite cuts. Then he made another ig name. Same grow area, same everything. But different names on the cuts. Someone screenshot it and posted it. He had two pics of the same plant. Called two different names.


Do you have links for the posts of the same plants renamed? So far, all I’ve seen is crazy ranting on both sides. It’s hard to take anything seriously when it’s “verified that he beat his wife and kid” because.....uh....someone on IG said so.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 19, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Who says?? Hearsay. I guess you know him personally?
> 
> My buddies also grown his stuff.. Sk18, and NL5 x Sk18 , and I never smoked 1 plant that wasn't much better than good is all I can tell you.
> 
> ...


I live 20 minutes from meigs county. And have family that live and own/operate one of the biggest farms in meigs county.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 19, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I live 20 minutes from meigs county. And have family that live and own/operate one of the biggest farms in meigs county.


And the dude who put all the work in the cut. That he gave to TNF. That he calls chem3. THE DUDE MADE THE STRAIN. TNF GREW IT OUT AND POSTED IT AS HIS OWN CUT OF CHEM3. IT DOESNT EVEN FUCKING LOOK LIKE CHEM. The who said. The fucking man that made it. And has grew umptin million times.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 19, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Who says?? Hearsay. I guess you know him personally?
> 
> My buddies also grown his stuff.. Sk18, and NL5 x Sk18 , and I never smoked 1 plant that wasn't much better than good is all I can tell you.
> 
> ...


And if smoked skunk in 74 then you're right up the nature farms alley. You keep on believing whatever you want. You're entitled to your opinion. You're trying to give a history lesson to someone that's lived and run around meigs county for the last 30 years. So you keep on smokin that 69 and 74 skunk ibl.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Whatever.

Sk1 won the 1st Harvest Fest in California in 1967, and 1974 is 44 years ago. Not 30. I got all kinds of buddies in Gallipolis, buddies older than I played in bands in Athens in 68/69. Guys that are 70+ years old.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 19, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Do you have links for the posts of the same plants renamed? So far, all I’ve seen is crazy ranting on both sides. It’s hard to take anything seriously when it’s “verified that he beat his wife and kid” because.....uh....someone on IG said so.


I nvr heard anything about him beating his wife n kids. It was a post on IG that posted the side by side pic. Idk who it was. Only reason i seen it. Was bc tnf was tagged in it. I'm sure he reported it. I could care less what he does. And what he calls what. Theres just too much drama surrounding him. To even deal with him.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 19, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Whatever.
> 
> Sk1 won the 1st Harvest Fest in California in 1967, and 1974 is 40 + years ago. Not 30.


 

Sry had too. Dont get your panties ruffled.


----------



## GmasterFlash (Jul 19, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> You joined the forum today just to make this post? *That *seems plausible to me lol.


Naw lurked for a minute then joined last Saturday to make that post.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 19, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Whatever.
> 
> Sk1 won the 1st Harvest Fest in California in 1967, and 1974 is 44 years ago. Not 30. I got all kinds of buddies in Gallipolis, buddies older than I played in bands in Athens in 68/69. Guys that are 70+ years old.


No I said I have run around meigs county for the last 30 years.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 19, 2018)

Im speaking 44 years ago+.

Ive been smoking weed since 67, and was born in the 50s.


----------



## Stealthy21 (Jul 20, 2018)

TNF here. Just to lay roots for you. Decide whay you like, i am a forum lurker, i am on all forums you can see my entry date 2010, all i do is read and scan for information and saw this, figured good place as any to drop knowledge even though RIU isn't my home. Ill answer the same anywhere because it's all truth. I don't block people on my page we have free open discussion. I dont hide a thing.
Back in 2012 is when I had first heard of shoe aka headiegardens, but it wasn't shoe that I was in contact with not Ever we never talked who i talked with was his partner Kaptain always kaptain, at the time they were growing in shoes mom's basement. They ran debt, and shoe was never working while Kaptain gardened, that is His name on breedbay, and we all met in the days of The Seed Depot if you remember that. His name is trinityhealthgroupcollective on IG since changed to Kaptain_buckyohare. he doesn't want to fuck with it anyways, everyone knows what really went down. This isn't the first time shoe came after the both of us and I'm glad they leave kaptain out of it he doesn't need the shit nor does anyone.
This is who i traded cuttings with and trade them is what I did, I never stole shit how do I steal cuts from mass to cali. Kaptain was living with his parents in arizona when i decided i wanted him to grow with me.
Anyways, I sent out some of my favorite cuts and shoe has grown a few of mine like 95' black Domina, purple Hindu kush, and a few others all himself even given them high praise as special medicine, shoe and I have honestly hardly shared a word we just don't vibe. Especially BDomina though, loved that shit because it's Narcotic potent.
Aside from that I was given some Bodhi cuts, and a few other cuts in trade, none of which I have today, past the Romulan I got permissions from seednoevil collective, Pagan to have that cut, and kaptain sent it to me once I did.
We traded 5 slips in total just Five, that was 5 years ago. I never renamed that sunshine 3 cut, and lost it 3 years ago.
The beef here, if your wondering the WHY is that I took in shoes old partner in after they split not amicably, when I grew a 20 lighter tapped down in Fresno for a friend I grew up with. Kaptain came to help me after him and shoe fell out by about 4 months.
These people did not have Breeder Cuts, as they were all just seed testers then thays what TSD Forum was. So that's where this animosity comes from I helped the person I actually was in communication with and all this can be verified.
I can tell you the cuts he sent me and the fact it was over 5 years ago, why would I just last year rename it, after I gave away seeds with the sunshine 3 cut x Mello platinum cookies, for free all the while keeping the names correct.
Renaming it never entered into my thought pattern there is no honor in chump shit like that. I am 32 but raised around old heads and spent my time in old Folsom on the 3 yard, I thrive off respect I don't know much else.
I brought that chem3 cut forward completely unrelated to the cut they claim and it is a damn nice Chemdog representation. I had given it to mrbobhemphill to try and confirm it.
It wasn't able to be confirmed, not until csi Humboldt was given it to confirm and he said it was not, I only passed that cut to eljefegardens and mrbob, 2 people. I will post eljefes messages to me here. He is close with Riot, riot has his connections, this in the only circle has anything to say about me and it's personal 100%.
The confusion is all stemmed from a fake confirmation on the chem 3 by eljefe, who is the other arm of this beef and for the record even TopDawg Seeds couldn't confirm it's that chem.
The sunshine 3 cut couldn't ever pass as as a real chem, bred by bodhi and is straight blueberries man strong SSDD influences there. It's good pot but I don't get to grow what I have, by renaming stupid shit like that, would not ever happen. Good time to spin a tale though I will give them that.
The cut that I brought forth was completely unrelated out of shasta and I did it because nobody has confirmed 3 cut last seen 12 years ago, to bring one fit the bill forward seemed pertinent to all involved, and the fact it isn't doesn't do anything to me but say OK, thank you for taking the time to run her and the confirm on her. It was most certainly appreciated from CSIHumboldt as he's about the only person could past JB himself. Chem 2 brought forth an entirely different person to csi, also fake, not real. It happens man.
Most all gear I run, all cuts are gifted to me from old heads in Shasta county Northern California where I have lived the past 10 years, my dad, 23 years. all my father's circle i do get access too and older men and women ive befriended over the years, plus the rare homie or two.
Most of my mentors are no longer with us. I do not trade for genetic off of Instagram I have no need for the Most part. I have supplied Coastal seeds with many old cuttings and that is all I do is revive old plants. They have given me fire back and some of our favorite plants came from one another.
For the last 8 years plus this is what I do and what I enjoy. Used to synthetic garden and past 5 years all Korean Natural Farming. Helping old genetic become right again using Nature Farming fermented methods from Dr. Cho, and living organic soil that's my passion. 
I do not monocrop rooms, I revive and I hunt. I don't hold anything I don't love to smoke myself, all medicine to me. Many old, yes and somw not so old, but all medicine just the same. I've hunted clone only since I was 21 years old fresh out of prison for growing 99 with old man and took the wrap. Got 2 years with half, but ended up with 22 months total.
If I loose it all today might not matter man, and just last year I had lost every cut I had in my possession through Life and having to make more important decisions like family. I trust a higher power than I.
Year later I have most all my gear back from local, just about revived them all again. I dont Steal from people, i sure as fuck don't beat my family, I love my son as myself and I love my wife, 6 months in on my second son. End of story.
On the subject of uncle festers skunk#18. That is master Thais line given to him by his uncle, the timeline he puts on it is 1964 i am only regurgiating his tale and the genetic sure as fuck matches up. Also genome tested on two databases. Phylos and medicinal genomics. Just Google search and check it. Ive tested cannabinoids and terpenes. Completely unique.
He has also given me permissions via email back as far as 2013 to work with the festers line and I have. It is true old Skunk not roadkill but live skunk animal smells and skunk spray, kill old school SkunkBud.
They brought my family into this and attack me I have never seen this behavior in our community based off hearasay, there is and won't ever be back up too. most if not all have never met me past old associates that grudge talk and where my family was brought in, my wife handles them folks and has been blocked for commenting.
people close to them do not agree nor folks in my hometown those people are locked out who bring up personal, nor do some other bigger respected breeders but I am not here to sway opinion. I am here to just lay facts and here they are. I have no interest to post here after this but I may if pertinent.
They did get the U. Mello right. Have a good rest of your night. Peace.

*spell check and added Kaptains full IG handle


----------



## kona gold (Jul 20, 2018)

Stealthy21 said:


> TNF here. Just to lay roots for you. Decide whay you like, i am a forum lurker, sll forums you can see my entry date, all.i do is read and scan for information and saw this, figured good place as any to drop knowledge even though RIU isn't my home. Ill answer the same anywhere because it's all truth. I don't block people on my page we have free open discussion. I dont hide a thing.
> Back in 2012 is when I had first heard of shoe aka headiegardens, but it wasn't shoe that I was in contact with not Ever we never talked who i talked with was his partner Kaptain always kaptain, at the time they were growing in shoes mom's basement. They ran debt, and shoe was never working while Kaptain gardened, that is His name on breedbay, and we all met in the days of The Seed Depot if you remember that. His name is trinityhealthgroupcollective on IG since changed to Kapt_ . he doesn't want to fuck with it anyways, everyone knows what really went down. This isn't the first time shoe came after the both of us and I'm glad they leave kaptain out of it he doesn't need the shit nor does anyone.
> This is who i traded cuttings with and trade them is what I did, I never stole shit how do I steal cuts from mass to cali. Kaptain was living with his parents in arizona when i decided i wanted him to grow with me.
> Anyways, I sent out some of my favorite cuts and shoe has grown a few of mine like 95' black Domina, purple Hindu kush, and a few others all himself even given them high praise as special medicine, shoe and I have honestly hardly shared a word we just don't vibe. Especially BDomina though, loved that shit because it's Narcotic potent.
> ...


Thanks for coming on and sharing!!
These forums can be so brutal, and people think they know it all from what they read.
I personally feel that they just have to attack anyone that has anything good or certain genetics. They are just so eager to prove people wrong, they don't always want to hear the truth!!
Just keep doing what you love, and let the crap fall where it does!!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 20, 2018)

Agreed. All thee people coming on here spouting shit, that they know 0000000 about, really show who they are, and I would never trust them with shit, especially if they never show remorse.

And anyone that thinks Skunk wasn't around in my neck of the woods, the early/mid 70s, is delusional.


----------



## led2076 (Jul 20, 2018)

it feels good seeing others look stupid and a confirmation on what I had thought was accurate.


----------



## Southerner (Jul 20, 2018)

I always enjoy TNFs IG posts on IG, he has me on the border of wanting to try KNF all the time. Hope to try some of his skunk work in seed form some day. All the hearsay bullshit, I couldnt care less.


----------



## Anothermeduser (Jul 20, 2018)

to jump to wife and kid beater in the same sentence of complaint is clearly gossip misdirection.. I like the facts there Mello, thanks, I've started sprouting and adding plant extracts to my mix following all your dramatic informative posts


----------



## Stealthy21 (Jul 21, 2018)

Anothermeduser said:


> to jump to wife and kid beater in the same sentence of complaint is clearly gossip misdirection.. I like the facts there Mello, thanks, I've started sprouting and adding plant extracts to my mix following all your dramatic informative posts


I can have a flair for the dramatic at times. That is what gets me the most is talk on my family from complete strangers. Aside from that I can handle the rest. Enough folks have ran my gear to know what they are getting, including cuts i work with. Mrbobhemphill is the only person worth noting that has ran a huge number of my clone only, so really only he can say as a whole what my gear is that's on IG. And he wouldn't have shared for the past 2-3 years what he has which is alot, if my gear was fraud he would speak on it, breeder for Coastal seeds until that day take what you hear with a grain of salt, or not.


----------



## Stealthy21 (Jul 21, 2018)

Any other background information needed on the timeline with Headiegardens, kaptain, and myself back in 2012-2013 Can be corroborated by slayjay78 (IG), smerkaberrl (IG), RustyJay (Breedbay), kaptain (breedbay), jerrybucket (IG), Danksmith420 (IG). And Im sure others, these people have no reason to lie as most share no love for me. These are people who were actually there and know the history including select people on breedbay forum at the time before it turned into Bodhi Bay and the testers run it now. 
Even SeedNoEvil (IG), solo and pagan (breedbay) has history of the timeline. This is the collective that is responsible for and has held the 1978 Romulan cut from out of PNW Area, from an Oregon farm that was gifted her, from mendocino joe directly.
It isn't a story I've just made up. I just sent her back to them matter of fact, when they stay right in Shoes area. Why didn't he make sure they had It? Who knows but they do again now.
Have a good rest of your day.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 22, 2018)

Stealthy21 said:


> Any other background information needed on the timeline with Headiegardens, kaptain, and myself back in 2012-2013 Can be corroborated by slayjay78 (IG), smerkaberrl (IG), RustyJay (Breedbay), kaptain (breedbay), jerrybucket (IG), Danksmith420 (IG). And Im sure others, these people have no reason to lie as most share no love for me. These are people who were actually there and know the history including select people on breedbay forum at the time before it turned into Bodhi Bay and the testers run it now.
> Even SeedNoEvil (IG), solo and pagan (breedbay) has history of the timeline. This is the collective that is responsible for and has held the 1978 Romulan cut from out of PNW Area, from an Oregon farm that was gifted her, from mendocino joe directly.
> It isn't a story I've just made up. I just sent her back to them matter of fact, when they stay right in Shoes area. Why didn't he make sure they had It? Who knows but they do again now.
> Have a good rest of your day.



What happened to the Instagram Page, or are they/I having a computer glitch??? Tried to go there and is gone.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 22, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> What happened to the Instagram Page, or are they/I having a computer glitch??? Tried to go there and is gone.


People probably reported his posts and got it deleted. All too common.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 22, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> What happened to the Instagram Page, or are they/I having a computer glitch??? Tried to go there and is gone.


It was taken down by IG. There is a new one already up. Same name, without the periods.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 22, 2018)

I don't think that's U Mellos page. I think it mostly his gear being grown, but isn't him.

All the threads are started from someone other than TNF.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 23, 2018)

Im bettin someone on this thread, that got their ass shredded with facts, had something to getting the page taken down. They also haven't replied to the thread in 4 days.


----------



## Little Dog (Jul 25, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Where is it verified that he’s hit his wife and kids? Cuz I continue to see half incomprehensible rants about him, but nothing supporting these claims. I get not trusting his genetics. It’s all too common in the industry, but saying he hits his wife and kids? I’d hope to see a link to a police report with that one, cuz that’s not just normal industry bickering, that’s trying to hit home.


This is true my friend. I’d like to see the police report also. Don’t know’em personally. But I’ve done business with The Nature Farm. Growing out some stuff right now. Haven’t finished anything, but looks legit to me. I’m only one person, but they’ve treated me fairly. Customer service has been prompt and very agreeable. Matter of fact, I had trouble ordering from their website with my phone. Made numerous double orders by accident. I won’t take you’re time up going into details. But they were very professional, but very personable. They suggested an alternative way to order. And it fixed the problem. Better and faster customer service than most. I’m one guy only. But I’ll purchase just about any cross offered. And I’m waiting now to grab the Skunk#18. I’m willing to see just how good it is. I’m not expecting to be disappointed in the least.


----------



## Little Dog (Jul 25, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> And if smoked skunk in 74 then you're right up the nature farms alley. You keep on believing whatever you want. You're entitled to your opinion. You're trying to give a history lesson to someone that's lived and run around meigs county for the last 30 years. So you keep on smokin that 69 and 74 skunk ibl.


Not gonna name my state. The whole damn South is still illegal. But I guarantee you Skunk was alive and well and being smoked in the early early seventies down here. I’m no expert, but road kill and cat piss was around for sure.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jul 25, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Not gonna name my state. The whole damn South is still illegal. But I guarantee you Skunk was alive and well and being smoked in the early early seventies down here. I’m no expert, but road kill and cat piss was around for sure.


Catpiss/pneumonia had nothing to do with true road kill skunk. I'm as far south as you can get without hitting Mexico and we didn't have any skunk in the early 70's. We didn't start seeing it until the early 80's.

As far as this Nature Farm, the writing is on the wall. Go read Headiegardens posts to him on his IG page. Lots of info there. I have not seen a single reputable breeder vouch for TNF. There sure are a lot on the other side though. Spend your money on whatever you want. I'll stick to the guys that are respected by their peers. When you have that many reputable people in the game saying something. There has to be some truth to it.


----------



## Little Dog (Jul 25, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Catpiss/pneumonia had nothing to do with true road kill skunk. I'm as far south as you can get without hitting Mexico and we didn't have any skunk in the early 70's. We didn't start seeing it until the early 80's.
> 
> As far as this Nature Farm, the writing is on the wall. Go read Headiegardens posts to him on his IG page. Lots of info there. I have not seen a single reputable breeder vouch for TNF. There sure are a lot on the other side though. Spend your money on whatever you want. I'll stick to the guys that are respected by their peers. When you have that many reputable people in the game saying something. There has to be some truth to it.


I was just making a point. I don’t smoke for the smell. But what was know around where I was at, was know as skunk. And that was as early as 1970. And I’m not talking about just any good weed. It was a certain high, appearance, and smell. And it was known as skunk. I’m just telling you what I know. But again, I’m no expert.

Oh yeah, I’m as far south as you are. But nowhere near Mexico. A whole different area.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 25, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> Catpiss/pneumonia had nothing to do with true road kill skunk. I'm as far south as you can get without hitting Mexico and we didn't have any skunk in the early 70's. We didn't start seeing it until the early 80's.
> 
> As far as this Nature Farm, the writing is on the wall. Go read Headiegardens posts to him on his IG page. Lots of info there. I have not seen a single reputable breeder vouch for TNF. There sure are a lot on the other side though. Spend your money on whatever you want. I'll stick to the guys that are respected by their peers. When you have that many reputable people in the game saying something. There has to be some truth to it.


Coastal Seeds aren’t reputable breeders now?

I know Shoe posted a ton of shit, but it’s all of the hearsay variety that is incomprehensible. Honestly, his hard on for this shit has made me think less of him more than anything else. 

As far as I can tell, the only thing Shoe said that can be verified is that U Mello had a fake cut of Chem 3. Apparently U Mello got a cut of “Chem 3” and than passed it to a couple people who would know, and they verified that it wasn’t the real thing. Shit happens. Who hasn’t gotten a fake cut before?


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Not gonna name my state. The whole damn South is still illegal. But I guarantee you Skunk was alive and well and being smoked in the early early seventies down here. I’m no expert, but road kill and cat piss was around for sure.


You can continue to think what you want. Just by your description. I know it's not skunk. But you keep on smoking that shit.


----------



## N.R.G. (Jul 25, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> Coastal Seeds aren’t reputable breeders now?
> 
> I know Shoe posted a ton of shit, but it’s all of the hearsay variety that is incomprehensible. Honestly, his hard on for this shit has made me think less of him more than anything else.
> 
> As far as I can tell, the only thing Shoe said that can be verified is that U Mello had a fake cut of Chem 3. Apparently U Mello got a cut of “Chem 3” and than passed it to a couple people who would know, and they verified that it wasn’t the real thing. Shit happens. Who hasn’t gotten a fake cut before?


A lot more info was posted yesterday I think. He and Nature Farm were going back and forth. Way more than just a bad chem 3 cut.


----------



## Little Dog (Jul 25, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You can continue to think what you want. Just by your description. I know it's not skunk. But you keep on smoking that shit.


Lol. Thanks, I will. Good weed is good weed. I’m not arguing at all. If I could get what you’re smoking brother, I’d smoke some of that too. I know it’d be good.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Lol. Thanks, I will. Good weed is good weed. I’m not arguing at all. If I could get what you’re smoking brother, I’d smoke some of that too. I know it’d be good.


Yeah I'm not sayin its bad weed by any means man. I'm sure it is good.

Edit: and by my typing I may have smoked too much of what I'm smoking on lol.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> A lot more info was posted yesterday I think. He and Nature Farm were going back and forth. Way more than just a bad chem 3 cut.


I seen it too. Alot of it got deleted. I think. I unfollowed them both shoe and tnf. To jus keep on bringing drama it makes me not want to mess with either one of them.


----------



## jayblaze710 (Jul 25, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> A lot more info was posted yesterday I think. He and Nature Farm were going back and forth. Way more than just a bad chem 3 cut.


Yeah way more info that amounts to “you said you would send me cuts and you didn’t”. Sounds like a personal beef and that’s it. Again, Shoe’s the one that comes off like an unstable asshole in that whole exchange. 

There’s a whole lot of “everyone says you’re a liar and thief” Trumped up talk, but I’ve not seen anyone else backing this up.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Loompa is kind of a piece of shit himself soo..
> 
> 
> Riot is a shady fuck, he straight up fucked a very close friend of mine.
> ...


Also agree

And again I agree
And I dont wear panties. But thanks


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jul 25, 2018)

Waiting for the grow/smoke review? Nature farm do you know how to answer pm?


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Im speaking 44 years ago+.
> 
> Ive been smoking weed since 67, and was born in the 50s.


Being born in 1959 is not being born in the 50s. And I highly doubt you were smoking weed at 8 years old. If you were you had shitty parents. Period. And you still weren't smoking skunk. Even if you started at 12.

I bet you dont even the lineage of what makes up skunk. Let me guess you were smoking skunk #1 at the age of 11.


----------



## Little Dog (Jul 25, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> Being born in 1959 is not being born in the 50s. And I highly doubt you were smoking weed at 8 years old. If you were you had shitty parents. Period. And you still weren't smoking skunk. Even if you started at 12.
> 
> I bet you dont even the lineage of what makes up skunk. Let me guess you were smoking skunk #1 at the age of 11.


Man, I can relate to the age. I was born mid-fifties. I’m pretty old, I was in college in the early seventies. I was just thinking of the old days and how it’s hard to compare just about any weed in appearance from back then with weed today. For me it would be, because most weed back in the early seventies and before came in bricked up. Some tightly bricked, like the dirtweed Mexican and at times the others too. Regardless of what some might say, homegrown of any kind was scarce. In the part of the South I was in, only a few kinds of different weed was around. All came from out of the area. Brickweed Mexican, Acapulco Gold, Jamaican, Redbud Colombian, all to some degree came compressed up. The Jamaican was fluffy, pulled apart easily. All had stems, some really bad (Brickweed Mexican). And quit honestly, I’m pretty sure this was about it until 1972, 73. Then came more “homegrown” USA bud. Lots of supposed Hawaiian too. (College years, good times!). But the homegrown, which before hadn’t been much, got good quick. Prior to that time most all homegrown was pretty crappy. But around 1975 or so the Hawaiian, (possible just good homegrown) was around for awhile. By then most weed looked much better than in 1970 or so. Five years, everything changed. Different weed, different strains, became more accessible. As far as skunk. It was around here with the Mexican, Colombian, etc. from what I can remember. And maybe this part is important. High grade Mexican, and the weed we called Skunk, was the first weed I ever saw not compressed. Then Hawaiian, lol. Probably just excellent homegrown with a good marketing plan. (I was in a small town). Everything came through Florida, or Mexico to start with. Everything mostly compressed.
Then came skunk I guess, and Hawaiian. The Hawaiian was real sweet. Was the skunk real, then or now, who knows? I’m smiling, memories are sometimes good to have, but not always spot on correct. And today is also today. Can’t live in the past. So I’ve got a few packs of Dominion, Nature Farm, and I even snagged some Shoreline. I’ll pheno hunt’em all, one female at a time. Who knows, could’ve been Shoreline I was smoking? Somewhere, sometime?
I know this thread is about Nature Farm and skunk in general. I guess I’m sorta looking for the skunk, but also for a memory. Of smoking that weed that would take me back, like when it first started. That’s most likely an impossible hunt, right. But dang I like trying. Skunk or not, it’s what I remember.
Found some real good weed over the years. Hey, I’m real good with that. Really don’t know why Skunk seems to be now just a little more important. Who knows? But it is.


----------



## whytewidow (Jul 25, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> Man, I can relate to the age. I was born mid-fifties. I’m pretty old, I was in college in the early seventies. I was just thinking of the old days and how it’s hard to compare just about any weed in appearance from back then with weed today. For me it would be, because most weed back in the early seventies and before came in bricked up. Some tightly bricked, like the dirtweed Mexican and at times the others too. Regardless of what some might say, homegrown of any kind was scarce. In the part of the South I was in, only a few kinds of different weed was around. All came from out of the area. Brickweed Mexican, Acapulco Gold, Jamaican, Redbud Colombian, all to some degree came compressed up. The Jamaican was fluffy, pulled apart easily. All had stems, some really bad (Brickweed Mexican). And quit honestly, I’m pretty sure this was about it until 1972, 73. Then came more “homegrown” USA bud. Lots of supposed Hawaiian too. (College years, good times!). But the homegrown, which before hadn’t been much, got good quick. Prior to that time most all homegrown was pretty crappy. But around 1975 or so the Hawaiian, (possible just good homegrown) was around for awhile. By then most weed looked much better than in 1970 or so. Five years, everything changed. Different weed, different strains, became more accessible. As far as skunk. It was around here with the Mexican, Colombian, etc. from what I can remember. And maybe this part is important. High grade Mexican, and the weed we called Skunk, was the first weed I ever saw not compressed. Then Hawaiian, lol. Probably just excellent homegrown with a good marketing plan. (I was in a small town). Everything came through Florida, or Mexico to start with. Everything mostly compressed.
> Then came skunk I guess, and Hawaiian. The Hawaiian was real sweet. Was the skunk real, then or now, who knows? I’m smiling, memories are sometimes good to have, but not always spot on correct. And today is also today. Can’t live in the past. So I’ve got a few packs of Dominion, Nature Farm, and I even snagged some Shoreline. I’ll pheno hunt’em all, one female at a time. Who knows, could’ve been Shoreline I was smoking? Somewhere, sometime?
> I know this thread is about Nature Farm and skunk in general. I guess I’m sorta looking for the skunk, but also for a memory. Of smoking that weed that would take me back, like when it first started. That’s most likely an impossible hunt, right. But dang I like trying. Skunk or not, it’s what I remember.
> Found some real good weed over the years. Hey, I’m real good with that. And I just really don’t know why Skunk seems to be now just a little more important. Who knows?


I would say around 72-75 real skunk was born. Its Acapulco gold x columbian gold x (unknown pure indica of some kind) so I would say the stuff you first started getting that wasnt compressed was/maybe/ could be been skunk. But before that. I just dont think possible. And no one will ever know the real deal with it. Bc of legal issues back then and in alot places still today. So people rely on word of mouth, and stories. Just like people saying sam skunkman bred the first skunk. I dont believe that either. Bc he says early 80s I think is when he made it. Hes about like Neville shoenmakers.


----------



## Enstromentals (Aug 13, 2018)

Those guys taking Riot's word bashing this guy on the internet... Have any of you searched about Matt Riot on the internet? He was in a similar situation with a lot of really big names bashing him too...


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 2, 2018)

A few Nature Farm females I have in veg right now. Right and left are Dumpster x Skunk#18 and in the center is Skunk #18 from the first release. I popped 4 of the Dumpster Skunks and got 4 females. I culled two, only because I needed the space (was not expecting all four females). They all looked great and were vigorous as hell. I popped 3 of the Skunk18 and got 2 males and 1 female. Culled one of the males, and flowering/collecting pollen from the other right now.


----------



## DankTankerous (Sep 3, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> A few Nature Farm females I have in veg right now. Right and left are Dumpster x Skunk#18 and in the center is Skunk #18 from the first release. I popped 4 of the Dumpster Skunks and got 4 females. I culled two, only because I needed the space (was not expecting all four females). They all looked great and were vigorous as hell. I popped 3 of the Skunk18 and got 2 males and 1 female. Culled one of the males, and flowering/collecting pollen from the other right now. View attachment 4191769 View attachment 4191770


Do you have a journal?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 3, 2018)

DankTankerous said:


> Do you have a journal?


Sorry, I do not. I will post more pics and update in this thread as things progress.


----------



## DankTankerous (Sep 3, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Sorry, I do not. I will post more pics and update in this thread as things progress.


Cool I’m definitely interested.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 3, 2018)

Skunk #18 male. Not sure exactly, but probably around week 4 of flower. Just a small guy in a one gallon pot, but he is a stinker. I am just a hobbyist collecting for personal chucks, preservation, etc.. but I don't mind showing what I grow.


----------



## DankTankerous (Sep 3, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Skunk #18 male. Not sure exactly, but probably around week 4 of flower. Just a small guy in a one gallon pot, but he is a stinker. I am just a hobbyist collecting for personal chucks, preservation, etc.. but I don't mind showing what I grow.
> View attachment 4192024 View attachment 4192025 View attachment 4192026 View attachment 4192027


Sweet, thank you for sharing your plant with us!


----------



## sdd420 (Sep 3, 2018)

That male looks good must be good genetics I’m guessing


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 3, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> You can continue to think what you want. Just by your description. I know it's not skunk. But you keep on smoking that shit.


Dude what's your problem?

There are a number of breeders that list skunk going back to the late 60's.

I'm from KY. Don't live there now but lived all over the state. Plenty of old timers that talk about skunk from the 70's. I didn't get into cannabis until the 80's but I remember driving down country roads at night and smelling patches of skunk growing in the 70's. I knew what it was and us kids knew where we weren't allowed to go. 

You would have to been raised here to know the corruption of law enforcement agencies that allowed so much pot to be grown here. 

Back before any states legalized and up to even about 10 years ago KY was only passed by Cali for weed production. At times KY would rank 2nd or 3rd but it's known for weed. 

As of now I can't do much but when the time is right, I've been collecting seeds from these old timers for over 20 years and the seeds date back to the 70's, I will start going through them.

Chill a bit. You think that these strains just magically appear? No. They have been around for ever and I'm sure there was skunk growing before peolpe even called it skunk.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 11, 2018)

TNF gave both Coastal Seeds/eqgenetics.. ( BOB HEMPHILL ), and the guy that won the 2017 Humboldt Cup the 95 Sensi Seeds 1995 BLACK DOMINA CUT.
TNF also gave Coastal the 1979 Romulan Cut.

Think what you like.Doesn't matter to me. 

TNF has a huge amount of photos on Instagram, as well as other people grows of TNF gear.

To say he Doesn't post photos is FOS, and Not True.

Instagram TNF shows all kinds of Harvested Buds, No Less 1s growing in late flowering. And he had more before a RAT turned him in to Instagram, and he had to start totally over with photos ect.

He shows photos of every plant he is using in his breeding programs.

Hes had the Sk18. PHYLOS TESTED, AND POSTED THE RESULTS.

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bli4ov8gq4i7ogoKjen1AUH4IBMEzgR1E_F8io0/?taken-by=thenaturefarm


The Phylos, and TERPENE Test on the Sk18 was so RARE, they had to test it 2 times to make sure the test was right.

The Phylos Encyclopedia, also has thousands of strains tested, with Terpene Profiles ect.

Sk18 has the rarest Profile Ive researched so far.

It has 000 Myrcene, or Limonene.

Its Main Terpene is 1 that is usually only found in TRACE AMOUNTS, but is 92.7% of the Terpene Profile of Sk18.

Myrcene, and Limonene are found in 99% of the Terpene Profiles, and less than 1% have even a TRACE, of Isopulegol

Look up Isopulegol. It is a VERY RARE TERPENE, and has be reputed to have positive affects on.. Seizures/Epilepsy, which is also RARE in a higher TCH Strain. 
Isopulegol has also be associated with relief of Gastrointestinal disorders.

So not lonely does this stuff knock your brains out, its also potentially good meds, with a very rare terpene as its main Terpene.

Another thing that is no common.

Terpene Profile usually makes up no more than 25%, or LESS of the chemical profile.

Sk18 has 12.7% make up for its terpene profile, which is almost 60% verses all the other strains tested.

Out of around 20% THC, MORE than half of it is made up of Terpene, as where Higher THC strains are closer to 25% THC, and less than 25% of the make up Terpenes.
Sk18 beats them 2:1

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bli4ov8gq4i7ogoKjen1AUH4IBMEzgR1E_F8io0/?taken-by=thenaturefarm

TNF also got many of his cuts from his Father. TNF is a younger guy in his 30s, his dad was the 1 that originally collected many of these strains, passed them on, and being in the heart of weed growing country also has access to most all of these elite cuts, and more. That's it. No magic. Its all location, and his fathers collection of genetics.

But hes supplied many reputable breeders with genetics, and his genetics were good enough to win the 2017 Humboldt Cup.

Doesn't matter to me. Leaves me a better chance of getting the genetics before they sell out.

Last time he dropped the Open Pollinated Sk18... 150 packs,..... they were sold out in 3-4 hours.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 11, 2018)

maxamus1 said:


> Just want to know how you know all this? Were you there or you knew someone in the know or wtf? you seem to have a lot of knowledge about it though.



I wasnt there, but I have been growing since 1971, and was buying seeds from Mail Order, since mail order has been available, and have known who all these people are since the mid 80s.

I remember all of the controversy, and what was reported. I also don't claim to know everything, but I do know what I know. I had all those original strains before the feds got them in 1997. I also spent from 97-2009 with the lovely feds for 1000 indoor clones.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 12, 2018)

Dumpster x Skunk #18


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 12, 2018)

Looks really vigorous, and healthy. Nice leaves.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Sep 12, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Skunk #18 male. Not sure exactly, but probably around week 4 of flower. Just a small guy in a one gallon pot, but he is a stinker. I am just a hobbyist collecting for personal chucks, preservation, etc.. but I don't mind showing what I grow.
> View attachment 4192024 View attachment 4192025 View attachment 4192026 View attachment 4192027


That’s beautiful.


----------



## lootolsin (Sep 20, 2018)

New drop is live.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 20, 2018)

Already got my orders in. I monitored the site like a hawk, and ordered early this morning.

I got 2 packs of each.

SSSC Sk1 x Sk18
Super Skunk x Sk18
Black Domina x Sk18
89NL5/Sk18 x Sk18
Original Haze/Sk1 x Sk18
Silver Haze x Sk18
Nepali Hashplant X Sk18
79 Romulan x Sk18


----------



## Enstromentals (Sep 20, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Already got my orders in. I monitored the site like a hawk, and ordered early this morning.
> 
> I got 2 packs of each.
> 
> ...


I don't see the sssc sk1 cross...


----------



## lootolsin (Sep 20, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Already got my orders in. I monitored the site like a hawk, and ordered early this morning.
> 
> I got 2 packs of each.
> 
> ...


What's the name of the SSSC Sk1 cross?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 20, 2018)

Red Eye Skunk


----------



## lootolsin (Sep 20, 2018)

Enstromentals said:


> I don't see the sssc sk1 cross...


Red Eye Skunk


----------



## Gritzman (Sep 20, 2018)

lootolsin said:


> What's the name of the SSSC Sk1 cross?


The Queen is 
*Skunk#18 ‘SkunkBud’ OP*
$100.00


----------



## doniawon (Sep 20, 2018)

Riu seems to be about a year behind ig. 
Nature farm is super legit, he has posted every elite he scoops, he works w Mr. Bob and several other top breeders/collectors. 
He works his ass off and knows his shit .
Can't wait to see more of his work finished out. 
God bless him for bringing back the golden oldies. His page on IG is plumb full of elites. Tnf is legitty rub the clitty


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 20, 2018)

Really hope to see this thread take off. I picked up 2 packs and I'll be germing mine in a couple of weeks. 
Hope to see y'all around posting your wares. 

And shout out to @jimihendrix1 for dropping an abundance of lost history in this thread.


----------



## HamNEggs (Sep 20, 2018)

Man, and I swore I wouldn't get any more seeds. Argh!


----------



## fieldhand (Sep 20, 2018)

I’m impartial but pics and independent objective results are what I’m after and still am waiting to see pics and feedback from people on his skunk. He dropped stuff a while back, where are the rks or burnt robber reports and pics? Sure he’s got it on his page. Haven’t seen anything else. And before you rip me, i picked up a few packs of the skunk bud. But I would get more if there were more reports. Where are they? You want this thread to blow up? Show the results not just talk about how this guy is saving historical genetics.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 20, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Really hope to see this thread take off. I picked up 2 packs and I'll be germing mine in a couple of weeks.
> Hope to see y'all around posting your wares.
> 
> And shout out to @jimihendrix1 for dropping an abundance of lost history in this thread.


Can't wait to see what you picked up and what you do with them!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 20, 2018)

Here is my female Skunk#18, still in veg.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 20, 2018)

I just want to see people get some great old school genetics. You wouldn't believe how many times Ive been attacked, and said I was shilling seeds for the companies I suggest. I get accused of shilling guitar pedals on some guitar/amplifier forums I go to.


They accuse me of advertising for Roger Mayer, who was Jimi Hendrix sound effects guy, and friend, MOOG, Pete Cornish who is Dave Gilmours effects guy. I wish I was working for all these people I get accused of working for. Id have a heck of a lot more money, seeds, and guitar pedals than I do.

I had many of these old genetics back when they were becoming available in the 80s, and then I got ratted out by a partner, and lost all my genetics in 1997. And when I came out in 2001 for 8.5 years of supervised release, I started looking for seeds again, though I wasn't going to smoke, I was sure going to grow, but not a my place, and by then many of the strains had started to go downhill that I had originally possessed... Some were still good. I spent 1000s looking, only find a few good/comparable genetics.
I had my 1 main buddy/ and a few friends as my taste, and effect testers as they have all smoked since the 60s-70s, and smoke all my other genetics.

The Original AK47 from Serious was lost in the late 90s/2000, and while they did find a good replacement donor, it was not as good as the 90s original. Same for WW, and White Russian. Then they lost it again between 2007-9, because when I came out I bought more, and it was junk vs the other.... The Sensi NL5 was still killer in the early 2000s, as was Sensi Hashplant, Master Kush Mr Nice up until around 2003-4.. . 
In 2007 other partner ratted me out, so I got a state conviction, and also supervised release revocation from the feds.

The state ran my time with the fed supervised release, which was longer than it would have been in the state before I would be eligible for parole. So the state ran concurrent with feds, I got out in 2009, and was done with all of them.

Started buying seeds again, and also started smoking again for the 1st time since 1997. This was 2009.

Smoked AK47 x NL5 my buddy kept around from early 2000s genetics/clone, and got completely fried on 1/3 of a good size joint. Its still very A++ grade, and better than any cookies, glue, and many other more common genetics of today.
Ive smoked a lot of stuff from dispensaries and none of it is in the same universe.

I smoked some shit/White Caramel Cookies 2 weeks ago from Denver .... that was still in the package, and rated at 27% THC. If it was that high, ours is 80%. This shows me ultimate THC doesn't mean anything.
I would have rated that stuff as a failure if I had grown it. C low B grade at best. Looked Ok. No Leaf. Timmed well. Junk.


Now the Sensi NL, isn't even advertised as NL5 anymore. For years now. 

From my experience, and going 12+ years without smoking weed, and for good, or bad, I started smoking when I was 8, almost 9 in 1967. My older sisters boyfriend used to get me stoned, and also demand my sister let me tag along to concerts. The Byrds played at the local high school in 1967, and he made my sister bring me along. He also took me to see Hendrix, and Cream in 68. He teaches/specializes teaching English to non English speaking people. Hes been in South Korea teaching for decades. PHD in English. HE quit weed in the 70s.

He also taught me my 1st guitar chords, and introduced me to Hendrix....and to me, the old 80s- early 2000s stuff is better stuff than most of the stuff floating around. And not saying there aren't some good genes going around, Ive not found anything that beats my old Nevil/SSSC genetics. No Way.

I think Nature Farm, Coastal Seeds/Eqgenetics, and Duke Diamond VA have the fire going on, and almost every plant is extremely potent, and are heavily involved in using these old genetics.


But since all these old genetics have become available, and I can see what they look, smell, and smoke like, I can again see I wasn't wrong or nostalgic about those old genetics. Especially when people are winning weed cups with these old genetics.

But to me, especially the big box companies genetics are very weak, and overpriced.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 20, 2018)

He doesn't claim that his skunk is RKS, and will tell you if you want RKS that Super Skunk x Sk18..is what you want, though he is trying to isolate the RKS in Sk18 to make is more frequent, but not at the expense of bottlenecking it.

We grew out a pack and all I can tell you that is reeks of a skunk. There is NO SWEET in tis stuff, but It isn't dead in the road, but its pure rank, skunk spray,,,,, and chemicals, and it stinks 100 feet out into the yard from downstairs in a huge basement. It REEKS.

We also have.

It also reeks.
Dominion Skunk, Local Skunk, and Granny Skunk going from Dominion Seed Company.

Both the Dominion Skunk, and Local REEK even at 2 weeks old.

The also have the SSSC Sk1

Also consider though not skunk

The Nature farm Black Domina Cut ( ORTEGA ) WON the 2017 Humboldt Cup, and is also the same cut he gave Bob Hemphill, who is a great breeder in his own right, and he used it to create his Black Lights. Which is really good shit.

He also gave Bob the 79 Romulan Joe cut.

The Nature farm is for real, and have the genetics they say they do. If he wasn't legit, no way Hemphill would mess with him, and no way his cut of Black Domina ( ORTEGA CUT ) would have won the 2017 Humboldt Cup.

Hes also not scared to have his stuff Phylos Tested.

But he doesn't claim to have RKS as a common phenotype. Nope.
But his stuff is straight up of Skunk, and as he says if you want more RKS Phenos the Super Skunk x Sk18 is what you want, though he does say they are very very close.


----------



## fieldhand (Sep 20, 2018)

Rks, whatever. Just using that generally. Have seen very few reports given all the support I’m hearing. Btw, I have master Thai sk18 (direct from him), dominion cuts, etc. So it’s not a newbie observation. Still waiting for independent reports on all this supposed old school skunk from this guy.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 20, 2018)

fieldhand said:


> I’m impartial but pics and independent objective results are what I’m after and still am waiting to see pics and feedback from people on his skunk. He dropped stuff a while back, where are the rks or burnt robber reports and pics? Sure he’s got it on his page. Haven’t seen anything else. And before you rip me, i picked up a few packs of the skunk bud. But I would get more if there were more reports. Where are they? You want this thread to blow up? Show the results not just talk about how this guy is saving historical genetics.


Everyone is after impartial reports. Germ some seeds and contribute.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 20, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Can't wait to see what you picked up and what you do with them!


I'm going to do my best to get to them before Oct. 
My veg room is a little backed up plus I really need to clean house and get some basic maintenance done before winter sets in. All those things I should've done in the spring but didn't.



Spondylo Grow said:


> Here is my female Skunk#18, still in veg. View attachment 4202153 View attachment 4202154 View attachment 4202155


What a nice big healthy bush ya got


----------



## N.R.G. (Sep 21, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Really hope to see this thread take off. I picked up 2 packs and I'll be germing mine in a couple of weeks.
> Hope to see y'all around posting your wares.
> 
> And shout out to @jimihendrix1 for dropping an abundance of lost history in this thread.


Looking forward to your feedback/review. Good luck!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 21, 2018)

fieldhand said:


> Rks, whatever. Just using that generally. Have seen very few reports given all the support I’m hearing. Btw, I have master Thai sk18 (direct from him), dominion cuts, etc. So it’s not a newbie observation. Still waiting for independent reports on all this supposed old school skunk from this guy.



My buddies Dominon Local Skunk ( 25 ), and Dominion Skunk ( 25 ) both Reek of Skunk even at 3 weeks into seedling stage.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 21, 2018)

This person says they found the funk. There are many others.


https://www.instagram.com/goldenstate_organics/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BSsPxkeBVlj/?tagged=professorbeatnikskunk


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 22, 2018)

A couple of Dumpster x Skunk18 sisters.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Sep 22, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> A couple of Dumpster x Skunk18 sisters. View attachment 4203338


How old are they and how is the smell?


----------



## Gritzman (Sep 22, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> A couple of Dumpster x Skunk18 sisters. View attachment 4203338


I got a few packs of 89NL5/Sk18 x Sk18. I am also interested on the odor those girls are spinning off indoors. I reluctant to grow indoors
because of the odor. I'm growing in a no fly zone, so any reports you have would be greatly appreciated, for sure! Your plants look great healthy and vibrant.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 22, 2018)

I germed 4 Red Eye this morning. I wish I had room to germ both full packs but these will have to do for now. Updates will follow as things progress.
Might grab the Columbo, Hemperor Skunk and Corpse Flower (jesus, I hate that name) 

I have an older farming couple I share/barter with (their maple syrup and shine is out this world) and since they're so familiar with all of these old skunks I'll grab a few various packs for them to try out.
I tried to show them online pics but holy hell...they're so far in the woods I couldn't get a lick of service on my phone, lol. 

And please forgive my yappiness, I just smoked my lunch with an xl dark roast coffee.

Hope everyone's havin a good weekend.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Sep 22, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I germed 4 Red Eye this morning. I wish I had room to germ both full packs but these will have to do for now. Updates will follow as things progress.
> Might grab the Columbo, Hemperor Skunk and *Corpse Flower (jesus, I hate that name) *
> 
> I have an older farming couple I share/barter with (their maple syrup and shine is out this world) and since they're so familiar with all of these old skunks I'll grab a few various packs for them to try out.
> ...



There's a botanical garden type place near my uncles place that has one of those.. It blooms ever handful of years or so and it draws more of a crowd than you'd imagine.. He's sent me pictures, its a pretty big and he says it really does stink like rotten meat.. If the bud stinks like that it should be goodie! 

edit: found a youtube if your interested


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 22, 2018)

Corpse Flower is SOLD OUT.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Sep 22, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> There's a botanical garden type place near my uncles place that has one of those.. It blooms ever handful of years or so and it draws more of a crowd than you'd imagine.. He's sent me pictures, its a pretty big and he says it really does stink like rotten meat.. If the bud stinks like that it should be goodie!
> 
> edit: found a youtube if your interested


That's actually very cool and reminds me of the one Mr Wilson grew in Dennis the Menace.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 23, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> How old are they and how is the smell?





Gritzman said:


> I got a few packs of 89NL5/Sk18 x Sk18. I am also interested on the odor those girls are spinning off indoors. I reluctant to grow indoors
> because of the odor. I'm growing in a no fly zone, so any reports you have would be greatly appreciated, for sure! Your plants look great healthy and vibrant.


I'm not sure exactly how old. I don't always record the dates, but probably something close to 3 months.
They do have some smell, but I'm in a no fly zone as well, and have a tent/filter/ventilation/, etc, keeping it in check. The smells I get from the Dumpster Skunks are similar to what I get from the Skunk18. New tire black rubber, hints of live skunk spray, green onions and garlic. There are some other notes that I can't quite put my finger on, but all in all, they are rank, for sure. Will be flowering some of them out soon, so more to come. Thank you for the compliment, @Gritzman


----------



## Tropikana (Oct 24, 2018)

What’s up with this thread? Any updates on those TNF plants that were vegging ? We want to see some flower ASAP!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 24, 2018)

Tropikana said:


> What’s up with this thread? Any updates on those TNF plants that were vegging ? We want to see some flower ASAP!


I just put mine into flower about a week ago. 2 Dumpster Skunks (back) and 1 Skunk 18 (front left).


----------



## Tropikana (Oct 25, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> I just put mine into flower about a week ago. 2 Dumpster Skunks (back) and 1 Skunk 18 (front left).
> View attachment 4221170


Thanks, Spondlyo Grow! Looking forward to seeing those ladies develop during bloom. Keep us updated. I’m considering purchasing TNF beans and Dominion Skunks soon. So I will post mine ASAP as well. Peace !


----------



## Tropikana (Oct 25, 2018)

Tangerine any updates on the Red Eye girls ?
Jimi what’s up with those Skunks? Any photos ?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 25, 2018)

Tropikana said:


> Tangerine any updates on the Red Eye girls ?
> Jimi what’s up with those Skunks? Any photos ?


I have four going in solo cups now still in my seedling tent and in desperate need of transplanting.

I started waaay to many seeds at once this round and I'm doing my best to slow some of the growth so I can stagger them into the veg and bloom room.


Red Eye in the middle toward the back. I'll get some better shots over the weekend.


Not really much to see yet. I don't normally start documenting until after I've sexed everything.



The Frozen Grapes from In House need to go into Bloom asap. I'm going to take cuttings, skip the veg room, and throw those into bloom this weekend.


----------



## brpawa (Oct 25, 2018)

Wasted my money on NFG, fell for the skunk hype.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 25, 2018)

brpawa said:


> Wasted my money on NFG, fell for the skunk hype.


Grow report? Pics?


----------



## Tropikana (Oct 25, 2018)

Everything look green and healthy Tangerine! Probably a good idea to transplant ASAP but they don’t look stressed so I think they’re coping and you’re giving them the love and the care they need. They all look like they got good vigor but I don’t see the Red Eye labeled. I myself am in the process of ordering the genetics form TNF and also am in the situation where my seedling&veg room is full to the brim at the mo!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 26, 2018)

Tropikana said:


> Everything look green and healthy Tangerine! Probably a good idea to transplant ASAP but they don’t look stressed so I think they’re coping and you’re giving them the love and the care they need. They all look like they got good vigor but I don’t see the Red Eye labeled. I myself am in the process of ordering the genetics form TNF and also am in the situation where my seedling&veg room is full to the brim at the mo!


Thanks. Most are labeled with a just a sharpie on the side of the cup. .
Its a clone/seedling/partial veg mash up in that tent in right now. 
One of the downsides of running perpetual. 
​


----------



## Little Dog (Oct 26, 2018)

brpawa said:


> Wasted my money on NFG, fell for the skunk hype.


You gotta be kidding! The stuff is legit, no doubt.


----------



## althor (Oct 26, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> You gotta be kidding! The stuff is legit, no doubt.


 I have been watching these posts and reading a lot of grow/smoke reports wherever I can find them...

that skunk is not the real deal skunk.. It might be very good and it might have skunk genetics, but it is not the "69" skunk. I keep reading about onion smells... that has nothing to do with skunk at all.


----------



## brpawa (Oct 26, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> You gotta be kidding! The stuff is legit, no doubt.


Nope, not kidding. Flowered 30 females out of 3 packs and very little to no skunk in them. Some garlic and onion terps. Not 1 keeper out of them.


----------



## brpawa (Oct 26, 2018)

althor said:


> I have been watching these posts and reading a lot of grow/smoke reports wherever I can find them...
> 
> that skunk is not the real deal skunk.. It might be very good and it might have skunk genetics, but it is not the "69" skunk. I keep reading about onion smells... that has nothing to do with skunk at all.


So true....


----------



## RichRoots (Oct 26, 2018)

brpawa said:


> Nope, not kidding. Flowered 30 females out of 3 packs and very little to no skunk in them. Some garlic and onion terps. Not 1 keeper out of them.


Were they from the “skunkbud” O.P.?


----------



## Gritzman (Oct 26, 2018)

brpawa said:


> So true....


You must be a victim of Jimi Hendrix's over zealous information and so many others too.
They sadly fell for it hook, line and sinker!


----------



## eastcoastled (Oct 26, 2018)

Somewhere someone should be raving about their RKS pheno’s found from these seeds. Where are they?? IG? A different forum?It has been long enough, no?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 26, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> Somewhere someone should be raving about their RKS pheno’s found from these seeds. Where are they?? IG? A different forum?It has been long enough, no?





Gritzman said:


> You must be a victim of Jimi Hendrix's over zealous information and so many others too.
> They sadly fell for it hook, line and sinker!


​I don't follow IG or hype. I just like to try new seeds. I don't know why this is seen as such a bad thing. 
Either way I always report my findings as honest and subjectively as I can.
*shrugs*


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 26, 2018)

Gritzman said:


> You must be a victim of Jimi Hendrix's over zealous information and so many others too.
> They sadly fell for it hook, line and sinker!


Just a month ago you said you bought a few packs of the new crosses yourself, but were reluctant to grow them (because of indoor smell). So what are you stating, exactly?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 28, 2018)

Ive never said they are RKS.

RKS is more likely found in Sk x Afghani.

There are maybe 2-3 out of 200 that are RKS. TNF said he went through over 200 females, and males to get his 2-4 selections selections. But TNF does not claim this is RKS.

Weve found plenty of them that smell of skunk. Not RKS, and if you wanted RKS you would have been more likely to find it in the Corpse Flower.


----------



## Little Dog (Oct 28, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Ive never said they are RKS.
> 
> RKS is more likely found in Sk x Afghani.
> 
> ...


So many crosses from The Nature Farm, all with outstanding old school genetics. Pheno hunt for those momma plants. I believe there’s more than a few to be found, that would be excellent keepers. 

And concerning the RKS. You gotta look. If you didn’t need to search, that’d mean everybody already had the road kill. And we don’t have it. That’s what we’re all looking for. And we’re getting close. Thanks @jimihendrix1 for all the info, not just here. But on other threads also. Thank you sir!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 28, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Ive never said they are RKS.
> 
> RKS is more likely found in Sk x Afghani.
> 
> ...


Forgive my ignorance but whats the difference between skunk and rks smell?


----------



## Little Dog (Oct 28, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Forgive my ignorance but whats the difference between skunk and rks smell?


To me personally, and I’m sure everyone has their own description. But mine, exactly what it says. Dead skunk on the highway. Road kill. Ninety degree day. And you can smell that “putrid fowl greasy baked over skunk spray” two miles away. Sweet! I love that smell.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 28, 2018)

Little Dog said:


> To me personally, and I’m sure everyone has their own description. But mine, exactly what it says. Dead skunk on the highway. Road kill. Ninety degree day. And you can smell that “putrid fowl greasy baked over skunk spray” two miles away. Sweet! I love that smell.


A dead skunk smells a lot like skunk spray.. that's what I call skunk. That's what the skunk bud used to taste/smell like. I assume people would be happy with the skunk spray smell. My question is, are we differentiating skunk spray from rotten animal skunk? 

Are people finding skunk spray phenos but wanting the rotten skunk? Or are people not even finding the skunk spray?


----------



## althor (Oct 28, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> A dead skunk smells a lot like skunk spray.. that's what I call skunk. That's what the skunk bud used to taste/smell like. I assume people would be happy with the skunk spray smell. My question is, are we differentiating skunk spray from rotten animal skunk?
> 
> Are people finding skunk spray phenos but wanting the rotten skunk? Or are people not even finding the skunk spray?


Apparently with this skunk you have skunk that isn't really skunk but is called skunk, and RKS skunk which would be the real skunk but no one actually has that. So to make sure you know that it isn't real skunk they just call it skunk instead of RKS.... Play of names to make the money.... And truthfully, if it is good and people are happy, fine. But they should know they are not getting real skunk.


I am sure it also certainly helps just about anyone under the age of 40 never actually even saw the true skunk strain.

Also throw into the mix, skunks aren't native to Europe. So all these breeders (even older ones) running around with all these skunk strains, only know skunks from books and most certainly have never smelled one.


----------



## N.R.G. (Oct 28, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Forgive my ignorance but whats the difference between skunk and rks smell?


RKS smells just like a real skunk, so much so that you can't tell the difference. I still enjoy it when I smell a skunk close by, takes me back to the 80's when we had smoke that smelled just like it.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 28, 2018)

althor said:


> Apparently with this skunk you have skunk that isn't really skunk but is called skunk, and RKS skunk which would be the real skunk but no one actually has that. So to make sure you know that it isn't real skunk they just call it skunk instead of RKS.... Play of names to make the money.... And truthfully, if it is good and people are happy, fine. But they should know they are not getting real skunk.
> 
> 
> I am sure it also certainly helps just about anyone under the age of 40 never actually even saw the true skunk strain.
> ...





N.R.G. said:


> RKS smells just like a real skunk, so much so that you can't tell the difference. I still enjoy it when I smell a skunk close by, takes me back to the 80's when we had smoke that smelled just like it.


k. We used to just call skunk bud "skunk", that's why I was confused. That is some bullshit, if it doesn't smell like a real skunk it shouldnt be called skunk.. like "that's skunk but not rks"?? I get it, but it still doesnt make much sense.

To say you'll find plenty that smell like skunk but only 2-3 out of 200 that are "rks".. is just kinda  to me. I guess maybe that means a little skunky? Whatever, somebody needs to find the rks and pass that shit around


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 28, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> k. We used to just call skunk bud "skunk", that's why I was confused. That is some bullshit, if it doesn't smell like a real skunk it shouldnt be called skunk.. like "that's skunk but not rks"?? I get it, but it still doesnt make much sense.
> 
> To say you'll find plenty that smell like skunk but only 2-3 out of 200 that are "rks".. is just kinda  to me. I guess maybe that means a little skunky? Whatever, somebody needs to find the rks and pass that shit around


I’m starting to think that RKS is just another example of old heads with rose colored glasses talking about how things used to be better.


----------



## Little Dog (Oct 28, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> RKS smells just like a real skunk, so much so that you can't tell the difference. I still enjoy it when I smell a skunk close by, takes me back to the 80's when we had smoke that smelled just like it.


Exactly! Brother I first lit up in 1971. And I was old enough to drive a car then, just to give you an idea. I’m an old dude. That skunk smell, the RKS. It’s very elusive, maybe it is gone for good. But there’s some chem and G13 that’ll even give you a little hint sometimes. Maybe one toke, or the backend of an exhale. And you sometimes might get a little taste of it. Not often at all though. I’m no expert, all that was a long time ago.


----------



## Little Dog (Oct 28, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’m starting to think that RKS is just another example of old heads with rose colored glasses talking about how things used to be better.


May be. I’m not saying the high or anything was better. I’m just hoping I could find that smell again. I’m hoping. It was loud as hell. And smelled like a busted musk sack or something. “Dead skunk?”


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 28, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’m starting to think that RKS is just another example of old heads with rose colored glasses talking about how things used to be better.


The last time I had skunk.. I mean taste/smell like skunk spray (same smell when run over skunk.. drive on highway smell it) was the same year I last had what I would consider real blueberry would have been 2001-2002. It used to come around in rotation regularly


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 28, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> The last time I had skunk.. I mean taste/smell like skunk spray (same smell when run over skunk.. drive on highway smell it) was the same year I last had what I would consider real blueberry would have been 2001-2002. It used to come around in rotation regularly


Yeah same for me. I think mine may have been Mass Super Skunk or a cross because I would get Chemdog from the same people, and I know those cuts were popular with those growers.

I’m looking for the something similar, but whenever I see stories about the 70s and 80s and how RKS is more than skunk I gotta roll my eyes a bit.


----------



## althor (Oct 28, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’m starting to think that RKS is just another example of old heads with rose colored glasses talking about how things used to be better.


There were a lot of different grades of skunk, it wasn't just one exact level of high with every bag. The best of the skunk was as good as anything I have smoked. The low-grade skunk was big bud level. But regardless of buzz intensity, the smell was there. One sniff and you knew it. The high-grade skunk could be smelled through the bag, through your pocket and fill a room. Low-grade skunk was apparent as soon as you opened the bag.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 28, 2018)

althor said:


> There were a lot of different grades of skunk, it wasn't just one exact level of high with every bag. The best of the skunk was as good as anything I have smoked. The low-grade skunk was big bud level. But regardless of buzz intensity, the smell was there. One sniff and you knew it. The high-grade skunk could be smelled through the bag, through your pocket and fill a room. Low-grade skunk was apparent as soon as you opened the bag.


So are they calling low-grade skunk "skunk" and high-grade "rks"? Like you can find the low-grade skunk in this "skunkbud" but to find the high-grade you gotta pop a couple hundo?

Im not usually this retarded but the whole "plenty of them smell like skunk but not rks" just throws me off.. just tryin 2 get some clarification.

Like the skunk that came around, which you could smell thru the bag, smelled like it was literally sprayed by a skunk. or a freshly ran-over skunk. I dont really remember any rotten meat - dead for a week smell with it. I guess Im still wondering if that's an entirely different smell altogether? Fuck, now Im just confusing myself..

How about this, do you have to pop a few hundred "skunk bud" to get a skunk spray pheno?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 28, 2018)

althor said:


> There were a lot of different grades of skunk, it wasn't just one exact level of high with every bag. The best of the skunk was as good as anything I have smoked. The low-grade skunk was big bud level. But regardless of buzz intensity, the smell was there. One sniff and you knew it. The high-grade skunk could be smelled through the bag, through your pocket and fill a room. Low-grade skunk was apparent as soon as you opened the bag.


The stuff I had was that way. My friend would come over and you could smell it as soon as he walked through the door. But dead skunk? Rotting meat? Nope. 

As far as stinky stuff, I have stuff right now that stinks through glass jars. There’s plenty of stinky shit going around. It just doesn’t smell like straight skunk, more gas.


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 28, 2018)

Do you think Uncle Fester was a real person or just a figment of Master Thai's imagination?


----------



## althor (Oct 28, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> The stuff I had was that way. My friend would come over and you could smell it as soon as he walked through the door. But dead skunk? Rotting meat? Nope.
> 
> As far as stinky stuff, I have stuff right now that stinks through glass jars. There’s plenty of stinky shit going around. It just doesn’t smell like straight skunk, more gas.


yep. plenty of strong smelling stuff now. none of it smells like straight skunk spray.


----------



## DankTankerous (Oct 28, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> I’m starting to think that RKS is just another example of old heads with rose colored glasses talking about how things used to be better.


I can’t help but agree with you, I believe it’s an anomaly. There is a an episode on The Pot Cast with Bodhi and he said there are too many variables and he couldn’t get it right. Like he said it would smell like it while growing but drying and curing it’s not there. I think a lot of bud just smelled like it and with the early measures of growing and lack of knowledge led to it.

Btw I went to a dispensary in Palm Springs and they said they had RKS, there was no dead skunk smell to it. It was too expensive just to see if the inhale was there.

Isn’t Matt Riot selling Road Kill afghani? If isn’t he like the guy who TNF has a feud with?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 28, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Do you think Uncle Fester was a real person or just a figment of Master Thai's imagination?



Uncle Fester was a real person.

He was originally a college psyc professor in the early 60s, and joined the Hells Angels around 1964.

Hes also not the Uncle Fester the Bomb, and Meth Maker who has banned books out. Not the same guy.

The real UF died a couple years ago, and would be more than 80 years old. I believe he was born around 1935.

From what I heard Riot got the genes from Master Thai, and bred them, and was charging up to $500 a pack.

I personally saw the gear for $500 a pack. Nature Farm sold it for friggin $80.

Master Thai was also ripping people off, after he had been a cool guy for 40 years. He got greedy, and lied to the Nor Cal community, and they basically ostracized him, and he shut down now. Hes also not young ether. Hes in his 70s. But is a ripoff, and does really have a whole lot of good genetics other than the Sk18.

Masrter Thai has shit going back to the 70s, and its a real shame he got greedy.

The Sk18 is a symbol for Club 81.

Nature Farm switched the 81 to 18 as they don't want to copy HA shit.

The 81 stands for.

The H is the 8th letter of the alphabet, and A is of course the first. Thus 81 = Hells Angels., and the Oakland Chapter was/is still called Club 81. Nture Farm just reversed the letters, as the HAs don't want anyone copying anything that's theirs.

You could also argue Sk1 is not really Skunk either, but is the Skunk most everyone has heard the name of since 1984...And while it is very floral, cat piss, REEKY Skunk does show up every now and them.

But the rankest, of the rank is the 90s MassSuper Skunk, and Nature Farm does have that cut, bred to the Sk18. RKS is considered most likely a Sk x Afghan, like MassSuperSkunk.
Nature Farm calles this cross Corpse Flower, and was quickly sold out.

My buddy probably already started the pack I gave him, ( Corpse Flower ) so we will find out. Hes also starting the Weasel Skunk.

Also argue all you want, people are also claiming to find RKS in Dominion Seed Company gear. Mainly Dominion Skunk, Pole Cat, Local Skunk. They say it is Dead On The Road.

Swami also has an RKS cut from 1984. The oldest Ive heard of.

Nature Farm is also honest enough to tell us that the Sk18 will most likely be dominant in 2/3 of the offspring, so you will still have to go through some females to find the rankest of the rank, even with the Corpse Flower.
Bodhi is also right that its elusive.

It never was common, and people kept cuts of it when they found it for a reason. Not all of the shit is RKS. Not even close, and anyone that had that stuff either got lucky, or went through many plants to find the reekiest of the reeky.

I myself really could give a crap if its RKS. I only care that it does smell like skunk, but most importantly it is potent.

I also mainly bough mine for breeding purposes, as anyone who has used Sk to breed with knows it brings vigor, stability, and uniformity. Theres a reason you see Sk bred into many strains.
Sk1 has less than 5% deviations.

My buddy who has been growing since 1975 has 18 Dominion Skunk Females going, and even when they were at 3 weeks, they already smelled like a Skunk. RKS? No. But you can already smell them as soon as you walk into the house. Pure Reek. Of Skunk.


----------



## N.R.G. (Oct 28, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Uncle Fester was a real person.
> 
> He was originally a college psyc professor in the early 60s, and joined the Hells Angels around 1964.
> 
> ...


I'm convinced that you are TNF. All of your posts circle back to TNF at some point and your posts and his posts read exactly the same. Your posting style is identical. The whole Uncle Festers thing is ridiculous, there was no skunk in 1969, just more made up stories trying to create hype. Someone run an IP check on this guy... I bet it matches up to the names we have seen TNF post under.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 28, 2018)

DankTankerous said:


> II think a lot of bud just smelled like it and with the early measures of growing and lack of knowledge led to it.


It wasn't a lot of it.. it was a very specific thing and when it came around my area it was right up there with the blueberry and northern lights etc. Top shelf


----------



## HamNEggs (Oct 28, 2018)

Sure fire way to be sure if it is real is to watch some of the grows being done here. I wouldn't care if this guy is TNF or not. I believe very little I read here without proof. Mudslinging solves jack. Just creates another GPS thread. I am watching to see how some of the beans being grown by our members turn out. Won't be but a couple months. Stay positive!


----------



## shorelineOG (Oct 28, 2018)

Is Chem 91 considered "rks"?


----------



## Observe & Report (Oct 28, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Uncle Fester was a real person.
> 
> He was originally a college psyc professor in the early 60s, and joined the Hells Angels around 1964.
> 
> The real UF died a couple years ago, and would be more than 80 years old. I believe he was born around 1935.


Where did you get this information?


----------



## jayblaze710 (Oct 28, 2018)

Observe & Report said:


> Where did you get this information?


He’s a pretty famous character among the Hell’s Angels/Drug scene. He manufactured a shit load of drugs. Actually, I didn’t even know he had anything to do with pot until this skunk18 stuff. 


jimihendrix1 said:


> Uncle Fester was a real person.
> 
> He was originally a college psyc professor in the early 60s, and joined the Hells Angels around 1964.
> 
> ...


It’s when you start saying stuff like skunk only has 5% deviation and making other outrageous opinionated comments as facts that your posts start becoming utterly ridiculous. Where is this figure coming from? If it was true, then skunk wouldn’t be applied to everything from skunky, to cheesy, to fruity. It’s just like all strains out there. A polyhybrid that shows tons of variation when bred.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 28, 2018)

shorelineOG said:


> Is Chem 91 considered "rks"?


Going out on a limb here, n saying no.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 28, 2018)

N.R.G. said:


> I'm convinced that you are TNF. All of your posts circle back to TNF at some point and your posts and his posts read exactly the same. Your posting style is identical. The whole Uncle Festers thing is ridiculous, there was no skunk in 1969, just more made up stories trying to create hype. Someone run an IP check on this guy... I bet it matches up to the names we have seen TNF post under.



I'll bet you a million $$$ I have 0 to do with the Nature Farm. Wanna Bet??

Ill post you my real name and address, photo, dirvers license on your personal page. Phone##. You can call me. Ive got a Landline. Ashland, Ky. Nature Farm is in Cali.

Federal Prison ID.?? I have a Federal Prison ID where I did from 97-2009 with the Feds.
Think of this?

The Nature Farm guy is only about 32 years old. I think to young for Federal Prison. I got a 10-Life Mandatory Minimum in 1997 for over 1000 clones, on an indoor grow. Its still the biggest in East Ky as far as I know. Bigger outside of course. But I had 1000+.

How old was this dude in 1997????

He was 12 years old sir.

Im 60.
WANNA BET??

No. Lets mak it 10 packs of Dominion Skunk??
Now What???
ANd YES. PLEASE HAVE ANYONE YOU WANT TO LOOK INTO MY IP ADDRESS.

I ALSO HAVE BEEN ACCUSED OF WORKING FOR SWAMI.


I also get accused at The Gear Page.. Which is a Guitar, and Amplifier Forum, and I recommend Roger Mayer Guitar Effects Pedals 9 out of 10 times. I also recommend MOOG Guitar Pedals, which they just stopped making, as I have every guitar pedal they ever released.

Go to the Gear Page and look up.. 71Strat. DO a search on Roger Mayer, and you will see 71strat in 99 out of 100 posts.

Get a grip dude.

And youre fucking dead wrong about skunk not being around long ago.

MFer have been crossing heavy duty Mex/Columbian/Afghni since they had access to it.


Im also from East, Ky, where we had weed probably before Cali did.

Im 60 years old, and have been smoking weed since I was 8 years old. I got busted when I was 11. Other guy had the weed. We all got off.

You just proved you know 0 about how long Skunk has been around.

You know Sam the Skunkman ( RAT ) stole the original skunk genetics from Sacred Seeds when he was working for the FEDS, int eh early 70s, and it was already IBL then.

He bred the reek out f it until the early 80s when he took it to Europe, and was already worked the way he wanted it.

Ratman had the original Sk18, and bred it with Thai, in the Early/Mid 70s.

lso Sacred Seeds was the Original Holder of the Romulan, which was brough back in the early 50s during the Korean War.

Ratman had them busted,,, because he got into trouble, and had been working as an Apprentice Breeder for Sacred Seeds.

The Feds left over 20lbs of seeds in the garbage, unguarded, and whole plants with still intact rootballs.

But you have no idea of what youre talking about.

And do you want to bet the 10 Packs of Dominion Skunk???

That would be $1500 worth of seeds.

It is a bet, or not? Put the fuck up,, of shut the fuck up. Don't accuse people of things that aren't true.

That makes you a liar.

If not?? Fuck Off.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 28, 2018)

Is it a BET???? I want 10 more packs of Dominion Skunk. Or we can wait until he drops the POLE CAT in December??


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 28, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> fuck.. I cant even hardly remember what I had for breakfast yesterday



Ive got a hell of a memory, and have also played an instrument since I was 5 years old. I remember a lot, and have 0 mental deficits.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 28, 2018)

jayblaze710 said:


> He’s a pretty famous character among the Hell’s Angels/Drug scene. He manufactured a shit load of drugs. Actually, I didn’t even know he had anything to do with pot until this skunk18 stuff.
> 
> 
> It’s when you start saying stuff like skunk only has 5% deviation and making other outrageous opinionated comments as facts that your posts start becoming utterly ridiculous. Where is this figure coming from? If it was true, then skunk wouldn’t be applied to everything from skunky, to cheesy, to fruity. It’s just like all strains out there. A polyhybrid that shows tons of variation when bred.



See. You don't what the fuck youre speaking of. 5% means there will be a bit of variety. Not 000. That's why other smells ect show up. Especially if you go through hundreds of plants. 5 aint 0.

In the ORIGINAL SUPER SATIVA SEED CLUB AD, THIIS IS CLEARLY STATED.

SEE YOU DONT KNOW SHIT.

I was there buying all this shit. You were probably still in diapers. The feds got over $5000 of my seeds. ALL of them from the old genetics from 80s-90s.


*Super Sativa Seed Club - Skunk 1*

M9
Originally developed by the Sacred Seeds Co. A winner of a number of harvest festivals. .. One of me most sought after strains in the world. Ten years ago ( 1974 is when he stole it ) ) the sweet SKUNK 1 arose from an Afghani, a Columbian, and a Thai.

*Is a Stabilized Hybrid, with LESS than 5% deviations...

Its not me that stated it. Straight from the horses mouth.*

The breeding plants were selected scientifically. Examination tests selected the plants with the highest percentage of THC. A THC percentage of 15% was indicated by gas chromatography. The SKUNK 1 has a high calyx to leef ratio. Large, long full buds. It finishes the first week of October. The Yield varies from 400-1000 grams. With an average of 500 grams. Yields of up to 2000 grams {5 pounds!} have been recorded. Indoors, experienced growers can, by using the plantlet method, harvest 400—500 rams per square meter. Very suitable for Indoor growing,

https://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Skunk_1/Super_Sativa_Seed_Club/


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 28, 2018)

Christ on a bike. Another thread full of google/IG interpretations. 

Its funny the only people you ever hear make claims that it didn't exist or its overexaggerated are people under 35 or non growers who live vicariously through the forums.

Most tokers over 40 remember skunk because every grower on the east coast worth their salt grew that shit back in the day and ran it up and down I95. (the "good" units)
I can say for certain if you think its about nostalgia then you clearly never smoked the same skunk people are talking about. If you had, you'd remember it. Its _that_ unforgettable. 
Decades ago you had a very short list of places to get seeds so way more people popping the same thing. Synthetics also weren't as common. Most grew in their own native soil. These facts could very well contribute to why its so elusive and harder to find today.

I've popped more beans than I care to admit looking for it and have accepted the idea that its mostly likely gone or fiercely guarded. I've had some that were close but none that matched that eye watering putrid broken piss bag funk. The last time I remember toking on what I'd consider the "real deal" was at a bike rally well over a decade ago and there wasn't a lot of it to be had.

And MSS is not skunky. Not even close. Its more like peppery sweet onions. Not the seeds you'll find RKS in or I guess what were now calling "good skunk'. 

Most others I've grown are either lemony skunk or like dirty gym sock skunk. Not the same unfortunately.

I do hope these seeds turn out well, but if they don't its not the end of the world.

Pop some seeds. Gets some Coastal, Dominion, Shoreline, TNF...or dont. Grow something else you fancy
Either way theres really no reason for this thread to take on the same pretentious buzzkill vibe of the GP thread.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 29, 2018)

I still wonder if my accuser wants to bet the 10 packs of Dominion Skunk I aint U Mello from TNF.? I guess not. And Im willing to verify.


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 29, 2018)

@jimihendrix1 i hope you read this and see that i am saying this as a common and not a foe. Your passion and dedication to certain breeders or companies is admirable but can also turn people off, also why i questioned you about your affiliation with the other guy. But dont try to always prove yourself right or your views right. Sometimes a passion or belief about a breeder or company can have the exact opposite effect that you are trying to prevent.

Peace and respect
Maxamus1


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 29, 2018)

But Im not going to have someone accuse me of a LIE. Period. If they called me a liar to my face, we would have a very serious problem.


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 29, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> But Im not going to have someone accuse me of a LIE. Peorid. If they called me a liar to my face, we would have a very serious problem.


I get that but do he/she know you in person? This is already a touchy thread no need to get personal about it everyone is going to have their opinion on it dont let it get to you. Remember this is a website about pot and opinions are a dime a dozen and everyone is right in their own eyes. 

Peace and respect 
Maxamus1


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 29, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> But Im not going to have someone accuse me of a LIE. Period. If they called me a liar to my face, we would have a very serious problem.


I dont think people are so much calling you a liar.. as much as they are questioning TNF. You seem to take those questions rather personally. This is the internet, nobody is calling you "a liar to your face". The best thing you can do is smoke some and relax. As much as I may like a breeder, Im not going to be spending 1/10th of the time/energy defending them as you do TNF.

The best thing we can do is let the results speak for themselves. If people need to pop multiple 100s of beans to find skunk spray then there's nothing to get excited about. *I would think it would make more sense for the breeder themselves to pop seeds until they found the skunk spray and then work with that pheno.*

Even if I got pre-99 blueberry from Jehova himself, what good would that do if you had to pop 15-20 packs to find anything resembling "blueberry". Make 1000 "Jehova Blueberry" seeds and when people didnt find "blueberry" I just say "well you need to pop a couple hundred more to find a real blueberry"..

Moral of the story is; who gives a fuck about the backstory if the genetics dont produce what they're listed as. Hopefully someone can find some skunk spray and put this shit to rest but there have been people who have popped multiple packs without being happy..


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 29, 2018)

"QUOTE"

I'm convinced that you are TNF. All of your posts circle back to TNF at some point and your posts and his posts read exactly the same. Your posting style is identical.

Someone run an IP check on this guy... I bet it matches up to the names we have seen TNF post under.

He said he would bet I match TNF... I called the bet.

I bet 10 packs of Dominion Skunk I wont match.

But he flatly also says they should check my IP Address. .


Also nobody is getting to me.
I really don't give a fuck. I think its funny.

He also wants me investigated.. I


----------



## GreenHighlander (Oct 29, 2018)

I have no idea about rks, I only ever figured it was the unforgettable, putrid skunk smell some weed had for me back in the early 90s. The one in particular that comes to mind I posted in the "who has found the real skunk " or whatever, thread here. 
Back in 1993 a guy I grew up with become aware his oldman had half their basement as a grow and had for many years. I useto trade him half a pack of cigarettes for a full sandwich baggie full, that he use to steal. Him and his sister for their whole lives were picked on at school for pissing the bed because of how bad both always smelled. Long story long, I ended up with one of his dads grow journals, that along with his base salt fertilizer recipes , it also referred to what he was growing as mighty mite # something I have since forgotten. 
I also know the strain he was growing was brought to Nova Scotia from BC in 1982 by him when the family moved here.
I have smelled skunky strains since those times but never anything even close to the relentlessness of that putrid smell. There was absolutely no hiding it, no matter how many bags or jars. 
There are also strong HA connections involving this story.
Nowadays who the fuck knows. One can only imagine what has been lost over the years.
Cheers


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Oct 29, 2018)

What's the story on that pole cat strain?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Im not exactly sure what the genetics are. Though Im pretty sure it has the Dominion Skunk male, and the Pole Cat mother. Not sure of the Mommy PC genetics.

But its already been tested, and will be released in Dec.


----------



## Serverchris (Oct 30, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Im not exactly sure what the genetics are. Though Im pretty sure it has the Dominion Skunk male, and the Pole Cat mother. Not sure of the Mommy PC genetics.
> 
> But its already been tested, and will be released in Dec.


Dont quote me on this but I'm pretty sure he said on Instagram that polecat was a bx that would closely resemble the mother of the dominion skunk.


----------



## doniawon (Oct 30, 2018)

If tnf had the real trinity, like he claims, would be game over. 
Trinity was dead skunk nothing else. 
The second I read acrid, garlic, onions?. Was instantly convinced was not the one.
To be fair there are a few ''trinity' cuts. Bodhi's trinity didnt seem to b close either. 
Shit was in small circles in the late 90's, I can't help but think someone still has it. 
Share u cocksucker's


----------



## Bodyne (Oct 30, 2018)

doniawon said:


> If tnf had the real trinity, like he claims, would be game over.
> Trinity was dead skunk nothing else.
> The second I read acrid, garlic, onions?. Was instantly convinced was not the one.
> To be fair there are a few ''trinity' cuts. Bodhi's trinity didnt seem to b close either.
> ...


lol. The mass super skunk is sweet and sour, no? And the Skunk VA is the one that throws that that garlic onion, burn your nose all thru the house just freshly chopped. Skunk VA is just 91 anyway, I believe. You don't hear much of the Trinity anymore, must be closerly held.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 30, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> lol. The mass super skunk is sweet and sour, no? And the Skunk VA is the one that throws that that garlic onion, burn your nose all thru the house just freshly chopped. Skunk VA is just 91 anyway, I believe. You don't hear much of the Trinity anymore, must be closerly held.


I just jarred up a plant over the weekend that was made with Giesel (MSS x Chem D) that had the strongest onion smell of any strain I've ever grown. 
And it was just this one female that put out those loud terps. It was so strong I actually went and checked my stove thinking the propane was running low because I've popped these seeds before and never found one so stinky.
It made my eyes tear and I was all snotted up before I finished. Others probably wont like it but I cant wait to toke on it.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Oct 31, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I just jarred up a plant over the weekend that was made with Giesel (MSS x Chem D) that had the strongest onion smell of any strain I've ever grown.
> And it was just this one female that put out those loud terps. It was so strong I actually went and checked my stove thinking the propane was running low because I've popped these seeds before and never found one so stinky.
> It made my eyes tear and I was all snotted up before I finished. Others probably wont like it but I cant wait to toke on it.


Any cut of that armpit smell?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Oct 31, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Any cut of that armpit smell?


Hmm, I'd say onions and body odor can smell similar. I grown out a few NL crosses and several smelled of cat urine and others like smelly pits. 
There were a few others but I didn't keep any so I'd have to check my notes to be sure. The one I'm referring to above was Bodhi's Wolfpack. I have pics Bodhi thread but none of the most recent stuff I've grown. I cant seem to find the time for photos and updates lately.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 31, 2018)

Pole Cat is a cross of Chem91 VA x Super Sativa Seed Club Sk1.. No Skelly Hashplant like in the Dominion Skunk. I believe it also is a BX.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 31, 2018)

DD VA says this is his favorite Chem91 cross. Will be dropping sometime in Dec.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Oct 31, 2018)

Have you found many keepers from puck yeah ?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 31, 2018)

We used all of them for F2s. 2 packs so we didn't pheno hunt.

The weed is good though. But the taste and smell was hurt because it was super seeded, and we let it go over so all the seeds would be ripe.

Big time creeper buzz. Heavy in the head, and eyes, and long lasting. Piney gas, floral.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Oct 31, 2018)

Sweet excited I got a pack on the way along with some shoreline I really wanted some corpse flower and skunk opp bust missed the boat hope they make more


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 31, 2018)

While its not cheap, I highly recommend the Granny Skunk, and the Dominion Skunk.

Beautiful plants, and smells.
At 28 days flowering the Granny is outperforming 4 other strains. Critical Skunk, Blue Orca Haze, Super Silver Haze, Grizzly Kush. The Super Sliver Haze will produce the most, and we went through 200+ females F2, but the Granny is faster flowering, and has superior resin production, and scent. This stuff smells killer. Like the best smelling flowers you've ever smelled. And the leaves are huge. Biggest ever. Especially for the plant size, although the Swami 84 NL5/NL5/Haze also has huge leaves, but the seeds wont be available until spring.

Other buddy has the Dominion Skunk going and is at 5 weeks veg, and will flip them in 4-5 days. These smell like a skunk spray so far, and already stinks up the place. He has 18 females out of 26 seeds.
Other buddy got 8 females out of 13 Granny seeds.

But this stuff is top of the line. Every plant is very uniform. Though I haven't smoked it yet, I can tell its superior to anything Ive seen in many a year. Right up there with original 90s AK47, and some others. Extremely potent.

My 1 buddy whos been a partner since the 80s says he thinks the Granny may be the best smelling stuff hes ever smelled, and we had some good stuff in the 80s and 90s.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Oct 31, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> But this stuff is top of the line. Every plant is very uniform. *Though I haven't smoked it yet, I can tell its superior to anything Ive seen in many a year.* Right up there with original 90s AK47, and some others. *Extremely potent*.


Im confused by what this means?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 1, 2018)

At 4 weeks its already loaded with a lot more resin than the other plants ( 4-5 other strains ) weve been growing for 5-6 years. Visibly you can tell its going to be wicked. And the smell is to die for. Much better than anything else in the garden.

Ive also been growing weed since 1972, and Ive seen enough weed to be able to give it a good judgement call before I smoke it.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Nov 1, 2018)

What gear are you currently running from TNF?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Corpse Flower, and Weasel Skunk.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Nov 1, 2018)

keep us all updated with your experience hopefully they live up2 there descriptions they sound killer


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 1, 2018)

I gave a pack of each to my buddy that's running the Granny Skunk.

They should be a week or 2 old now.

Nature Farm says the Weasel cut is his desert island weed.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 1, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> At 4 weeks its already loaded with a lot more resin than the other plants ( 4-5 other strains ) weve been growing for 5-6 years. Visibly you can tell its going to be wicked. And the smell is to die for. Much better than anything else in the garden.
> 
> *Ive also been growing weed since 1972, and Ive seen enough weed to be able to give it a good judgement call before I smoke it.*


I guess man.. Ive grown shit a couple times that looked and smelled great but just didnt pack much of a punch... You've grown long enough to know you cant pass judgment on shit before you smoke it. I was with you for most of this and hoping the best but saying shit like this is... shilly as hell man.

Here let me help..







I can tell just by looking at the seeds that these are some magic seeds. Each seed will grow plants that will grow multiple pounds of weed that hasn't been seen for over a decade. I havent actually smoked any but it will be better than any weed I have ever smoked.. I can just tell.

....


gtfoh


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 1, 2018)

I agree you cant make any kind of solid determination of a plants potency in veg or early flower but I do find it curious (well not really) that others who make these claims don't meet the same criticism.


----------



## SFnone (Nov 1, 2018)

i think in this case jimi comes off like he knows everything- early in the swami seed thread he was telling everybody that gas was that guy in the robes, which he isn't- and he was SURE of it- there were also other inconsistencies in his posts on that thread... I don't know him or his story or who/what he knows, so I am not trying to discredit him in any way- the way he is so all in on things can seem a little odd though...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Nevil always said he relied on his nose. And of course the end result is the ultimate test.
I also know what my old stuff smelled like in every stage of development, and Ive been looking for it since I got out of prison in 2009. if a strain doesn't have the smell Im looking for early on. It aint gonna have it later on.

The feds got my stuff in 1997, and I was in their grasp until 2009. 12 years, Had 1000 clones. Partner ratted me out. Got a mandatory minimum 10-life, and had been growing weed for 25 years at that point..... And I know exactly what Im trying to replace, and youre dead wrong if you don't think I cant smell it out. I know if it doesn't have a certain smell even when small, its not going to be what Im looking for.

Im only interested in a certain terpene profile. I can smell it early on..

My stuff was a NL5/Haze x Hashplant x SSSC S1.. That's why Im so adamant about these genetics.

The stuff I had was the best shit Id seen since the 70s, and have seen 000 that compares to it for indoor growing, especially where potency is involved.

Some of the The Dominion strains have the Skelly/SSSC Sk1 like mine had in it, and the plants that were growing now, have the smell profile early on, that is very very similar to the stuff I had in the 90s. Duke basically uses the Same Daddy Genetics as mine, and the stuff was the shit.
And it does smell the closest to it.
I can also promise you that a plant doesn't smell, and have the resin production like this with still 30 days more to flower, and not be anything but wicked. Its already sticky to the touch.

So also consider the VA Afghani is considered by many people to be the most potent stuff they ever had.

And I know from experience using Hashplant, and Sk1 males in hybrids. I never saw a bad plant come of then in the 80s and 90s.

Everyhting they came into contact with was pure fire.

So also consider Ive had 33 years knowledge, and 12 years of practical application using these genetics. Except I never had the Chem91 VA, nor the VA Afghani.

But its crazy to think its not going to produce dynamite, and also consider theres a ton of photos, and grows from his gear and the basic outcome is known.

So I can strong say that going by photo evidence, and smoke, and grow reports from over 2 years documentation.

This stuff is going to be the shit. And DD is also not known to be a BSer, nor misrepresent his genetics.

So I know the genes, and I know what my nose knows.

Doesn't matter to me if you agree or not. I know what I want. nd all of the Dominion stuff reeks from early on.

I also learned within weeks after even knowing who Swami was that the guy in the robe, aint the same guy.

I though he was for maybe a month.

Also Swami Select guy also gat his ass torn for misrepresenting himself, and was using some of Gas' genetics, and taking credit for it.

I quicky told others this was not the same guy, as soon as I learned the Swami Select guy was less than honest.

Everyone makes mistakes, and I will for sure own up to mine. But I still know what my nose is looking for. And While of course you cant tell everyting by smell early on, I can early on tell if a plant has the smell I want from a plant early on, as a plant that doesn't have a strong smell from the beginning, is not a strain Im looking for.

ALL of the best stuff Ive ever had for indoor completely reeked.

Original AK47. You could smell it down the block. Like cat piss, and flowers. White Widow, and many others have the smell Im looking for, but isn't in the strains like it used to be.

Nd this smell is apparent fromearly on.

When I grew Mex back in the 70s, that shit stunk like a pine forest. REEKED of it.

So for me if shit doesn't reek early on, from my experience, in the long run, it will be, and is less desirable. For ME. YMMV.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 1, 2018)

SFnone said:


> i think in this case jimi comes off like he knows everything- early in the swami seed thread he was telling everybody that gas was that guy in the robes, which he isn't- and he was SURE of it- there were also other inconsistencies in his posts on that thread... I don't know him or his story or who/what he knows, so I am not trying to discredit him in any way- the way he is so all in on things can seem a little odd though...


Possibly. I've only read a few posts from Jimi. 
From an outsiders perspective I see people just looking to argue and in this case it was one line in a very long post. 


I'll bet if this cat was offering free shit the tone would be very different in here.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I agree you cant make any kind of solid determination of a plants potency in veg or early flower but I do find it curious (well not really) that others who make these claims don't meet the same criticism.


who else has made claims of potency, to the point of being the best, before smoking? That would be a great read.. Point me to it and I shall criticize.. cuz that's some BULLSHIT



jimihendrix1 said:


> Nevil always said he relied on his nose. And of course the end result is the ultimate test.
> I also know what my old stuff smelled like in every stage of development, and Ive been looking for it since I got out of prison in 2009. if a strain doesn't have the smell Im looking for early on. It aint gonna have it later on.
> 
> The feds got my stuff in 1997, and I was in their grasp until 2009. 12 years, Had 1000 clones. Partner ratted me out. Got a mandatory minimum 10-life, and had been growing weed for 25 years at that point..... And I know exactly what Im trying to replace, and youre dead wrong if you don't think I cant smell it out. I know if it doesn't have a certain smell even when small, its not going to be what Im looking for.
> ...


I'll admit I only skimmed but yes if bud doesn't smell 99% of the time it's trash.. but it doesn't work the other way around. You cant say that just cuz it smells great its going to be the best. You've been at this long enough to know that.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Never said it was the best weed.

I said my buddy says its the Best Smelling Weed hes ever smelled, in 45 years.

I say that is a very good sign. Hes smelled a lot of weed, and to say this stuff smells the best ever, I take him very seriously, and he also said it was more resinous at this point vs 4-5 other strains he started flowering at the same time. These are outperforming stuff weve been using for 6 years. That's the statement.

Our Super Silver Haze is from 10 packs of Mr Nice SSH growon out to F2, and then we went through over 200 females to find out keeper.

The Granny Skunk is already more resinous, and doing better than our prized plant. Though the Granny wont get nearly as big, or produce as much. We get 24oz a plant on the SSH under 1000w Gavita, and 15 gallons Promix BX. d say the Granny will do 18oz.

But my buddy says he can tell this is going to be a couple notches above what weve got. I believe him.

Man I just want people to get some good genes. If they don't, its no skin off of me.

And I know for 100% fucking %% sure real deal Chem91 VA crossed with Skelly/SSSC Sk1, is going to completely blow the top of your head off. It has to.

I just know I did 12 years worth of federal prison stint, aand when I came out in 2009, and started looking for good genes like I had before. They were nowhere to be found.

Ive spent at least $6000 a year on seeds for the last 9 years, and have been highly disappointed on most occasions.

Ive smoked shit people bring back from Colorado, Cali, Michigan, and its still got all the THC ratings ect, and they had some the that rates a 29% ( White Caramel Cookies ) is at best fucking mid grade. Ive smoked no less than 20 different strains and every one of them is less potent than what we have, and I myself consider what we have, except for a Swami Blue Orca Haze that was found after 50 females. At best B+, when the stuff the feds got of mine was an A+++++.
But think what you wish. Unless you've had experience growing, breeding some of these old genetics, they are some of the best youre going to come across, and they hybridize like a MOF.

Think about it.

Theres a reason Sk1, NL5, were building blocks of many many strains. They are consistently potent, and consistently stable, and they pass these genetics to the offspring, and is well documented. Like I say. They used Sk1/NL5, PNW Hashplant extensively for breeding, and they are still held 35+ years later, and in the case of the Romulan cut, since 1979. Theres a reason all this stuff is still around. Its still relevant.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 1, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> who else has made claims of potency, to the point of being the best, before smoking? That would be a great read.. Point me to it and I shall criticize.. cuz that's some BULLSHIT
> 
> 
> 
> I'll admit I only skimmed but yes if bud doesn't smell 99% of the time it's trash.. but it doesn't work the other way around. You cant say that just cuz it smells great its going to be the best. You've been at this long enough to know that.


The GP thread is littered with this shit. C'mon now.


----------



## SFnone (Nov 1, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Nevil always said he relied on his nose. And of course the end result is the ultimate test.
> I also know what my old stuff smelled like in every stage of development, and Ive been looking for it since I got out of prison in 2009. if a strain doesn't have the smell Im looking for early on. It aint gonna have it later on.
> 
> The feds got my stuff in 1997, and I was in their grasp until 2009. 12 years, Had 1000 clones. Partner ratted me out. Got a mandatory minimum 10-life, and had been growing weed for 25 years at that point..... And I know exactly what Im trying to replace, and youre dead wrong if you don't think I cant smell it out. I know if it doesn't have a certain smell even when small, its not going to be what Im looking for.
> ...


i'll go with you on the nl5/nh thing... years ago I used to get crazy weed from an old head- thought it was laced- it was better than some psychedelics- he insisted it wasn't laced with anything- eventually I got him to spill that one of 4 "ingredients" was nl/nh- I've tried several nl/hazes since then, and there just hasn't been anything all that impressive to them... enter swamiseed and my enthusiasm has been restored- admittedly i'm still growing them out and haven't tried any yet, but i'm optimistic. ... gu told me directly though that he grew it and that it wasn't anything special, so I will say that if it turns out to just be something people hyped up, i'll be kind of pissed. I think a lot of people feel that way- unless people have fully grown out the plants, they shouldn't come on and say how great a company's genetics are.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> The GP thread is littered with this shit. C'mon now.


littered with people saying the bud is potent even though they've never smoked it?? Find me some of this litter.. Cuz if I would have read it I would have gladly pointed out how bogus of a statement it was. I don't see anyone looking to argue, personally I even asked for clarification. However, for someone who has the history (that he makes sure to spell out all the time) that he does he should know better than to say the shit he did without even fuckin smoking it. How many people have bought the beans directly because of what Jim has said? Now let's wait a couple months and see if the smoke reports line up.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 1, 2018)

SFnone said:


> i'll go with you on the nl5/nh thing... years ago I used to get crazy weed from an old head- thought it was laced- it was better than some psychedelics- he insisted it wasn't laced with anything- eventually I got him to spill that one of 4 "ingredients" was nl/nh- I've tried several nl/hazes since then, and there just hasn't been anything all that impressive to them... enter swamiseed and my enthusiasm has been restored- admittedly i'm still growing them out and haven't tried any yet, but i'm optimistic. ... gu told me directly though that he grew it and that it wasn't anything special, so I will say that if it turns out to just be something people hyped up, i'll be kind of pissed. I think a lot of people feel that way- unless people have fully grown out the plants, they shouldn't come on and say how great a company's genetics are.


agree. ya gotta finish them before hyping them OR bashing them.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 1, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> littered with people saying the bud is potent even though they've never smoked it?? Find me some of this litter.. Cuz if I would have read it I would have gladly pointed out how bogus of a statement it was. I don't see anyone looking to argue, personally I even asked for clarification. However, for someone who has the history (that he makes sure to spell out all the time) that he does he should know better than to say the shit he did without even fuckin smoking it. How many people have bought the beans directly because of what Jim has said? Now let's wait a couple months and see if the smoke reports line up.


That's not what I said. But there are plenty of post from people who think they can tell how good a plant is from a picture or worse...while its vegging. Its the same convoluted bullshit.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 1, 2018)

I do think there are better plant pickers than others, so to speak. At some point, its a choice a chucker or breeder makes, however they do it. Not all can grow big numbers, they look for whatever they like the most in a plant, right or wrong. After awhile, like most things, some likeable tendencies are noticed like second nature, etc, with experience. jmho. In the old days, I think it was more selective due to the lesser numbers. Nowadays, cuts everywhere, warehouse grows, etc, scene changed a bit. jmho


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Theres all kinds of grow, and smoke reports on the Dominion gear. Literally hundreds of photos, and smoke reports, and Ive not seen 1 bad report. As in 000000. Unless theyre all lying.

His Capital G was also a big hit at the Emerald Cup last year, and I saw a pack of it go for over $1100 on Seed O Holics auction site.

I can assume people know what theyre getting when they pay 1000+ for a pack of seeds. Must have wanted them really really bad.

The Local, and Pole Cat are supposed to be even better.
Duke has a huge following for a reason.
Dukes genetics are the real deal stuff.

No way you can look at a vegging plant and say it potent. But if you can get a good smell of it, you can often tell that the plant has favorable charistics that your trained nose is looking for, and may be worth the time to look at. But if it aint got the smell, then its a bust for me. And it must smell early on.

But no way you can tell potency by looking at structure. The worst looking plant may be the most potent.

Just like the scraggliest looking Pitbull, may be the 1 thats dead game. You cannot tell a book, by its cover.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That's not what I said. But there are plenty of post from people who think they can tell how good a plant is from a picture or worse...while its vegging. Its the same convoluted bullshit.


That's exactly what you said Tang..

My question:



blowincherrypie said:


> who else has made claims of potency, to the point of being the best, before smoking? That would be a great read.. Point me to it and I shall criticize.. cuz that's some BULLSHIT


Your response


Tangerine_ said:


> The GP thread is littered with this shit. C'mon now.


My whole point was you cant say something is the best, or how potent it is, without even smoking it. Not sure why you have a problem (or felt compelled to make your counter points??) with me pointing out that fact.. I'll leave you to it though.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 1, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> I do think there are better plant pickers than others, so to speak. At some point, its a choice a chucker or breeder makes, however they do it. Not all can grow big numbers, they look for whatever they like the most in a plant, right or wrong. After awhile, like most things, some likeable tendencies are noticed like second nature, etc, with experience. jmho. In the old days, I think it was more selective due to the lesser numbers. Nowadays, cuts everywhere, warehouse grows, etc, scene changed a bit. jmho


That makes sense. Especially if someone has many years of experience with certain genetics. It probably does become like second nature. I likened it to assessing a patient.
Complacency can cause you to overlook a complaint as something entirely different. Especially in the field during prehosp. care where interruptions/distractions happen often. (kinda missing my work tonight)
At the end of the day, the proof is always in the pipe. 
This is basically my point. You cant tell if its trash and you cant tell if its fire unless you grow them to completion. Sometimes it takes more than one run.


Don't mind me guys. I'm just tired and torched right now.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> That makes sense. Especially if someone has many years of experience with certain genetics. It probably does become like second nature. I likened it to assessing a patient.
> Complacency can cause you to overlook a complaint as something entirely different. Especially in the field during prehosp. care where interruptions/distractions happen often. (kinda missing my work tonight)
> At the end of the day, the proof is always in the pipe.
> *This is basically my point. You cant tell if its trash and you cant tell if its fire unless you grow them to completion. Sometimes it takes more than one run.*
> ...


lol Mrs Tang, that was my _only_ point.. Smoke one for me


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 1, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> That's exactly what you said Tang..
> 
> My question:
> 
> ...


Did I _really_ need to include the word lack thereof with regard to the whole "potency" statement?


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 1, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> lol Mrs Tang, that was my _only_ point.. Smoke one for me


LOL
I cant, Blow. I would. But I couldn't take another hit off my pipe if I wanted to. 

I'm not kidding you guys. That Stardawg IX has crushing potency. I had to look through a whole pack but it was worth it. 

If one could find this kind of power with real skunk terps they'd kill in this seed bizz


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Did I _really_ need to include the word lack thereof with regard to the whole "potency" statement?


Those are two different things.. Im pretty sure we have all agreed that a plant that doesn't smell very much, or has other undesirable traits, very rarely produces a quality end product. My *entire point* was this claim;



jimihendrix1 said:


> Though I haven't smoked it yet, I can tell its superior to anything Ive seen in many a year. Right up there with original 90s AK47, and some others. Extremely potent.


was fucking crazy.

Lack thereof would be a completely different thing... Had he said.. "there were no trichomes or smell... this stuff probably isn't going to be very good", that would make sense.. Maybe Im missing something??


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Heres some Blue Orca Haze.. Pure Fire.
2 phenos.

So far the Granny is beating these on resin production at the same stage of flowering, and you can see these have a great deal of resin
NL5/Sativa. Both produce rock hard buds when dried. Sativa pheno is a lot less leafy. Huge return on bubble hash on both.

But you will have to go through some plants to find the best examples. This is a multi genetic hybrid, and has the many different expressions to prove it. We went through 50 females, and 1000w Gavitas from seedling-flowering.

We have an NL5 pheno, and we have 1 that is more of a Sativa pheno, and tastes like Hash, Menthol, flowers, incense and bubblegum. Lung Buster, and very long lasting.
I like the Sativa pheno more.

The NL5 has bigger resin heads, and leaf. Sativa pheno has smaller resin heads, but are just as numerous, just not as big. The NL5 is more earth, musk, and floral.

Photos are bad, and don't do justice.

But you can see this is just crusted with resin.

NL5 Pheno











Sativa Pheno, though it smells like Hash.

Got 20oz from 1 plant under 1000w Hortilux HPS, in 15 gallons Promix BX.

You can tell when this stuffs growing, its going to be wicked.





















This bud was 58 grams dried, and trimmed.

Lung Buster.


----------



## shorelineOG (Nov 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> LOL
> I cant, Blow. I would. But I couldn't take another hit off my pipe if I wanted to.
> 
> I'm not kidding you guys. That Stardawg IX has crushing potency. I had to look through a whole pack but it was worth it.
> ...


What's the skunkiest Top Dawg you've run?


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 1, 2018)

Breeder Steve in BC growin NL5, you gotta love it! lol


----------



## SFnone (Nov 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> LOL
> I cant, Blow. I would. But I couldn't take another hit off my pipe if I wanted to.
> 
> I'm not kidding you guys. That Stardawg IX has crushing potency. I had to look through a whole pack but it was worth it.
> ...


one thing about top dawg, it's run by a well documented and trusted source of people- you know your gonna get some quality- I forget, you make seeds of that for future grows?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 1, 2018)

Look into the 

Top Dawg..Mango Cough... I cant say for sure, but the old NL5/Hz strain I had may have had The Cough in it x Hashplant/SSSC Sk1. I know it was NL5/Hz on the female side. Every hit sure would make you cough, and was unsafe to try and drive and smoke. Youd get a headrush, and it would make you lose your vision for a second or 2, and then youd cough your brains out every hit..

That's what Im talkin about. I had that stuff 5 years, and never grew another strain.

I just bough 6 packs of the Mango Cough. We plan on breeding that with all of the Dominion gear that has the Skelly/SSSC Sk1 male.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 1, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> Those are two different things.. Im pretty sure we have all agreed that a plant that doesn't smell very much, or has other undesirable traits, very rarely produces a quality end product. My *entire point* was this claim;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly think its just the way the dude types. He's not 20. I took it as him likening it to the potency of the 90s AK47.
And this is my point. That post was so tame compared to the same tunelvision dramatics in GP thread by those who made the same foolish claims (repeatedly) about being able to tell how potent plant is from a picture or how well it would perform in flower by judging its veg growth. 


shorelineOG said:


> What's the skunkiest Top Dawg you've run?


They all have a little skunkiness but the loudest was probably 3Chems.
Canabruh has grown a lot of chems and would be a better source than me. I think he held a lot of those cuts even before some of the breeders.



SFnone said:


> one thing about top dawg, it's run by a well documented and trusted source of people- you know your gonna get some quality- I forget, you make seeds of that for future grows?


Not going to lie. I've found a lot of fire in JJ seeds. And yep. I made some IX2s to look thru and I plan to make more to spread the love around.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 1, 2018)

Skunk18 from the first OP. Day 15 from flip.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Honestly think its just the way the dude types. He's not 20. *I took it as him likening it to the potency of the 90s AK47*.
> And this is my point. That post was so tame compared to the same tunelvision dramatics in GP thread by those who made the same foolish claims (repeatedly) about being able to tell how potent plant is from a picture or how well it would perform in flower by judging its veg growth.


He's also not senile or anything. He knows how to use the english language just fine.. hell he writes fuckin mini-novels on a regular basis.. my question was, how can he liken the potency of something he hasn't even smoked??

I feel like we're seriously going around in circles here or something??

I know you said earlier you've only read a few posts from Jim.. I suggest you maybe look at a few more. He has been on some nature farm kick this whole year. I remembered seeing him posting this type of stuff at the farm in like March or April. This isn't just a one time thing, he has been tellin people how great the genetics are and vouching this and vouching that.. This time saying how great some shit is that he hasn't even fuckin smoked was just a bit much..

You talk about the GP thread and I can tell you I wasn't one who made the claims or co-signed the claims. My problems with GPS is the fact he straight up said he didn't give a fuck that my cc info was compromised and how he was using fake ass pictures.. All that other shit has nothin 2 do with me and I dont even know why you brought it up honestly.

Seriously, take a second to read some of Jim's posts.. maybe it will give you a little more understanding of where Im coming from


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 1, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> He's also not senile or anything. He knows how to use the english language just fine.. hell he writes fuckin mini-novels on a regular basis.. my question was, how can he liken the potency of something he hasn't even smoked??
> 
> I feel like we're seriously going around in circles here or something??
> 
> ...


I haven't read all of his posts no. But I've read enough from other threads that aren't related to TNF to know this guy knows his skunks.
His info about the club is also very accurate.
The difference I see is, here we have yet another old head that perhaps is a little too passionate in his postings (and that can often drive people away)but he still has a great deal of info to share. Shit that cant be faked or parroted back from google.

If people could just take what they want from those posts and leave the rest the board would be better for it.

There's a lot that could and should be criticized on these forums but I just don't see this dudes posts as anything more than someone who's really into the old school strains of yesteryear.


And sorry Jimi...don't mean to talk about ya like you're no here, lol.


----------



## ky farmer (Nov 1, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I haven't read all of his posts no. But I've read enough from other threads that aren't related to TNF to know this guy knows his skunks.
> His info about the club is also very accurate.
> This difference I see is, here we have yet another old head that perhaps is a little too passionate in his postings (and that can often drive people away)but he still has a great deal of info to share. Shit that cant be faked or parroted back from google.
> 
> ...


I have a bet going that your under 60 years old?Are you?We need them old school strains back don't you think?What strain do you think that you have smoked is the most cough lock?Thats what iam looking for.happy growing.Just a word of advice wise men listen to jim to get wiser.Facts


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 2, 2018)

LOL, yes. I'm well below 60 but on the back side of 40.

Couchlock? Most recently Top Dawgs BubbleGum Diesel and in the last couple yrs many of Bodhis 88g13hps. 
I've been running a cut of Petroleum Nightmare that puts me down for the count too. 
I know there's several more but its late and my brains shutting down whether I want it to or not, lol.


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 2, 2018)

Sorry to break up the who-has-a-bigger-dick sword fight but does anyone know if there a list of each goofy TNF name and what the crosses are? I am lazy and don't want to click on every single strain to open a page and read them all individually.


----------



## HamNEggs (Nov 2, 2018)

I don't think there is a place on his site that does that. You can see all the crosses the first time you click on the Uncle Fester's open pollination link but it doesn't reference those crosses to the names.


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 2, 2018)

Hopefully I got all of these right. Let me know if I mixed some up.

*Skunk #18 'Skunkbud' OP:* 69′ Skunk#18 Open Pollination
*Beaver Skunk:* Amstel Gold x SK#18
*Bermuda Kush:* Triangle Kush x Rocket Scientist OG
*Blue Mojo:* Blueberry Sativa x SK#18
*Coffin Skunk: * GST Skunk x SK#18
*Columbo Skunk: * SM Colombian Gold x Afghani x SK#18
*CornerStone Skunk:* Critical Mass x SK#18
*Corpse Flower:* 90's Super Skunk x SK#18
*Dream State:* Santa Cruz Blue Dream x SK#18
*Dumpster Skunk:* Dumpster x SK#18
*Garden Isle OG:* Grass Valley OG x Rocket Scientist OG F1
*Guapo Skunk:* Original Tahoe OG x SK#18
*Hashbar Cookies:* Uncirculated Hashplant x Mello Platinum Cookies male
*Hemperor Skunk:* 89' Northern Lights #5 x Haze F4 x SK#18
*Highrise Skunk:* 03' Master Kush x SK#18
*Hog Nosed Skunk:* San Diego Hawgsbreath x SK#18
*Howards Red:* Red Lebanese Hashplant x SK#18
*Khyber Skunk:* Heirloom Pakistani #9 x SK#18
*Legacy Skunk:* Northern Lights #1 x Big Bud x SK#18
*Lemon Pepper:* SSSC Nigerian Kandahar x SK#18
*Lemon Skunk Redux:* Lemon Skunk x SK#18
*Lookout Skunk:* Purple Hindu Kush x SK#18
*Noble Skunk:* Bubba Kush x SK#18
*Oppenheimer OG Kush:* Original Diesel (Weasel Cut) x Rocket Scientist OG
*Peace Pipe:* Vintage Afghani #7 x SK#18
*Professor Jerry’s OG Kush:* Deadhead OG (Chem91skva x SFVOG F4) x Rocket Scientist OG
*Red Eye Skunk:* Amsterdam Skunk #1 x SK#18
*Rocket Scientist OG F2:* Original Tahoe OG x Mello Platinum Cookies male
*Shiva Rose:* (89' NL#5 x SK#18 ) x SK#18
*Silk Road Skunk:* Original Haze x Skunk #1 x SK#18
*Silver Queen Skunk:* 95' Silver Haze x SK#18
*Skunk Butt Rug:* Triangle Kush x SK#18
*Skunk Crippler:* Norcal Crypt x SK#18
*Skunk Daze:* Stardawg x SK#18
*Skunk Rose:* Humboldt Black Domina (Ortega) x SK#18
*Skunk Therapy:* Nepalese Hash Plant (Humboldt Cut) x SK#18
*Skunks Paw:* Monkey Paw x SK#18
*Soda Creek Skunk:* Black Jack (Black Domina x Jack Herer) x SK#18
*Stiltons Finest:* Blue Cheese x SK#18
*Telescope Skunk:* Romulan (Mendo Joe Cut) x SK#18
*The Epidemic:* Sour Dubble x SK#18
*The Raif:* Northern Lao (05′ Laos Luang Prabang x 90’s Northern Lights #5 "Caution”) x SK#18
*The Shoeshiner:* Rubber Tree Skunk #5 (Trinity x Skunk#18 ) x SK#18
*The Stonemason:* 95' Black Domina x SK#18
*Tonic Skunk:* Cannatonic Reina Madre x New York City Diesel (Old Soma CBD Male) x SK#18
*Uncle Sid:* Norcal LSD (Mazar x Skunk#1) x SK#18
*Weasel Skunk:* Original Sour Diesel x SK#18
*Whiskey Chase:* Sweet Pink Grapefruit (Eugene Cut) x SK#18
*WidowMaker Skunk:* 95' White Widow x SK#18
*Zorilla Gold:* WOS Colombian Gold x SK#18
*Heirloom Headband x Rocket Scientist OG*


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 2, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Hopefully I got all of these right. Let me know if I mixed some up.
> 
> Skunk #18 'Skunkbud' OP: 69′ Skunk#18 Open Pollination
> Beaver Skunk: Amstel Gold x SK#18
> ...


From too lazy to click a few links to a neatly compiled strain list, lol. Nice.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 2, 2018)

Dumpster x Skunk18


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 2, 2018)

@doniawon , see that Shoeshiner


----------



## doniawon (Nov 2, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Honestly think its just the way the dude types. He's not 20. I took it as him likening it to the potency of the 90s AK47.
> And this is my point. That post was so tame compared to the same tunelvision dramatics in GP thread by those who made the same foolish claims (repeatedly) about being able to tell how potent plant is from a picture or how well it would perform in flower by judging its veg growth.
> 
> They all have a little skunkiness but the loudest was probably 3Chems.
> ...


On a skunk quest, and am sitting on a half pack of 3chems!. Good insight. Think I'll finally crack a few. 

@Bodyne no I haven't? 
Getting to hunt a blockhead x, doing my breeder Steve research. Quicky becoming a huge fan. Would love to find that pink grapefruit one day .


----------



## doniawon (Nov 2, 2018)

Bodyne said:


> @doniawon , see that Shoeshiner


Not convinced tnf trinity is legit ..
My buddy gnome tested his trinity x Laos, I think it was? Of course Laos would pull alot away from anything, it had no skunk.
His description on IG didn't match, wasn't full dead skunk, although the structure leaf pattern etc looked right on.
Hard to tell from pics n description, people sense of smell differ and pics are pics.
Curious of jj's trinity, but China cat is near impossible to find


----------



## N.R.G. (Nov 2, 2018)

doniawon said:


> On a skunk quest, and am sitting on a half pack of 3chems!. Good insight. Think I'll finally crack a few.
> 
> @Bodyne no I haven't?
> Getting to hunt a blockhead x, doing my breeder Steve research. Quicky becoming a huge fan. Would love to find that pink grapefruit one day .


Hazeman has the Sweet Pink Grapefruit, it’s his Mikado.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 2, 2018)

doniawon said:


> On a skunk quest, and am sitting on a half pack of 3chems!. Good insight. Think I'll finally crack a few.
> 
> @Bodyne no I haven't?
> Getting to hunt a blockhead x, doing my breeder Steve research. Quicky becoming a huge fan. Would love to find that pink grapefruit one day .


My 3Chems and Guava D reeked in veg with slightest disturbances but only the 3Chems held onto to the Skunkiness through flower.
Its more like dirty gym socks skunky funk. Not really that putrid fresh skunk spray. 


And just a side note. I think I read some people were reporting onions and sulfur terps in some of these TNF grows. I just want to point out that the organic compounds that make up skunk spray (thiols) are also found in garlic and onions so IMHO that doesn't discredit these genetics at all. If anything it lends more credibility that some nice skunky cultivars can be found. Might take a few plants and a bit of luck though. ​


----------



## doniawon (Nov 2, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> My 3Chems and Guava D reeked in veg with slightest disturbances but only the 3Chems held onto to the Skunkiness through flower.
> Its more like dirty gym socks skunky funk. Not really that putrid fresh skunk spray.
> 
> 
> ...


Getting giesel soon too, will run it with 3chems, I haven't really taken the chem plunge yet. Have ran a few crosses etc but haven't gotten one I love yet. Ran a rks for 6ish years n the mid 90's, it'll b nice to find something even similar. 
Onions garlic, I can see how they are close, but when u get a true skunk, it's fucking dead road kill stank rotten ass skunk. Nothing else. Unmistakable.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Nov 3, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Getting giesel soon too, will run it with 3chems, I haven't really taken the chem plunge yet. Have ran a few crosses etc but haven't gotten one I love yet. Ran a rks for 6ish years n the mid 90's, it'll b nice to find something even similar.
> Onions garlic, I can see how they are close, but when u get a true skunk, it's fucking dead road kill stank rotten ass skunk. Nothing else. Unmistakable.


The atoms that make them up are identical but they're not the same to my nose either. Might be good indicators when making selections for future projects though.

Just some...ummm food for thought, lol


edited to add: I think you'll like 3Chems. All 3 females I flowered were similar with only subtle differences. I've never grown the clone only Giesel. Just crosses but I'd love to hear how it does for you. From what I've read a lot people really like it.


----------



## Little Dog (Nov 3, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I haven't read all of his posts no. But I've read enough from other threads that aren't related to TNF to know this guy knows his skunks.
> His info about the club is also very accurate.
> The difference I see is, here we have yet another old head that perhaps is a little too passionate in his postings (and that can often drive people away)but he still has a great deal of info to share. Shit that cant be faked or parroted back from google.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tangerine! Exactly. I’m an old dude too. Older than even Jimi. And most old guys are still passionate about their old weed. Not gonna say today’s weed is any better or worse. There’s lots of new weed out there. But the old stuff is what we old guys grew up on. Kinda like music, I love music. But I kinda like the sixties and seventies sound just a lot better. Same with my weed. But lots of old vinyl records are still around, still available. It’s just not that way with old weed. Lots of that stuff is pretty scarce, you gotta look for it. You gotta find it. Thanks Tangie and Jimi. Knowledge is the key. Take what you like, and just leave the rest. But knowledge is knowledge, and most of the time. The more info, and being more knowledgeable the better. We learn from each other. Peace my brothers and sisters. Just talking, that’s all.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 7, 2018)

Skunk18. Day 19 of bloom.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 11, 2018)

Dumpster Skunk


----------



## Booyah! (Nov 12, 2018)

Very nice. How's it smelling?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 12, 2018)

Booyah! said:


> Very nice. How's it smelling?


Flower smells are very floral. Green apple is prominent, reminding me more of the green apple jolly rancher than the fruit. One pheno is more sweet while another is more musk. Very pleasant smell from them and very sticky.


----------



## growslut (Nov 12, 2018)

Do you have a smoke report for any Nature Farm gear? I am currently waiting on delivery of my first order of Garden Isle OG. 

I'm really interested in that 95 Black Domina Skunk too, the Stonemason.

Edit: just checked the website and guess they are having a new promotion. I get the buy 3 get 2 free, but what is the 'range'?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 12, 2018)

No smoke report. First run with his gear.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 13, 2018)

I just gave a pack of the Weasel to a buddy, and theyre starting to pop up. Also gave him a pack of the Corpse Flower, and he may start them in a month. Crowded right now. Got some Dominion Granny on the way in a few weeks.

I don't know which 1 it is, probably the 95 cut, but TNF gave this cut to Bob Hemphill/Coastal Seeds, and a guy that won the 2017 Emerald Cup for best Indoor Indica with the cut.

So I cant help but think it will be some really potent stuff. I bought 3 packs of each.

The Coastal with the cut x NL1 is called Black Lights. TNF also grew out some of this cross, and posted photos on the Coastals Instagram page, and the stuff looks like I wish I had it. It is really beautiful.

If this stuff doesn't look like it will kill by looks alone, Ill eat your socks.

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bac8FxWDwO0/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BZuVIMFDHSc/


----------



## mjw42 (Nov 15, 2018)

I got Stonemason(Black Domina), Telescope(Romulan), and Raif(Laos mix?) headed my way. Lookin forward to the journey!


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 20, 2018)

Dumpster Skunk


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 22, 2018)

Skunk18. Smells are mostly sweet and floral. Around day 35 from flip.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 28, 2018)

Dumpster Skunk (Dumpster x Skunk18 ) at day 42 from flip. Smells are candied, sour green apple, in a floral kind of way.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Nov 28, 2018)

@Spondylo Grow any skunk, skunk so far?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 28, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> @Spondylo Grow any skunk, skunk so far?


Skunk notes on the back end, but not too discernible on the Dumpsters.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 2, 2018)

Sk18 on day 46 from flip. Smells floral and sweet with a fuel or chemical cleaner backend.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks killer. Cant wait for smoke reports.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 7, 2018)

Dumpster Skunk at 51 days.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 10, 2018)

Sk18 at day 54. Getting chopped soon. The dumpsters will be coming down in the next day or two as well, right at day 56.


----------



## growslut (Dec 11, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Sk18 at day 54. Getting chopped soon. The dumpsters will be coming down in the next day or two as well, right at day 56. View attachment 4247152


Looks great! Is it skunky-skunk?


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 14, 2018)

Dumpster Skunk. Taken down at 58 days from flip.


----------



## mjw42 (Dec 14, 2018)

Noice short run!! Seems I've been mired with 75 day runs lately. My next run will be NF Lao(long run), NF 95' Black Domina(65day??), and Honest Genetics ScarJo.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 14, 2018)

mjw42 said:


> Noice short run!! Seems I've been mired with 75 day runs lately. My next run will be NF Lao(long run), NF 95' Black Domina(65day??), and Honest Genetics ScarJo.


Hey, that sounds like a nice run for sure. I was surprised to see the Dumpsters finish first, especially with one of them being a more sativa leaner. Ahead of the Sk18 even. In another week I'll chop that too. Then another 1-3 weeks on a couple other plants and I'll be breaking down for a little while. Hope to see you and some others post their grows here. Next round that I pop will probably include NF's Deadhead Og x Rocket Scientist Og, but that won't be until well into next year.


----------



## Cornfed Dread (Dec 15, 2018)

whytewidow said:


> I live 20 minutes from meigs county. And have family that live and own/operate one of the biggest farms in meigs county.


Thats Mel from Melvinetics ol stomping ground i believe. Wonder what she knows of this history.


----------



## DotCom (Dec 24, 2018)

Hey Guys I am currently starting week 4 with some TNF gear. I popped 4 each and ended up with 2 Whiskey Chase, 2 Skunk #18, 1 corpse flower and 3 Grade A. so far not picking up on any funky stuff that we are all looking for but my hopes are high. If i don't get any keepers my next plan is popping the other 8 of the skunk 18# and corpse flower. i have some photos but have not posted enough on Rollitup to share my imgur link. I also didnt reduce the file size on my exports i am assuming that is why i am getting errors when i attempt to upload them here,


----------



## DotCom (Dec 25, 2018)

hey i hit my post like minimal here are my photos https://imgur.com/a/Mw4itVt.


----------



## mjw42 (Dec 25, 2018)

DotCom

Merry Xmas. Great looking flower!

I know a lot of you are looking for 'that' RKS but I'm just really psyched at these legend cuts we're getting to taste thx to TNF.

Best New Year to everyone


----------



## BurtMaklin (Dec 29, 2018)

Well... with the prices for untested, feminized, watered down kush hybrids being anywhere from 150-300 with another 25 for shipping, I'll play the 80 dollar (shipping included) lottery all day long. I wish I could get a refund for the thousands of dollars wasted on "reputable" breeders so called "fire". I ordered the 95 domina mix cuz me and a buddy were talking about that over the holidays, hopefully I get something worth saving. Even if it is "fake" (whatever that means), I still bet it's better than the latest Bacon OG or Blowjob Gelato Wedding Gorilla Cake whatever. I get so tired of mulling through pages of the same hybrids by different seed companies with supposedly the same genetic background, forced to herm to create the same fem shit everyone else has. Lately I've been on a quest for some old school shit, and have tried USC, Ace, with varying degrees of luck, so ima dip my toe in this pool too for a laugh.

It's funny, I can go to almost any thread on this site and see the same nut gargling and hate in regards to every breeder (pollen chucker) out there. After growing hundreds of strains and thousands of seeds, I can tell you that all seeds are a gamble, and if you don't have the money to waste or the patience to sort through miles of shit and empty promises from breeders, good luck with your angry life. I've had lots of fire and garbage from the so called best. Some of the earlier bad luck was undoubtedly due to poor practices and inexperience, but we smile all the way to the next genetic lottery ticket. 

Happy hunting all!!!!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 29, 2018)

BurtMaklin said:


> Well... with the prices for untested, feminized, watered down kush hybrids being anywhere from 150-300 with another 25 for shipping, I'll play the 80 dollar (shipping included) lottery all day long. I wish I could get a refund for the thousands of dollars wasted on "reputable" breeders so called "fire". I ordered the 95 domina mix cuz me and a buddy were talking about that over the holidays, hopefully I get something worth saving. Even if it is "fake" (whatever that means), I still bet it's better than the latest Bacon OG or Blowjob Gelato Wedding Gorilla Cake whatever. I get so tired of mulling through pages of the same hybrids by different seed companies with supposedly the same genetic background, forced to herm to create the same fem shit everyone else has. Lately I've been on a quest for some old school shit, and have tried USC, Ace, with varying degrees of luck, so ima dip my toe in this pool too for a laugh.
> 
> It's funny, I can go to almost any thread on this site and see the same nut gargling and hate in regards to every breeder (pollen chucker) out there. After growing hundreds of strains and thousands of seeds, I can tell you that all seeds are a gamble, and if you don't have the money to waste or the patience to sort through miles of shit and empty promises from breeders, good luck with your angry life. I've had lots of fire and garbage from the so called best. Some of the earlier bad luck was undoubtedly due to poor practices and inexperience, but we smile all the way to the next genetic lottery ticket.
> 
> Happy hunting all!!!!


... nice first post.. slightly sockish, but mostly well written


----------



## kona gold (Dec 29, 2018)

Just brought down some Nl#5 x Skunk #18.
Good health growing strain. Good buds, nice density and frosty.
Smell is kind of a slightly sweet spicy. Not my cup of tea.
Zero rks again!!!
Thinking these guys with their rks claims are all full of shit!!!
Nature Farm, Dominion, Shoreline.........


----------



## RichRoots (Dec 29, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Just brought down some Nl#5 x Skunk #18.
> Good health growing strain. Good buds, nice density and frosty.
> Smell is kind of a slightly sweet spicy. Not my cup of tea.
> Zero rks again!!!
> ...


I’ve got the NL#5 x Skunk 18, Skunk18 “skunkbud”, corpse flower & dominion skunk going in veg. I spent the day transferring into bigger pots, I was getting whiffs of onions & pine.


----------



## rollinfunk (Dec 29, 2018)

The dead skunk smell came from afghanis, not skunk #1.


----------



## Tomba (Dec 29, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Zero rks again!!!
> Thinking these guys with their rks claims are all full of shit!!!
> Nature Farm, Dominion, Shoreline.........


this is the honest truth^^^^ 100% fakes ^^^^^
plus add strayfox
every claim above of rks is total bullshit
dick riders need not reply


----------



## kona gold (Dec 30, 2018)

RichRoots said:


> I’ve got the NL#5 x Skunk 18, Skunk18 “skunkbud”, corpse flower & dominion skunk going in veg. I spent the day transferring into bigger pots, I was getting whiffs of onions & pine.


I am hoping you get something skunky!


----------



## kona gold (Dec 30, 2018)

Tomba said:


> this is the honest truth^^^^ 100% fakes ^^^^^
> plus add strayfox
> every claim above of rks is total bullshit
> dick riders need not reply


I have run so many claimed rks's!!!!!
Everyone bullshit!!
Now some are claiming shit like Phylos or that they know that skunk week has double serrated leaves!! Then everyone is like yes it has double serrated leaves!
Whatever idiots!!!!!
What happened is some douchebag seed guys been stalking forums and know that everyone wants the skunk. So they make these bullshit claims and get these wannabe nobody growers to do some tests, and say they have found some skunk. But nothing ever seems to be real when it comes to the truth.


----------



## yesum (Dec 30, 2018)

Ok, so no legit Skunk around. Does the high of these non skunky strains deliver a high at all like the old time stuff? I think that is what matters. Who wants to have skunk in their mouth otherwise?

I had 'Skunk' once in '86 or so. Great high, very clear, up, calm. No crash at the end and certainly not narcotic. Not sure what it really was but the taste and smell to me was pine. I think someone else would say it was skunk tasting but for me it was pine. I have not chased the Skunk line of old but did grow a Seedsman Sweet Skunk out did get a very good high out of it. Maybe not as good as the old one but nice.

I am currently growing Island Sweet Skunk and looking forward to a haze type effect. Have not tried any yet but hear it is the better Skunk around these days. The Skunk line of old described as couchlock or narcotic is not at all desirable to me.


----------



## doniawon (Dec 30, 2018)

Currently running shoreline bx. From @shorelineOG 

Found a rks male. Offensive super extremely loud skunk at 4 weeks bloom. 

Females r also half in. Haven't found the one yet via stem rub but alot of time left. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Dec 30, 2018)

Oops, didn't mean to come off like a twat. I'm kinda sarcastic and have a dry sense of humour that sometimes doesn't translate well to print. I'm as guilty as anyone for buying into hype, not so much now, but back in the day I'd send my rent off for the next big thing in High Times and end up with something worse than I already had. It's gotten to the point where you go to some sites to look for seeds and the description isn't even there, just what was mixed with what... like that's all the info I need. Nothing about which phenos I should look for or expect, no info at all. Lucky to get a pic of some random weed to represent what I should get, no breeder tips on growing her, whether it's mold resistent or feeding info (which doesn't really count now that I do no till), nothing. What do I get for my 150-300 bucks? Some seeds that may or not be what they are advertised to be and a breeder that doesn't take the time to copy and paste the descriptions/tips and give them to the seed broker other than "badazz clone only mixed with the same male all their crosses are made with". That shit grinds my gears! I get better instructions and info on a new microwave I already know how to use, and if I have any questions I don't have to chase Samsung down on instagram to find the info.

It seems to me that we have given breeders a free pass to the fame and fortune show, letting the idea of testing their gear fall away so we can gargle their nuts on social media. Watching breeders bad mouth each other, only to have the same shit hurled at them a couple months later by some other breeder. How many watered down diesel crosses, kush crosses, haze crosses, etc...do we have to shell out big money for and find average weed before we hold people accountable? If I don't get anything I like with TNF, I'll throw them in the bin full of breeders I won't order from again. I skeptically ordered these like I skeptically order everything else. But I will say, Dynasty, Ace, E$KOBAR, USC, NAW, and a few others do give pretty good descriptions/info and the work they put in shows in their products.

I will say though, the RKS seems to be an elusive pheno at best, so anyone thinking they can order 20-30 seeds expecting to find a 1:200 pheno is walking around with their head up their ass. You could have bad luck and grow out 500-1000 plants and still not get it. The next guy might get it with one freebie. Statistics are a bitch, and genetics are 100% luck if you don't run the numbers. Also, remembering what shit smelled like 30 plus years ago when you were younger with a better sense of smell might not be even possible. If you hopped in the waaaaaay back machine and smelled that exact weed, it might not smell like you remembered. Different growing styles, different nutes, length of cure, what it was cured in, all changes the smells of the weed I've grown in multiple growing mediums, nutes, organic vs chem, etc... Too many variables for me to trust my own memory. Chasing nostalgia is a fools errand, IMHO, but I still do it. Lol.


----------



## maurostu04 (Dec 30, 2018)

Everyone’s palate is different. What may be skunk to me, may be burnt rubber to you. Breeders are trying their best to unlock these highly sought genetics. Us growers also have to make sure we are doing our best to unlock the genetics potential


----------



## doniawon (Dec 30, 2018)

BurtMaklin said:


> Oops, didn't mean to come off like a twat. I'm kinda sarcastic and have a dry sense of humour that sometimes doesn't translate well to print. I'm as guilty as anyone for buying into hype, not so much now, but back in the day I'd send my rent off for the next big thing in High Times and end up with something worse than I already had. It's gotten to the point where you go to some sites to look for seeds and the description isn't even there, just what was mixed with what... like that's all the info I need. Nothing about which phenos I should look for or expect, no info at all. Lucky to get a pic of some random weed to represent what I should get, no breeder tips on growing her, whether it's mold resistent or feeding info (which doesn't really count now that I do no till), nothing. What do I get for my 150-300 bucks? Some seeds that may or not be what they are advertised to be and a breeder that doesn't take the time to copy and paste the descriptions/tips and give them to the seed broker other than "badazz clone only mixed with the same male all their crosses are made with". That shit grinds my gears! I get better instructions and info on a new microwave I already know how to use, and if I have any questions I don't have to chase Samsung down on instagram to find the info.
> 
> It seems to me that we have given breeders a free pass to the fame and fortune show, letting the idea of testing their gear fall away so we can gargle their nuts on social media. Watching breeders bad mouth each other, only to have the same shit hurled at them a couple months later by some other breeder. How many watered down diesel crosses, kush crosses, haze crosses, etc...do we have to shell out big money for and find average weed before we hold people accountable? If I don't get anything I like with TNF, I'll throw them in the bin full of breeders I won't order from again. I skeptically ordered these like I skeptically order everything else. But I will say, Dynasty, Ace, E$KOBAR, USC, NAW, and a few others do give pretty good descriptions/info and the work they put in shows in their products.
> 
> I will say though, the RKS seems to be an elusive pheno at best, so anyone thinking they can order 20-30 seeds expecting to find a 1:200 pheno is walking around with their head up their ass. You could have bad luck and grow out 500-1000 plants and still not get it. The next guy might get it with one freebie. Statistics are a bitch, and genetics are 100% luck if you don't run the numbers. Also, remembering what shit smelled like 30 plus years ago when you were younger with a better sense of smell might not be even possible. If you hopped in the waaaaaay back machine and smelled that exact weed, it might not smell like you remembered. Different growing styles, different nutes, length of cure, what it was cured in, all changes the smells of the weed I've grown in multiple growing mediums, nutes, organic vs chem, etc... Too many variables for me to trust my own memory. Chasing nostalgia is a fools errand, IMHO, but I still do it. Lol.


"Chasing nostalgia is a fools errand" fucking great!!.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 30, 2018)

BurtMaklin said:


> Oops, didn't mean to come off like a twat. I'm kinda sarcastic and have a dry sense of humour that sometimes doesn't translate well to print. I'm as guilty as anyone for buying into hype, not so much now, but back in the day I'd send my rent off for the next big thing in High Times and end up with something worse than I already had. It's gotten to the point where you go to some sites to look for seeds and the description isn't even there, just what was mixed with what... like that's all the info I need. Nothing about which phenos I should look for or expect, no info at all. Lucky to get a pic of some random weed to represent what I should get, no breeder tips on growing her, whether it's mold resistent or feeding info (which doesn't really count now that I do no till), nothing. What do I get for my 150-300 bucks? Some seeds that may or not be what they are advertised to be and a breeder that doesn't take the time to copy and paste the descriptions/tips and give them to the seed broker other than "badazz clone only mixed with the same male all their crosses are made with". That shit grinds my gears! I get better instructions and info on a new microwave I already know how to use, and if I have any questions I don't have to chase Samsung down on instagram to find the info.
> 
> It seems to me that we have given breeders a free pass to the fame and fortune show, letting the idea of testing their gear fall away so we can gargle their nuts on social media. Watching breeders bad mouth each other, only to have the same shit hurled at them a couple months later by some other breeder. How many watered down diesel crosses, kush crosses, haze crosses, etc...do we have to shell out big money for and find average weed before we hold people accountable? If I don't get anything I like with TNF, I'll throw them in the bin full of breeders I won't order from again. I skeptically ordered these like I skeptically order everything else. But I will say, Dynasty, Ace, E$KOBAR, USC, NAW, and a few others do give pretty good descriptions/info and the work they put in shows in their products.
> 
> I will say though, the RKS seems to be an elusive pheno at best, so anyone thinking they can order 20-30 seeds expecting to find a 1:200 pheno is walking around with their head up their ass. You could have bad luck and grow out 500-1000 plants and still not get it. The next guy might get it with one freebie. Statistics are a bitch, and genetics are 100% luck if you don't run the numbers.


I hear what you're sayin.. comparing an electronic device to a plant with genetic variation is a bit of a stretch. Not sure how these chuckers are supposed to really provide instructions or even descriptions/tips.. They sell seeds, we plant and take care of them and hope for the best. As you pointed out about elusive phenos, most of these strains will pump out dozens of different expressions.

I do agree that 150-300 a pack of seeds is just fucking crazy for most things.. But if things are being shopped as being rks but you have to pop multiple hundred beans, I really think it should be the breeder who works that particular pheno until you can count on seeing that expression on a more regular basis. Being able to just say "oh you need to pop more beans to find it" is kinda bullshit imo.. If I grew out 1000 plants and crapped out the last thing I would wanna hear is "I guess you need to buy another pack" but somehow that appears to be what's going on with rks. Those $80 packs, which a lot are touting as such a good deal, quickly become expensive ass lottery tickets if you need to pop 20+ packs to find what's being advertised.



BurtMaklin said:


> Also, remembering what shit smelled like 30 plus years ago when you were younger with a better sense of smell might not be even possible. If you hopped in the waaaaaay back machine and smelled that exact weed, it might not smell like you remembered. Different growing styles, different nutes, length of cure, what it was cured in, all changes the smells of the weed I've grown in multiple growing mediums, nutes, organic vs chem, etc... Too many variables for me to trust my own memory. Chasing nostalgia is a fools errand, IMHO, but I still do it. Lol.





maurostu04 said:


> Everyone’s palate is different. What may be skunk to me, may be burnt rubber to you. Breeders are trying their best to unlock these highly sought genetics. Us growers also have to make sure we are doing our best to unlock the genetics potential


The skunk that came around my area was unmistakable skunk.. not skunky, or skunkish, or onions etc. It was the actual smell that I remember as a child going on road trips that the kids used to say "eewwwww" but the adults would just look at each other and laugh. No palate/memory involved.. There have been a few that have been skunky in the past 15 years but nothing that smells like the backroads in the summer.


----------



## genuity (Dec 30, 2018)

Back when I wanted to grow skunk,I grabbed reserva privada (RKS) & I'll tell you what,that shit almost got me busted,that smell of deadass skunk,was so powerful, you could smell it a good 50 yards from the grow.
The dry nugs was no better,that smell got even more loud,stick to you like perfume..

Never have I wanted a grow to end so fast...

No true skunk for me ever again.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 30, 2018)

genuity said:


> Back when I wanted to grow skunk,I grabbed reserva privada (RKS) & I'll tell you what,that shit almost got me busted,that smell of deadass skunk,was so powerful, you could smell it a good 50 yards from the grow.
> The dry nugs was no better,that smell got even more loud,stick to you like perfume..
> 
> Never have I wanted a grow to end so fast...
> ...


That was the first rks out, and i gave that a whirl. I had some lime and spice phenos but no skunk!!
Looks like you fpund the one skunk they had.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 30, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I hear what you're sayin.. comparing an electronic device to a plant with genetic variation is a bit of a stretch. Not sure how these chuckers are supposed to really provide instructions or even descriptions/tips.. They sell seeds, we plant and take care of them and hope for the best. As you pointed out about elusive phenos, most of these strains will pump out dozens of different expressions.
> 
> I do agree that 150-300 a pack of seeds is just fucking crazy for most things.. But if things are being shopped as being rks but you have to pop multiple hundred beans, I really think it should be the breeder who works that particular pheno until you can count on seeing that expression on a more regular basis. Being able to just say "oh you need to pop more beans to find it" is kinda bullshit imo.. If I grew out 1000 plants and crapped out the last thing I would wanna hear is "I guess you need to buy another pack" but somehow that appears to be what's going on with rks. Those $80 packs, which a lot are touting as such a good deal, quickly become expensive ass lottery tickets if you need to pop 20+ packs to find what's being advertised.
> 
> ...


If I want onions or garlic skunk I'll grow out some chemdog.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 30, 2018)

doniawon said:


> Currently running shoreline bx. From @shorelineOG
> 
> Found a rks male. Offensive super extremely loud skunk at 4 weeks bloom.
> 
> ...


Stoked that you fpund a spunky male.
But look at the rest? Shoreline bx should be throwing mostly skunk phenos, but obviously that is not the case.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 30, 2018)

genuity said:


> Back when I wanted to grow skunk,I grabbed reserva privada (RKS) & I'll tell you what,that shit almost got me busted,that smell of deadass skunk,was so powerful, you could smell it a good 50 yards from the grow.
> The dry nugs was no better,that smell got even more loud,stick to you like perfume..
> 
> Never have I wanted a grow to end so fast...
> ...


Funny you say that.
The best plant I have ever found was in DNA’s exodus kush. UK cheese x OG kush. Those seeds were freebies at that. I popped one, and it smells exactly like skunk spray. It’s the only shit I smoke that makes me paranoid out in public like I remember in high school. Forget about having a bag in your pocket lol. I recently popped the last 3 seeds and found one even stinkier than the first. The other two have the smell in them, but it’s not pure skunk spray. If I were to sell the flower as RKS or Skunk, no one would question it.


----------



## althor (Dec 30, 2018)

yesum said:


> Ok, so no legit Skunk around. Does the high of these non skunky strains deliver a high at all like the old time stuff? I think that is what matters. Who wants to have skunk in their mouth otherwise?
> 
> I had 'Skunk' once in '86 or so. Great high, very clear, up, calm. No crash at the end and certainly not narcotic. Not sure what it really was but the taste and smell to me was pine. I think someone else would say it was skunk tasting but for me it was pine. I have not chased the Skunk line of old but did grow a Seedsman Sweet Skunk out did get a very good high out of it. Maybe not as good as the old one but nice.
> 
> I am currently growing Island Sweet Skunk and looking forward to a haze type effect. Have not tried any yet but hear it is the better Skunk around these days. The Skunk line of old described as couchlock or narcotic is not at all desirable to me.


That sounds like christmas tree bud to me. Christmas Tree smells just like a christmas tree, all pine and a very up, cerebral high, and in some cases pretty psychodelic.

Skunk is straight stone you to the bone bud. Melt your face off and sink into the couch.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 30, 2018)

On a side note to my previous post. Exodus cheese is probably an exact replica of RKS. It also seems to be held in tight circles. I always wonder why no one ever searches the cheese for RKS. The name game is so fucking strong, I swear. Do you know why they don’t call it skunk in Europe?? Because there is no such thing as a skunk to them! Skunks (the animal) are only native to North America, so onlythose on this continent can even relate to RKS smell. The UK Cheese is obviously the decendant or clone of what we call RKS, but you never hear of that being in the genetics.


----------



## althor (Dec 30, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> On a side note to my previous post. Exodus cheese is probably an exact replica of RKS. It also seems to be held in tight circles. I always wonder why no one ever searches the cheese for RKS. The name game is so fucking strong, I swear. Do you know why they don’t call it skunk in Europe?? Because there is no such thing as a skunk to them! Skunks (the animal) are only native to North America, so onlythose on this continent can even relate to RKS smell. The UK Cheese is obviously the decendant or clone of what we call RKS, but you never hear of that being in the genetics.


 Yeah, cheese is a descendant from skunk, so it would stand to reason there might be real skunk phenos in them.


----------



## eastcoastled (Dec 30, 2018)

althor said:


> Yeah, cheese is a descendant from skunk, so it would stand to reason there might be real skunk phenos in them.[/QUOTE


No, it’s not reason, it’s fact. Cheese is what they call skunk in the UK, b/c they have no reason to call it skunk....there is no such thing as a skunk in Europe, so stankass cheese is the next best thing. I can’t be the on.y one on here who’s father would bring home the “foot cheese” as we called it around the holidays. It was a cheese that would stink up the whole house and smelled like stinky feet. Stinky feet, skunk, burnt rubber, puke, the foot cheese contained all these terps!! This cheese always came from Europe! It seems silly no one has hunted the skunk in UK cheese, b/c they are the same terp profile....I doubt that part can be argued


----------



## BurtMaklin (Dec 30, 2018)

blowincherrypie said:


> I hear what you're sayin.. comparing an electronic device to a plant with genetic variation is a bit of a stretch. Not sure how these chuckers are supposed to really provide instructions or even descriptions/tips.. They sell seeds, we plant and take care of them and hope for the best. As you pointed out about elusive phenos, most of these strains will pump out dozens of different expressions.
> 
> I do agree that 150-300 a pack of seeds is just fucking crazy for most things.. But if things are being shopped as being rks but you have to pop multiple hundred beans, I really think it should be the breeder who works that particular pheno until you can count on seeing that expression on a more regular basis. Being able to just say "oh you need to pop more beans to find it" is kinda bullshit imo.. If I grew out 1000 plants and crapped out the last thing I would wanna hear is "I guess you need to buy another pack" but somehow that appears to be what's going on with rks. Those $80 packs, which a lot are touting as such a good deal, quickly become expensive ass lottery tickets if you need to pop 20+ packs to find what's being advertised.
> 
> ...


I'm 100% with ya on the idea that you should get a reasonable template of what you ordered, and for the most part, $300 for an unworked, f1 hybrid is just ludicrous. For that money it shouldn't be that ridiculous to expect a little info on what phenos to expect (after all they did select the parents for, I'm assuming, certain characteristics), what environment their particular cultivar thrives in, whether it likes high or low ppm feedings, is a cal mag whore, likes light or heavy nitrogen in veg, whether they're susceptible to powdery mildew, botrytis, insect resistant, whether it responds well to topping or LST or should be left to grow au natural, etc... IF you've tested them. It's not scientific or a guarantee, but a WAG (wild ass guess) would be helpful.

Not everyone has environmentally controlled professional setups, and I'd wager a guess that 90% of the customers buying commercially available seeds are just home growers (nobody's) looking for something they can fire in a tent/spare room with an intake and exhaust, which makes that info important so you don't waste 6 months of money, time and effort growing something you could have avoided. It doesn't seem that hard to me, unless you drop 20 strains twice a year and provide nothing but attitude when people encounter problems. There are breeders out there that provide very detailed info, that means all of them should be able to do it. The fact that many of them provide nothing is why people find themselves spewing hate about those breeders on forums like this when shit hits the fan in their little grows. And the fact that these seeds are being passed off as "medicine" for sick people is even more perturbing, and at that point, it's a simple equation of profit over ethics. Most people just want some good, reliable shit that's easy to grow, and when they don't get it they get grumpy. Seems reasonable to me. Made me real grumpy when I first started out and I had to hack the top colas off my plants cuz they were growing up past my lights in a small place. I see threads all the time where people have to ask other growers for simple info they should get from a breeder description. 

Now, people on a hunt for the unusual have to expect a lot more selection work, even if it means f2ing carefully selected parent plants from the packs you bought and working from there. Math and statistics don't care if the last thing you want to hear is "you gotta pop another pack". That's an emotional response and is completely irrelevant. Special phenos are special BECAUSE they are rare to come by, not because they come in every 10 pack. That being said, you should be able to find what you're looking for in the first couple generations without too much trouble, or I agree, the genetics aren't there. It can be frustrating to pop pack after pack looking for your girl, but if you don't find her, what else are you going to do?


----------



## raggyb (Dec 30, 2018)

eastcoastled said:


> On a side note to my previous post. Exodus cheese is probably an exact replica of RKS. It also seems to be held in tight circles. I always wonder why no one ever searches the cheese for RKS. The name game is so fucking strong, I swear. Do you know why they don’t call it skunk in Europe?? Because there is no such thing as a skunk to them! Skunks (the animal) are only native to North America, so onlythose on this continent can even relate to RKS smell. The UK Cheese is obviously the decendant or clone of what we call RKS, but you never hear of that being in the genetics.


I guess I misunderstood Pepe Le Pew all these years. He must have been Canadian French!


----------



## blowincherrypie (Dec 30, 2018)

raggyb said:


> I guess I misunderstood Pepe Le Pew all these years. He must have been Canadian French!


Oui oui Canadiens! lol but of course cheese is a "skunk" lineage.. having never smelled the actual UK cut I cant go much further than that. Awesome pepe le pew reference


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 30, 2018)

rollinfunk said:


> The dead skunk smell came from afghanis, not skunk #1.


First seeds I ever bought were skunk #1 feminized by dutch passion in 2002, from Kind seed from a High times cover ad, and they all were uniform but the keeper was 100% skunk smelling. You could literally smell my buddy's house two blocks down the street before we discovered carbon filters. It would fuck your whole house up, all your clothes etc... we had to stop growing it because it smelled so bad. 

I know the Europeans were still working out the stink back then so the skunk #1 by dutch passion might not be the same as it once was.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Dec 30, 2018)

genuity said:


> Back when I wanted to grow skunk,I grabbed reserva privada (RKS) & I'll tell you what,that shit almost got me busted,that smell of deadass skunk,was so powerful, you could smell it a good 50 yards from the grow.
> The dry nugs was no better,that smell got even more loud,stick to you like perfume..
> 
> Never have I wanted a grow to end so fast...
> ...


Lol, same shit here man! Me and a buddy were walking back to his crib and literally like two blocks away we both get a whiff of skunk and our eyes lit up like "oh fuck!" Rushed back to the crib and sprayed air freshener and shit, lol. Then went down the ion generator and oni gel route which sucked, that shit stinks. 

My buddy was still and high school and had people tell him they could smell skunk on his clothes. Shit was no bueno.

I passed those clones on and have never bought another skunk till recently I got canna venture's Arcata skunk but I'm in Oregon so no more worries about the fuzz.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 7, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> First seeds I ever bought were skunk #1 feminized by dutch passion in 2002, from Kind seed from a High times cover ad, and they all were uniform but the keeper was 100% skunk smelling. You could literally smell my buddy's house two blocks down the street before we discovered carbon filters. It would fuck your whole house up, all your clothes etc... we had to stop growing it because it smelled so bad.
> 
> I know the Europeans were still working out the stink back then so the skunk #1 by dutch passion might not be the same as it once was.


Nice. I have had herb like that myself. Did Skunk #1 have some afghan in it? I think a lot of people had different skunk smelling strains. My guess is people crossed whatever they had to their road kill strains, but most stopped growing them for security reasons. Did you ever try the DP Skunk #1 again after that first pack?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 7, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Nice. I have had herb like that myself. Did Skunk #1 have some afghan in it? I think a lot of people had different skunk smelling strains. My guess is people crossed whatever they had to their road kill strains, but most stopped growing them for security reasons. Did you ever try the DP Skunk #1 again after that first pack?


Naw, I never ran the skunk #1 again. One of the biggest complaints with the skunk was it wasn't very potent compared to the blueberry I was running at the same time. That was 2002 and that blueberry was why people still are talking about that strain all these years later.

Whatever dutch passion and the rest of the breeders did to lose those 2 parents or that line of genetics that put out the smuckers grape jelly taste, blue and red hues and super potent indica high is really a shame.

I've grown for 18 years and grown a lot of weed but my crinkle leaf cut of dutch passions blueberry was the only one I would put up against anything out there, hands down wouldn't even think twice. I'd throw my money down on that cut without even blinking.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 7, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Naw, I never ran the skunk #1 again. One of the biggest complaints with the skunk was it wasn't very potent compared to the blueberry I was running at the same time. That was 2002 and that blueberry was why people still are talking about that strain all these years later.
> 
> Whatever dutch passion and the rest of the breeders did to lose those 2 parents or that line of genetics that put out the smuckers grape jelly taste, blue and red hues and super potent indica high is really a shame.
> 
> I've grown for 18 years and grown a lot of weed but my crinkle leaf cut of dutch passions blueberry was the only one I would put up against anything out there, hands down wouldn't even think twice. I'd throw my money down on that cut without even blinking.


02-03 were the exact last years either of them came around my area as well.. skunk was cool and all, and I actually enjoyed the taste, but moving around with the shit was a real pain.. Nothing discrete about the real deal skunk


----------



## doniawon (Jan 7, 2019)

Guy works his ass off. Does wonderful shit w knf and strain preservation. 
Anyone else in here doing the same??. 

Nf is leggity rub the clitty n suck a titty n my book. 

Is he even on riu?. 
I'm sure this amazing fucker will find his niche. 
In a industry full of wannabe clout chasing berners, least he's doing it right.


----------



## maxamus1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Tomba said:


> this is the honest truth^^^^ 100% fakes ^^^^^
> plus add strayfox
> every claim above of rks is total bullshit
> dick riders need not reply


Lol, his testers are skunky maybe not rks but skunk not sweet or fruity but skunk. With that said i know its still not rks so they are all liers but you are more then welcome to f2 and search for youself and find the rks and do what you wish with them. Not a personal blow at you just sick of the whining and bitching about someone being a liar when the people crying arnt offering any contribution or helpfulness in anyway. Best of luck in youre search though.


----------



## Tomba (Jan 8, 2019)

skunky isn't RKS like you said, so how about pollenchuckers stop using RKS as a selling point when they know the truth. RKS must be offensively loud and nearly unconcealable. These guys selling rks seeds know this. Why hasn't any of them f2'd there own damn work and isolated the rks? LOL. come on now


----------



## maxamus1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Tomba said:


> skunky isn't RKS like you said, so how about pollenchuckers stop using RKS as a selling point when they know the truth. RKS must be offensively loud and nearly unconcealable. These guys selling rks seeds know this. Why hasn't any of them f2'd there own damn work and isolated the rks? LOL. come on now


For the same reason you haven't boss or any of the others. But no one is complaining when they advertise strawberry and you cant smell or taste strawberry. So why is it only with rks that you guys are getting upset?


----------



## Serverchris (Jan 8, 2019)

maxamus1 said:


> For the same reason you haven't boss or any of the others. But no one is complaining when they advertise strawberry and you cant smell or taste strawberry. So why is it only with rks that you guys are getting upset?


I would say they havent because they no there isnt RKS to be found in the line. Dont you think if it was there the breeder would take the time to isolate it since it would make him rich with the amount of people looking for the real deal RKS?


----------



## maxamus1 (Jan 9, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> I





Serverchris said:


> I would say they havent because they no there isnt RKS to be found in the line. Dont you think if it was there the breeder would take the time to isolate it since it would make him rich with the amount of people looking for the real deal RKS?


Kinda my point. Most "breeders" work a line no longer then 1 year if that long before they are on to the next cross. Most people seem to like this as they keep promoting this behavior then get mad when they dont get what was advertised. Now like i said strays testers were skunky as fuck but not rks. Now is that not to say there wasnt potential for rks just not in the phenos i had. But the best of luck to you and others in search of the infamous rks im sure its out there may just need to really search for it out of hundreds of thousands of seeds and not a ten pack.


----------



## kona gold (Jan 9, 2019)

maxamus1 said:


> Kinda my point. Most "breeders" work a line no longer then 1 year if that long before they are on to the next cross. Most people seem to like this as they keep promoting this behavior then get mad when they dont get what was advertised. Now like i said strays testers were skunky as fuck but not rks. Now is that not to say there wasnt potential for rks just not in the phenos i had. But the best of luck to you and others in search of the infamous rks im sure its out there may just need to really search for it out of hundreds of thousands of seeds and not a ten pack.


Potential for rks bullshit is all in hearing!!!!
If you have the real strain it shouldn't be a phenos hunt!!!
It's that simple!!!
F all the guys!!!
There are plen6of skunky strains in the world! We don't need more skunky bullshit! Most things grown to maturity will have a skunky smell!
But none is rks and that is a different animal all together!!
Nature Farm, Dominion seeds, Shoreline.....all full of shit!! Trying to capitalize on a market that they know people are dying to find!!
In my book they are all assholes!!!


----------



## kona gold (Jan 9, 2019)

Serverchris said:


> I would say they havent because they no there isnt RKS to be found in the line. Dont you think if it was there the breeder would take the time to isolate it since it would make him rich with the amount of people looking for the real deal RKS?


If any of them had the real strain, it wouldn't need isolation and phenos hunts!
Those were probably some of the most stable breeding material of all time!!
That's what modern cannabis was the pinnacle of true breeding.
That's why I don't believe it's this 1000 seed needed to pheno hunt crap!!


----------



## Serverchris (Jan 9, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Potential for rks bullshit is all in hearing!!!!
> If you have the real strain it shouldn't be a phenos hunt!!!
> It's that simple!!!
> F all the guys!!!
> ...


I will say dominion has never claimed to have RKS yet, he says that's what he is working on but hasn't got close enough to release anything considered RKS. I have heard other big breeders say that he is the closest to finding the RKS again. I'm wondering if we will ever see a true RKS again myself.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Jan 10, 2019)

Lol @kona gold. You sound like a kid whose dad just told him he wasn't going to buy you a new car, that you'd have to save up and buy it yourself. I guess when things get tough, you get mad, right Bro? Pbbbbffffttttt, good luck with being just another angry voice on the internet!

I also have never read anywhere that these guys have narrowed down the RKS line, only that they are trying and if you wanna give it a crack...the RKS came from these original genetics. I'd love to see the quote where they guarantee the RKS in every pack like you seem to think they do. You must be a millennial with poor reading comprehension. I guess that's what you get when everyone gets a participation medal.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 10, 2019)

These threads are funny.
I went 3/3 males with Redeye but it wont stop me from popping more seeds. 

Carry on....


----------



## maxamus1 (Jan 10, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Potential for rks bullshit is all in hearing!!!!
> If you have the real strain it shouldn't be a phenos hunt!!!
> It's that simple!!!
> F all the guys!!!
> ...


Koma didnt you just get a bunch of free seeds? So why are you on here bitching and not running all that free gear you just got? I have no beef with you but tired of hearing you moan and complain about rks but putting no work in to get it back. You are somewhat correct that some strains have a skunk smell so that right there tells me they carry the genes that will give you what you seek with some work but it seems that you dont want to put forth any effort you just want to claim the prize. Best of luck in your hunt though.


----------



## kona gold (Jan 10, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> Lol @kona gold. You sound like a kid whose dad just told him he wasn't going to buy you a new car, that you'd have to save up and buy it yourself. I guess when things get tough, you get mad, right Bro? Pbbbbffffttttt, good luck with being just another angry voice on the internet!
> 
> I also have never read anywhere that these guys have narrowed down the RKS line, only that they are trying and if you wanna give it a crack...the RKS came from these original genetics. I'd love to see the quote where they guarantee the RKS in every pack like you seem to think they do. You must be a millennial with poor reading comprehension. I guess that's what you get when everyone gets a participation medal.


Who are you?
And what do you even know?


----------



## kona gold (Jan 10, 2019)

maxamus1 said:


> Koma didnt you just get a bunch of free seeds? So why are you on here bitching and not running all that free gear you just got? I have no beef with you but tired of hearing you moan and complain about rks but putting no work in to get it back. You are somewhat correct that some strains have a skunk smell so that right there tells me they carry the genes that will give you what you seek with some work but it seems that you dont want to put forth any effort you just want to claim the prize. Best of luck in your hunt though.


Because strains have a skunk smell doesn't mean that those genetics are in there.
You dont seen to know much about genetics.
I would work lines IF there was real skunk in these lines. Problem is there is not!
And if you knew the history of skunk, it is a true breeding varatial!
So I shouldn't have to work very hard!


----------



## kona gold (Jan 10, 2019)

And the Nl#5 x skunk#18.
If these were real deal northern lights and roadkill, I wouldn't get a spicy sweet product!!! Period!!
Northern lights #5 is a very pungent strain and of course roadkill is just that! I ran this cross many years ago, and know how skunky she is.
The Northern lights used here seems to be what we would get as commercial Northern lights in the early '90s. Which had that same spicy sweet. Also seems like the skunk#18 is no more than a sweet Sensi seeds skunk.


----------



## kona gold (Jan 10, 2019)

maxamus1 said:


> Koma didnt you just get a bunch of free seeds? So why are you on here bitching and not running all that free gear you just got? I have no beef with you but tired of hearing you moan and complain about rks but putting no work in to get it back. You are somewhat correct that some strains have a skunk smell so that right there tells me they carry the genes that will give you what you seek with some work but it seems that you dont want to put forth any effort you just want to claim the prize. Best of luck in your hunt though.


What do free seeds have to do with this thread?
I never got any free ones from them.


----------



## kona gold (Jan 10, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> Lol @kona gold. You sound like a kid whose dad just told him he wasn't going to buy you a new car, that you'd have to save up and buy it yourself. I guess when things get tough, you get mad, right Bro? Pbbbbffffttttt, good luck with being just another angry voice on the internet!
> 
> I also have never read anywhere that these guys have narrowed down the RKS line, only that they are trying and if you wanna give it a crack...the RKS came from these original genetics. I'd love to see the quote where they guarantee the RKS in every pack like you seem to think they do. You must be a millennial with poor reading comprehension. I guess that's what you get when everyone gets a participation medal.


What are you talking about!!??!!
These guys are claiming RKS!!
They say that they have either Shoreline(roadkill), Texas Roadkill, Uncle Fester roadkill!!
So yes they ARE claiming its in their genetics!
Thats why people are buying them.


----------



## Bodyne (Jan 10, 2019)

Speaking of NL#5, they have a cut in OR of #2 that is not like any other NL I ever seen, grew or smoke, but potent. Wonder why you don't hear of that one? And to be honest, I'd buy those genetics just hoping they were potent, and I could tell it had some skunk, RK or not. Also to add, I might be of the opinion of some that the RKS comes from the afghani side, as brother Bodhi mentions in his DLA5 potcast, some of the old acrid affies are so strong, its like an old school skunk, not exactly per se, just super strong smell as such and not far off, it would appear.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 10, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Speaking of NL#5, they have a cut in OR of #2 that is not like any other NL I ever seen, grew or smoke, but potent. Wonder why you don't hear of that one? And to be honest, I'd buy those genetics just hoping they were potent, and I could tell it had some skunk, RK or not. Also to add, I might be of the opinion of some that the RKS comes from the afghani side, as brother Bodhi mentions in his DLA5 potcast, some of the old acrid affies are so strong, its like an old school skunk, not exactly per se, just super strong smell as such and not far off, it would appear.


I've listened to that potcast. I always love hearing Bodhi speak on genetics.
I think theres something to be said for the timeline of "Skunk" and how it was grown.
The real acrid skunks of the 80s came from plants grown outside in native soil. The closest to indoor grown would've been greenhouses.
I cant quote Bodhi verbatim on this but he had great difficulty stabilizing the plant and terps. The plants varied from grow room to grow room. Maybe one of the keys to bringing those pungent nose burning skunky genetics to the forefront is growing them outside in native soil? 
Not trying to turn this into a shit show of organics vs. synthetics or whether or not So-and-So hold the real RKS. 
Just some random thoughts to ponder on its elusiveness. ​


----------



## maxamus1 (Jan 10, 2019)

kona gold said:


> What do free seeds have to do with this thread?
> I never got any free ones from them.


 Apparently my words are falling on def ears so good luck on your journey.


----------



## Donarious (Jan 11, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Because strains have a skunk smell doesn't mean that those genetics are in there.
> You dont seen to know much about genetics.
> I would work lines IF there was real skunk in these lines. Problem is there is not!
> And if you knew the history of skunk, it is a true breeding varatial!
> So I shouldn't have to work very hard!


Sooo...if it's not the skunk terpene profile that determines whether or not there is "Skunk" in the genetics, how can you tell which "real" skunk lines to work? What should we all be looking for? Maybe we all had it, it just smelled like oranges. Mmmmmmm, oranges!

There are theories that skunk is bred into most modern cannabis lines.

Pretty sure you're not a geneticist.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Jan 11, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Who are you?
> And what do you even know?


1. Nobody.

2. Long division, and just the right angle to hit the wife's g-spot.

What's your point?


----------



## kona gold (Jan 11, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> 1. Nobody.
> 
> 2. Long division, and just the right angle to hit the wife's g-spot.
> 
> What's your point?


Now long division.....thats some shit right there!!


----------



## kona gold (Jan 11, 2019)

Donarious said:


> Sooo...if it's not the skunk terpene profile that determines whether or not there is "Skunk" in the genetics, how can you tell which "real" skunk lines to work? What should we all be looking for? Maybe we all had it, it just smelled like oranges. Mmmmmmm, oranges!
> 
> There are theories that skunk is bred into most modern cannabis lines.
> 
> Pretty sure you're not a geneticist.


Lots of strains when put into a bag or jar will have a skunk smell.
But that has nothing to do with skunk weed.
That is not a skunk terpene, because there is a skunky smell. That is just what most mature weed smells like when bagged up.
But once pulled out and smelled will not smell like skunk.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Jan 11, 2019)

Just a question, I just started some Black Poison Skunk from KOS... any idea where his line comes from, and is it possible that some RKS might be hidden away in there. I'm not looking for it there and that was never the intention when I bought the seeds a couple years ago, but wouldn't mind tripping over it. The description says it's an 80's skunk he named Red Russian Skunk.


----------



## kona gold (Jan 11, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> Just a question, I just started some Black Poison Skunk from KOS... any idea where his line comes from, and is it possible that some RKS might be hidden away in there. I'm not looking for it there and that was never the intention when I bought the seeds a couple years ago, but wouldn't mind tripping over it. The description says it's an 80's skunk he named Red Russian Skunk.


Yea, I was wondering about that one myself?
Might just be some 80's commercial red hair skunk, but the Russian part?
I think I will message The Rev and see what he says.
Either way should be a good one.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 11, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> I've listened to that potcast. I always love hearing Bodhi speak on genetics.
> I think theres something to be said for the timeline of "Skunk" and how it was grown.
> The real acrid skunks of the 80s came from plants grown outside in native soil. The closest to indoor grown would've been greenhouses.
> I cant quote Bodhi verbatim on this but he had great difficulty stabilizing the plant and terps. The plants varied from grow room to grow room. Maybe one of the keys to bringing those pungent nose burning skunky genetics to the forefront is growing them outside in native soil?
> ...


IF its the REAL RKS it will have the strong smell of s grown indorrs or out doors.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 11, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> IF its the REAL RKS it will have the strong smell of s grown indorrs or out doors.


Maybe. Have you grown RKS both indoors and outdoors?


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 11, 2019)

I ordered a few packs based off a recommendation. I got Shoeshiner and Khyber Skunk. Looking forward to popping these at the same time I pop DLA5 to compare them. Which one will smell more like dead skunk on the side of road? Time will tell all.


----------



## dubekoms (Jan 11, 2019)

BurtMaklin said:


> Just a question, I just started some Black Poison Skunk from KOS... any idea where his line comes from, and is it possible that some RKS might be hidden away in there. I'm not looking for it there and that was never the intention when I bought the seeds a couple years ago, but wouldn't mind tripping over it. The description says it's an 80's skunk he named Red Russian Skunk.


Definitely update us when they are done, kos seems to have some interesting strains.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 11, 2019)

Don't you all think there was more than 1 RKS strain? People probably made RKS crosses it just wasn't talked about back then. I had some back in the day in VA. I think my source ditched it because he was too scared to grow it. He lived in NC. I'm not even sure if he ever grew it at his house? I think all the times I got it, it was actually grown by his buddy in VA on a huge farm with lots of space. I can maybe find out what it was? Not sure if my buddy is still in touch with the guy that lived in NC.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Jan 11, 2019)

dubekoms said:


> Definitely update us when they are done, kos seems to have some interesting strains.


All 5 above ground and running strong. Be at least 6 months before they're flowered out though. I'll post a little on the way. Also popped 5 Super Silver Cough, and 5 Platinum Huckleberry Cookies from Dynasty, plus a few others. Should be a good seed hunt.

Got confirmation that my order of Stonemason was completed, so when I get them I'll fire them in too. Fingers crossed for that old school Domina.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jan 11, 2019)

Restock of some previously sold out crosses and a sale on most everything at the Nature Farm dot com.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 11, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Don't you all think there was more than 1 RKS strain? People probably made RKS crosses it just wasn't talked about back then. I had some back in the day in VA. I think my source ditched it because he was too scared to grow it. He lived in NC. I'm not even sure if he ever grew it at his house? I think all the times I got it, it was actually grown by his buddy in VA on a huge farm with lots of space. I can maybe find out what it was? Not sure if my buddy is still in touch with the guy that lived in NC.


There _had_ to have been several. That shit was up and down the east coast and into Canada all through the 80s-90s. Every weed grower worth their salt grew good skunk back then and it was all done outside. (for the most part)
I don't know how it ever got so watered down and unstable or why its so elusive (well sorta kinda do) but it remains so. You'd think with all the readily available resources we now have that it wouldn't be so hard to find and grow something that was relatively easy to find and grow 25yrs ago. 

From what I've read, breeders and growers have been able to coax some strong skunky terps from old Afghan and Chem/Afghan crosses.
​Here's to hopin


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 12, 2019)

Mine had to be heavy afghan. Super psychedelic head high that made you an idiot, then heavy couch lock. Buddy and I smoked a pinner at a concert. It was too much and both had to sit down 2 songs in until the end of the first set. I couldn’t move if you payed me. The lock was unreal.

I find out last night my buddy lost touch with the source about 5 years ago. He said the guy moved to NH. I may still be able to find out the genetics, but may be a dead end. Supposedly the guy made the strain himself and called it dimension dust. Not sure if that’s true or he just renamed something. Pretty cool strain name regardless.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Jan 12, 2019)

rollinfunk said:


> Mine had to be heavy afghan. Super psychedelic head high that made you an idiot, then heavy couch lock. Buddy and I smoked a pinner at a concert. It was too much and both had to sit down 2 songs in until the end of the first set. I couldn’t move if you payed me. The lock was unreal.
> 
> I find out last night my buddy lost touch with the source about 5 years ago. He said the guy moved to NH. I may still be able to find out the genetics, but may be a dead end. Supposedly the guy made the strain himself and called it dimension dust. Not sure if that’s true or he just renamed something. Pretty cool strain name regardless.


Its funny you mention NH. The very last time I smoked anything resembling "skunk" was during the rally in Laconia several yrs ago. There wasn't much to be had either. ​


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 12, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Maybe. Have you grown RKS both indoors and outdoors?


I have and friends grew probly over 100 acers of it out door and no I have never grew even one plant indoore to mutirty but I have sean tuns grown indoors and it all smelled the same.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 12, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> There _had_ to have been several. That shit was up and down the east coast and into Canada all through the 80s-90s. Every weed grower worth their salt grew good skunk back then and it was all done outside. (for the most part)
> I don't know how it ever got so watered down and unstable or why its so elusive (well sorta kinda do) but it remains so. You'd think with all the readily available resources we now have that it wouldn't be so hard to find and grow something that was relatively easy to find and grow 25yrs ago.
> 
> From what I've read, breeders and growers have been able to coax some strong skunky terps from old Afghan and Chem/Afghan crosses.
> ​Here's to hopin


there where lots of crosses made with the real rks back in the day,we stoped growing it for one reason and that's it.YOU HAD to jar it up like moonshin to hall it out of state to sell.There is talk that the real deal is around but if it was I would think it would be sold again to make a man rich.it was good smoke and sold good but you just could not hide the smell and yes it was grown indoors in ky back then also just like outdoor.


----------



## DotCom (Jan 13, 2019)

Here is an update on my initial run from TNF. we are on the last day of week 6!
No skunk yet on either the grade A, skunk18 or corpse flower.
Skunk18#1- is about to finish- i am going to chop her at 45 days. this is the earliest strain i have ever grown it has an earthy piney smell to it. good density. I am attaching a trich photo as well


Skunk18 #2- More of an earthy funk. I get a kind if hint of something dead not skunk but dead. This one looks like it wants to finish maybe a couple days to a week after her sister.I feel like there is more resin on her. she has a couple really pretty purple striped leaves right now. i do not know if i am keeping either of these yet. i would like an earthy strain around but i feel like i need to do some more digging. i may keep the #1 just for how fast she finishes


Grade A #1- Smell is like a sour funk mothball with the most resin out of the 3 probably my most favorite plant out of the run so far without out having tasted anything yet. i dont feel like the pictures do the color justice but whenever there is that perfect balance of purple and green and it makes this deep olive color that is how some of the leaves look.


Grade A #2- Leaset amount of resin out of the 3 but has a unique garlic spice smell to it. May also be keeping one of these just because i have never had a garlic strain.

Grade A #3- it is a mix between the 2 resin wise but does not have much of a pronounced smell just picking up on a little of a sour funk.

Whiskey Chase #1- most resin between the 2 with a sweet citrus smell with a little earthy note.


Whiskey Chase #2-Less resin but is throwing off some really unique citrus funk almost like a rotten fruit. It reminds me of a sweet island skunk i had years ago with way better compact dense growth. another case of where i have things i like about both and may have to grow them both out more to decide which one to keep if not both.

Corpse Flower- it started more heavily lemon a lemon that affect my ability to smell other strains after it the lemon has started to get some soury funk to it. everyday the lemon fades a little and it gets more funk. i am interested in seeing where it leaves off.

I would say over all I am happy with this run so far. I know I didn't find the skunk (assuming things don't take a drastic change in these last few weeks) which is for sure why I purchased from this breeder, but I cannot say that I am not satisfied with his product. I feel like the skunk will take more work to find which is what i plan to do while keeping an optimistic attitude so I don't discourage myself or others. I appreciate the work dude has done in getting these seeds out on the market. Do I wish that he had stabilized everything way more before releasing? Hell the fuck yes I do, but guess what he has not yet. So we could sit and wait for him or someone else to do it or do what they are doing and dig through what is there until we find something we like.This next run I dumped the rest of my corpse flower seeds and Skunk 18 seeds ( 8 of each) also have the shoreline bx in of which I have 7 going as well (lost 1 to dampening off and possibly another looks a little stunted). My plan is on even flowering out the males and choosing 1 and chucking pollen for my second time at whatever possible choice females I end up with to replenish my seed stock. Then I will dig through those if I have not found what I am looking for at that point.


----------



## DotCom (Jan 13, 2019)

Skunk18 #1 

 
Skunk18 #2

Grade A #1
 

Grade A #2
 

Grade A #3
 

Whiskey Chase #1
 

Whiskey Chase #2
 

Corpse Flower


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 13, 2019)

beautiful and uniform plants. I would say this line is worked, and maybe another pack or two and youll find the stink. sometimes the skunk terps dont come on til late. I would take them a week longer than you plan to, hit them with uvb light if you can for 7 days.

Ive grown a skunk strain in the early 90's that was called *the juice*. straight up RKS diesel fuel obnoxious. grew like platinum delights but more indica. puts all modern strains to shame. wrap it up in 3 baggies and a jar and it still reaked up a car. picked it early and more like strwberries. picture short bushy shiny maple leaf indica that was straight dead skunk on highway.

I would literally pay $10k plus to have the juice again. seriously get a second mortgage on my house.


----------



## DotCom (Jan 13, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> beautiful and uniform plants. I would say this line is worked, and maybe another pack or two and youll find the stink. sometimes the skunk terps dont come on til late. I would take them a week longer than you plan to, hit them with uvb light if you can for 7 days.
> 
> Ive grown a skunk strain in the early 90's that was called *the juice*. straight up RKS diesel fuel obnoxious. grew like platinum delights but more indica. puts all modern strains to shame. wrap it up in 3 baggies and a jar and it still reaked up a car. picked it early and more like strwberries. picture short bushy shiny maple leaf indica that was straight dead skunk on highway.
> 
> I would literally pay $10k plus to have the juice again. seriously get a second mortgage on my house.


 Thanks man I appreciate It! Yeah after reading that and doing more research I think I will run 2 of each this next run and let one go 70 and take the other when trichs tell me to. The uvb bulb is an interesting suggestion I'll try to incorporate some in.


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 20, 2019)

Has anyone heard from The Nature Farm lately? I want to make a purchase, but I sent him an email asking a couple of questions a few days ago, and I haven't received a response. I tried to contact him on Instagram but his account is private. I submitted a request to become a follower on Instagram a week ago, and nothing. Not too crazy about the idea of sending money if I can't get a response of any kind. Anyone? Thx!


----------



## mjw42 (Jan 20, 2019)

I'd say be patient. He'll get back to you. I've bought from him twice and got my gear promptly. Seems like he has people f**ing with him on IG so he has to choose wisely. Social media so dumb lol!! He's has a load of great looking cuts. Wish I could do that for a living.


----------



## mjw42 (Jan 20, 2019)

DotCom said:


> Thanks man I appreciate It! Yeah after reading that and doing more research I think I will run 2 of each this next run and let one go 70 and take the other when trichs tell me to. The uvb bulb is an interesting suggestion I'll try to incorporate some in.


I've been using (2) 2ft Solacure Flowerpower bulbs in my 4x4...UVAB. Run'em at 'high noon' during flower. Start with 30min and move it up to 3hrs per 12hr after a few weeks. Huge difference in all respects.


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 20, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> I'd say be patient. He'll get back to you. I've bought from him twice and got my gear promptly. Seems like he has people f**ing with him on IG so he has to choose wisely. Social media so dumb lol!! He's has a load of great looking cuts. Wish I could do that for a living.


Yeah man, people can be so incredibly nasty in this cannabis world. Especially when it involves money. Competitors do some appalling things to each other.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Jan 20, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> I'd say be patient. He'll get back to you. I've bought from him twice and got my gear promptly. Seems like he has people f**ing with him on IG so he has to choose wisely. Social media so dumb lol!! He's has a load of great looking cuts. Wish I could do that for a living.


 how was his stealth shipping ?


----------



## mjw42 (Jan 21, 2019)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> how was his stealth shipping ?


Stealth within the US??


----------



## T macc (Jan 21, 2019)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> how was his stealth shipping ?


Mine came in a DVD box.

Will pop some coffin skunks in a couple months. Really hoping to find some skunk. But I'll settle for anything offensive. Want to find a male for my copper chem x Hindu Hashplant


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 21, 2019)

DotCom said:


> Here is an update on my initial run from TNF. we are on the last day of week 6!
> No skunk yet on either the grade A, skunk18 or corpse flower.
> Skunk18#1- is about to finish- i am going to chop her at 45 days. this is the earliest strain i have ever grown it has an earthy piney smell to it. good density. I am attaching a trich photo as well
> 
> ...


Nice write up @DotCom . Great intel. Looks like your plants are happy too. Would love to get some skunk options in the garden also. Got a few packs to try out. 

I'm planning to pop the Shoeshiner and the Stonemason around the same time I pop some Bodhi DLA5. Will post on this thread once I pop with some info. Might have to make some f2s of one of these to really find some skunks.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Jan 21, 2019)

Picked these up from the mailbox on the way to work this afternoon. That's pretty good, an actual 10pk of seeds that are from his for sale stock for freebies, not just some randos from the garbage pile. Be putting these in some pucks tonight.


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 21, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> Stealth within the US??


Yes, the first time I ordered not from a European seed bank, from Greenpoint seeds, specifically ordering from within the USA so I wouldn't have to worry about customs, and guess what? It got seized by law enforcement. So, stealth is definitely a factor from within the USA.


----------



## VillageAnt (Jan 21, 2019)

DotCom said:


> Here is an update on my initial run from TNF. we are on the last day of week 6!
> No skunk yet on either the grade A, skunk18 or corpse flower.
> Skunk18#1- is about to finish- i am going to chop her at 45 days. this is the earliest strain i have ever grown it has an earthy piney smell to it. good density. I am attaching a trich photo as well
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the detailed report. That is awesome, props to you. This is so very disappointing. I had high hopes for getting some skunk from the nature farm. I cannot believe that you did not find any skunk in any of those plants. I mean, isn't that the whole deal with the nature farm? It is supposed to be skunk. I am also getting ready to go on a hunt for skunk, specifically, to find something similar to what I used to get in the early 90s. I'm reading grow reports everywhere of Sensi seeds skunk #1 and super skunk, Dutch Passion, Flying Dutchmen, Nirvana, the Nature Farm, G13 Labs, and no one seems to be able to find the skunk. However, there is hope. The other day my friend brought over some super skunk, but he couldn't verify which seed bank the seeds came from. It was definitely skunky and definitely about halfway there to what I used to get in the early 90s. Also, about a year ago, another friend of mine grew shark shock from Mr. Nice seeds and it was also skunky and about halfway there. So, I'm going to order some shark shock and some super skunk from various breeders, and hope to find a skunky pheno.


----------



## DotCom (Jan 21, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed reporet. That is awesome, props to you. This is so very disappointing. I had high hopes for getting some skunk from the nature farm. I cannot believe that you did not find any skunk in any of those plants. I mean, isn't that the whole deal with the nature farm? It is supposed to be skunk. I am also getting ready to go on a hunt for skunk, specifically, to find something similar to what I used to get in the early 90s. I'm reading grow reports everywhere of Sensi seeds skunk number 1 and super skunk, Dutch Passion, Flying Dutchmn, Nirvana, the nature Farm, G13 labs, and no one seems to be able to find the skunk. However, there is hope. The other day my friend brought over some super skunk, but he couldn't verify which seed bank the seeds came from. It was definitely skunky and definitely about halfway there to what I used to get in the early 90s. Also, about a year ago, another friend of mine grew shark shock from Mr. Nice seeds and it was also skunky and about halfway there. So, I'm going to order some shark shock and some super skunk from various breeders, and hope to find a skunky pheno.





The Mantis said:


> Nice write up @DotCom . Great intel. Looks like your plants are happy too. Would love to get some skunk options in the garden also. Got a few packs to try out.
> 
> I'm planning to pop the Shoeshiner and the Stonemason around the same time I pop some Bodhi DLA5. Will post on this thread once I pop with some info. Might have to make some f2s of one of these to really find some skunks.


Thanks buddy! I really appreciate it! Lol you are popping the 2 that were on my list that I have yet to pull the trigger on. I hope that shoeshiner yeilds some good results and works well for you! I'm thinking the f2 route as well. I went ahead and emptied the rest of my skunk18 and corpse flower along with some shoreline bx. I plan on keeping males this time around and selecting my favorite to replenish seed stock and then dig deeper if I have to. I just put everything under the scope last night and it looks like my corpse flower and one of the grade As have 1 week left putting them at 8 weeks. The rest dont look like they will go too much longer. 2 of my shoreline damped off as well 3 of 4 of the 89ukcheese cross. The cheese were my fault I feel humidity in the box was way too high. Please keep us updated how your search goes. Worst comes to worse we can always share we are all hunting for the same girl. I have 8 skunk18 8 corpse flower 1 cheese and 6 shoreline for this next time. *crosses fingers*

@VillageAnt Hey bud! It does stink that out of these initial trials I haven't come across her, but don't let that discourage you, the more beans we get popping the closer we all get to narrowing it down. Someone eventually has to find her. If your buddy with the unnamed super skunk has cuts get em passed around or if I get some half way decent pollen I would be happy to donate to the cause. I think nature farm is good start just from the lineage of everything. The way Kevin Jodrey talks about it in "forgotten strains and time travel" on youtube our best bet is getting a hold of old seed stock from way back when. Just my 2 cents really though pop what ever you feel is best as long as your popping stuff your digging in the ditch with the rest of us


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jan 22, 2019)

VillageAnt said:


> Thank you so much for the detailed report. That is awesome, props to you. This is so very disappointing. I had high hopes for getting some skunk from the nature farm. I cannot believe that you did not find any skunk in any of those plants. I mean, isn't that the whole deal with the nature farm? It is supposed to be skunk. I am also getting ready to go on a hunt for skunk, specifically, to find something similar to what I used to get in the early 90s. I'm reading grow reports everywhere of Sensi seeds skunk #1 and super skunk, Dutch Passion, Flying Dutchmen, Nirvana, the Nature Farm, G13 Labs, and no one seems to be able to find the skunk. However, there is hope. The other day my friend brought over some super skunk, but he couldn't verify which seed bank the seeds came from. It was definitely skunky and definitely about halfway there to what I used to get in the early 90s. Also, about a year ago, another friend of mine grew shark shock from Mr. Nice seeds and it was also skunky and about halfway there. So, I'm going to order some shark shock and some super skunk from various breeders, and hope to find a skunky pheno.


I think cheese is the one to aim for?


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 30, 2019)

So no one has found skunk huh? Lmfao. I still stick to my original post. Skunk wasnt around when he says it was. Tnf is a fuckn sham.... no one is gonna find skunk in any of these packs. I find it hilarious that you all keep buying his shit. Maybe do some research on rks and show me anywhere someone posting skunk from 1969. Jesus christ. He gets shit on IG bc hes a fukn liar. Theres 100s of people that can tell you skunk was still atleast a decade out. Lmfao. I'm gonna print some labels put put em on some beans. 1944 skunk. People are so gullible this day in age.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 30, 2019)

And then you got @Spondylo Grow getting floral notes out of skunk packs. How much more info do you all need before you realize hes a God damn liar. And btw his 69 skunk ibl all plants should be very similar. Bc it's an ibl. Multiple phenos and not one single sign of skunk from packs labeled 1969 skunk IBL.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jan 30, 2019)

I will say this, his Instagram has changed dramatically. He has taken a much different approach and doesn’t show off as much plants as he used too.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Jan 30, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> So no one has found skunk huh? Lmfao. I still stick to my original post. Skunk wasnt around when he says it was. Tnf is a fuckn sham.... no one is gonna find skunk in any of these packs. I find it hilarious that you all keep buying his shit. Maybe do some research on rks and show me anywhere someone posting skunk from 1969. Jesus christ. He gets shit on IG bc hes a fukn liar. Theres 100s of people that can tell you skunk was still atleast a decade out. Lmfao. I'm gonna print some labels put put em on some beans. 1944 skunk. People are so gullible this day in age.


those pics dotcom posted looked like an IBL to me, and skunk not being out in the 60's? how old are you? a millenial?

there are still tons of strains and the real deal rks out there that have been held tightly for 50 years. and many of them IBL only because they didnt know how to fucking clone way back then so they made seeds out of the best parents.

dont for a second think the best stuff is released to the public. the best stuff is being hid by upoiur crazy uncle from 'Nam


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 30, 2019)

First rks I grew was in 1978 a 3 acer crop.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 30, 2019)

Verry slim chance that any one has it in ky, now for I think if it was still in ky,,I could find it.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 30, 2019)

probley croses of it out there still but not the pure rks I don't think.


----------



## althor (Jan 30, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> And then you got @Spondylo Grow getting floral notes out of skunk packs. How much more info do you all need before you realize hes a God damn liar. And btw his 69 skunk ibl all plants should be very similar. Bc it's an ibl. Multiple phenos and not one single sign of skunk from packs labeled 1969 skunk IBL.


 Yeah man, so funny. I saw this thread and thought to myself...

"yeah they are full of shit. If there was legit skunk in their crosses it would be known by now. There are so many smoke and grow reviews on this company now, there is no more hiding it. He used some bullshit like Skunk #1 and told everyone it was true skunk." 

Then I clicked on the thread and first post I saw was yours.


----------



## whytewidow (Jan 30, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> those pics dotcom posted looked like an IBL to me, and skunk not being out in the 60's? how old are you? a millenial?
> 
> there are still tons of strains and the real deal rks out there that have been held tightly for 50 years. and many of them IBL only because they didnt know how to fucking clone way back then so they made seeds out of the best parents.
> 
> dont for a second think the best stuff is released to the public. the best stuff is being hid by upoiur crazy uncle from 'Nam


No I'm not a fuckn millennial. And if you think skunk was around in the 60s then your as dumb ad the nature farm. It was not in the states in the 60s. 77 at the earliest. And that was if you were in a select circle. PERIOD. AND I DIDNT SAY RKS WASNT STILL AROUND. BUT YOURE NOT GONNA FIND THEM IN TNF PACKS.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 30, 2019)

This sounds like the Tourist restaurant buisiness, where the secret to sucess for serving overcooked seafood is to have a bullshit backstory.

Like "This is granny's secret apple pie that won a room of ribbons across the State, but she never parted with it until her dying breath"

or "We've used this secret batter (Sysco foods pancake mix) for 50 years that granny invented for our shrinp"

A local chef outed someone's famous relish, he mixed Kraft sweet relish and Heinz ketchup, identical. Called her out on the family's 50 years of bullshit, but the tourist still come in droves like lemmings.

It's always a bullshit story about a dead relative that can't be checked is the point of this, sound familiar?
Like the RKS pheno that just won't come out because he's not selling seeds, he's selling fables.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jan 30, 2019)

DCcan said:


> It's always a bullshit story about a dead relative that can't be checked is the point of this, sound familiar?
> Like the RKS pheno that just won't come out because he's not selling seeds, he's selling fables.


It is Master Thai with the story. It sounds familiar because it is a mashup of Timothy Leary and the Electric Kool Aid Acid Test.

Don't forget there are others working with the same genetics, most notably XXXXXX (** edited, not using the UF skunk). I haven't followed their thread to see what people are saying about their various skunk chucks.


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2019)

If people really wanted skunk,it would be around today in mass amounts..
But the shit stinks(reeks) to grow,no real control of her smell(can not ship the shit) & is not that much better than any other.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 30, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> It is Master Thai with the story. It sounds familiar because it is a mashup of Timothy Leary and the Electric Kool Aid Acid Test.


It is a good story he has, it flows. .
But with that many characters, there should be plenty of corroborating tales that expound on it, yet they must all be dead too.

How convenient, just like Copycat Genetix/ Big Dan's tried to blame his bullshit story on a dead guy, another weasel in the trade.

Coptcat Genetix deleted his "advertisement thread" here where you guys outed him and dog walked him, by the way. Just like Logic, the arch weasel. You should start another, so the fucker can't hide it again. That was cutting into his Dispensary sales model when his bullshit caught up to him. He was trying a new bullshit story here, blame the dead guy.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jan 30, 2019)

genuity said:


> If people really wanted skunk,it would be around today in mass amounts..


I think you're out of touch with the market. Dominion's skunk strains are all sold out, nobody would buy TNF chucks if they didn't say skunk. People are all over this board looking for skunk.

IMHO, skunk was not single strain and never really disappeared, you just can't smell it anymore. Hang out with some people that don't partake and they'll tell you your weed smells like skunk.

"‘Dead Skunk’ Stench From Marijuana Farms Outrages Californians"
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/19/us/california-marijuana-stink.html


----------



## genuity (Jan 30, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> I think you're out of touch with the market. Dominion's skunk strains are all sold out, nobody would buy TNF chucks if they didn't say skunk. People are all over this board looking for skunk.
> 
> IMHO, skunk was not single strain and never really disappeared, you just can't smell it anymore. Hang out with some people that don't partake and they'll tell you your weed smells like skunk.
> 
> ...


I have packs of his stuff,been ran Swayze... 
Still no real market for it..

Maybe the few connoisseur that's still around.(not plants that stink like skunk) but really smell like that shit,the ones that have the whole block LIT up (the whole neighborhood smells of a dead skunk).. that shit that sticks to you,after you drop the pack off & everybody in Wal-Mart (yup he said wally world) looking at you all nasty.(nor the normal look)

Reserva privada(RKS) back in 2010


----------



## DCcan (Jan 30, 2019)

genuity said:


> Still no real market for it..
> 
> Maybe the few connoisseur that's still around.(not plants that stink like skunk) but really smell like that shit,the ones that have the whole block LIT up (the whole neighborhood smells of a dead skunk).. that shit that sticks to you,after you drop the pack off & everybody in Wal-Mart (yup he said wally world) looking at you all nasty.(nor the normal look)


Yep, hard to transport. I had to pick it up double vac pac, no more drop offs.
Then smoke it outta soda can pipes you could toss out the car window afterwards. Regular pipe would get you busted or fired.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Jan 30, 2019)

genuity said:


> I have packs of his stuff,been ran Swayze...
> Still no real market for it..
> 
> Maybe the few connoisseur that's still around.(not plants that stink like skunk) but really smell like that shit,the ones that have the whole block LIT up (the whole neighborhood smells of a dead skunk).. that shit that sticks to you,after you drop the pack off & everybody in Wal-Mart (yup he said wally world) looking at you all nasty.(nor the normal look)
> ...


Ya.. As I was last reminiscing about skunk a couple weeks back I finally remembered the certain sense of relief once the last of the shit was gone. I would go as far as to guess the majority of "normal" smokers get tired of the novelty rather quick. Even very small amounts would stink up areas (cars/buses/work/lockers/houses).. and it was impossible to smoke/grow/transport "discreetly".


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 30, 2019)

The 10 feminized skunk #1 I bought in 2001 as my first purchase of seed from Kind seed's ad in High times were all uniform and all of them stunk to high heaven, all of them. 

So if you have to run multiple packs to find a skunk pheno then no one should be calling that strain skunk, imo. 

I think genuity is right about no one really wanting skunk to grow or sell. I mean sure everyone on IG is looking for that "straight skunk yo" but that is because they never grew that shit before. 

The skunk was weak too, at least all the one I flowered out but it grew no matter what you did to it. You could water that shit with gasoline and it would still thrive.

But once I received that 10 pk of blueberry from dutch passion the next year, that skunk was gone, lol. The blueberry blew it away in every aspect except rate and ease of growth. BB was a finicky bitch.


----------



## raggyb (Jan 30, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The 10 feminized skunk #1 I bought in 2001 as my first purchase of seed from Kind seed's ad in High times were all uniform and all of them stunk to high heaven, all of them.
> 
> So if you have to run multiple packs to find a skunk pheno then no one should be calling that strain skunk, imo.
> 
> ...


That's funny because the skunk I had was a great high. I don't remember it that well it was so long ago but I still get that smile on my face when I smell an actual skunk and I don't even know why. So there had to be something about it. But shit yeah, blueberry I've had more recently and it's excellent.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 30, 2019)

raggyb said:


> That's funny because the skunk I had was a great high. I don't remember it that well it was so long ago but I still get that smile on my face when I smell an actual skunk and I don't even know why. So there had to be something about it. But shit yeah, blueberry I've had more recently and it's excellent.


The skunk was awesome and we thought it was super stoney, that was before I grew the blueberry, which was from DJ's original stock.

I've since had skunk that was way stronger than my old plants. I think the skunk that I bought from dutch passion back then was just from a milder pheno because I've heard of a lot of real strong skunk like sweet island skunk or peak's seeds bc's skunk.


----------



## raggyb (Jan 30, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> The skunk was awesome and we thought it was super stoney, that was before I grew the blueberry, which was from DJ's original stock.
> 
> I've since had skunk that was way stronger than my old plants. I think the skunk that I bought from dutch passion back then was just from a milder pheno because I've heard of a lot of real strong skunk like sweet island skunk or peak's seeds bc's skunk.


Cool. I'm sure I didn't have original DJ BB, but it was still really nice and strong too. I never got the giggles but the skunk gave me giggles like wtf.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 30, 2019)

the rks that we grew in 1978 would put the lights out on 6 people from just one joint.Not much pot in todays world is as good of weed as we grew the rks..IF ANY ONE HAD THE REAL RKS TODAY it would take a FOOL not to turn the seeds loos for if a man had the real shit you would become rich over knight.YOU can not hide the smell that's why we stoped growing that shit.the last rks we grew we halled it in half gallon jares like moon shine.


----------



## Observe & Report (Jan 30, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> Don't forget there are others working with the same genetics, most notably Dominion. I haven't followed their thread to see what people are saying about their various skunk chucks.


Looks like I was confused and wrong about Dominion, their "skunk" crosses don't appear to have the so called Uncle Fester skunk in them. Sorry about that.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 31, 2019)

Just started soaking some Stonemason seeds. Will post some pics as they progress.


----------



## mjw42 (Feb 8, 2019)

TNF has some new Paki Heirloom crosses listed. I grabbed some Red Lebanese HP/Paki and Durban/Paki. Dudes IG stuff is looking really nice.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Feb 11, 2019)

Gonna have to pop these sk18xsk1, f2 em and grow 10,000 f2’s. I’m sure to find it in there somewhere.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Feb 11, 2019)

Just threw down on some redeye as well as dominion’s munson. I’ve got a plan on how to run all the neighbors out


----------



## blowincherrypie (Feb 20, 2019)

Damn.. nobody has even touched this thread for almost 10 days?? You would think someone would find something smelling like a summer country road by now? Anybody have any updates?


----------



## Dawgfunk (Feb 20, 2019)

Just got my red eye and howard’s red...came w a telescope skunk freebie gonna be smellin this stuff all the way in space!!


----------



## reynescabruner (Feb 20, 2019)

Update us with your seeds please! Thanks!


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 7, 2019)

The red eye and hr are viable! Popped half and all popped up out the dirt


----------



## whytewidow (Mar 10, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Damn.. nobody has even touched this thread for almost 10 days?? You would think someone would find something smelling like a summer country road by now? Anybody have any updates?


Hard to find skunk in beans that contain no skunk. Why people are still buying this guys stuff is beyond me. Prob same reason people still buy GPS beans. Bc they dont know any better.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 10, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Hard to find skunk in beans that contain no skunk. Why people are still buying this guys stuff is beyond me. Prob same reason people still buy GPS beans. Bc they dont know any better.


Ya.. I was bein sarcastic and shit. By all means it looks like dude has some quality genetics.. could have probably done things a little differently (perhaps not over hyped the skunk.. sell the genetics for what they are, but all it would have taken is running 100+ of the beans and seeing at what rate the rks is being passed down. If less than 5% of the tested seeds are real skunk... dont hype! lol perhaps take it back to the lab until those tested are showing the rks at a higher rate?? I dont actually know the science behind all of this and havent taken the time to look into it so my apologies if that's not how this shit works ) and been around for a while. 

The way i i see it his big problem is the majority of his strains are being hyped as being roadkill/offensive, and now that the actual grow reports arent backing that up those claims I imagine his whole brand is going to take a hit (rightfuly so if _nobody_ is pulling any side-of-the-road skunk smells)..

I hope everybody who's growing these beans out gets some great smoke out of their packs and it would be cool for a couple of you to get the rks!... unfortunately, at the current rate Im not sure anyone should hold their breath waiting for it.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 10, 2019)

fyi, no recent reports of RKS in Thai's or Festers old beans, but still have unique terp profiles. Fuck the RKS, I'll take vomit, halitosis, day old pussy all them chem flavrs and profiles. Just like most things, someone find that RKS and it won't be potent, lmfao. Far as Nature Farm, all I hear is good things, other than, no RKS, lol. Good luck. Was gifted some major league crosses with Festers f2 male used. I have high hopes for those, don't need the RKS. jmho


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 10, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> fyi, no recent reports of RKS in Thai's or Festers old beans, but still have unique terp profiles. Fuck the RKS, I'll take vomit, halitosis, day old pussy all them chem flavrs and profiles. Just like most things, someone find that RKS and it won't be potent, lmfao. Far as Nature Farm, all I hear is good things, other than, no RKS, lol. Good luck. Was gifted some major league crosses with Festers f2 male used. I have high hopes for those, don't need the RKS. jmho


I think a lot of people probably bought the beans on the hook that they were going to be able to find a skunk if they ran a few packs.. I imagine most people would be happy with some real offensive shit.. are there reports of those? What all are you hearing about Nature Farm currently? I got blocked out of IG so I havent been on there and shits been straight crickets in this joint..


----------



## mjw42 (Mar 10, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> fyi, no recent reports of RKS in Thai's or Festers old beans, but still have unique terp profiles. Fuck the RKS, I'll take vomit, halitosis, day old pussy all them chem flavrs and profiles. Just like most things, someone find that RKS and it won't be potent, lmfao. Far as Nature Farm, all I hear is good things, other than, no RKS, lol. Good luck. Was gifted some major league crosses with Festers f2 male used. I have high hopes for those, don't need the RKS. jmho


I'm with ya man. TNF seems to run a tight program w/regards to a wide variety of excellent genetics, organic farming, etc. I got some of his Laos/Skunk going right now with dinner plate shade leaves. Really healthy. Chompin' at the bit to run Red Lebanese/Paki next. He's got a 30% sale going right now and you always get a full pack freebie of something good.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 10, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> fyi, no recent reports of RKS in Thai's or Festers old beans, but still have unique terp profiles. Fuck the RKS, I'll take vomit, halitosis, day old pussy all them chem flavrs and profiles. Just like most things, someone find that RKS and it won't be potent, lmfao. Far as Nature Farm, all I hear is good things, other than, no RKS, lol. Good luck. Was gifted some major league crosses with Festers f2 male used. I have high hopes for those, don't need the RKS. jmho


I've also heard from a reliable source, that his gear rocks!
I decided to buy his 95 Black Domina X Skunk #18 and 95 Silver Haze X Skunk #18, because they sound like something worth trying and his prices are fair.


----------



## mjw42 (Mar 10, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> I think a lot of people probably bought the beans on the hook that they were going to be able to find a skunk if they ran a few packs.. I imagine most people would be happy with some real offensive shit.. are there reports of those? What all are you hearing about Nature Farm currently? I got blocked out of IG so I havent been on there and shits been straight crickets in this joint..


Starting to see reposts of peeps grows of his stuff on his IG page. No mention of RKS per se but plenty mentions of other nasty smells, great tastes and amazing looking plants.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 10, 2019)

I’m searchin for that 5%!!! I can taste it now, matter fact, just had a dream about it. Skunks all over me, rks necklace and some real nice skunk moccasins. Boutta be skunked up in this beeeotchhh


----------



## Nug Farmer (Mar 10, 2019)

Corpse flower has skunk smell. I have three males in veg. A skunk, a decaying flesh, and one that smells like Halls menthol cough drops.

Also, Swami Organic Seed has a few skunks. I have two males in veg of the BO x 85rks/uruapan that both have skunk. The more mexi leaner also has a sweet woody smell that comes out stronger than the skunk.

CSI Humboldt's The Good Shit is very skunky.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 10, 2019)

I found notes in it in both the rks phenos from swami last yr, one more thai and the other chunker denser, jammy smell w cheese in it, notes kinda danced around rks. i can smell the relation to the boh in the denser one. and they def started to skunk up a bit more after the cure. I think this nature farm’s gonne be a dif skunk smell than rks from what he mentioned, tho the sk1 he’s working with is afghan skunk dom so it may well be right there in those lines. I’m stoked to see what people can find when these lines get worked more. Solid genetix, all seedlings looking healthy and uniform, all prayin.


----------



## RichRoots (Mar 10, 2019)

I’ve had the opportunity to smoke real skunk back in the day. Currently running Skunk 18 “Skunkbud”, corpse flower, nl5 x sk18 v1 & Dominoin skunk 38 days into flip... I know what animal I’m smelling for & it’s not there in any of them. 

In veg TNF stuff smelled very interesting lemon/minty/a tiny bit pungent “skunky” plant smell from stem rub. Smelling them every day since the flip they became more and more “sweet” almost blue dream kushy, butterscotch? smell. They’re going to be huge yielders with tasty smoke just I doubt it will be skunky. Dominion Skunk smells like a chemdog/sweet OG. Hard smells to describe. I hope something magic happens when it’s cured lol. 

I’m not knocking these guys or trying to say anything negative about them. Amazing customer service and deseret international shipping. I have some of their other gear that’s not skunk that I’m stoked to pop real soon!


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Mar 11, 2019)

whytewidow said:


> Hard to find skunk in beans that contain no skunk. Why people are still buying this guys stuff is beyond me. Prob same reason people still buy GPS beans. Bc they dont know any better.


Whats wrong with gps beans?


----------



## T macc (Mar 11, 2019)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Whats wrong with gps beans?


Nada damn thing. It's fire to me. I wanna know about that comment too


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm growing a few skunk strains atm too:
- stonemason (tnf)
- super skunk (g13 labs)
- DLA5 (bodhi)
- Blue Orca x Urupan/rks (swami)

All are about 5 weeks old in veg now. Only ones that have an acrid smell are the dlas! Most smell like a stinky old meat package that has been sitting in the trash a few days. You know that maxi pad looking thing they stick under a pound of ground beef in that styrofoam package? It smells like that after a few days of sitting out. Kind of a nasty rotting meat smell. Stonemason's have a maybe a slight rubber smell. Same with super skunk. Not much smells from rubs yet on the BOxRKS.


----------



## althor (Mar 11, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Ya.. I was bein sarcastic and shit. By all means it looks like dude has some quality genetics.. could have probably done things a little differently (perhaps not over hyped the skunk.. sell the genetics for what they are, but all it would have taken is running 100+ of the beans and seeing at what rate the rks is being passed down. If less than 5% of the tested seeds are real skunk... dont hype! lol perhaps take it back to the lab until those tested are showing the rks at a higher rate?? I dont actually know the science behind all of this and havent taken the time to look into it so my apologies if that's not how this shit works ) and been around for a while.
> 
> The way i i see it his big problem is the majority of his strains are being hyped as being roadkill/offensive, and now that the actual grow reports arent backing that up those claims I imagine his whole brand is going to take a hit (rightfuly so if _nobody_ is pulling any side-of-the-road skunk smells)..
> 
> I hope everybody who's growing these beans out gets some great smoke out of their packs and it would be cool for a couple of you to get the rks!... unfortunately, at the current rate Im not sure anyone should hold their breath waiting for it.



If he hadn't straight up lied, no one would know who he was to try his genetics.

Took being a low-life piece of shit Swerve type liar to get his name out there.

But atleast he is getting paid and all that matters in life is how much money you can stack, so great job there scammer.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 11, 2019)

make your own seeds, find your own RKS, lmfao


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 11, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> I'm growing a few skunk strains atm too:
> - stonemason (tnf)
> - super skunk (g13 labs)
> - DLA5 (bodhi)
> ...


have a bunch of these, good to know, thank you. Think I'll try some dla5 cross next.


----------



## althor (Mar 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> make your own seeds, find your own RKS, lmfao


 Why do that when you can just lie about it and idiots line up to give you money.... lmfao


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 11, 2019)

althor said:


> Why do that when you can just lie about it and idiots line up to give you money.... lmfao


everyday on IG, everyday, lmfao


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 11, 2019)

All I know is that TNF never said the Uncle Fester stuff was all RKS. In fact he was hunting for it himself. It even says what he found in his selections and non of which were RKS so I am really not understanding how folks come to the conclusion that he was marketing pure RKS cause it never happened that I saw. Whether there is skunk to be found I don't know but the dude has some bad ass organic practices.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 11, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> All I know is that TNF never said the Uncle Fester stuff was all RKS. In fact he was hunting for it himself. It even says what he found in his selections and non of which were RKS so I am really not understanding how folks come to the conclusion that he was marketing pure RKS cause it never happened that I saw. Whether there is skunk to be found I don't know but the dude has some bad ass organic practices.


why I don't understand why nobody is growin out murica's freebies from DCSE or GLG, can't remember, the dog farts loompas headband x fester f2 or the skunks ass which is aj sour d x fester f2. Freebies. Even Festers Glue would be good and you could at least check out how the old school real skunk comes in crosses. How you not get a stinker out of those crosses, beyond me


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> everyday on IG, everyday, lmfao


Someone on IG is calling himself Shoreline Seed Company and people are thinking it's Shoreline Genetics. Another guy is pushing his "Texas Shoreline " and it doesn't look anything like the real one. So much fake shit.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 11, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Someone on IG is calling himself Shoreline Seed Company and people are thinking it's Shoreline Genetics. Another guy is pushing his "Texas Shoreline " and it doesn't look anything like the real one. So much fake shit.


why I'd rather take my chances at strainly, lol, than on there. I also see that guy in OR, pushin the notshorelineog hashtag every chance he gets. I feel for you guys with the super isolated and unique strains


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> why I'd rather take my chances at strainly, lol, than on there. I also see that guy in OR, pushin the notshorelineog hashtag every chance he gets. I feel for you guys with the super isolated and unique strains


His doesn't even look like a cross. Good thing he's not pushing that in Houston.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 11, 2019)

It's all bullshit!!!!
Uncle Fester, Texas Shoreline, Dominion Skunk!!!!!

I don't care if all these guys have other good genetics!!!!
You rode the coattails of RKS to start ypur seed companies!!!
That's false advertising!!


----------



## kona gold (Mar 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> why I don't understand why nobody is growin out murica's freebies from DCSE or GLG, can't remember, the dog farts loompas headband x fester f2 or the skunks ass which is aj sour d x fester f2. Freebies. Even Festers Glue would be good and you could at least check out how the old school real skunk comes in crosses. How you not get a stinker out of those crosses, beyond me


Who the fuck is uncle Fester anyway!?!
So made up crap to claim RKS genetics!!!


----------



## kona gold (Mar 11, 2019)

Nature Farm you suck!!!
Just like all your phoney claims on your genetics!!!
Probably all the descriptions are just made up!


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 11, 2019)

kona gold said:


> It's all bullshit!!!!
> Uncle Fester, Texas Shoreline, Dominion Skunk!!!!!
> 
> I don't care if all these guys have other good genetics!!!!
> ...


Have you flowered my shoreline? I've had multiple people in the thread describing it as roadkill and the rest describe it as 90's skunk. Doniawon found a rks male in the bx. Olive green drab found it. Both were found in less than 1 pack.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 11, 2019)

Duke diamond was at the indo expo with samples. The pole cat smelled like a 90's skunk and the others smelled like a Chem and similar to Top Dawg gear.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 11, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Have you flowered my shoreline? I've had multiple people in the thread describing it as roadkill and the rest describe it as 90's skunk. Doniawon found a rks male in the bx. Olive green drab found it. Both were found in less than 1 pack.


@shorelineOG , yes I have been following all threads claiming to have RKS.
From what I have read, is that they found some skunky phenos, but not pure RKS.
And as for a male, what makes it RKS? A stem rub, a double serrated leaf.....???
Olive has skunky mixed with garlic and other terpenes.
I don't call that RKS!
Chem can be extremely skunky but is not pure RKS. Is that understandable?

Now not to seem negative to you.
I have read some really good things in that thread about your Candyland(I believe), and your sour diesel.
I just feel that if you came out on that and not Shoreline RKS(until stabilized?), that would have been a better starting place.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 11, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Duke diamond was at the indo expo with samples. The pole cat smelled like a 90's skunk and the others smelled like a Chem and similar to Top Dawg gear.


That's not RKS. If I want Chem, I'll go to Top Dawg.
Did you sample the Pole Cat( which is the actual name of a true RKS from Canada by the way)? Or just smell it?


----------



## kona gold (Mar 11, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> Have you flowered my shoreline? I've had multiple people in the thread describing it as roadkill and the rest describe it as 90's skunk. Doniawon found a rks male in the bx. Olive green drab found it. Both were found in less than 1 pack.


FYI. I am going to pick up some of your genetics. I like those Candy reviews and picks!
I could use a good candy fruity strain.


----------



## shorelineOG (Mar 11, 2019)

kona gold said:


> That's not RKS. If I want Chem, I'll go to Top Dawg.
> Did you sample the Pole Cat( which is the actual name of a true RKS from Canada by the way)? Or just smell it?


I only smelled it but it was my favorite. I think I heard him say he's going to start hunting through some afghanis too.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 11, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Who the fuck is uncle Fester anyway!?!
> So made up crap to claim RKS genetics!!!


do some research, although I think you are bullshittin. LIke not knowing who made GMO famous, lol, c'mon maaaaaaaan, lol, you havin some fun with me


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 11, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> I only smelled it but it was my favorite. I think I heard him say he's going to start hunting through some afghanis too.


that's why that DLA5 from Bodhi is gettin some dandy looks lately. Especially since Bodhi's podcast. Loud, acrid almost like a cousin to the skunk.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 11, 2019)

shorelineOG said:


> I only smelled it but it was my favorite. I think I heard him say he's going to start hunting through some afghanis too.


Also.
From what I am reading, you are at least producing pretty consistent dank skunkier strains than most.
So am hoping for the best from you.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> do some research, although I think you are bullshittin. LIke not knowing who made GMO famous, lol, c'mon maaaaaaaan, lol, you havin some fun with me


I have read all the Fester crap. But that just sounds like some biker fable.
Sorry I did know about Mamiko cookies.
History.
GMO isn't something that interested me.
I like Forum.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 11, 2019)

Skunk18 aka Uncle Fester's F2 he was a skunk musk/ polyester leaner. Instantly reminded me of the Elvis clone from years back.
that's the descriptor of Murica's Skunk 18 crosses for the male. Nope, no RKS. Still sounds good to me though, especially coupled with Deathstar, AJ Sour D, Headband, etc. JMHO


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 11, 2019)

kona gold said:


> It's all bullshit!!!!
> Uncle Fester, Texas Shoreline, Dominion Skunk!!!!!
> 
> I don't care if all these guys have other good genetics!!!!
> ...


Just like everyone rode the coattails of OG. And NL. And Skunk. Why always the haters? U grow nf? How bout the orig rk?, nf claims skunkbud op so still gotta do your work to find a rks pheno...Grab some packs. Find the skunk and fucking rock that shit like some temptations record and chillll.


----------



## kona gold (Mar 11, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> Just like everyone rode the coattails of OG. And NL. And Skunk. Why always the haters? U grow nf? How bout the orig rk?, nf claims skunkbud op so still gotta do your work to find a rks pheno...Grab some packs. Find the skunk and fucking rock that shit like some temptations record and chillll.


I gave their Nl#5 x skunk 18 a run.
Now both "original" strains are pungent(nl#5) and skunky(skunk 1.
All were sweet and spicy.
No dankness at all.
More like commercial crap nl that used to be around in the 90's. And Amsterdam leaning skunk.
But I am not about to buy a bunch of seeds to hunt through, because there was nothing skunky in these!
Why make someone rich, while wasting months of time and electric for crap?


----------



## kona gold (Mar 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Skunk18 aka Uncle Fester's F2 he was a skunk musk/ polyester leaner. Instantly reminded me of the Elvis clone from years back.
> that's the descriptor of Murica's Skunk 18 crosses for the male. Nope, no RKS. Still sounds good to me though, especially coupled with Deathstar, AJ Sour D, Headband, etc. JMHO


Wow.
Elvis forgot about that one.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Wow.
> Elvis forgot about that one.


We use to get Elvis here in Alaska about 10 years ago. Legendary weed around here now.


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> All I know is that TNF never said the Uncle Fester stuff was all RKS. In fact he was hunting for it himself. It even says what he found in his selections and non of which were RKS so I am really not understanding how folks come to the conclusion that he was marketing pure RKS cause it never happened that I saw. Whether there is skunk to be found I don't know but the dude has some bad ass organic practices.


I agree, I've yet to find anywhere his description of his Skunk #18 as being RKS. 
The guy has cuts like the 95 Black Domina that Coastal Seeds used. This lends credibility in my opinion, that the man is not the Charlatan RKS RIP off he's been labeled. Seems like peoples desire for the RKS is clouding their judgement.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 11, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I agree, I've yet to find anywhere his description of his Skunk #18 as being RKS.
> The guy has cuts like the 95 Black Domina that Coastal Seeds used. This lends credibility in my opinion, that the man is not the Charlatan RKS RIP off he's been labeled. Seems like peoples desire for the RKS is clouding their judgement.


Real questions not trying to be slick but what then is setting this apart from the other skunks that have been available?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Real questions not trying to be slick but what then is setting this apart from the other skunks that have been available?


I would call it an heirloom Skunk. He's even got his own Phylosphere to hang with his Skunk #18 in, no Skunk #1 or other Skunks to hang with in there.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 11, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I would call it an heirloom Skunk. He's even got his own Phylosphere to hang with his Skunk #18 in, no Skunk #1 or other Skunks to hang with in there.


right, but what does that even mean? Are we saying that makes these beans more desirable... and csi's tk (og.. headband.. whatever?) beans less so? Real questions

Seems like this phylos shits been adding more questions than answers lately lol


----------



## growslut (Mar 11, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I would call it an heirloom Skunk. He's even got his own Phylosphere to hang with his Skunk #18 in, no Skunk #1 or other Skunks to hang with in there.


That's what got me interested in the seeds. Not quite sure exactly what it means, but since the phylo test was so unique and apparently the sk18 stands nearly alone compared to other strains, so I took it to mean that the strain is unique and not like other poly-hybrid stuff out there. Figured it was worth a shot.

I've got a couple Telescope Skunks and Black Lights about to finish. The Telescope are smelling fruity. Can't reach the Black Lights to smell.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 11, 2019)

growslut said:


> That's what got me interested in the seeds. Not quite sure exactly what it means, but since the phylo test was so unique and apparently the sk18 stands nearly alone compared to other strains, so I took it to mean that the strain is unique and not like other poly-hybrid stuff out there. Figured it was worth a shot.
> 
> I've got a couple Telescope Skunks and Black Lights about to finish. The Telescope are smelling fruity. Can't reach the Black Lights to smell.


Just thought I'd throw this out there.. I was chatting with a buddy a couple months ago about how the fester phylo was unique and he told me it's actually not all that uncommon and showed me a few other examples of cuts without close genetic relatives


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 11, 2019)

growslut said:


> That's what got me interested in the seeds. Not quite sure exactly what it means, but since the phylo test was so unique and apparently the sk18 stands nearly alone compared to other strains, so I took it to mean that the strain is unique and not like other poly-hybrid stuff out there. Figured it was worth a shot.


Phylos says TNF's SK#18 is a common genotype, sharing alleles with many strains in their small database. I don't think it is noteworthy that Phylos doesn't show any close relatives of SK#18 in their database, they rely on people to send in cuts and few people have.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 11, 2019)

growslut said:


> I've got a couple Telescope Skunks and Black Lights about to finish. The Telescope are smelling fruity. Can't reach the Black Lights to smell.


Excited to see that telescope!! Take any good pics of her??


----------



## growslut (Mar 11, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> Excited to see that telescope!! Take any good pics of her??


I'll try to get some. Both have large frosty nugs. One was a little touchy about feeding, probably because TNF runs organic but I'm introducing them to synthetic chemicals. I'd like to go fully organic. Possibly in the near future.

I'm always impressed by TNF's organic methods he boasts about on IG, but I do wonder why he got spider mites if his beneficial insects were strong?


----------



## DankTankerous (Mar 11, 2019)

kona gold said:


> I have read all the Fester crap. But that just sounds like some biker fable.
> Sorry I did know about Mamiko cookies.
> History.
> GMO isn't something that interested me.
> I like Forum.


I couldn’t agree more, as someone who saw a therapist for quite sometime, becoming a Hell’s Angel is not only contrary, it’s against an oath they take. It’s just stupid. I’m sure there is an Uncle Fester but to say he was a psychologist, then went to Hell’s Angels is just BS


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 11, 2019)

prolly any rks is a fable now too, seems like. Ever been to the twin cities and hollar Outlaw, or go to Milwaukee and hollar Angels? lol People wouldn't have though Leary was dropping acid back in the day either. Is Master Thai an old wives tale or true, seems to have his own site? He also has his strains trademarked, hmmmm, isn't that what ole Josey tried to do, cept MT's are his own names, looks like. His site gives a pretty good story, as does TNF. jmho


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> prolly any rks is a fable now too, seems like. Ever been to the twin cities and hollar Outlaw, or go to Milwaukee and hollar Angels? lol People wouldn't have though Leary was dropping acid back in the day either. Is Master Thai an old wives tale or true, seems to have his own site? He also has his strains trademarked, hmmmm, isn't that what ole Josey tried to do, cept MT's are his own names, looks like. His site gives a pretty good story, as does TNF. jmho


Is this Uncle Fester the same guy that penned these classics?
 
Probably not, I don't see any books on growing weed or breeding techniques.


----------



## growslut (Mar 11, 2019)

Cut a tester nug off of each plant. Both Telegraph Skunks and 1 Black Lights have all been stable--which is a big deal in my garden. 

I've also grown a few TNF seeds that didn't make it through flower. 2 Grass Valley (2 males-1 was a runt), and 2 Weasel/Rocket Scientist (1 male, 1 herm). 

These tester nugs are literally the bottom nugs on the plants, and still pretty frosty



 
^Black Lights--smells a little like candy with some OG backend. The girlfriend said it smells like Passion Fruit, and when I asked "no skunk?" she said maybe some skunk hidden in there 

 
^Telegraph Skunk is loud and completely fruity. No skunk


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 11, 2019)

not the same as the tv show either. lol
Did they write breeding books in the 60's?


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> not the same as the tv show either. lol
> Did they write breeding books in the 60's?


I don't think the grow books started until the 70s
Mel Frank and Mountain Girl were the first weed authors I had heard of.


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 11, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Is this Uncle Fester the same guy that penned these classics?
> View attachment 4298585
> Probably not, I don't see any books on growing weed or breeding techniques.


My understanding, while limited, is this Uncle Fester is different than the feller biking around with his homies


----------



## Bakersfield (Mar 11, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> My understanding, while limited, is this Uncle Fester is different than the feller biking around with his homies


It's good to know there's more than one fat, bald headed weirdo that could own that name.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 11, 2019)

@growslut, looks beautiful! OhhGeeee


----------



## johny22 (Mar 13, 2019)

Anyone tried the red eyed skunk yet?


----------



## johny22 (Mar 18, 2019)

H


Tangerine_ said:


> I have four going in solo cups now still in my seedling tent and in desperate need of transplanting.
> 
> I started waaay to many seeds at once this round and I'm doing my best to slow some of the growth so I can stagger them into the veg and bloom room.
> 
> ...


How are your red eyed skunks doing? Any skunk smells?


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 18, 2019)

red eyes are rockin it over around these parts! A couple of the babies’ roots smell like skunk. I’ll take it as a good sign! Could be the sour d next to her but I’m gonna believe it was the roots


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 19, 2019)

johny22 said:


> H
> 
> How are your red eyed skunks doing? Any skunk smells?


4 seeds, all males 
Vegging plants arent the best indicators but 2 had a decent "skunkiness" on the stem rub but nothing "unique" or anything that I felt stood out enough for me to collect pollen. Lots of cultivars have that same skunky reek in veg. Sorry. Wish I could offer a more complete review.

I'm starting another round of seedling soon and I might do a few more Red Eyes mixed with some others.


DankTankerous said:


> I couldn’t agree more, as someone who saw a therapist for quite sometime, becoming a Hell’s Angel is not only contrary, it’s against an oath they take. It’s just stupid. I’m sure there is an Uncle Fester but to say he was a psychologist, then went to Hell’s Angels is just BS


Wait, what? Against their oath? 81 has countless patched professionals.
The whole UF story has taken on a life of its own, I'll agree with that, but to say there are no FPMs with professional degrees is absolutely untrue.



And FTR, with true Skunk, I'm leaning toward environment and/or lost completely. I still hold out some hope that its found, shared, and preserved


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 19, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> prolly any rks is a fable now too, seems like. *Ever been to the twin cities and hollar Outlaw, or go to Milwaukee and hollar Angels?* lol People wouldn't have though Leary was dropping acid back in the day either. Is Master Thai an old wives tale or true, seems to have his own site? He also has his strains trademarked, hmmmm, isn't that what ole Josey tried to do, cept MT's are his own names, looks like. His site gives a pretty good story, as does TNF. jmho


Anyone stupid enough to do that deserves what befalls them.


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 19, 2019)

Yeah MT gets pissy about people crossing with his stuff. There was a guy named professorman and he crossed vortex to MT's tahoe gold. Pretty much caused professorman to go away. Sucks too because it was a gorgeous plant. Kinda wish everyone was open with sharing the plant. There is plenty of room to make a buck and still share.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 19, 2019)

Tangerine_ said:


> Anyone stupid enough to do that deserves what befalls them.


I heard so many bullshit biker stories living in WI, I mean, really, that's why nobody believes the Fester story. lmfao. And all the weekend wannabees, lol, lil no name clubs everywhere, weekend clubs, I should say. Mid life crisis clubs. But they all were killers in the 70's lmfao. Only the people in the region still try to repeat those stories. I seen more REAL bikers in Oregon than in WI or round MN. jme



HamNEggs said:


> Yeah MT gets pissy about people crossing with his stuff. There was a guy named professorman and he crossed vortex to MT's tahoe gold. Pretty much caused professorman to go away. Sucks too because it was a gorgeous plant. Kinda wish everyone was open with sharing the plant. There is plenty of room to make a buck and still share.


If you go to his site, looks like he's trademarked those names, maybe that was a legal prob that dude could't pay for using the name? Josey tried that trademark shit and couldn't get it done, now look at him whine per all the gg's out there, lol. MT looks like got it done.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 19, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I heard so many bullshit biker stories living in WI, I mean, really, that's why nobody believes the Fester story. lmfao. And all the weekend wannabees, lol, lil no name clubs everywhere, weekend clubs, I should say. Mid life crisis clubs. But they all were killers in the 70's lmfao. Only the people in the region still try to repeat those stories. I seen more REAL bikers in Oregon than in WI or round MN. jme


Like I said, anyone stupid enough to mouth off and incite either of those clubs about territory deserves what befalls them.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 19, 2019)

Like I said, legends in their own minds, lol. Bout like the Goose and some others. It ain't the 70's. Taco dead. Bandido lost their patch. Cmon, now, folks like to ride Harleys' but the days of the big bad bikers is gone, from what I seen in Milwaukee and the Twin Cities, but boy, Eau Claire and some others smaller towns got them weekend boys, lol


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 19, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> Like I said, legends in their own minds, lol. Bout like the Goose and some others. It ain't the 70's. Taco dead. Bandido lost their patch. Cmon, now, folks like to ride Harleys' but the days of the big bad bikers is gone, from what I seen in Milwaukee and the Twin Cities, but boy, Eau Claire and some others smaller towns got them weekend boys, lol


How do you figure? They have a global infrastructure and a deeper reach today than they did in the 70s. Its more than apparent they run a tighter ship today than in 40yrs ago so you'd really have to be a FPM or family to be privy to how they work or think.
Not trying to argue. I just don't put fair weather riders, riders with no cuts, or the idiots for [:insert cause here:] in the same category.
I guess we know different "bikers", lol. I actually didn't even know you were a rider until now.​
Its difficult for me to believe anyone would be naïve enough to taunt these guys particularly about an issue they take very seriously.
But I guess if one was lookin for trouble that'd be a good way to go about it. *shrugs*


.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 19, 2019)

was a hypothetical, lol. I prolly try to believe the MT/Fester story as its a good one. I know some that claim they can make a phone call and bring all hell down, yet..........they never do it. lol, but it was just a point being made how some will believe some biker stories, and some won't. I just wasn't that impressed with them, much more of a presence out west, seems like. But I prolly believe MT's story as I believe he's got a strain named after Fester. That's all. Im like you. If there was any RKS out there, gents with big bucks would have acquired and it would have slipped out like every other age old legend name. jmho jme

Personally, Im excited to go thru Rosin's DLA5 crosses especially after hearing the Bodhi podcast that those remind him of Skunk, just a diff kinda flavor.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 19, 2019)

My buddy's dad was hells angel in northern Il/ WI border area and some of them stories are true.

The feds did a good job of busting up their chapter, they all paid out the ass to stay out of prison, or did a little ratting.

Guns, semi trailers with an extra couple thousand pounds, coke and meth. Not my crowd at all, too violent.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 19, 2019)

I know the guy that helped the pawn shop owner who specialized in guns and they both got caught with a kilo or so of coke after the pawn shop owner shot a dude. Somewhere between Eau Claire and Birchwood. My buddy also tells the corn field growing story per renting the fields and growing in the center. Called it something Meigs county gold or somethign like that. Said he was known for it. Got found out after one year. I just listened. That was back in the 70's though. He's also the Slowhand mentioned in Greg Green's Grow Bible. But when you live with someone, you really learn how they are. An old cat named whitewidowman knows him I believe also. Dude was a lil left of center after Vietnam and he sure wasn't like he portrayed himself in person. I didn't stay long but heard and listened to many stories. Turned out to be a fuckstick, his service notwithstanding. Old cat named Yellowjacket also knows of the stories. Sorry off topic, it just ain't the old days anymore and some of them stories you hear, you know are fables. more or less


----------



## blowincherrypie (Mar 19, 2019)

You guys don't wanna see me and my crew roll up.... we real 1%ers around here





…..





………………..












I'm the tough guy in the back..


----------



## Observe & Report (Mar 19, 2019)

The Uncle Fester story is obviously a mashup of Timothy Leary and stuff MT read in The Electric Koolaid Acid Test. A yarn spun to sell seeds. Anybody could make up a story like that because all of the details are available in highly publicized sources. Ten years ago he was calling it "1976/77 Hog Farm area grown Skunk #1" on his site. Now TNF lists it variously as 1964, 1966, and 1969.

Maybe you also believe Master Thai's story about creating Tahoe OG in 1982? Do you believe those seeds from the original 1982 Tahoe OG run were stored under nitrogen so he could pop one in 2015?

Lately he claims he met aliens: "It's been 44 years since the Aliens and I met and I made my home here in Lake Tahoe." There is also now a strain on his site called "1998 Alien Contact."

Master Thai has been caught touting his own gear by impersonating a satisfied customer. I posted a link earlier in the thread.

Last year he said he was getting out of the seed business so you better buy up his remaining stocks or you'll never be able to get them again. I guess he changed his mind since now he's adding credit card payments.

Master Thai is full of shit. Possibly he is slowly losing his mind if he hasn't been crazy all along.

As for TNF: he can't be arsed to grow out his own gear and put pictures and descriptions on his store. Months later nothing has changed. Nobody has found skunky buds either. I would bet money not a single cross was rejected for not being skunky. Every one got packed up for sale. I haven't seen anyone raving about how skunky the IBLs are either.

Maybe if you buy a few more packs you'll find some skunk.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 19, 2019)

stickin with deep line alchemy, but will also see if the aj sour d or chemd or headband x festers f2's. might get a dirtier skunk, but again, Im not lookin for RKS, if it was out there, it'd be bought for big bucks and somebody would let it out or let it slip out, lol. Fuck the RKS.


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 19, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> You guys don't wanna see me and my crew roll up.... we real 1%ers around here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I clearly see the Nomad patch on your jeans, lmfao!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Mar 19, 2019)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> My buddy's dad was hells angel in northern Il/ WI border area and some of them stories are true.
> 
> The feds did a good job of busting up their chapter, they all paid out the ass to stay out of prison, or did a little ratting.
> 
> Guns, semi trailers with an extra couple thousand pounds, coke and meth. Not my crowd at all, too violent.


I've missed two rallies since 89 and I had blast at every one. There's dark underside but easy to avoid. 

Though I do remember one yr in particular, I sat on my friends porch in Laconia and watched the HAs block off the exits to the strip during bike week over "whispers" of the Outlaws riding in. It was surreal to be an event that normally host over 100K turn somber so quickly. Every vendor on Weirs Beach closed up shop and their were more law agencies than I'd ever seen. Surrounding states reported HAs were posted at state lines and every toll booth. 
It was short lived but extremely intense to see them on high alert like that. When it comes to territory only a fool or someone as equally violent would dare that play game. Fuuuuck that.​


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 19, 2019)

yea, supposedly my buddy was riding cross country and got the Bandidos out of TX chasing him, he had a really nice bike and they wanted it, and he supposedly got ahead just enough of a couple of them before they got the ranks involved and got a phone call made and he claimes when he hit the illinois line, his phone call to his outlaw buddy, apparently had some friends or was higher up as the minute they hit the illinois line, on the overpass was lined up outlaws and the bandidos supposedly seen em and just turned around and went home. Story I was told, lol. Take it or leave it. He is good friends with Dave Zein, I've listened to em talk on the phone. For what thats worth. IF you have heard of him


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 22, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> The Uncle Fester story is obviously a mashup of Timothy Leary and stuff MT read in The Electric Koolaid Acid Test. A yarn spun to sell seeds. Anybody could make up a story like that because all of the details are available in highly publicized sources. Ten years ago he was calling it "1976/77 Hog Farm area grown Skunk #1" on his site. Now TNF lists it variously as 1964, 1966, and 1969.
> 
> Maybe you also believe Master Thai's story about creating Tahoe OG in 1982? Do you believe those seeds from the original 1982 Tahoe OG run were stored under nitrogen so he could pop one in 2015?
> 
> ...


Hey o&r, good mornin. I was listening to adam dunn w frank gegax on the underground grows and from what I remember hearing, when they got busted, they passed the og around to Florida, california, and some other places...the guy who passed it around said the sfv, the tk and a few others are all og, just acclimated to their environment...maybe not the tahoe, i can’t remember if he mentioned it. Anyway, great podcast. Also, tnf has some chronic on their ig, dunno if u seen their page but it makes me wanna do some digging, that’s for sure. I have a feeling that between duke, swami and tnf, the skunk’s in there somewhere...


----------



## RichRoots (Mar 22, 2019)

“Total Classic and Very Old School, passed around for generations, from big time party goers themselves, making their own strain. Like Uncle's modern Humboldt Trainwreak his Skunk #1 a mix of 4 strains of his & their favorites, to make his one beautiful strain that's proven winner & been going and going to even to today's ~ Cheese, God bud, J-1(Jack H. x Skunk#1)”-Seedfinder

Having grown out the Skunk 18 “skunkbud”, corpse flower & nl5xskunk 18 I’m got phenos that reminded me of GodBud look & smell, some very subtle Cheese fruity smell, some smelled like HSO Pineapple Skunk (wasn’t skunky at all just very pineapple creamy smoke). I did get some old school looking buds but not skunk or barely any smell at all more “metallic” European “skunk”. 

Out of dukes gear I got 5 females out of 13, 4 smell like yummy dank chemdog/sweet OG. 

I’ve read that swami organic seed is finding RKS in PurleZebra x 85skunk but I’m skeptical.


----------



## growslut (Mar 22, 2019)

Harvested the 2nd Telescope Skunk yesterday (2/2 girls). This one is special and this plant has single handedly convinced me that hermie traits are essentially genetic, not environmental.

This plant got stressed more than any other plant I've ever grown, and it still remained stable. I thought I saw a male pre-flower during veg. It got flipped to flower, but on day 5 of flower I needed space in the tent so this plant got taken out of the tent and set on the floor in a dark room with curtains. For 3 weeks, the only light it got was 1-3 hours each day (total!) while I set the plant next to the open tent flap while working on the other plants. I was hoping that the plant would go into flower while in the dark room, but it never did. So 3 weeks later space opened up in the tent and I moved the plant back in to truly flower. To my surprise, it was a girl. And it continued to flower like a star. No balls or bananas the entire grow.

I used to wonder if the upright fan in my tent caused hermies--and maybe it does if the hermie trait is there, but this plant spent its entire flower right next to the fan. And 100% stable.

This plant also seemed to finish flower super early (40-something days) based on the official 2nd flowering. Might run this one again and see if it always finishes so quickly or if that was related to the time outside the tent.

It smells like the subtle Cheese fruity smell that RichRoots described above. No skunk. The smoke report will determine whether it gets another run or not. But super impressed with the stability of this particular plant!


----------



## growslut (Mar 28, 2019)

Harvested TNF's Lime Light Skunk last week (Black Lights x Skunk18 ). 65 days. Love this plant! Easy to grow with no problems except for the crazy leaf production. I think the thick foliage is a trait passed on by the Skunk 18 because all the crosses I've grown look similar and so do the pics that TNF posts on IG. This plant did get defoliated multiple times during flower, but the leaves grew right back. Makes for a difficult picture, but trust that the buds are better than the pics.

Out of all the plants and multiple breeders this grow, Lime Light is my favorite smoke so after the initial dry (pre-cure). Good flavor and body melting high. The smell is an intense spicy fruity mix. No skunk. But the smell on this plant is unique--and delicious. Slightly above average yield. 100% stable. Will definitely keep growing this plant for awhile.

And after growing and smoking a few Skunk18 crosses, I haven't found any skunk. But I have really enjoyed the plants I've grown. So I don't know if there is any skunk to be found, but imho, its still worth growing.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 28, 2019)

growslut said:


> Harvested TNF's Lime Light Skunk last week (Black Lights x Skunk18 ). 65 days. Love this plant! Easy to grow with no problems except for the crazy leaf production. I think the thick foliage is a trait passed on by the Skunk 18 because all the crosses I've grown look similar and so do the pics that TNF posts on IG. This plant did get defoliated multiple times during flower, but the leaves grew right back. Makes for a difficult picture, but trust that the buds are better than the pics.
> 
> Out of all the plants and multiple breeders this grow, Lime Light is my favorite smoke so after the initial dry (pre-cure). Good flavor and body melting high. The smell is an intense spicy fruity mix. No skunk. But the smell on this plant is unique--and delicious. Slightly above average yield. 100% stable. Will definitely keep growing this plant for awhile.
> 
> ...


Beautiful lady!!! She does look like she’d melt your bones a bit...


----------



## growslut (Mar 28, 2019)

has anyone grown Stonemason or Skunk Therapy?


----------



## The Mantis (Mar 29, 2019)

growslut said:


> has anyone grown Stonemason or Skunk Therapy?


I'm running some stonemason right now. They're in veg now and just transplanted to 1gal pots from cups. No skunk smells atm, but a little sweetness from some on stem rubs. I've heard great things about black domina.


----------



## RichRoots (Mar 29, 2019)

Corpse flower 
<—fruity creamy aromas, reminds me of HSO Pineapple Skunk

Shiva redux V1
<—-2nd one smells like halitosis/dead tooth/cavity rotting gums

Skunk18 “Skunkbud” O.P.
<—fruity GodBud mixed with UK Cheese kind of smell & look. 

All types of different aromas but not the animal we search for...


----------



## growslut (Mar 29, 2019)

RichRoots said:


> Corpse flower
> View attachment 4308613View attachment 4308614<—fruity creamy aromas, reminds me of HSO Pineapple Skunk
> 
> Shiva redux V1
> ...


Thanks for the pics and info. Plants look great!

How's the smoke on those? Worth keeping around? or not?


----------



## RichRoots (Mar 29, 2019)

growslut said:


> Thanks for the pics and info. Plants look great!
> 
> How's the smoke on those? Worth keeping around? or not?


I’m taking them all down next week which will be week 9 of flowering. I’ll let everyone know. So far I don’t have my eye on any of them to keep. I have them all in clone right now too, might be a big yard sale come spring for hose in need lol.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 2, 2019)

Gettin tropical fruit, almost cherry from one of my howard’s red, stanky like starburst or something.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 3, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> Gettin tropical fruit, almost cherry from one of my howard’s red, stanky like starburst or something.


Sounds excellent!!
But isn't that a Lebanese hash plant x skunk?


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Apr 3, 2019)

I have packs of hemperor and silk road waiting for me to start. Anyone seen any positive feedback as far as his sativa crosses go. Not to concerned with skunk phenos as I am with strong highs and great flavors. Also got a free pack of Jager which I gave to a friend. I do not believe he started them yet.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 3, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Sounds excellent!!
> But isn't that a Lebanese hash plant x skunk?


Yea, they’re still small tho so I’m sure that smell’s gonna change but it’s like hawaiian punch or something...still can’t pinpoint it. Skunk’s floatin in there somewhere I hope!!


----------



## kona gold (Apr 4, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> Yea, they’re still small tho so I’m sure that smell’s gonna change but it’s like hawaiian punch or something...still can’t pinpoint it. Skunk’s floatin in there somewhere I hope!!


Would be awesome to have a hawaiian punch flavor!!


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 5, 2019)

*kona gold*

Would you then not recommend the nature farm or do you believe their genetics are okay, am seriously thinking about ordering their Skunk Therapy, what to do...


----------



## kona gold (Apr 5, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> *kona gold*
> 
> Would you then not recommend the nature farm or do you believe their genetics are okay, am seriously thinking about ordering their Skunk Therapy, what to do...


Aloha.
It's kinda hard to to answer.
They have some good genetics.
I did the Nl#5 x skunk#18.
It is a nice strain, very frosty, dense, goos yielder. But nothing on the skunk end.
So if you are looking for skunk, not gonna be easy. But if you don't find any, you will have something decent.
I won't be running any of their gear again, till I hear and see some more grows.
Good luck my friend.


----------



## mjw42 (Apr 5, 2019)

I'd highly recommend TNF. If not for price alone. You basically get 2 packs for $60. The dude is a real organic breeder. I think the Holy Grail Skunk thing is a misnomer with this guy. This work is a stabilized pheno of an old 'skunk' line and he's crossing it to primo/rare cuts. He has some of the same acclaimed cuts as Coastal and many more. Check his IG. There are folks obsessed with RKS that will bag on him. I don't think that's what he was selling. No doubt this guy is dialed into some old school Norcal cuts. His organic farming is really interesting. The latest SSH project stuff looks amazing. Ordering has always been super easy and quick shipping.


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 5, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> I think the Holy Grail Skunk thing is a misnomer with this guy. This work is a stabilized pheno of an old 'skunk' line and he's crossing it to primo/rare cuts.


Have you looked at TNF's web site and online store? 



> This is the second Open Pollination description with my SkunkBud Keeper selections and what that entails, My first personally Selected offerings to Date to lock the line as a whole to the True Skunkbud Funk.





> This line holds in the best of them, all LIVE Skunk animal looks, Skunks Den, Pack Of Skunk scents. No Death or Decaying flesh funk. Fresh spray and live end skunk. There is some nice meaty and gamey funks.





> Fresh Vulcanized Black Rubber, Black tire rubber, burnt and not, Chemical Skunk Spray, Green Acrid Chemical, Nose Burning Live Animal Skunk Musk, Fresh Piss Spray, Traditional Sour Skunk, Chemical White Onion/Extreme Body Odor Musk.


Those are all from the SK18 IBL page because none of the crosses have smell descriptions or descriptions at all.

I don't think it is unreasonable for people to expect to find skunky smells in these packs.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 5, 2019)

I’ve been smelling skunk in the red eye. It’s too small to tell if it’s gonna stick around and get funkier but it’s there, no doubt.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 5, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> I'd highly recommend TNF. If not for price alone. You basically get 2 packs for $60. The dude is a real organic breeder. I think the Holy Grail Skunk thing is a misnomer with this guy. This work is a stabilized pheno of an old 'skunk' line and he's crossing it to primo/rare cuts. He has some of the same acclaimed cuts as Coastal and many more. Check his IG. There are folks obsessed with RKS that will bag on him. I don't think that's what he was selling. No doubt this guy is dialed into some old school Norcal cuts. His organic farming is really interesting. The latest SSH project stuff looks amazing. Ordering has always been super easy and quick shipping.


Well.
If your descriptions say skunk, as in roadkill, then it should be coming out on someone's grow.
I know they sound like legit cuts he is using, and might be, but where are the reviews?
Instagram is not somewhere I like to go. Pictures are pictures, but I am only interested in hearing praises from others, not self!


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 6, 2019)

Just ordered some beans, shall be interesting to see them in action...


----------



## mjw42 (Apr 6, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Well.
> If your descriptions say skunk, as in roadkill, then it should be coming out on someone's grow.
> I know they sound like legit cuts he is using, and might be, but where are the reviews?
> Instagram is not somewhere I like to go. Pictures are pictures, but I am only interested in hearing praises from others, not self!


I hear ya. Plenty of (reputable)others throwing around Skunk or even RKS in the strain name or description yet ya'll are still searchin' for the real skunk grail. A figment of a stoned, distorted memory. Good luck with your Crusade lol.


----------



## althor (Apr 6, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Sounds excellent!!
> But isn't that a Lebanese hash plant x skunk?


 The one thing this thread has proven to me.... This breeder will say anything... He has more than proven to be a dishonest breeder.


----------



## althor (Apr 6, 2019)

mjw42 said:


> I hear ya. Plenty of (reputable)others throwing around Skunk or even RKS in the strain name or description yet ya'll are still searchin' for the real skunk grail. A figment of a stoned, distorted memory. Good luck with your Crusade lol.


 What does this even mean? Are you saying that skunk never existed?


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 6, 2019)

althor said:


> What does this even mean? Are you saying that skunk never existed?









Dont mind our stoned, distorted memories.. lol goof. Im setting the over under on pairs of skinny pants owned by him at 3.5


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 6, 2019)

It is just a coincidence that seemingly half of all seed companies have a skunk in their logo.


----------



## DankTankerous (Apr 6, 2019)

Don’t forget about Chem #3


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 6, 2019)

just kidding of course but there are a lot of factors:

1. non smokers think all of your weed smells like skunk, mostly
2. habituation, you're around it all the time and maybe the skunky compounds are most easily habituated, how often have you caught a whiff of skunk from your pocket but you don't really smell that same skunkiness when you're all up in the sack or vaping it?
3. there probably isn't a single "skunk" strain, there were probably many, most of the "back in the good old days" stories date back to when people didn't care too much about the actual strain or genetics. It smelled like a skunk so they called it skunk.

that said, it doesn't mean that growers aren't looking for skunky strains and won't be disappointed if a breeder promises skunk and doesn't deliver


----------



## Observe & Report (Apr 6, 2019)

like in the UK, "skunk" is totally a generic term like "chronic"


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 6, 2019)

althor said:


> The one thing this thread has proven to me.... This breeder will say anything... He has more than proven to be a dishonest breeder.


I don’t see where this has anything to do with him being a dishonest breeder. Genetic variation is hard to call someone out on, in my opinion. My nose smells something funky that reminds me of fruit early on that may later round out to skunk piss. Doesn’t mean there’s not something dominant that’s not skunk coming from those plants...really need to crack a bunch and find some winners, get em to f2s and dig. Who knows what was locked into that red leb, or those sk18 beans at that matter. He said it still needs to be worked some more, this is only the beginning  I’m smelling lime skunk in a cpl of my redeyes...smells are constantly changing, could be the skunkiest flowers in the whole entire world...I do remember in early 2000s there was some herb a buddy of mine had that smelled like there was a family of em right there around the corne. An ounce double bagged would reek up the whole block. This lime is bringin me back. We’ll see if it’s what I’m hoping.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 6, 2019)

REAL DEAL RKS diesel fumes dead skunk was in wisconsin in the 90's. It was known as "the juice"

It was old worked line that must have had durban poison in it. because first strain to even resemble it in my eyes was girls scout cookies. pistils were thick like gummy worms, versus fine hair. hairs were meaty like, vegetable like material versus fine hair.

double bagged in a jar and it steal reek up your house. I think what Duke diamond is working on is gonna get us closer.

Go Packers!


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 6, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Well.
> If your descriptions say skunk, as in roadkill, then it should be coming out on someone's grow.
> I know they sound like legit cuts he is using, and might be, but where are the reviews?
> Instagram is not somewhere I like to go. Pictures are pictures, but I am only interested in hearing praises from others, not self!


Thought the same but honestly the comments are what I get more interested in. I just got instagram like 6 months ago and find myself going there much more then here or any forum tbh the hashtag search is money for finding pics of strains from everyone not just on a forum and I find out a ton more information on strains , lineage and other stuff because of the reach instagram has vs just on a forum. To each their own I’m just giving my experience as I had the same point of view not long ago myself.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 6, 2019)

A nl#5 x skunk#18.
Not many pics here so I figured I'd put one up!


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 7, 2019)

Getgrowingson said:


> Thought the same but honestly the comments are what I get more interested in. I just got instagram like 6 months ago and find myself going there much more then here or any forum tbh the hashtag search is money for finding pics of strains from everyone not just on a forum and I find out a ton more information on strains , lineage and other stuff because of the reach instagram has vs just on a forum. To each their own I’m just giving my experience as I had the same point of view not long ago myself.


alot of people on instagram dont tell the truth about terps. there are tons of #roadkillskunk posts on insta and ask anyone of the people and they will tell you "real deal dead skunk bro!"


----------



## althor (Apr 7, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> I don’t see where this has anything to do with him being a dishonest breeder. Genetic variation is hard to call someone out on, in my opinion. My nose smells something funky that reminds me of fruit early on that may later round out to skunk piss. Doesn’t mean there’s not something dominant that’s not skunk coming from those plants...really need to crack a bunch and find some winners, get em to f2s and dig. Who knows what was locked into that red leb, or those sk18 beans at that matter. He said it still needs to be worked some more, this is only the beginning  I’m smelling lime skunk in a cpl of my redeyes...smells are constantly changing, could be the skunkiest flowers in the whole entire world...I do remember in early 2000s there was some herb a buddy of mine had that smelled like there was a family of em right there around the corne. An ounce double bagged would reek up the whole block. This lime is bringin me back. We’ll see if it’s what I’m hoping.


 If you had experience with real true skunk, you would understand.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 7, 2019)

althor said:


> If you had experience with real true skunk, you would understand.


I may be mistaken but I think I know how genetics work. I’m guessing she was showing recessive traits. I smoked what I remember as being the skunkiest weed still to date. Tasted smelled like skunk, even lingered on the tongue. Coulda been an f2. May have been old skunk bud, maybe not. Va has some good genetics floatin around in the right circles tho so who’s to say it wasn’t. Anyway, I still don’t understand why any of his sk18op project makes him a dishonest breeder...seems like he’s been pretty straightforward to me.


----------



## Velvet Elvis (Apr 7, 2019)

there is a lack of skunk reports from his crosses. just saying. when you call a cross corpse flower... there better be some nastiness happening.


----------



## maurostu04 (Apr 7, 2019)

It depends on the pheno, the growers skills, and the nostalgia in the growers brain. I had doubt about TNF but so far 3 highly reputable breeders have vouched for him.


----------



## DankTankerous (Apr 7, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> I may be mistaken but I think I know how genetics work. I’m guessing she was showing recessive traits. I smoked what I remember as being the skunkiest weed still to date. Tasted smelled like skunk, even lingered on the tongue. Coulda been an f2. May have been old skunk bud, maybe not. Va has some good genetics floatin around in the right circles tho so who’s to say it wasn’t. Anyway, I still don’t understand why any of his sk18op project makes him a dishonest breeder...seems like he’s been pretty straightforward to me.


He was dishonest about the Chem 3

Because there is no such thing


----------



## Varulv (Apr 8, 2019)

Velvet Elvis said:


> there is a lack of skunk reports from his crosses. just saying. when you call a cross corpse flower... there better be some nastiness happening.


How many did you grow out and what sorts of phenotype expressions did you find?


----------



## Varulv (Apr 8, 2019)

DankTankerous said:


> He was dishonest about the Chem 3
> 
> Because there is no such thing


Yeah, looks like Bodhi is also dishonest breeder.

*Bodhi Seeds Cobra Lips Regular Marijuana Seeds *

Genetics : Chem 3 x Appalachia


----------



## DankTankerous (Apr 8, 2019)

Varulv said:


> Yeah, looks like Bodhi is also dishonest breeder.
> 
> *Bodhi Seeds Cobra Lips Regular Marijuana Seeds *
> 
> Genetics : Chem 3 x Appalachia


Good point


----------



## bubbahaze (Apr 8, 2019)

DankTankerous said:


> Good point


Chem 3 is Chem Sis I was told


----------



## Getgrowingson (Apr 9, 2019)

Look up csi Humboldt chem 3 and you will understand


----------



## conor c (Apr 14, 2019)

Observe & Report said:


> like in the UK, "skunk" is totally a generic term like "chronic"


In England and Wales maybe here in Scotland we tend to call it by the strains name


----------



## conor c (Apr 14, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> I don’t see where this has anything to do with him being a dishonest breeder. Genetic variation is hard to call someone out on, in my opinion. My nose smells something funky that reminds me of fruit early on that may later round out to skunk piss. Doesn’t mean there’s not something dominant that’s not skunk coming from those plants...really need to crack a bunch and find some winners, get em to f2s and dig. Who knows what was locked into that red leb, or those sk18 beans at that matter. He said it still needs to be worked some more, this is only the beginning  I’m smelling lime skunk in a cpl of my redeyes...smells are constantly changing, could be the skunkiest flowers in the whole entire world...I do remember in early 2000s there was some herb a buddy of mine had that smelled like there was a family of em right there around the corne. An ounce double bagged would reek up the whole block. This lime is bringin me back. We’ll see if it’s what I’m hoping.


I was looking at the red eye skunk but now I'm unsure lol with it being a old sensi sk#1 Afghan dom cut x skunk 18 you would think it would be pretty skunky


----------



## conor c (Apr 14, 2019)

Anyone ran the skunk 18 x blue cheese there calling it stiltons finest ?


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 14, 2019)

conor c said:


> I was looking at the red eye skunk but now I'm unsure lol with it being a old sensi sk#1 Afghan dom cut x skunk 18 you would think it would be pretty skunky


Eh they’re still small tho. There is some serious skunk funk in there, some other things too but definitely in there.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 16, 2019)

Here is the Nl#5 x Skunk#18
At 21 days


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 19, 2019)

Anyone outside the US who can say how many weeks they had to wait before a delivery from them came through?


----------



## BurtMaklin (Apr 19, 2019)

Mine came to Nova Scotia in about 18 days, maybe. Trying to remember, but his "stealth" sucks. May as well tape them to the outside of the package.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 19, 2019)

Mkay cheers for the reply, well stealth and the meaning of that term, is sometimes with a grain of salt, at least their beans are in crush proof containers from what I gather, they just forget to add some foam or something in them, like many others do...


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 19, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Anyone outside the US who can say how many weeks they had to wait before a delivery from them came through?


Mine came within 10 days I believe directly from the website.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 19, 2019)

Nice to know, I have also ordered via the site, emails back and forth, hopefully as they mentioned to me, beans were sent Monday as long as they arrive I will be a happy camper...


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 19, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Nice to know, I have also ordered via the site, emails back and forth, hopefully as they mentioned to me, beans were sent Monday as long as they arrive I will be a happy camper...


what did you get?


----------



## Varulv (Apr 19, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Nice to know, I have also ordered via the site, emails back and forth, hopefully as they mentioned to me, beans were sent Monday as long as they arrive I will be a happy camper...


Just be patient, and enjoy the holidays.


----------



## johny22 (Apr 19, 2019)

Red Eye Skunk under t5s they all got the skunk spray some stronger then others but its there


----------



## DankTankerous (Apr 19, 2019)

johny22 said:


> View attachment 4320260Red Eye Skunk under t5s they all got the skunk spray some stronger then others but its there


Let’s hope it finishes with it


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Apr 19, 2019)

That skunk story is so lame even a child will notice something is not right.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 20, 2019)

Yes patience a virtue, I ordered the Skunk Therapy, because I prefer indica dom strains.



> so lame even a child will notice something is not right


Dont know if that is meant to be an insult to people in this thread, but to each their own.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Apr 21, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Yes patience a virtue, I ordered the Skunk Therapy, because I prefer indica dom strains.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know if that is meant to be an insult to people in this thread, but to each their own.


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Apr 22, 2019)

Still waiting for a smoke report on any Nature Farm strains? Anyone?


----------



## RichRoots (Apr 22, 2019)

Bigtacofarmer said:


> Still waiting for a smoke report on any Nature Farm strains? Anyone?


Go back a couple pages...
Corpse flower (“90s super skunk x skunk 18 skunkbud o.p) = very fruity-strawberry lemonade?
 

Skunk18 v2= fruity but musky

Shiva redux v1 = super faint diet version of uk cheese. 
 Skunk 18 on left (purple)
Shiva redux right (green)

Big yields, bag appeal, good fruity taste & good buzz. This reminds me of a lot of typical British Columbia weed when I lived there.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 23, 2019)

Looks good *RichRoots,* the buzz uplifting or couchlock mate*?*


----------



## T macc (Apr 23, 2019)

RichRoots said:


> Go back a couple pages...
> Corpse flower (“90s super skunk x skunk 18 skunkbud o.p) = very fruity-strawberry lemonade?
> View attachment 4321687
> 
> ...


Anything worth keeping?


----------



## RichRoots (Apr 23, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Looks good *RichRoots,* the buzz uplifting or couchlock mate*?*


Corpse flower is uplifting then muscle relaxant to mellow out chill time. 

Shiva redux took a second to kick in, then I was paranoid of my neighbors, third bowl I was nice & blazed.


----------



## RichRoots (Apr 23, 2019)

T macc said:


> Anything worth keeping?


I’m personally not going to keep any of these.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 23, 2019)

> then I was paranoid of my neighbors


Shit happens


----------



## kona gold (Apr 24, 2019)

Nl#5 x Skunk#18
At 4 weeks


----------



## blowincherrypie (Apr 24, 2019)

RichRoots said:


> Go back a couple pages...
> Corpse flower (“90s super skunk x skunk 18 skunkbud o.p) = very fruity-strawberry lemonade?
> View attachment 4321687
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info... corpse flower.. I will speak from experience when I say there is zero fruit smell involved with the big ugly fuckers lol @Tangerine_ have you finished your CF's?

If they advertised the beans as strawberry-lemonade there would still be a big demand.. not quite as cool when you are expecting something more.. rotting fleshy? I mean personally I would be disappointed if I got something corpsey and no strawberry-lemonade out of beans that were sold as "strawberry-lemonade" it goes both ways.. I'm not being a hater but how many more reports of fruity "skunk" are required before we close the book and answer the question "the nature farm genetics is he legit?" (a lot of the fruity reports have been from people who I respect/value their opinions.. I dont think we can/should question their reports) The genetics very well could be a sweet skunk, but those have been a dime a dozen the past decade or so.. the claims of having these old timey skunk clones should be showing more SKUNK results if truly legit imo

I'm still hoping to be proved wrong


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 24, 2019)

Update, a letter came today, after only 9 days...


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Apr 24, 2019)

blowincherrypie said:


> Thanks for the info... corpse flower.. I will speak from experience when I say there is zero fruit smell involved with the big ugly fuckers lol @Tangerine_ have you finished your CF's?
> 
> If they advertised the beans as strawberry-lemonade there would still be a big demand.. not quite as cool when you are expecting something more.. rotting fleshy? I mean personally I would be disappointed if I got something corpsey and no strawberry-lemonade out of beans that were sold as "strawberry-lemonade" it goes both ways.. I'm not being a hater but how many more reports of fruity "skunk" are required before we close the book and answer the question "the nature farm genetics is he legit?" (a lot of the fruity reports have been from people who I respect/value their opinions.. I dont think we can/should question their reports) The genetics very well could be a sweet skunk, but those have been a dime a dozen the past decade or so.. the claims of having these old timey skunk clones should be showing more SKUNK results if truly legit imo
> 
> I'm still hoping to be proved wrong


The thread should be named keep away from nature farm if you want pure skunk. Even if you tell people the truth they will not believe you.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 24, 2019)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> The thread should be named keep away from nature farm if you want pure skunk. Even if you tell people the truth they will not believe you.


Hahaha.....classic!!!


----------



## DankTankerous (Apr 24, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Hahaha.....classic!!!


I just don’t understand why bigger breeders still vouch for him though. Coastal and others


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 24, 2019)

Like it was said earlier though if he were to say any other flavor it would be ok cause most other flavors are attainable. Skunk though, lots claim its there but no one really has it. The guy does have alot of good genetics which some of those big breeders have used so that part makes sense. He is also skilled with the organics if the seed he sells isn't of interest. I still have a some that I just haven't gotten to but will eventually.


----------



## ky farmer (Apr 24, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Yes patience a virtue, I ordered the Skunk Therapy, because I prefer indica dom strains.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know if that is meant to be an insult to people in this thread, but to each their own.


Indica is my weed of chose.Always has been always will be.lol


----------



## ky farmer (Apr 24, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> Like it was said earlier though if he were to say any other flavor it would be ok cause most other flavors are attainable. Skunk though, lots claim its there but no one really has it. The guy does have alot of good genetics which some of those big breeders have used so that part makes sense. He is also skilled with the organics if the seed he sells isn't of interest. I still have a some that I just haven't gotten to but will eventually.


Who ever brings RKS seeds to market first will be rich over knight from seed sells.lol


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 25, 2019)

Those negative claims can they be backed up with any further information, seems to be just a random hate approach. I personally dont know more about this vendor then what I have read here and on other sites, therefore I am giving their beans a shot. They might be crap or they might be good, only time will tell...


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Apr 25, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Those negative claims can they be backed up with any further information, seems to be just a random hate approach. I personally dont know more about this vendor then what I have read here and on other sites, therefore I am giving their beans a shot. They might be crap or they might be good, only time will tell...


Nobody is saying his strains are crap, just saying there is no rks.


----------



## althor (Apr 25, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Those negative claims can they be backed up with any further information, seems to be just a random hate approach. I personally dont know more about this vendor then what I have read here and on other sites, therefore I am giving their beans a shot. They might be crap or they might be good, only time will tell...


Like the above said.. no one is saying his strains are shit, they are just saying he is lying to increase sales.


----------



## Tomba (Apr 25, 2019)

it's in there you just need to buy three or four hundred thousand packs I'm sure you'll find it


----------



## althor (Apr 25, 2019)

Tomba said:


> it's in there you just need to buy three or four hundred thousand packs I'm sure you'll find it


 Yeah, I am willing to say this guy has scammed in 6 figures on this lie.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Apr 25, 2019)

Tomba said:


> it's in there you just need to buy three or four hundred thousand packs I'm sure you'll find it


Tell that to Jimihendrix1 he bought a bunch.


----------



## RichRoots (Apr 27, 2019)

We have to stop saying things like “who ever gets RKS in seed will be instant kagillionaires”. That will fuel the seed greeders into saying all of a sudden they have “Solomon’s Grave Skunk#1” in their genetics over night. 

THSeeds now has S.A.G.E. x “cultivators choice skunk#1” & they pretty much only so S1s now. It might be a crazy idea but what if they just S1 that cut of “cultivators choice skunk” they have?

Swami organic seed has “85RKS” in some seeds but if anyone has found the road kill we would have heard about it by now. 

“What’s the reports from the websites?”
“They really want the skunk back sir.”
“We’ll tell them we have it!”

Chem is not skunk,
Metallic is not skunk,
“Funky” is not skunk,
Rubber is not skunk...


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Apr 28, 2019)

I promised to update this somewhere, it may have been another thread but for now this seems like a fitting place. The Fester I got from MT has all turned out to be far from rks /skunk smells to the point where I'm not interested in looking through any more. He was nice to me and gave plenty of freebies fwiw... The uncle festers are easy to grow and happy plants. Very stable uniformity to the point where I don't think the IBL part is BS, but it's been bred toward a specific sweet skunk #1 or skunk #1 hybrid, every plant smells like sweet lemons and tootsie rolls- not really my thing. They were actually growing side by side some Shit from mr nice and they had a lot in common. If I had to guess I'd say the uncle fester is an afghan x skunk #1 hybrid. The afghan part based on the short stalkiness, node and bud structure. It has good trich coverage, needs little food, low intersex incidence, happy stone...but to me the high is boring. It feels weak, unlike the old school skunk I remember from wmass. Next up I'm looking through some duke and riot gear, including the polecat mentioned a few posts back. I might pick up some shoreline too. I do have the rado shoreline cross to margy in line.

If NF's fester is really based off MT's line then I can see why nobody is finding rks in it.


----------



## Varulv (Apr 28, 2019)

RichRoots said:


> THSeeds now has S.A.G.E. x “cultivators choice skunk#1” & they pretty much only so S1s now. It might be a crazy idea but what if they just S1 that cut of “cultivators choice skunk” they have?


Then they would get a selfie of sam the skunkmans sk#1.


SKUNKandSOUR said:


> I promised to update this somewhere, it may have been another thread but for now this seems like a fitting place. The Fester I got from MT has all turned out to be far from rks /skunk smells to the point where I'm not interested in looking through any more. He was nice to me and gave plenty of freebies fwiw... The uncle festers are easy to grow and happy plants. Very stable uniformity to the point where I don't think the IBL part is BS, but it's been bred toward a specific sweet skunk #1 or skunk #1 hybrid, every plant smells like sweet lemons and tootsie rolls- not really my thing. They were actually growing side by side some Shit from mr nice and they had a lot in common. If I had to guess I'd say the uncle fester is an afghan x skunk #1 hybrid. The afghan part based on the short stalkiness, node and bud structure. It has good trich coverage, needs little food, low intersex incidence, happy stone...but to me the high is boring. It feels weak, unlike the old school skunk I remember from wmass. Next up I'm looking through some duke and riot gear, including the polecat mentioned a few posts back. I might pick up some shoreline too. I do have the rado shoreline cross to margy in line.
> 
> If NF's fester is really based off MT's line then I can see why nobody is finding rks in it.


How would you say this shit from mr nice differs? Does that also have the tootsierolls thing going and is high boring as well?


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Apr 28, 2019)

Varulv said:


> Then they would get a selfie of sam the skunkmans sk#1.
> 
> How would you say this shit from mr nice differs? Does that also have the tootsierolls thing going and is high boring as well?


I'd say it's a skunk #1 like it's supposed to be and smell is sweet, with some plants indeed having that tootsieroll stench. I can see how some people would really dig it, but not me. The high is ok but not too potent. Mr nice gave instructions, I believe on this forum how to find an rks throwback using his gear. I've got that in the pipeline too. From what i understand he doesn't claim that shit smells skunky if that's what you're after.


----------



## Mellow old School (Apr 29, 2019)

We dont have tootsie rolls where I live, but if the smell is a combo of catpiss or some other type of animal piss smell combined with the smell of oranges I think I have an idea of what this RKS you all are talking about smells like...


----------



## Bigtacofarmer (Apr 29, 2019)

I will be trying my Silver Queen seeds soon. Not interested in RKS (unless she shows up), I am crossing my fingers for some sassafras. Or at the very least some nice sativa headstash.


----------



## johny22 (Apr 30, 2019)

Here they are at 3 weeks  the smell on them at the moment is sweet, fruity, lime.


----------



## SKUNKandSOUR (Apr 30, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> We dont have tootsie rolls where I live, but if the smell is a combo of catpiss or some other type of animal piss smell combined with the smell of oranges I think I have an idea of what this RKS you all are talking about smells like...


Roadkill skunk smells like a skunk sprayed or was hit by a car. It's hard to describe if you've never smelt a skunk, but not like anything else or any other animal or animal pee. Skunk spray isn't pee, it's a defense to spray their attacker, and is a putrid unmistakable stink.

Tootsie rolls, if you're not familiar with those either, they smell like chocolate. Long - short is that the fester is a lemony chocolate skunk #1. Sweet and fruity. Not stinky putrid skunk spray in any way. Nada.


----------



## kona gold (May 1, 2019)

Here is the NL#5 x Skunk #18 at 5 weeks!!!
She is a frost beast!!


----------



## kona gold (May 9, 2019)

Some updates on Nl#5 x Skunk #18 at about 45 days!
Extremely resinous!!!!
Looks like some old Sensi Seeds strain.
More fruity and sweet, but getting some hashiness!
Definitely Northern Lights!


----------



## kona gold (May 9, 2019)

And one more....


----------



## johny22 (May 9, 2019)

Red Eye Skunk day 29


----------



## Mellow old School (May 10, 2019)

Looking good guys, cant wait to see what mine will be like...


----------



## SCJedi (May 13, 2019)

johny22 said:


> Red Eye Skunk day 29View attachment 4330693


Very good looking and healthy plants!


----------



## johny22 (May 14, 2019)

Thanks, unfortunately I had a infestation of root aphids on every plant so hoping to get them to the end, very resilient plants though. Day 36


----------



## kona gold (May 14, 2019)

Latest update on Nl#5 x Skunk #18 at 7 weeks! Very beautiful plant! Reminds me of some nl skunk from old High Times! Nothing skunk, more of fruity spice with some hash smells coming in late.


----------



## kona gold (May 14, 2019)

A few more....


----------



## Mellow old School (May 17, 2019)

Very very nice *kona*


----------



## kona gold (May 17, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Very very nice *kona*


Mahalo Mellow!
I am really digging this strain!
I have a male that is more skunky, I think I will make some seeds when the timing lines up!
But even though this lady is fruity, spicy, and a little hashy, not what I was looking for, she is beautiful!
And so heavy for a one foot plant, massive crystals. Hope the potency and flavor come through?
Would love to sea of green this one.
She is fading now, but I have no idea when will be done? As I am not cutting while the weight is still increasing.


----------



## Mellow old School (May 18, 2019)

> I have a male that is more skunky, I think I will make some seeds when the timing lines up


Good thought mate, maybe 2 weeks more and then cut her down...


----------



## kona gold (May 18, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Good thought mate, maybe 2 weeks more and then cut her down...


Two more weeks takes her to little over 9 1/2 weeks.
Not sure is she will make that, but we shall see...…...


----------



## kona gold (May 21, 2019)

So we are now at 8 weeks with this '89 Nl#5 x '69 Skunk#18.
This is one of those old school strains! Not the nl x skunk I was hoping for, but I really have 0 complaints with thos girl!
Heavy, mega frost and very healthy the whole time.
It's got that old school furry resin, and more of a neon green look!


----------



## kona gold (May 26, 2019)

So cut this very beautiful girl today at 62 days.
Looks like 70 and it would be insane!!!!
This one puts out so much resin it is just ridicules!!


----------



## The Mantis (May 27, 2019)

kona gold said:


> So cut this very beautiful girl today at 62 days.
> Looks like 70 and it would be insane!!!!
> This one puts out so much resin it is just ridicules!!View attachment 4340117 View attachment 4340121


Very nice Kona! What kind of smells is she putting off on stem/bud rubs?


Side note - just checked out his website and looks like he added some '95 Silver Haze. Love Silver Haze! Especially the old Sensi real deal stuff. Had some at the Grey Area in Amsterdam back in '01 and it was so strong and probably the best sativa go exploring on. Went to the Van Gogh museum high AF on it and felt like I was in the art lol. Might have to pull the trigger on these.


----------



## kona gold (May 27, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Very nice Kona! What kind of smells is she putting off on stem/bud rubs?
> 
> 
> Side note - just checked out his website and looks like he added some '95 Silver Haze. Love Silver Haze! Especially the old Sensi real deal stuff. Had some at the Grey Area in Amsterdam back in '01 and it was so strong and probably the best sativa go exploring on. Went to the Van Gogh museum high AF on it and felt like I was in the art lol. Might have to pull the trigger on these.


I heard good things about The Grey Area! Supposedly have some dynamite hazes. And so what you are saying confirms this!
It is not the strongest smeller. Still has that spicy sweet with some hash. And a little influence from the skunk.
I am hoping to pollenate her, as her male counterpart was even nicer and more on the skunky end.
So if I am blessed to create this cross, it should be stellar!


----------



## Bakersfield (May 27, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Very nice Kona! What kind of smells is she putting off on stem/bud rubs?
> 
> 
> Side note - just checked out his website and looks like he added some '95 Silver Haze. Love Silver Haze! Especially the old Sensi real deal stuff. Had some at the Grey Area in Amsterdam back in '01 and it was so strong and probably the best sativa go exploring on. Went to the Van Gogh museum high AF on it and felt like I was in the art lol. Might have to pull the trigger on these.


I've said this a few times, but i love retelling the story about how me and the former wife flew to Amsterdam in the beginning of 94, went to Sensi Seeds next to the Cannabis Museum and bought what was available on the shelf.
All the info on the packs were in Dutch and the catalogues were in Dutch as well. I had to buy a Dutch to English dictionary to translate the things.
We smuggled the seeds back to the US.

I grew Silver Haze later that year and 1 plant in the back hermed and pollinated all my Silver Haze. I was like to hell with this low yielding hermie strain, until i smoked the seeded bud.
I believe that there was a plant in my Silver Haze that is the best weed I've ever smoked and i have 2 friends that feel the same way, one being very involved in the commercial rec grow industry.
I grew the f2's and some of the other crosses the Silver Haze had pollinated without much hermaphrodite tendencies, but never quite found the same high from the original. Eventually, i lost track of the seeds.
I'd love to find something similar again.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (May 27, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> I've said this a few times, but i love retelling the story about how me and the former wife flew to Amsterdam in the beginning of 94, went to Sensi Seeds next to the Cannabis Museum and bought what was available on the shelf.
> All the info on the packs were in Dutch and the catalogues were in Dutch as well. I had to buy a Dutch to English dictionary to translate the things.
> We smuggled the seeds back to the US.
> 
> ...



So the question is where did they get there old genetics from?


----------



## Bakersfield (May 27, 2019)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> So the question is where did they get there old genetics from?


Who is the they you are speaking of?


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (May 28, 2019)

Bakersfield said:


> Who is the they you are speaking of?


Sensi.


----------



## Bakersfield (May 28, 2019)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Sensi.


Sensi Seeds inherited Silver Haze along with most of their early strains from the dissolution of the Seed Bank of Holland.
It is a cross of Haze x Silver Pearl and is unrelated to the Super Silver Haze that most people today are familiar with.


----------



## Dawgfunk (May 31, 2019)

Hehehe...already pluckin away at em! 2 funky amazing redeyes, stick to your finger funk, 3 howards reds that stink pretty nice as well, all mustard, great structure. 3rd hr is squatty and takin longer than the others but is a great structure. Ill have to put up new pics w names later cuz i already forgot what’s what. This is the later flowering howards red. 2 dominion skunk males as well, both lagging in comparison.


----------



## Dawgfunk (May 31, 2019)

Im pretty sure these are the other 2 howards red.(written on pots just goin by pic)


----------



## johny22 (Jun 3, 2019)

Red Eye Skunk day 55 few different pheno's


----------



## johny22 (Jun 3, 2019)

Root aphids hurt my yield but i am still happy with how they are finishing up, found a very skunky male that i used to pollinate and make some seeds as well. I smoked a small bud from the bottom of one the plants that i microwaved for a quick sample and it was strong. The taste was fruity, flowery, hashy no skunk smell or taste.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 4, 2019)

johny22 said:


> Red Eye Skunk day 55 few different pheno'sView attachment 4344832 View attachment 4344834 View attachment 4344837 View attachment 4344839 View attachment 4344842View attachment 4344844


Looks nice and hashy!


----------



## LarryOG (Jun 5, 2019)

Tried a few dominion packs including the dominion skunk and no rks also. More like the UK cheese style skunk.


----------



## conor c (Jun 5, 2019)

Anybody tried his blue cheese x skunk 18 ? Any good


----------



## johny22 (Jun 7, 2019)

Test sample


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 7, 2019)

Alright, some red eye results!  Can’t find my popcorn so this’ll have to make do.looks awesome johny22!! Blaze on.


----------



## Mellow old School (Jun 7, 2019)

What´s the general smell like *johny22?*


----------



## johny22 (Jun 9, 2019)

Smells are all over the place at the moment ive got phenos that smell like sour skittles, blueberries, guava, hashy, spicy, the sample i had was fruity and flowery and was potent gave a mate a sample from a different pheno and he told me it tasted like cat piss i was a little surprised cause it smelt fruity, Its a good and potent old school smoke just not the skunk i was looking for


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 10, 2019)

johny22 said:


> Smells are all over the place at the moment ive got phenos that smell like sour skittles, blueberries, guava, hashy, spicy, the sample i had was fruity and flowery and was potent gave a mate a sample from a different pheno and he told me it tasted like cat piss i was a little surprised cause it smelt fruity, Its a good and potent old school smoke just not the skunk i was looking for


Several of the red eyes I’ve got have that same kinda smell goin on, kinda almost starburst, yea sour skittles in that male now that you say it, and I’m finding my stankiest skunk smells in that howards red so far...I mean at this point who knows, but fingers crossed...here’s a red eye...red eyes on corners. The smaller one lower right is dominion skunk x nl5.howards redand another howards red


----------



## johny22 (Jun 11, 2019)

got to sample a different pheno today and it tastes like cat piss just like my mate said.


----------



## splonewolf (Jul 24, 2019)

Have grown out the stilton finest(blue cheese x skunk 1 all plants were very similar. Fruity musky. Kept 1 around that has a rotten apple pie smell to it. It deff looks more like weed from the 90s-00's


----------



## conor c (Jul 25, 2019)

splonewolf said:


> Have grown out the stilton finest(blue cheese x skunk 1 all plants were very similar. Fruity musky. Kept 1 around that has a rotten apple pie smell to it. It deff looks more like weed from the 90s-00's


How blue cheese leaning were they tho do you think ?


----------



## splonewolf (Jul 26, 2019)

conor c said:


> How blue cheese leaning were they tho do you think ?


For sure there is blue cheese genetics in here, I'd say the later release of blue cheese(2012ish) that were more musky, not the earlier versions(2007ish) that I found d leaned more towards the blueberry(if big buddhas stock was used)

If I had to put a number on it, 70% of the pheno expression is skunk 18, 30% blue cheese. They were all very similar.


----------



## conor c (Jul 27, 2019)

splonewolf said:


> For sure there is blue cheese genetics in here, I'd say the later release of blue cheese(2012ish) that were more musky, not the earlier versions(2007ish) that I found d leaned more towards the blueberry(if big buddhas stock was used)
> 
> If I had to put a number on it, 70% of the pheno expression is skunk 18, 30% blue cheese. They were all very similar.


Nice and thanks for the info very helpful


----------



## Veronavb (Jul 28, 2019)

DankTankerous said:


> So there is a guy on IG called The Nature Farm, and supposedly he has the original strains: pre-Skunkman Sam Skunk strains etc. he is a great grower, I’m just skeptical about them being the original.


Yeah the ppl so inspiring, look to deadpanhead if u like beatiful great structured frame n nug grown in organic.


----------



## Mellow old School (Jul 29, 2019)

Small update on my part, I germinated 4 seeds sometime ago, 2 Skunk Therapy and 2 Skunk Tosis. Put them in flower and now I have 2 Skunk Tosis females growing strong in flower at day 28. I must say these plants, pictures to follow, are quite different then what I have grown in the past. Never before have I had plants were the max. amount of fingers on the leaves are 5 and only 5, normally I have 7-9, but these ladies continue with 5. Some shots tomorrow when batteries have charged.

Have a good day people...


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 29, 2019)

Johnny22 your 1st pheno looks very similar to the leaves on my red eyes. They’re all in reveg mode right now but still smelling amazing and lookin aite. The middle of the big leaves are frosting up...never seen that before. One smells like warm skunk bread. The others have some skunk in there but more dark fruit and some bready notes, like a spice cake or something. I’ll put some pics up of that tomorrow but here’s one of the buds she was puttin off from puttin her out too early and kinda more of a shady spot than I thought...and some howard’s reds in the pots.  ...i stripped her waay too much...oh well, still got some cuts! Def hp dominant...smells like the sweet maybe cherry tootsie rolls on the calyxes baby, good with me!  A top view of a redeye...hard to see but she’s a sexy lady. Smells rubber tire stem rub. I’ll take better pics tomorrow and post em up.


----------



## The Mantis (Jul 30, 2019)

Here's a pic of Stonemason #1 at 59days. She's a beauty! This pic does her no justice. I'll need to get more next grow. Really nice grey/purple color on the bud you can see better next to other buds after a trim. Will add a smoke report in a couple days.


----------



## Veronavb (Aug 2, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> View attachment 4343183 Hehehe...already pluckin away at em! 2 funky amazing redeyes, stick to your finger funk, 3 howards reds that stink pretty nice as well, all mustard, great structure. 3rd hr is squatty and takin longer than the others but is a great structure. Ill have to put up new pics w names later cuz i already forgot what’s what.View attachment 4343184 This is the later flowering howards red. 2 dominion skunk males as well, both lagging in comparison.


Looks like a nice male so uniform


----------



## Veronavb (Aug 2, 2019)

kona gold said:


> And one more....View attachment 4330589


Looking nice


----------



## Veronavb (Aug 2, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> Anyone outside the US who can say how many weeks they had to wait before a delivery from them came through?


I havnt tried em yet. Let me know if its ok how long it takes when the day comes


----------



## johny22 (Aug 9, 2019)

Everyone that smoked the redeye loved it the best! I was also running kimbo kush (exotic genetics) and sins og (sin city)


----------



## johny22 (Aug 9, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> Johnny22 your 1st pheno looks very similar to the leaves on my red eyes. They’re all in reveg mode right now but still smelling amazing and lookin aite. The middle of the big leaves are frosting up...never seen that before. One smells like warm skunk bread. The others have some skunk in there but more dark fruit and some bready notes, like a spice cake or something. I’ll put some pics up of that tomorrow but here’s one of the buds she was puttin off from puttin her out too early and kinda more of a shady spot than I thought...and some howard’s reds in the pots. View attachment 4371799View attachment 4371801 ...i stripped her waay too much...oh well, still got some cuts! View attachment 4371803Def hp dominant...smells like the sweet maybe cherry tootsie rolls on the calyxes baby, good with me! View attachment 4371806 A top view of a redeye...hard to see but she’s a sexy lady. Smells rubber tire stem rub. I’ll take better pics tomorrow and post em up.


Has a strong catpiss taste after the cure a personal favorite


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 7, 2019)

If you are on IG he now has a page where he also auctions off packs of his own or others.


----------



## LinguaPeel (Nov 15, 2019)

Mellow old School said:


> I think I have an idea of what this RKS you all are talking about smells like...


Buy an expensive brand of Sesame oil through the mail, when the leaky bottle arrives in the mail, the center of the skunk spectrum is what you'll slightly detect through the box. Now imagine that smell so loud you couldn't bear to be in a house with it overnight. Thats a 4x6 grow of skunk weed with two carbon scrubbers. I cant smell the sesame but non growers can. 

On the left end of the skunk spectrum is a trip to NHRA drag events: eye burning nitro fumes and purple clouds of burnout smoke, and the other end is more sharp, like space lemons squeegeed through a block of wet space cheese, if space cheese were made out of space lemons, after being shat out by an alien who only eats skunkweed and space lemons. 

And skunk weed gets its smell from the same basic mechanism as sesame, a specific fatty acid being broken down.. The old skunks had multiple enzymes and enzyme catalysts that broke down the fatty acid in the plant into the skunk thiols. Skunk has literally nothing to do with terpene synthesis.

This is also how skunk weed gets you higher than high-thc trash, and is resistant to fungals. The fatty acid enzymes thatve been bred out of modern Cali trash weed in favor for lcd-marketable numerics has associated alcohols created by the breakdown of the FA that stimulate endocannabinoid activity,and are also able to digest fungal pathogens before they can multiply. 

I wouldn't trust ANY of these Cali trash scammer breeders, not a damn one of them knows skunk, Cannabis, plants,nature, reality, anything about growing or breeding. They've purposely devolved the fuck out of their ornamental weed for the simple fact that the government told them "more thc = more strong"... How much more backwards can a scene get? Wasn't the government notorious for lying about put during the era of the DEA gathering strains for big pharma?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 15, 2019)

Smoke reports on the Howards Red, and the Stone Mason??? I have some of the Howards Red seeds, and am interested in them.


----------



## BurtMaklin (Nov 24, 2019)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Smoke reports on the Howards Red, and the Stone Mason??? I have some of the Howards Red seeds, and am interested in them.


No smoke report yet, but this is day 41 of flower. Looks pretty decent, smells okay. It passed the first test and will move on to the organic soil, I won't pass judgement on it's lack of pungency until she grows as nature intended. I find everything grown in chemical formulas to lack in the essential oils/terpenes department, comparatively. It's got a funky, dank basement skunk funk with a touch of spice. 



It's only a small tester plant grown in megacrop. Looks like real dense, frosty, compact indica buds and plant structure that had very little stretch at onset, and clones super fast. The one behind it that's out of focus is the telescope skunk. Not as impressive yet.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 24, 2019)

This one is the Howards Red?


----------



## BurtMaklin (Nov 24, 2019)

jimihendrix1 said:


> This one is the Howards Red?


Shit. 

That's the stonemason.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Nov 25, 2019)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Smoke reports on the Howards Red, and the Stone Mason??? I have some of the Howards Red seeds, and am interested in them.


Hey jimehendrix1, I found one of my winners from this season in that pck of howards red. She’s very hashy and has some grape notes goin on...beautiful, gooey nugs, lime green. I pulled her a week or more early but still really packs a punch and the flavor is awesome. I have a feeling there’s some real gold in those seeds if you dig....with the occasional dog hair...


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Dec 3, 2019)

DankTankerous said:


> I just don’t understand why bigger breeders still vouch for him though. Coastal and others


how long have u lived in the real world dude. "It's called having a dog in the fight" when it come to real world affairs those dogs are;t always as obvious to some/most ijs. 

it's like on facebook where fake dog men come to sell pups and the folks who hype those pups are all his friends/associates yet, nobody else know who this dude is because he's a nobody trying to be somebody that needs help from his busy bodies = homies
that's my explanation anyway. lol peace


----------



## The Mantis (Dec 3, 2019)

DankTankerous said:


> I just don’t understand why bigger breeders still vouch for him though. Coastal and others


I think naturefarmer might have given Kagyu at Coastal the Black Domina they use. There's a lot of these petty rivalries in the seed business it seems, where a lot of mis-information is thrown about and you might be listening to a guy that's never grown before or a business that hates naturefarmer for whatever reason. That's why this board is good to maybe find some people you agree with/trust and listen to them and try what they do. Read their posts and look at their pictures. The only way to know for sure is to grow them out yourself. 

I'm only growing his stonemason right now and it's definitely some nice smoke an earthy but not hashy sweetness and a little skunky funk in there, but not overwhelming in your face like the dla5. It does grow nicely though and worth trying imo. I have 2 keepers (of basically the same pheno - will cull one at some point) we're still running that both have a nice purple look to them. I've also had a good report from a friend that grew out a cut as well. She had placed it number 1 out of 6 other varietals. I'll probably pop the telescope skunk next, with the romulan mom. There's some great romulan flower grown in norcal and hopefully it will be similar. 



jimihendrix1 said:


> Smoke reports on the Howards Red, and the Stone Mason??? I have some of the Howards Red seeds, and am interested in them.


Stonemason is great give it a try. See above for a sort of smoke report.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 4, 2019)

I believe it was Bob Hemphill that Nature Farmer gave the 95 Black Domina cut, and he also gave another guy the same cut a year or 2 ago and he won the Humboldt Cup for Best Indoor Indica.
He also has another different Black Domina ( Ortega ) he says is also potent.

Nature Farm also gave Hemphill the 79 Romulan cut.

IMHO TNF guy/UMELLO has been a pretty straight up dude, and is not stingy with his genetics. I bet if you were a friend, hed give you any cut he has.

Theres some old Coastal Seeds photos on Instagram of the Black Lights that uses the BD you have, but is crossed with the NL1. I have 2 packs of those on tap.... As well as the Puck Yeah, And Romulan x NL1.

The Blacks Lights looks killer... I want to F2 these, as well as the Puck Yeah. Im all about that Skelly Hashplant/Aka Puck cut. Id love to have the Skelly/Puck cut.

Weve got a killer Shiva Redux V1 that was just harvested. It was run 1 time before, and its loaded with resin, and is a keeper plant, and is Indica dominant. Its heavy duty NL5 pheno, and in reality was what I was hoping for. I love real deal NL5 from old. Late 80s-90s. Shit was pure fire and better than most anything of today. 

I bought a real Chem91 sk va clone 2 months ago, and gave it to a buddy for a mother plant, its been vegging, and in 2 weeks my buddy will take some clones off of it.

I just saw it today, and in 2 weeks hes going to take a bunch of clones to root. Also going to give another buddy 5-6. 1 to keep for a mother, and 4-5 others to flower out.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 4, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> Hey jimehendrix1, I found one of my winners from this season in that pck of howards red. She’s very hashy and has some grape notes goin on...beautiful, gooey nugs, lime green. I pulled her a week or more early but still really packs a punch and the flavor is awesome. I have a feeling there’s some real gold in those seeds if you dig.View attachment 4426730View attachment 4426731...with the occasional dog hair...



Looks great!!!


----------



## Mellow old School (Jan 17, 2020)

growslut said:


> has anyone grown Stonemason or Skunk Therapy?


Yep I have grown it twice now, will post some pictures tonight from day 57 in bloom, really special plants and the smoke too is special, strong and good...


----------



## Mellow old School (Jan 18, 2020)

A day late, but hey its weekend.

So as promised a few shot from day 58 in flower, one Skunk Therapy runt first up and then its sibling, a bit larger grown in NFT under 250 watt HPS.












Have a good Weekend...


----------



## Dawgfunk (Feb 15, 2020)

Mellow old School said:


> A day late, but hey its weekend.
> 
> So as promised a few shot from day 58 in flower, one Skunk Therapy runt first up and then its sibling, a bit larger grown in NFT under 250 watt HPS.
> 
> ...


Holy smokes mellow! looking like some real fire. what’s the smoke report on them babies?


----------



## Mellow old School (Feb 16, 2020)

Well, its been just 4 weeks since harvest, have sampled some, its good and strong very similiar to Skunk Tosis from the same vendor, these genetics I can only recommend all to try themselves, really some special smoke ahead for them...


----------



## Vertillumine (May 16, 2020)

Hi just it is very reliable on international orders. I mean he is.
Meeting my collection is a colombian gold x sk18 as freebie. 
Not looking for the ultimate sk. My order was to get his tahoe cookie aka RSOG in nice quantities to hunt. Being in europe means i am always growing sk ou nl5 etc. So no kush experience. Ahaha.

Also to say when he gets a cut. He turns it to a better version of it.
Probiotics make the plant in better health. And it gets into the genes.
About sk18 ; his selections lean toward afghani dominant, let’s say opposite to blueskyvienna (as you can see on the gram, but with fewer pics as it is outdoor and not much grown by others yet)


----------



## Mellow old School (May 17, 2020)

Will defintly order from them again in the future, recommended vendor

Have a good Sunday people...


----------



## Vertillumine (May 17, 2020)

Vertillumine said:


> Hi just it is very reliable on international orders. I mean he is.
> Meeting my collection is a colombian gold x sk18 as freebie.
> Not looking for the ultimate sk. My order was to get his tahoe cookie aka RSOG in nice quantities to hunt. Being in europe means i am always growing sk ou nl5 etc. So no kush experience. Ahaha.
> 
> ...


Just to add: to me it is very much natural to use his genetics in a similar way of growing technique. KNF if you will or at least notill for sure and organic at the minimum. Cheers


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 5, 2020)

Red eye day 53 and howard’s red day 54


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Cant wait for smoke reports on those.


----------



## raggyb (Jun 5, 2020)

Shiva Rose Day 20 12/12


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 7, 2020)

Red eye skunk wonker, buds all the way up the stalk.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 9, 2020)

purple one is the howard’s red, the other one is the red eye (rebl). That howard’s red is looking like designer stuff. She seems like she’s gonna have bag appeal for days. The stank is right too, strong danky grape lavender skunky hash. Right on. this is the red eye(refl). smoked some of her flower I pulled a lil over a wk ago cuz of some dead leaves rotting into the stem. stoney already! got more of the earthy spicey thing going on. this is the rebl up close. super hashy, sweet like strawberries or cherry tussin or something, with a funk to it. I’m thinking this’ll make some primo rosin. *the attachment is a blue orca haze from swami. accidental but whatever, some primo stuff as well.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 9, 2020)

Red eye skunks thru the loupe. Day 57


----------



## raggyb (Aug 9, 2020)

been waiting a while for this one. Shiva Rose just before picking. I could be more experienced with the last few decades' weed revolution, but imho the high on this one is sublime. Attach files


----------



## lambchopedd (Aug 26, 2020)

I’m 13 pages in so far and this thread has been a little exhausting. I’m not seeing enough grows/smoke reports (thus far). So I’m just gonna ask: has anyone grown the Silkroad Skunk, Shoeshiner skunk, or how about the Weasel Skunk?

The beans are affordable enough that I’m just like “eh, why not”. I’ve been curious about TNF since I stumbled on their site a few days ago. In the meantime, I guess I’ll keep sifting...


----------



## Dawgfunk (Sep 15, 2020)

Quick report while I’m thinkin about it-that howard’s red is where it’s at. Dankkk winner winner chx dinner phenos in there. Found one that had very nice sweet grape terps on the nose and a hell of a stone. On the fluffier side but definitely warm, funky-purple dank-stoney goodness. The other pheno I didn’t run but a buddy did inside was so gakky and nasty, she was a keeper because of the resin as were all the howards phenos, and wonderful bouquet and bag appeal. (we lost all the phenos from this run but all good, we found what’s good and now about to snag another pack). 
The red eye skunks were all really something. One was spicy and prone to flowering early on outdoors if you’re not careful, producing these huge football-sized buds on a couple different phenos with a resinous, hashy almost glistening and dripping resin on one of my favorites. Cherry fermenting, almost shitty sweet outhouse and skunk when you break into it with a pair of scissors. Great big nugs and no mold in those. The big footballs were a little more prone but what do you expect in a wetter outdoor climate? the red eye refl was spicy, aftershave-old spice ish kinda herb, almost irish springs soap and real stoney but motivated. The cherry knocks you on your ass and seals your eyes shut. Love that one. great flowers but definitely more of the hash maker’s delight. That one was covered w unique resin. Thick with it. The wonker was the red eye that turned purple and smelled a lot more like the howards red, more ghani dominant and big spears, full branches of lime green buds and purple hues and dark purple leaves from the weather...warmer with more spice behind the purple funk than the howards and definitely a different high. Happy and not as sleepy but I feel like all this skunk stuff has a real nice happy feeling that comes along with it. Definitely that irie feeling you get when you smoke some good old kind bud from back in the day, and the rest of the day you’re on cloud 9. 
Cheers, hope everyone is well.


----------



## SFnone (Oct 20, 2020)

So I decided to read this thread before making a purchase, and it really seems like there is no skunk to be found here... even if the buds are outstanding, they don't sound to be skunk... has ANYONE found true skunk? Or is it all just sweet, fruity shit...? sorry to be a dick, but I don't have the time or money for bullshit, and it's sounding like tnf is selling a lot of it.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Oct 20, 2020)

If anyone found skunk in TNF or anyone else's skunk lines, it would be big news. It hasn't happened. I ran a pack. Garbage.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Oct 21, 2020)

SFnone said:


> So I decided to read this thread before making a purchase, and it really seems like there is no skunk to be found here... even if the buds are outstanding, they don't sound to be skunk... has ANYONE found true skunk? Or is it all just sweet, fruity shit...? sorry to be a dick, but I don't have the time or money for bullshit, and it's sounding like tnf is selling a lot of it.


A couple of my red eye skunks smelled like skunk, but more like a skunk den. Warm smells, kinda gamey but there was skunk rollin right over the wonk pheno of mine. That was the more afghani dom plant. The other red eye was super frosted and I smelled skunk every time I’d rub up against her, as well as very strong when I trimmed it. It ended up with this sharp cherry ish outhouse skunk thing, very nice, stoney smoke. Yes, there is skunk in his lines. It’s not rks, he doesn’t claim to have it...but definitely some real skunk in there. I tripped when I smelled it and had to double take to make sure my nose wasn’t playin tricks but it’s in there. I’m gonna try and run his 2020 uncle fester skunk this winter to do some more digging. Cheers, good luck on the hunt.


----------



## Mellow old School (Oct 21, 2020)

His Skunk Tosis is one of the strongest weeds I have smoked in my 20+ years at this, even after a cure of 6 months very strong, almost to strong for me at least, but decent weed for sure, highly recommendable, plus freebies are good there...


----------



## raggyb (Oct 21, 2020)

Dawgfunk said:


> A couple of my red eye skunks smelled like skunk, but more like a skunk den. Warm smells, kinda gamey but there was skunk rollin right over the wonk pheno of mine. That was the more afghani dom plant. The other red eye was super frosted and I smelled skunk every time I’d rub up against her, as well as very strong when I trimmed it. It ended up with this sharp cherry ish outhouse skunk thing, very nice, stoney smoke. Yes, there is skunk in his lines. It’s not rks, he doesn’t claim to have it...but definitely some real skunk in there. I tripped when I smelled it and had to double take to make sure my nose wasn’t playin tricks but it’s in there. I’m gonna try and run his 2020 uncle fester skunk this winter to do some more digging. Cheers, good luck on the hunt.


haha last time i was in a skunk den and took a deep breath, ahh! so my fav one smells like a skunk inserted a lime up his ass, removed it and put it aside to mellow for a month.

I'd love to hear if you try the 2020 UFS and i for one think you should, lol. the Shiva Roses i grew from the 2018 open pollination seemed consistent, but for minor diffs in smell. My favorite had a lemon-lime at the end of flower, and some had orange and rotten canteloupe in there mid grow that disappeared when dried. the skunky background of the lem-lime pheno came forward after the cure and especially when it's crushed. every time someone opened the little bag the stink surprised me! it's gotta be crushed a little. I wonder if the lemon-lime tracks back to the father he kept now or the one that he didn't, cuz at this time that would be my fav one. of the other 2 girls one also had pronounced garlic smell in it and the other was garlic and honey. The garlic tamed -80% with several month's cure and I haven't tried the garlic honey one yet. 

based on this small grow, i'm wondering if I don't like it with the garlic terp effect in my bud as much. i think garlic for some reason is associated with the skunk, as is rubber, but skunkiness is more lime-like imho. Like a lime muddled in skunk prostate gland juice. Mmm that's the ticket.

i wouldn't call the SR sweet, not even the one i describe as honey-garlic.


----------



## SFnone (Oct 21, 2020)

Thanks for the replies... I guess I'll have to try it myself to see, but go in with low expectations.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Oct 21, 2020)

SFnone said:


> Thanks for the replies... I guess I'll have to try it myself to see, but go in with low expectations.


That skunk den, like you got some skunks around, you get that whiff...one of the red eyes had that goin on. The other one was a little warmer, still skunky but more rubber burnout and the low end funk. Good luck, I would dig thru his 2020 skunkbud stock. Seems like he isolated a pretty good male for the project.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Oct 21, 2020)

Anyone growing the carrion flower or corpse flower? What's the nose like? Does it match the description?


----------



## raggyb (Nov 19, 2020)

Shiva Rose. Smells it may be a lot like the other lemon lime I loved most so far. So if a skunk pulled a lime out of his ass and gave it to me I'd cure it and be happy to have it.


----------



## DotCom (Nov 24, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Anyone growing the carrion flower or corpse flower? What's the nose like? Does it match the description?


Those have been my favorite so far. Almost like a cat pissy sourness. 1 of my corpse had a lysol styled funk to it that was delish. I have a few of the carrion flower that just popped a few weeks back will update when they go.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Nov 24, 2020)

DotCom said:


> Those have been my favorite so far. Almost like a cat pissy sourness. 1 of my corpse had a lysol styled funk to it that was delish. I have a few of the carrion flower that just popped a few weeks back will update when they go.


 please do have been close to getting some for ages


----------



## DotCom (Nov 25, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> please do have been close to getting some for ages


The corpse was great i regretably lost my keeper to make room for something else and thought i would be able to find something similar in the other 8 beans and after popping the 8 i did not find her again which is why the carrion are on the table. There is something special in there i feel safe in telling you to go for it.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Nov 25, 2020)

DotCom said:


> The corpse was great i regretably lost my keeper to make room for something else and thought i would be able to find something similar in the other 8 beans and after popping the 8 i did not find her again which is why the carrion are on the table. There is something special in there i feel safe in telling you to go for it.


I think they are sold out last time I checked


----------



## raggyb (Nov 26, 2020)

having issue on the cure of that shiva rose it seems, thought i almost missed it drying too fast but it's come back in the jar so it may be okay. before jarring the bud was pretty crumbly which is my error but the smell off the crumble was good. like the other kind of afghan1 smell but without the grated cheese and the image of a bit of skunk comes 10 seconds later, in my mind at least. in the jar it's not stable yet and too early to tell. Smells signs of a little wet to me now so yikes gotta try and check my readers and adjust.


----------



## JewelRunner (Nov 26, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> I think they are sold out last time I checked


He has packs up for 60 bux right now for Black Friday. Those 2018 packs are going for 20 a piece


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 26, 2020)

The Shiva Skunk Redux is KILLER. Especially $20 a pack!!!.


----------



## johny22 (Nov 26, 2020)

Just popped a pack of e32 Arcarta Trainwreck X skunk#18 anyone run these before? Tiniest seeds I've ever seen.


----------



## T macc (Nov 27, 2020)

JewelRunner said:


> He has packs up for 60 bux right now for Black Friday. Those 2018 packs are going for 20 a piece


Great call! I just picked up a few packs for my collection.


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Nov 28, 2020)

Hahaha just my luck missed it thanks for the heads up


----------



## 5dekades (Dec 2, 2020)

did the nature farm shut down? or does the dude just never respond to emails?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 2, 2020)

May try and message him via Instagram.


----------



## michael2487 (Dec 2, 2020)

I’m running corpse flower by nature farm... smells really earthy not much skunk though I wish I could find that roadkill


----------



## DotCom (Dec 2, 2020)

michael2487 said:


> I’m running corpse flower by nature farm... smells really earthy not much skunk though I wish I could find that roadkill


I have ran quite a few of his strains now since 2018 drop and have not found a straight skunk. That being said, grade A is still special, did not make the cut into constant rotation but I enjoyed what came from it. The whiskey chase I have kept in rotation since 2018. I would have still had my original corpse but killed it thinking I would find something better in my other stock. I did not and regret it. Really liked Howard's red I still have some in the stash I will run again. I have also ran rubber tree and v2 rubber tree, the cheese v1, skunk head (i still have 2 phenos i am playing with i dont know if I have a keeper yet), ogre ( same deal 2 phenos on the fence), Sonoma, sanguinello. Uncle festers 2018.
Wow I just realized I have ran a fuck ton of his gear now. I still have the new round of uncle festers, zorilla gold, Williams wonder I think one or two more I have yet to pop. At the end of the day I have been happy with his stuff but no skunk still... the search for samsquanch continues.


----------



## BigDavid (Dec 2, 2020)

I got to try an outdoor run of the Uncle festers skunk open pollination 18' and it was a great smoke. Felt like the warm sun, as it gradually got into the body. Out of the 10 different strains I got from my friend, I kept going back to the skunk. Nothing really skunky about it, but something I wanted to smoke on all day.


----------



## T macc (Dec 2, 2020)

michael2487 said:


> I’m running corpse flower by nature farm... smells really earthy not much skunk though I wish I could find that roadkill


Dont hold your breath to find RKS. McCormick has original Skunk #1 that might be worth a try. I have a few packs to repopulate








Original Skunk No.1


Original Skunk No.1 Regular Seeds (Afghan x Colombian) x Acapulco Gold 8 to 10 Weeks Flowering Time THESE SKUNK #1 SEEDS HAVE ONLY BEEN REPRODUCED TWICE SINCE 1988! In 1988 Mel Frank begot Skunk No.1 seeds from Skunkman Sam, put them into the the refrigerator until 1996 when he reproduced them 8...




agseedco.com


----------



## michael2487 (Dec 3, 2020)

T macc said:


> Dont hold your breath to find RKS. McCormick has original Skunk #1 that might be worth a try. I have a few packs to repopulate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no old school skunk, unless someone’s kept a mother plant the last 30 years...


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Dec 3, 2020)

Should go have a look at Blueskiesveiena on Ig some good reports coming back on his skunk genetics


----------



## 5dekades (Dec 3, 2020)

T macc said:


> Dont hold your breath to find RKS. McCormick has original Skunk #1 that might be worth a try. I have a few packs to repopulate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is the #1 amsterdam stuff? If so I tried all that stuff in the 90's and it was never even close to skunk. The only skunk I ever saw in amsterdam was stuff that they did NOT sell......... I still can't believe the real USA skunk disappeared? (new to forum)


----------



## 5dekades (Dec 3, 2020)

jimihendrix1 said:


> May try and message him via Instagram.


thanks i got a hold..... if i gets em i'll do a report on here


----------



## raggyb (Dec 3, 2020)

I like the Uncle Sid I received as freebies. Strongest I've grown so far, and still don't feel paranoia so far, but I'm careful with it. Worth dealing with hermies to find a girl. Crazy good smells. Don't see it offered now.


----------



## T macc (Dec 3, 2020)

michael2487 said:


> There is no old school skunk, unless someone’s kept a mother plant the last 30 years...





5dekades said:


> is the #1 amsterdam stuff? If so I tried all that stuff in the 90's and it was never even close to skunk. The only skunk I ever saw in amsterdam was stuff that they did NOT sell......... I still can't believe the real USA skunk disappeared? (new to forum)


It's pretty much an F3 of the original release of Skunk 1. Seeds recieved in '88, and repopulated in '96 and '20


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Dec 4, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Should go have a look at Blueskiesveiena on Ig some good reports coming back on his skunk genetics


I would recommend anyone considering BSV's work to read this thread first!





__





Road Kill Skunk (Blueskiesvienna)


Looking for actual pictures and grow reports..... WITH images to support the claims.... Newest Breeder on the block selling and calling EVERYTHING in his possession “SKUNK TERPS”...Mentholated Skunk....Dead Skunk... The usual.... Personally asked the man himself for some more information and...



www.icmag.com


----------



## T macc (Dec 4, 2020)

michael2487 said:


> There is no old school skunk, unless someone’s kept a mother plant the last 30 years...


Also, I just remembered, there is such thing as a 50 year old clone only. Chemdawg is almost 30 now. It's very possible someone has an original city of RKS


----------



## Mr Gold Nuggs (Dec 4, 2020)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> I would recommend anyone considering BSV's work to read this thread first!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit doesnt look good does it


----------



## michael2487 (Dec 4, 2020)

DotCom said:


> I have ran quite a few of his strains now since 2018 drop and have not found a straight skunk. That being said, grade A is still special, did not make the cut into constant rotation but I enjoyed what came from it. The whiskey chase I have kept in rotation since 2018. I would have still had my original corpse but killed it thinking I would find something better in my other stock. I did not and regret it. Really liked Howard's red I still have some in the stash I will run again. I have also ran rubber tree and v2 rubber tree, the cheese v1, skunk head (i still have 2 phenos i am playing with i dont know if I have a keeper yet), ogre ( same deal 2 phenos on the fence), Sonoma, sanguinello. Uncle festers 2018.
> Wow I just realized I have ran a fuck ton of his gear now. I still have the new round of uncle festers, zorilla gold, Williams wonder I think one or two more I have yet to pop. At the end of the day I have been happy with his stuff but no skunk





T macc said:


> Also, I just remembered, there is such thing as a 50 year old clone only. Chemdawg is almost 30 now. It's very possible someone has an original city of RKS


i would imagine that you could keep a plant forever if that’s what a person wanted to do


----------



## 5dekades (Dec 4, 2020)

hmmmmm.... the skunk strains i had were from KY, canada, missouri, and indiana.....i gave the last moms away in 98' they had been alive for about a decade.....also the only way that they got REALLY skunky was organic fertilizers....and curing for a few months at least sometimes 6 months... a few would stink like mad when growing and then after cutting smell kinda like tomato plants... then after the cure they would REEK.
I figured some of the southern strains i had ( all were done by seeds every year) had some ditchweed mixed in the mix because you could take indiana ditch weed and if it cured right it would skunk up.... but even with the crazy skunk it was prob 1 in a 100 that had that crazy skunk


----------



## Dawgfunk (Dec 9, 2020)

michael2487 said:


> I’m running corpse flower by nature farm... smells really earthy not much skunk though I wish I could find that roadkill


He mentioned a while back you probably won’t find rks in his packs but definitely skunk. I found a hint of the high notes of it in the red eye but nothing that was super low and in that bass range of smell, it was more cherry shit incensy outhouse kinda thing with some skunk. I’m about to run the 2020 uncle fester skunk bud either this run or next, knock it back up with itself and keep diggin. Possibly throw some other lines in there for fun He’s got some awesome lines goin. Stoked to see where it goes from here. I have been aw’ed by the leaves on these plants. From what I’ve noticed, you can plant a seed here and a seed there random through the whole garden and pick out the nature farm gear in a second. Super unique and awesome leaf shape. Huge, double serrated and like I’ve never really seen before. Prehistoric like dinosaur leaves is what crossed my mind when they started growing.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Dec 9, 2020)

Howard’s Redred eye skunkred eye skunkred eye skunk
The last 3 are all different phenos, the last one looks a lot like the howards red but stacks huge baseball bats and more spicy afghan, the howards is mote spicy grape and lite lavender, very hashy. all very smiley. The 2nd one on the gd book is the spiciest pheno, first to flower and first to finish, almost smells like old bay seasoning and smokes a bit hotter, but a nice smoke. The first red eye is the one that smells like cherry, and smokes like you’re eating an icee. I’ve probably posted this multiple times already but here it is again. Tryna decide what to pop next is a tough decision. Hope everyone’s doin well and puffin tuff!


----------



## DotCom (Dec 9, 2020)

Ah! The Howard's red!!! I can't wait to get some of those going again you nailed the description on it perfect! @Dawgfunk. I had a thing happen. Had 5 packs of my last tnf order get torn to shreads by a puppy. I found little piles of seeds in places around the room with the exception of 1 that he ate completely. There was no way to see which label went with each pile. I gathered the seeds in their respective piles and labeled them with colors. I am running all 4 now just hoping he ate something not too important. Ill be sure to post pics, should be flipping them first week of janurary along with some seeds my moms boyfriend got me from some backwoods boys in Virginia and a few todd McCormick skunk #1.


----------



## raggyb (Dec 9, 2020)

DotCom said:


> Ah! The Howard's red!!! I can't wait to get some of those going again you nailed the description on it perfect! @Dawgfunk. I had a thing happen. Had 5 packs of my last tnf order get torn to shreads by a puppy. I found little piles of seeds in places around the room with the exception of 1 that he ate completely. There was no way to see which label went with each pile. I gathered the seeds in their respective piles and labeled them with colors. I am running all 4 now just hoping he ate something not too important. Ill be sure to post pics, should be flipping them first week of janurary along with some seeds my moms boyfriend got me from some backwoods boys in Virginia and a few todd McCormick skunk #1.


aww, bad doggie!


----------



## U79 (Dec 18, 2020)

Mr Gold Nuggs said:


> Shit doesnt look good does it


Attention seekers. Those are Oldtimer1 genetics. One out from Blueskies S-lines reminded me of a description from the Nature Farm of live skunk, or rather live skunk and lemon tea. Reading through this thread and posts about a cat pissy sourness from the Nature Farms corpse flower reminded me of one from Blueskies pheno hunters.

As I understand it Oldtimer1 shared genetics with Uncle Fester before Sam the Skunkman appeared so makes sense that terpene profiles would match. Of course they would differ as well, and the approaches taken by Blueskies are also quite different from those of the Nature Farm. Blueskies run Oldtimer1 genetics only while Nature Farm crosses Uncle Festers skunk out to some very interesting, rare and unique strains as well as classic cuts.

Appreciate everyone posting the Nature Farms gear in this thread, have been following for a while.


----------



## T macc (Dec 18, 2020)

U79 said:


> Attention seekers. Those are Oldtimer1 genetics. One out from Blueskies S-lines reminded me of a description from the Nature Farm of live skunk, or rather live skunk and lemon tea. Reading through this thread and posts about a cat pissy sourness from the Nature Farms corpse flower reminded me of one from Blueskies pheno hunters.
> 
> As I understand it Oldtimer1 shared genetics with Uncle Fester before Sam the Skunkman appeared so makes sense that terpene profiles would match. Of course they would differ as well, and the approaches taken by Blueskies are also quite different from those of the Nature Farm. Blueskies run Oldtimer1 genetics only while Nature Farm crosses Uncle Festers skunk out to some very interesting, rare and unique strains as well as classic cuts.
> 
> Appreciate everyone posting the Nature Farms gear in this thread, have been following for a while.


Not sure who OldTimer1 is tbh, but I'm 99% sure that TNF got his skunk from Master Thai. I think it was mentioned on his site at one point, or in this thread. MasterThai is in california, _his_ uncle is Fester. MasterThai has a LOT of old shit on his site. He hasn't sold to the public since 2018, unless he's opened up again. @jimihendrix1 would know the answer


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 18, 2020)

Last time I saw any of MT gear for sale was about 2 years ago. I believe either JamesBean, or SeedsHereNow had some packs.
From what I found on the net, all hes doing is raising Akita's.


----------



## Observe & Report (Dec 18, 2020)

MasterThai died in 2019, taking with him the secrets of how he created Tahoe OG™ in 1982, how he was contacted by aliens and gifted Cannabis genetics in the 90s, and of course how he got skunk from his weed growin', Hell's Angels ridin', PhD student advisin' Uncle Fester who is totally not someone he dreamed up after reading the Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test.

There was a message on his site from his widow about how she missed her "beloved MasterThai" before she let it expire.


----------



## U79 (Dec 19, 2020)

T macc said:


> Not sure who OldTimer1 is tbh, but I'm 99% sure that TNF got his skunk from Master Thai. I think it was mentioned on his site at one point, or in this thread. MasterThai is in california, _his_ uncle is Fester. MasterThai has a LOT of old shit on his site. He hasn't sold to the public since 2018, unless he's opened up again. @jimihendrix1 would know the answer


Thanks, yes that is it. Oltimer1 is best known for preserving the the original haze lines that are now with Ace.


----------



## U79 (Dec 19, 2020)

Observe & Report said:


> MasterThai died in 2019, taking with him the secrets of how he created Tahoe OG™ in 1982, how he was contacted by aliens and gifted Cannabis genetics in the 90s, and of course how he got skunk from his weed growin', Hell's Angels ridin', PhD student advisin' Uncle Fester who is totally not someone he dreamed up after reading the Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test.
> 
> There was a message on his site from his widow about how she missed her "beloved MasterThai" before she let it expire.


Is the story fake? I have no idea, I only heared that Fester worked with sacred seeds before Sam and noticed the matching descriptions. Oldtimer1 is also said to have contributed genetics to skunk before Sam. While stories can be difficult to verify and there are certainly fake legends out there, proof is as always in the pudding.


----------



## Kaliko (Jan 18, 2021)

I can tell you that the second installment of corpse flower that he made called Carrion Flower has some legit stanky skunk phenos in them. I ran 1/2 a pack and got 2 females. 1 is raw and sour skunk with garbage n gas. She is frosty as shit and the nugs are pretty. Extreme indica plants with an odd leaf look. The second pheno is also a stinker of acrid funk but not skunk more of hot asphalt and alot harrier, she also goes alot longer in flower. These are not rks but it's definitely skunky and dank. The skunkiest plant I have grown in a long time. Most of his gear is not very skunky at all but the carrion flower is the 1 you want. So I guess you could say that Yes I have a real skunk cut . Rks ehh nah but I bet she is skunkier than what most have. Check those out if you get a chance. I do not think you would be let down.


----------



## DankTankerous (Jan 19, 2021)

Kaliko said:


> I can tell you that the second installment of corpse flower that he made called Carrion Flower has some legit stanky skunk phenos in them. I ran 1/2 a pack and got 2 females. 1 is raw and sour skunk with garbage n gas. She is frosty as shit and the nugs are pretty. Extreme indica plants with an odd leaf look. The second pheno is also a stinker of acrid funk but not skunk more of hot asphalt and alot harrier, she also goes alot longer in flower. These are not rks but it's definitely skunky and dank. The skunkiest plant I have grown in a long time. Most of his gear is not very skunky at all but the carrion flower is the 1 you want. So I guess you could say that Yes I have a real skunk cut . Rks ehh nah but I bet she is skunkier than what most have. Check those out if you get a chance. I do not think you would be let down.


Integrity is still everything. I just don’t trust the dude. To buy someone’s seeds is to trust what they say. This is not a complete legal business (cannabis). So if you show yourself dishonest that’s it for me. If you read this whole thread, people couldn’t find it. I understand there are shitty growers and growing styles, but read the thread no one found it or even close, in fact people found fruity flavors. I don’t care if it’s dank, sell it for what it is. I don’t have time or money for folks like that


----------



## Kaliko (Jan 19, 2021)

DankTankerous said:


> Integrity is still everything. I just don’t trust the dude. To buy someone’s seeds is to trust what they say. This is not a complete legal business (cannabis). So if you show yourself dishonest that’s it for me. If you read this whole thread, people couldn’t find it. I understand there are shitty growers and growing styles, but read the thread no one found it or even close, in fact people found fruity flavors. I don’t care if it’s dank, sell it for what it is. I don’t have time or money for folks like that


I can appreciate your thoughts on the matter. I had no idea any of this kid game he said, she said was going on with him or his strains. I found him searching for skunk on google . I also found fruity flavors in a few of his strains that I did not think should be fruity. But with all the nonsense aside, I found 1 that in most people's eyes would be some dank skunky weed. Everything else is irrelevant at this point because I am not throwing it out over some dude being shitty to another. Probably will only ever be a few people that end up smoking any of mine so it can be whatever people want to think I don't have rks but I have a skunky lil lady that is stinkier than most.


----------



## Kaliko (Jan 19, 2021)

DankTankerous said:


> Integrity is still everything. I just don’t trust the dude. To buy someone’s seeds is to trust what they say. This is not a complete legal business (cannabis). So if you show yourself dishonest that’s it for me. If you read this whole thread, people couldn’t find it. I understand there are shitty growers and growing styles, but read the thread no one found it or even close, in fact people found fruity flavors. I don’t care if it’s dank, sell it for what it is. I don’t have time or money for folks like that


I also agree that Liars are the worst !! It's all a money grab now . People forgot about morals , respect, dignity or paying it forward. Not everyone but Alot these days .


----------



## michael2487 (Jan 19, 2021)

I just want to know where the real deal skunk is...


----------



## DankTankerous (Jan 19, 2021)

Kaliko said:


> I can appreciate your thoughts on the matter. I had no idea any of this kid game he said, she said was going on with him or his strains. I found him searching for skunk on google . I also found fruity flavors in a few of his strains that I did not think should be fruity. But with all the nonsense aside, I found 1 that in most people's eyes would be some dank skunky weed. Everything else is irrelevant at this point because I am not throwing it out over some dude being shitty to another. Probably will only ever be a few people that end up smoking any of mine so it can be whatever people want to think I don't have rks but I have a skunky lil lady that is stinkier than most.


I’m glad you found that skunks lady.


----------



## Kaliko (Jan 19, 2021)

DankTankerous said:


> I’m glad you found that skunks lady.


Like I said , she might not be everyone's idea of RKS but she is definitely a skunk and foots the smell.


----------



## 5dekades (Feb 12, 2021)

me and a friend split some nature farm packs, uncle festers, grade A, guapo, and khyber... seems like they are all males out of about 2 dozen, and super bad powdery mildew.... but they do look old school to me.. crazy ribbed stems and stem rub smell .... 
anybody else have a super bad PM problem runnin these??


----------



## Dawgfunk (Feb 13, 2021)

5dekades said:


> me and a friend split some nature farm packs, uncle festers, grade A, guapo, and khyber... seems like they are all males out of about 2 dozen, and super bad powdery mildew.... but they do look old school to me.. crazy ribbed stems and stem rub smell ....
> anybody else have a super bad PM problem runnin these??


Not too bad pm except for on a couple of the real big red eye skunks we ran a cpl yrs back. I may have stressed em out or put em in too shady a spot. Fat colas real early on and I wasn’t ready for a pnw season, so hit that one pretty good. Other than that, been finding good mix of male and females, real distinct leaf structure and strong ass plants. Funky smells, way different than the norm. Super sturdy. Got a grip of buddies who are og and chem heads and were raving about how they liked the howards but really wanted to see what it would add to the mix of their own favs. I think his 2020 packs are gonna be dialed in, I could see where he was going w the howards red, saw 2 stellar standout females in the 1st pack and now I’m excited to see what comes of the 2020 howards red hit with that select male. Sorry to hear about all the males, I can’t remember what % we had but remember having a pretty decent ratio of f/m.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Feb 13, 2021)

5dekades said:


> me and a friend split some nature farm packs, uncle festers, grade A, guapo, and khyber... seems like they are all males out of about 2 dozen, and super bad powdery mildew.... but they do look old school to me.. crazy ribbed stems and stem rub smell ....
> anybody else have a super bad PM problem runnin these??


are you staying on top of your sprays? I like plant therapy or something similar, it’s also a simple recipe to mock if you wanna save some money but it works. Also, I was fooled with a few of his beans and thought they were male. Took a sec but finally pulled thru and showed their true colors!! Hope you find some winners in there. Any females? How far along are they?


----------



## 5dekades (Feb 17, 2021)

Dawgfunk said:


> Not too bad pm except for on a couple of the real big red eye skunks we ran a cpl yrs back. I may have stressed em out or put em in too shady a spot. Fat colas real early on and I wasn’t ready for a pnw season, so hit that one pretty good. Other than that, been finding good mix of male and females, real distinct leaf structure and strong ass plants. Funky smells, way different than the norm. Super sturdy. Got a grip of buddies who are og and chem heads and were raving about how they liked the howards but really wanted to see what it would add to the mix of their own favs. I think his 2020 packs are gonna be dialed in, I could see where he was going w the howards red, saw 2 stellar standout females in the 1st pack and now I’m excited to see what comes of the 2020 howards red hit with that select male. Sorry to hear about all the males, I can’t remember what % we had but remember having a pretty decent ratio of f/m.


hey dawgfunk, we got em in 2 diff grows, mine is about 70 degrees with 30-40% humidity my buds is a lil warmer and more humid prob 50-60%
they are about a month and a half old now and look/smell very old school to me (def remind me of look and smell of 80s and 90s stuff) very good ribbed stems crazy stem smells but horrible PM on all of em, the old strains i had in the past never had PM ever, never even knew it existed till that past few years, never had to spray anything on em....but some of my newer strains get a lil pm but it's white these ones all have a light grey PM even on the stems it's crazy..... yeah they all have the lil bananas except ONE so i got my fingers crossed!!
and damn! i really wanted the howards red but our first packs got lost in mail so the dude sent a new batch but forgot to put howards in there super bummed but TNF dude is super cool for replacing!


----------



## 5dekades (Feb 17, 2021)

oh and i have sprayed some stuff on em but i really want the old school stuff that did not need spraying (these are indoor)


----------



## Dawgfunk (Feb 17, 2021)

5dekades said:


> oh and i have sprayed some stuff on em but i really want the old school stuff that did not need spraying (these are indoor)


Right on! Yea I understand the pm problems. It’s bad in PNW. I will use bt and spinosad early veg and then start hitting it with plant therapy after that, which is basically veg oil, peppermint, cotric acid and a little soap, I think u can get away w using bronners for the peppermint soap, but had much better luck keepin em sprayed before flowers set and didn’t see as much powdery on this last crop. Cheers and good luck! Hope you find some winners in those packs.


----------



## BigDavid (Feb 18, 2021)

TakeoSensei said:


> Hi everybody, just to let you know i ordered on the february 3 2020 sent the money the same day on PayPal. He said he get the donation.
> Now we are the 18 february and I received nothing and when i sent him email he didn't answer or when i ask him on his instagram the guy just delete my comments.
> 
> So don't buy seeds from The Nature Farm this guy will steal your money and will not answer you.
> ...


Take this however you want, but two weeks is a far cry from a scam. It took about a month to get my seeds. Not a huge deal. Before you start calling people liars, consider how your reaction comes off. Patience Sensei?


----------



## TakeoSensei (Feb 18, 2021)

BigDavid said:


> Take this however you want, but two weeks is a far cry from a scam. It took about a month to get my seeds. Not a huge deal. Before you start calling people liars, consider how your reaction comes off. Patience Sensei?


Did you read all my words or just the part you want ?


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 18, 2021)

BigDavid said:


> Take this however you want, but two weeks is a far cry from a scam. It took about a month to get my seeds. Not a huge deal. Before you start calling people liars, consider how your reaction comes off. Patience Sensei?


I could be wrong but I think the issue is the lack of communication. If u pay with PayPal/cashapp/venmo that takes off any time it takes for cash to travel through the mail so there's no reason for a direct deal to be taking that long. And if there is a reason it should be communicated with the person who's funds you have. The days of waiting over 2 weeks when u paid instantly should be a thing of the past and if it's getting lost in the mail system all it would take is a quick REPLY to the customer who's money you took.

Best care scenario: just bad customer service and the package comes in today's mail.

I'm not a worst case dude so let's just hope the beans are almost there.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 18, 2021)

TakeoSensei said:


> Hi everybody, just to let you know i ordered on the february 3 2020 sent the money the same day on PayPal. He said he get the donation.
> Now we are the 18 february and I received nothing and when i sent him email he didn't answer or when i ask him on his instagram the guy just delete my comments.
> 
> So don't buy seeds from The Nature Farm this guy will steal your money and will not answer you.
> ...


If that's the case, that's totally unacceptable.

I ordered from him a couple of years ago and had no problems.

I have noticed that his offerings seem skimpy compared to a couple years back.
Seems like he doesn't have much stock.


----------



## TakeoSensei (Feb 18, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> If that's the case, that's totally unacceptable.
> 
> I ordered from him a couple of years ago and had no problems.
> 
> ...


It seems like the problem it solved, the guy just answered me no beans for the moment but I'll wait.


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 18, 2021)

TakeoSensei said:


> It seems like the problem it solved, the guy just answered me no beans for the moment but I'll wait.


Did he take your money for seeds he doesn't have?


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 18, 2021)

Bakersfield said:


> Did he take your money for seeds he doesn't have?


Sure sounds like it. Given that buddy PayPal him the funds, right? Was this a dd or something u bought thru website. I suppose I could understand if he just didn't have his inventory lined up or whatever. Still should have taken the 30 second and responded to him. Or better yet when tnf saw guy paid for something he didn't have... Reach out to him


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 18, 2021)

BigDavid said:


> Take this however you want, but two weeks is a far cry from a scam. It took about a month to get my seeds. Not a huge deal. Before you start calling people liars, consider how your reaction comes off. Patience Sensei?


If someone pays instantly via electronic payments waiting 2 weeks to ship out is total unacceptable. Especially $190 order.

Unless you let customers know before they paid you that they'd have to wait weeks for you to get off your lazy butt to ship.

Just my opinion


----------



## BigDavid (Feb 18, 2021)

TakeoSensei said:


> It seems like the problem it solved, the guy just answered me no beans for the moment but I'll wait.


Ok that's messed up. My bad. :: Steps off high-horse ::


----------



## 5dekades (Feb 20, 2021)

hey we had to wait a while for them to ship (like a week or so), they got lost in the mail, but he did replace them!! (this was last nov-dec)
and i know there were tons of fires in his area..... so he seems totally legit, shit happens..he didn't have to replace em but he did....(i got some PM probs but other than that the stuff seems like old school stuff, will def post after i get some buds)


----------



## rlslmshdy (Feb 21, 2021)

I read to page 7 jumped page 35. I wasnt reading 36 pages of grown men running this guys name in the dirt.
I cant speak for him. I dont know him. I had ordered. 9 seed packets from 3 seedbanks for my first grow. From when I decided to grow my own. Ive only really started enjoying weed since August. Anyways didnt take me long to learn that buying in DC getting shit but paying top shelf prices. That i was growing my own. I was gonna do my best to grow the best bud I could. Well I found KNF growing method. Before I found natural farmer and saw he used that method. But first I found Dominion. Soon as I learned of his genetics I knew. I was using these. Then I found this guy. But I thought the guy was doing us a favor. What mean is. He prob is still working the line further. But figured MOST of like me would benefit from these still better plants. So he offered up seeds. Even though he isn't finished. Not hating Dominion but I think I heard him say he's working but won't release until he's found RKS. Well hell as hard n rare as it seems to find. That might be 20 years from now lol. Id rather be able go ahead at least get better plants. While he continues working it further. 
Also when I first saw RKS mentioned several weeks. I thought it mean really strong smelling weed. Smelling close to skunk. I never dreamed it really meant 100% like real road killed skunk. I live in rural appalachian mountians. We see n occasionally hit a road kill skunk quite often. That really can almost gag me. I still find it hard to believe it smells that bad. If yall grew that in your house/basement for 50-70 days. I wanna how you lived in your damn house. I mean SERIOUSLY. Not being a dick. But really running over a fresh one seriously. No way I'm living with that smell for 50 days. I cant remember back 20 years ago. Everyone looks back 30-40 years ago more fondly than it was. For example 30 years ago. I remember going Pizza hut being like being this special event. I remember it being the most incredible thing. About once a year. Ill want to relive that experience. Takes me one bite to realize that was rose colored glasses. Im not saying yall aren't right but man that's nasty smelling lol. That said the way yall bitching n moaning. I want it bad hahahahha.


----------



## rlslmshdy (Feb 21, 2021)

5dekades said:


> me and a friend split some nature farm packs, uncle festers, grade A, guapo, and khyber... seems like they are all males out of about 2 dozen, and super bad powdery mildew.... but they do look old school to me.. crazy ribbed stems and stem rub smell ....
> anybody else have a super bad PM problem runnin these??


Serious question. No disrespect intended. Im soon starting my first grow. Im trying learn. I thought powdery mildew was result of grower not seeds. I mean like tomatoes. A cultivar might be more susceptible but still my fault as grower if my plant has a problem. Am wrong in this thinking. Is growing weed different.


----------



## MyBallzItch (Feb 22, 2021)

rlslmshdy said:


> Serious question. No disrespect intended. Im soon starting my first grow. Im trying learn. I thought powdery mildew was result of grower not seeds. I mean like tomatoes. A cultivar might be more susceptible but still my fault as grower if my plant has a problem. Am wrong in this thinking. Is growing weed different.


I think you kind of answered your own question. Pm isn't coming from the seeds but "a cultivar might be more susceptible" is the theory. If the same strain is a pm magnets in separate locations/environments then you could start to infer the "cultivar might be more susceptible" in some ways due to no "fault" of the grower.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Feb 22, 2021)

rlslmshdy said:


> Serious question. No disrespect intended. Im soon starting my first grow. Im trying learn. I thought powdery mildew was result of grower not seeds. I mean like tomatoes. A cultivar might be more susceptible but still my fault as grower if my plant has a problem. Am wrong in this thinking. Is growing weed different.


From what I’ve gathered, powdery mildew is a fungus and can infect a plant and lie dormant until the right environment causes it to bloom. Not sure what would cause the plant to be more susceptable, maybe leaf surface or genetic predisposition but I do know a lot comes down to humidity, air flow and temperature, and if it’s around and your plants are in the wrong environment, it will take over. Honestly, it doesn’t even matter if your temps are cranked up to the 90s, your humidity just better be up in the 80% range(sounds crazy, right?!)!! Temp’s in the 60’s, drop that humidity down so they can breathe. As long as that plant is able to transpire and you do some preventatives, PM should be nearly nonexistent. Here’s a VPN chart that covers the range of temp vs humidity for optimum plants. Makes sense why sometimes the fall plants that get rained on tend to do fine all the way thru finish. https://www.perfectgrower.com/knowledge/knowledge-base/vpd-chart-vapor-pressure-deficit/


----------



## 5dekades (Feb 24, 2021)

rlslmshdy said:


> Serious question. No disrespect intended. Im soon starting my first grow. Im trying learn. I thought powdery mildew was result of grower not seeds. I mean like tomatoes. A cultivar might be more susceptible but still my fault as grower if my plant has a problem. Am wrong in this thinking. Is growing weed different.


i have found it to be a combo of both the genetics and the grower. but the old strains from the 80's and 90's NEVER HAD PM, EVER. I never even knew about it till the past few years. but those genetics were from OUTDOOR plants brought inside for the first time, not grown in closets for 20 years. i have a few strains that are hybrids of new and old with zero PM and I've had a few newer strains that i ran at 72-75 degrees with 35% humidity (after having higher humidity like 50-60%)that i eventually gave up because of the PM (while some others had no PM), some dudes might like spraying stuff all over them, but i would rather have strains that don't get PM


----------



## DotCom (Feb 24, 2021)

5dekades said:


> i have found it to be a combo of both the genetics and the grower. but the old strains from the 80's and 90's NEVER HAD PM, EVER. I never even knew about it till the past few years. but those genetics were from OUTDOOR plants brought inside for the first time, not grown in closets for 20 years. i have a few strains that are hybrids of new and old with zero PM and I've had a few newer strains that i ran at 72-75 degrees with 35% humidity (after having higher humidity like 50-60%)that i eventually gave up because of the PM (while some others had no PM), some dudes might like spraying stuff all over them, but i would rather have strains that don't get PM


Hey man it's weird to read because I just noticed the smallest amount of pm on my 2020 stuff from tnf. But also this time of year with it being cold out my area gets pretty chilly possibly low 60s to high 50s and can sometimes hit low 80s when appollo drags the sun out of the outlet humidity does quite the dance herself. I was always of the school of thought to not have large spreads of humidity and temp for an indoor set up from lights on and off. I personally am 100% sure it is my environment but wanted to share all the same. This is the first bit of pm I have ever seen in my garden, and I have been growing his gear since 2018. I really think you should double check your environment and some pm threads to double check yourself.


----------



## 5dekades (Feb 25, 2021)

DotCom said:


> Hey man it's weird to read because I just noticed the smallest amount of pm on my 2020 stuff from tnf. But also this time of year with it being cold out my area gets pretty chilly possibly low 60s to high 50s and can sometimes hit low 80s when appollo drags the sun out of the outlet humidity does quite the dance herself. I was always of the school of thought to not have large spreads of humidity and temp for an indoor set up from lights on and off. I personally am 100% sure it is my environment but wanted to share all the same. This is the first bit of pm I have ever seen in my garden, and I have been growing his gear since 2018. I really think you should double check your environment and some pm threads to double check yourself.


hey hey, i guess I didn't explain it right, I'm not a newbie to the game. I know how to deal with modern strains when it comes to the environment. What i was hoping for with the old genetics was way less problems, especially PM. The OLD genetics i ran years ago never had PM, never had to spray for PM. they were genetics from around the world, USA from "the south", cali, BC, Missouri, even ran some real aphgani and thai and hawaiian, even some Dutch.... indoor and out. Some of the southern stuff (skunk) i would grow until it snowed out with no probs no PM.
the nature farm stuff i had in the perfect environment for modern strains (like 72-75 degrees and around 50% humidity) other plants were in there with no probs (even a strain that is killer but gets PM) and they were getting covered in PM, i tried dropping the humidity and it helped a lil.
So the stuff looks and def smells like some old school stuff, but i was surprised that it got PM so bad..(even in same room as the others having no PM)


----------



## Bakersfield (Feb 25, 2021)

5dekades said:


> hey hey, i guess I didn't explain it right, I'm not a newbie to the game. I know how to deal with modern strains when it comes to the environment. What i was hoping for with the old genetics was way less problems, especially PM. The OLD genetics i ran years ago never had PM, never had to spray for PM. they were genetics from around the world, USA from "the south", cali, BC, Missouri, even ran some real aphgani and thai and hawaiian, even some Dutch.... indoor and out. Some of the southern stuff (skunk) i would grow until it snowed out with no probs no PM.
> the nature farm stuff i had in the perfect environment for modern strains (like 72-75 degrees and around 50% humidity) other plants were in there with no probs (even a strain that is killer but gets PM) and they were getting covered in PM, i tried dropping the humidity and it helped a lil.
> So the stuff looks and def smells like some old school stuff, but i was surprised that it got PM so bad..(even in same room as the others having no PM)


I believe there are killer strains of PM floating around now that weren't around back in the day.
No Russet mites or dudding back then either.


----------



## Kaliko (Feb 26, 2021)

I had 1 plant by him that I was sure was gonna be skunky. Once I cut it down the skunk was long gone. I have grown coffin skunk , unclefesters skunk18 , and carriin flower all of which were supposed to be live skunk n meat blah ,blah fuckin blah. Fruity skunk 1 knock off bullshit as far as I can see. Thia dude might have had a plant that wasn't in phylos but even phylos was a terrible company full of lies. Unfortunately there is no RKS. You could find something sort of skunky in just about any gassy strain if you pop enough but roadkill ,stinks from a block away skunk is not in the nature farms gear for sure.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Feb 26, 2021)

Kaliko said:


> I had 1 plant by him that I was sure was gonna be skunky. Once I cut it down the skunk was long gone. I have grown coffin skunk , unclefesters skunk18 , and carriin flower all of which were supposed to be live skunk n meat blah ,blah fuckin blah. Fruity skunk 1 knock off bullshit as far as I can see. Thia dude might have had a plant that wasn't in phylos but even phylos was a terrible company full of lies. Unfortunately there is no RKS. You could find something sort of skunky in just about any gassy strain if you pop enough but roadkill ,stinks from a block away skunk is not in the nature farms gear for sure.


He did claim he doesn’t have the roadkill. But I wonder if harvest window has something to do with where the skunk really comes thru in the cured flower. The dogwalker has a pretty big harvest window, but there’s only a small window when you wanna pull it and get that pure skunk out of it. Maybe if you ran a room of that skunky one, and pulled in succession, maybe you could find where that skunk is. But I feel you, sometimes it’s there, and you just know it’s skunk, and then harvest and no skunk. I’m gonna pop his 2020 uncle fester skunkbud selection and see how those turn out. skunk or not, all of tnf’s stuff has been super happy, stoney as a dabby duck. cuts thru and settles in when the other strains aren’t working.


----------



## 5dekades (Feb 26, 2021)

Kaliko said:


> I had 1 plant by him that I was sure was gonna be skunky. Once I cut it down the skunk was long gone. I have grown coffin skunk , unclefesters skunk18 , and carriin flower all of which were supposed to be live skunk n meat blah ,blah fuckin blah. Fruity skunk 1 knock off bullshit as far as I can see. Thia dude might have had a plant that wasn't in phylos but even phylos was a terrible company full of lies. Unfortunately there is no RKS. You could find something sort of skunky in just about any gassy strain if you pop enough but roadkill ,stinks from a block away skunk is not in the nature farms gear for sure.


Hey i grew the real deal over 20+years ago, i had about 5 diff SKUNK varieties from diff places. my main one that was from "down south" stunk from miles away (outdoor) and almost as bad indoor (ionizers was the only way, no super close neighbors etc)
but after you cut it it would smell more like freshly mown lawn mixed with tomato plant, then cure it for at least 2-3 months and the stink came back.... also i noticed stuff would be WAY skunkier with organic fertilizers, and also it the plant got pollinated


----------



## 5dekades (Feb 26, 2021)

Dawgfunk said:


> He did claim he doesn’t have the roadkill. But I wonder if harvest window has something to do with where the skunk really comes thru in the cured flower. The dogwalker has a pretty big harvest window, but there’s only a small window when you wanna pull it and get that pure skunk out of it. Maybe if you ran a room of that skunky one, and pulled in succession, maybe you could find where that skunk is. But I feel you, sometimes it’s there, and you just know it’s skunk, and then harvest and no skunk. I’m gonna pop his 2020 uncle fester skunkbud selection and see how those turn out. skunk or not, all of tnf’s stuff has been super happy, stoney as a dabby duck. cuts thru and settles in when the other strains aren’t working.


i always remember drying whole plants (like the dudes did that i got seeds from) i dried for a week then cut long colas, left the big stem where it was kinda moist, and cured for months to bring the skunk back.......i maybe burped for a week at the most then just left in a bag to cure


----------



## 5dekades (Feb 26, 2021)

oh and i grew the skunk in hydro and in dirt with synthetic nutrients and there was a big difference in stink and taste compared to organic bat guano fish crap worm tea etc.......same as skunk outdoor dudes i knew, they used horseshit and cow and chicken shit etc......


----------



## Dawgfunk (Feb 27, 2021)

yea man the organics really help bring it to fruition from what I’ve noticed. And definitely the cure. I’m still getting the daggone cure down. Was good this time but still ended up with a flavor that definitely came from leaving it in those paper sacks for too long. Seems like the totes method works just fine, may just get a few smaller totes for this next run instead of dealing with flipping paper bags. Yall ever cure in paper bag/contractor bags? I’ve had old timers tell me it’s the best way if you do it right.


----------



## 5dekades (Feb 27, 2021)

Dawgfunk said:


> yea man the organics really help bring it to fruition from what I’ve noticed. And definitely the cure. I’m still getting the daggone cure down. Was good this time but still ended up with a flavor that definitely came from leaving it in those paper sacks for too long. Seems like the totes method works just fine, may just get a few smaller totes for this next run instead of dealing with flipping paper bags. Yall ever cure in paper bag/contractor bags? I’ve had old timers tell me it’s the best way if you do it right.


hey man! the way i used to do it: was cut whole plant, hang upside down to dry usually 7 days, then cut the long buds/colas and put in gallon ziploc bags, maybe open them once a day for a minute for the first week then i just left them alone.... that was it. The hardest part is not smoking it for 3-6 months.
I've seen friends do a carboard box for a few weeks or other weird shit and it always seemed like their stuff burnt like shit (would turn black and not burn right).
maybe if the stuff seemed to dry in the curing period i would put pieces of broke terra cotta pots soaked in water for a few days in the bags to keep it from drying out too much, but that old schools stuff was "oily" and sticky so didn't dry out same way this new stuff


----------



## 5dekades (Feb 27, 2021)

yeah man drying right and curing right was always the hardest part, way harder than growing


----------



## Cosmic7777 (Jun 24, 2021)

Okay so I'm new to these forms but have been growing for 25 years. To keep it short and sweet I purchased about $1,000 worth of seed from the nature farm for a skunk hunt. After popping 30 or so pack s over the last 3 years not anything close to skunk that I remember.
Sent him a few emails ... took him a couple months to answer but gave me some free packs..... packs were worthless. But the last straw was when he posted that the RKS is in his carrion flower line,BS!!! I ran several packs of both carrion and corpse flower , no true skunk , just fruits and BO 

the Ghost OG cut I have smells more of skunk that any of the nature farms genetics


----------



## Cosmic7777 (Jun 24, 2021)

Oh yes and major PM and fungal issues with his genetics


----------



## Pi$tol (Jun 24, 2021)

Cosmic7777 said:


> Oh yes and major PM and fungal issues with his genetics


Dang buddy sorry to hear that. I'm interested in his gear too


----------



## Cosmic7777 (Jun 24, 2021)

I would definitely go with a more reputable breeder as he doesn't answer emails or responses too quickly. Takes him a few months and his response is basically use knf, your soil is too hot, you're not a good grower, or Or you must not be drying properly.

But yet I can grow every other cultivar that is not his very well with no issue.


----------



## Kaliko (Jun 24, 2021)

Cosmic7777 said:


> I would definitely go with a more reputable breeder as he doesn't answer emails or responses too quickly. Takes him a few months and his response is basically use knf, your soil is too hot, you're not a good grower, or Or you must not be drying properly.
> 
> But yet I can grow every other cultivar that is not his very well with no issue.


I grew quite a bit of his gear also . I was super excited to run the carrion flower but after 3 packs all were fruit or some form of kush looking plants. I ran coffin skunk from him in the beginning and used a really nice male to cross to a local skunk that was skunk smelling but not flavored. I expected skunk and dank. Lol I got Pineapple. These plants push huge and I mean calf size raw pineapple buds . Still have tons of the seeds but his gear made my local skunk turn pineapple lol


----------



## Cosmic7777 (Jun 24, 2021)

Kaliko said:


> I grew quite a bit of his gear also . I was super excited to run the carrion flower but after 3 packs all were fruit or some form of kush looking plants. I ran coffin skunk from him in the beginning and used a really nice male to cross to a local skunk that was skunk smelling but not flavored. I expected skunk and dank. Lol I got Pineapple. These plants push huge and I mean calf size raw pineapple buds . Still have tons of the seeds but his gear made my local skunk turn pineapple lol


Yes pineapple all day , that's mostly what I got too. Lol at least that's a common trait . He needs to be honest with his BS


----------



## Kaliko (Jun 24, 2021)

Cosmic7777 said:


> Yes pineapple all day , that's mostly what I got too. Lol at least that's a common trait . He needs to be honest with his BS


I am pretty sure that he used a basic fruity skunk 1 and just duped everyone


----------



## Cosmic7777 (Jun 24, 2021)

His 2018 white packs had two males , one more Mexican leaning skunk and and an Afghani leaning male. The black packs in 2020 he used that one Afghani male which is where I think things went wrong because every single plant comes out just like that male . 

All of my keepers came from the white packs 
A lot more diverse phenos


----------



## BigDavid (Jun 27, 2021)

Cosmic7777 said:


> His 2018 white packs had two males , one more Mexican leaning skunk and and an Afghani leaning male. The black packs in 2020 he used that one Afghani male which is where I think things went wrong because every single plant comes out just like that male .
> 
> All of my keepers came from the white packs
> A lot more diverse phenos



I havent been able to figure out what the nose was on my skunk op, but its definitely pineapple.


----------



## Cosmic7777 (Jun 27, 2021)

I've had better luck with AK bean brains


----------



## Mellow old School (Jun 29, 2021)

> Oh yes and major PM and fungal issues with his genetics


Care to enligthen on that, how can genetics cause PM and fungal issues?

I would state that your conditions are the reasoning behind those issues and not the genetics.

Only grown 2 of his strains and not had any issues, except for some good weed...


----------



## Cosmic7777 (Jun 29, 2021)

Yes as I stated above all his genetics were prone to pm and fungal issues when everybody else in the same environment did not get any fungal or PM issues, happened several times . Yes my room is humid and prone to mold . That's the point . I want to weed out the weak ones and keep the strong in this particular room.


----------



## Cosmic7777 (Jun 29, 2021)

Mellow old School said:


> Care to enligthen on that, how can genetics cause PM and fungal issues?
> 
> I would state that your conditions are the reasoning behind those issues and not the genetics.
> 
> Only grown 2 of his strains and not had any issues, except for some good weed...


On a positive most of his genetics are definitely mite resistant 
I can definitely vouch for that lol. I run my new genetics through some rough times . I like to see what I can do with them and limitation they may have


----------



## Cosmic7777 (Jun 29, 2021)

Mellow old School said:


> Care to enligthen on that, how can genetics cause PM and fungal issues?
> 
> I would state that your conditions are the reasoning behind those issues and not the genetics.
> 
> Only grown 2 of his strains and not had any issues, except for some good weed...



Yes as I stated above all his genetics were prone to pm and fungal issues when everybody else in the same environment did not get any fungal or PM issues, happened several times . Yes my room is humid and prone to mold . That's the point . I want to weed out the weak ones and keep the strong in this particular room.


----------



## 80skunk (Nov 12, 2021)

5dekades said:


> is the #1 amsterdam stuff? If so I tried all that stuff in the 90's and it was never even close to skunk. The only skunk I ever saw in amsterdam was stuff that they did NOT sell......... I still can't believe the real USA skunk disappeared? (new to forum)


Suckers bred and hid our prize Skunk and memories from the 80s.


----------



## 80skunk (Nov 14, 2021)

Kaliko said:


> I had 1 plant by him that I was sure was gonna be skunky. Once I cut it down the skunk was long gone. I have grown coffin skunk , unclefesters skunk18 , and carriin flower all of which were supposed to be live skunk n meat blah ,blah fuckin blah. Fruity skunk 1 knock off bullshit as far as I can see. Thia dude might have had a plant that wasn't in phylos but even phylos was a terrible company full of lies. Unfortunately there is no RKS. You could find something sort of skunky in just about any gassy strain if you pop enough but roadkill ,stinks from a block away skunk is not in the nature farms gear for sure.



Good to know Bro thanks  that Hendrix Cat on here post its in the sk#18 ?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 14, 2021)

I would have to say some phenos are more skunk spray vs dead skunk. Much of it is more sweet skunk like Sk1, but is different than Sk1. Some phenos are Pineapple.
I had more luck with Dominion Seed company. But as far as potency goes the Nature Farm gear is potent.
Dominion was one of my favorite breeders when he was around.

Dominion Seed Company had some really skunky smelling stuff, but he got busted on a non weed related charge, and is out of business. For now

I found some really skunky stuff in his Dominion Skunk, Skunkband v2, and Local Skunk. But is really more skunk spray vs dead skunk. All of it reeks, and you can smell it 50 feet away.
Headie Gardens still has some of his stuff, but is in low supply. But it is super cheap, considering most of it was $150 a pack, and is now $50 a pack. Best deal on the net IMHO.


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 23, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I would have to say some phenos are more skunk spray vs dead skunk. Much of it is more sweet skunk like Sk1, but is different than Sk1. Some phenos are Pineapple.
> I had more luck with Dominion Seed company. But as far as potency goes the Nature Farm gear is potent.
> Dominion was one of my favorite breeders when he was around.
> 
> ...



How can I contact headie gardens ? Does he have a site or just IG?

Thanks


----------



## 80skunk (Nov 23, 2021)

Texas Growing Crew said:


> How can I contact headie gardens ? Does he have a site or just IG?
> 
> Thanks








Headie Gardens







headiegardens.com


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 23, 2021)

Theres some skunky stuff in Sk18, but it wont be what people are thinking about, as in RKS.

The Dominion gear is closer to Skunk than alot of stuff. My sister whos older than me, smelled some of my Local Skunk, and told me it reeked of a skunk. Probably more skunk spray vs dead skunk. If I had a small amount opened upstairs, you could smell it downstairs.
My buddy had the read deal RKS from the late 70s up until around 1983 when the cops got it, and I havent seen the equal to it since.
He claimed it came from Athens Coumty Ohio, and was a Kerala x Afghani hybrid. Back then Athens was known as the northern california of the east.


----------



## 80skunk (Nov 23, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Theres some skunky stuff in Sk18, but it wont be what people are thinking about, as in RKS.
> 
> The Dominion gear is closer to Skunk than alot of stuff. My sister whos older than me, smelled some of my Local Skunk, and told me it reeked of a skunk. Probably more skunk spray vs dead skunk. If I had a small amount opened upstairs, you could smell it downstairs.
> My buddy had the read deal RKS from the late 70s up until around 1983 when the cops got it, and I havent seen the equal to it since.
> He claimed it came from Athens Coumty Ohio, and was a Kerala x Afghani hybrid. Back then Athens was known as the northern california of the east.


Hey hey  I bought 3 pks Dominion local skunk , polecat x,and dominion G x .. no ink so I have to hit the library today and grab copy to send it off  ....


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 23, 2021)

Thats the best stuff there is fo $50 a pack.
Now get some AKBeanBrains Haze x NL5, and cross it. Use the Haze/NL5 female, and Local Skunk Male.


----------



## Jeffnc69 (Nov 25, 2021)

Cosmic7777 said:


> Okay so I'm new to these forms but have been growing for 25 years. To keep it short and sweet I purchased about $1,000 worth of seed from the nature farm for a skunk hunt. After popping 30 or so pack s over the last 3 years not anything close to skunk that I remember.
> Sent him a few emails ... took him a couple months to answer but gave me some free packs..... packs were worthless. But the last straw was when he posted that the RKS is in his carrion flower line,BS!!! I ran several packs of both carrion and corpse flower , no true skunk , just fruits and BO
> 
> the Ghost OG cut I have smells more of skunk that any of the nature farms genetics


I bought 2 packs of Uncle Festers skunk 18 from him ...IDK what they are but I know what they aren't, there is not a trace of skunk at all.... it was 100% sweet & fruity.....the 5 plants in the picture were all started and planted at the same time, same soil, same nutes same lighting same everything the plant on the left is from Greenpoint the other 4 are supposed to be Uncle Festers Skunk 18 ...that's how they grew like stalks of corn lol sweet fruity corn ..... ZERO skunk


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Nov 25, 2021)

80skunk said:


> Headie Gardens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you 80s Skunk and Jimi Hendrix, there's alot of really good dudes on this blog and experience generational talent which is so cool. I've only seen 1 person get nasty and try to spoil the vibe in here. I'm feeling some Jerry Garcia lovin and a Dead Head following witch always takes the cake. The dead brought the best out of everyone.


----------



## DankTankerous (Nov 26, 2021)

Jeffnc69 said:


> I bought 2 packs of Uncle Festers skunk 18 from him ...IDK what they are but I know what they aren't, there is not a trace of skunk at all.... it was 100% sweet & fruity.....the 5 plants in the picture were all started and planted at the same time, same soil, same nutes same lighting same everything the plant on the left is from Greenpoint the other 4 are supposed to be Uncle Festers Skunk 18 ...that's how they grew like stalks of corn lol sweet fruity corn ..... ZERO skunk


sorry that happened, but thanks for posting up. Integrity is everything, especially in this business.


----------



## DankTankerous (Nov 30, 2021)

Jeffnc69 said:


> I bought 2 packs of Uncle Festers skunk 18 from him ...IDK what they are but I know what they aren't, there is not a trace of skunk at all.... it was 100% sweet & fruity.....the 5 plants in the picture were all started and planted at the same time, same soil, same nutes same lighting same everything the plant on the left is from Greenpoint the other 4 are supposed to be Uncle Festers Skunk 18 ...that's how they grew like stalks of corn lol sweet fruity corn ..... ZERO skunk


Also a lot of people have reported it being sweet and fruity on this thread


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 30, 2021)

these skunk threads are always awesome reads


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 1, 2021)

I'm growing out some of his shiva skunk redux and corpse flower at the moment. Got 1 from 5 females for the corpse flower and 3 from 5 females in the shiva skunk redux. So far, the corpse flower are small, mutant plants barely growing but the shiva skunk redux are thick and dense with a real nice stem rub. Unless the corpse flower really dank up in flower, I doubt I'll run the rest of the pack. 
I also have some mass super skunk X skunk going as well and they stink to high heaven, I think they'll be the ones to watch!


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Dec 1, 2021)

eastcoastmo said:


> I'm growing out some of his shiva skunk redux and corpse flower at the moment. Got 1 from 5 females for the corpse flower and 3 from 5 females in the shiva skunk redux. So far, the corpse flower are small, mutant plants barely growing but the shiva skunk redux are thick and dense with a real nice stem rub. Unless the corpse flower really dank up in flower, I doubt I'll run the rest of the pack.
> I also have some mass super skunk X skunk going as well and they stink to high heaven, I think they'll be the ones to watch!


Is that natures farm mass super skunk x skunk 18? I know top dawg did the same cross but I’m not sure if it’s the mass cut. Ak beanbrains has a super skunk x skunk 1.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 1, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Is that natures farm mass super skunk x skunk 18? I know top dawg did the same cross but I’m not sure if it’s the mass cut. Ak beanbrains has a super skunk x skunk 1.


The nature farm one I'm growing is super skunk X sk 18, I may have it mistaken with corpse flower, is that not it? 

The MSS X sk 1 I believe is from AK beanbrains.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Dec 1, 2021)

eastcoastmo said:


> The nature farm one I'm growing is super skunk X sk 18, I may have it mistaken with corpse flower, is that not it?
> 
> The MSS X sk 1 I believe is from AK beanbrains.


Just the way you worded it made it unclear to me if it was skunk 18 or a cross from a different breeder with just skunk/ skunk 1.

I don’t think ak beanbrains super skunk is the mass cut, is it?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 1, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Just the way you worded it made it unclear to me if it was skunk 18 or a cross from a different breeder with just skunk/ skunk 1.
> 
> I don’t think ak beanbrains super skunk is the mass cut, is it?


Sorry man, didn't mean to confuse things. 
I'm not actually sure then which SS it is, I had these given to me and labelled as MSS X Sk, I may have it mixed up myself. I'll ask and get back to you


----------



## 5dekades (Dec 1, 2021)

80skunk said:


> Good to know Bro thanks  that Hendrix Cat on here post its in the sk#18 ?





Jeffnc69 said:


> I bought 2 packs of Uncle Festers skunk 18 from him ...IDK what they are but I know what they aren't, there is not a trace of skunk at all.... it was 100% sweet & fruity.....the 5 plants in the picture were all started and planted at the same time, same soil, same nutes same lighting same everything the plant on the left is from Greenpoint the other 4 are supposed to be Uncle Festers Skunk 18 ...that's how they grew like stalks of corn lol sweet fruity corn ..... ZERO skunk


grew out uncle festers, khyber skunk, guapo skunk and unfortunately ZERO skunk... they all had the same look (like they were all the same seed with different names) all were like only 12-16" tall. a few are kind of dank but no skunky at all and very bad PM problems..which i think is very weird if they're coming from rainforest region


----------



## idlewilder (Dec 2, 2021)

eastcoastmo said:


> Sorry man, didn't mean to confuse things.
> I'm not actually sure then which SS it is, I had these given to me and labelled as MSS X Sk, I may have it mixed up myself. I'll ask and get back to you


It’s just super skunk x skunk1. I ran them before. They had a piss smell


----------



## raggyb (Dec 2, 2021)

idlewilder said:


> It’s just super skunk x skunk1. I ran them before. They had a piss smell





eastcoastmo said:


> Sorry man, didn't mean to confuse things.
> I'm not actually sure then which SS it is, I had these given to me and labelled as MSS X Sk, I may have it mixed up myself. I'll ask and get back to you


are MSS and Critical Mass the same thing? I have cm x skunk18.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 2, 2021)

raggyb said:


> are MSS and Critical Mass the same thing? I have cm x skunk18.


Nah mate, MSS is Massachusetts Super Skunk. Critical Mass is Skunk #1 X Afghani #1, which is still a version of super skunk but from different places.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Dec 2, 2021)

acc’s RKS is listed as skunk 1 x Afghanica as well, not sure how accurate that is though, but they have it as sourced in the early 80s.


----------



## raggyb (Dec 2, 2021)

eastcoastmo said:


> Nah mate, MSS is Massachusetts Super Skunk. Critical Mass is Skunk #1 X Afghani #1, which is still a version of super skunk but from different places.


ok thanks. well, hope your super skunk x comes out good.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Dec 2, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Just the way you worded it made it unclear to me if it was skunk 18 or a cross from a different breeder with just skunk/ skunk 1.
> 
> I don’t think ak beanbrains super skunk is the mass cut, is it?


Hey mate, found out it is Mass super skunk X ak bean brains super skunk IX. The MSS is the same cut that Topdawg uses.


----------



## raggyb (Dec 3, 2021)

Ilikesnacks said:


> acc’s RKS is listed as skunk 1 x Afghanica as well, not sure how accurate that is though, but they have it as sourced in the early 80s.


acc?


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Dec 3, 2021)

raggyb said:


> acc?


Alaska Cannabis Cache


----------



## raggyb (Dec 4, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> Alaska Cannabis Cache


cheers


----------



## RancidDude (Dec 4, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> View attachment 4167818
> 
> 
> I never said ALL of Ky. Eastern Ky. Boyd County. Ashland. Griffith Street.
> ...


We are both part of the red card club


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Dec 22, 2021)

fieldhand said:


> I’m impartial but pics and independent objective results are what I’m after and still am waiting to see pics and feedback from people on his skunk. He dropped stuff a while back, where are the rks or burnt robber reports and pics? Sure he’s got it on his page. Haven’t seen anything else. And before you rip me, i picked up a few packs of the skunk bud. But I would get more if there were more reports. Where are they? You want this thread to blow up? Show the results not just talk about how this guy is saving historical genetics.


A grower with a brain wow. I’m not going to hold against u buying some before knowing. I’m not going to do that but folks with xtra loot love to roll the dice too early imho.
Speaking facts like u have doesn’t sit well with the fanboys and ass kissers particularly new ones lol. It’s still that way 3yrs later and always will be sadly. 
mad respect


----------



## Stoned Cold Bulldog (Dec 22, 2021)

Little Dog said:


> So many crosses from The Nature Farm, all with outstanding old school genetics. Pheno hunt for those momma plants. I believe there’s more than a few to be found, that would be excellent keepers.
> 
> And concerning the RKS. You gotta look.. And we’re getting close. Thanks @jimihendrix1 for all the info, not just here. But on other threads also. Thank you sir!


yes, I’m stoned and this made me lol big time = “we are getting close” who is this we and how do you know the we are getting close ?


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 8, 2022)

Gonna try a pack of Fester that was given to me because they've had bad reviews. I have extra space to flip the seedlings and form my own opinion. 
I'm not on the neverending quest for roadkill like some old farts.
I have a great RKS smelling zaza hybrid do im good there.

I understand that a persons olfactory senses weaken as they get older. So I'm not expecting anything to smell as strong as it did in the 1970 & 80s.

But i don't like fruity weed so I will be critical of the Fester if its too sweet. 
Just flipped em.


----------



## mandocat (Jan 8, 2022)

fieldhand said:


> I’m impartial but pics and independent objective results are what I’m after and still am waiting to see pics and feedback from people on his skunk. He dropped stuff a while back, where are the rks or burnt robber reports and pics? Sure he’s got it on his page. Haven’t seen anything else. And before you rip me, i picked up a few packs of the skunk bud. But I would get more if there were more reports. Where are they? You want this thread to blow up? Show the results not just talk about how this guy is saving historical genetics.


----------



## mandocat (Jan 8, 2022)

I grew Carrion Flower Skunk outdoors in Oklahoma last summer. I had 2 plants, both about 5 feet tall. Harvested a little early , one plant had a pretty interesting "nasty" aroma, that I have never experienced in my 47 years of smoking. Not very loud. The high is not very potent but it is kind of euphoric, with a nice sense of well being. The plant tested 16% on a friend's Purple Pro. I gathered no hints of skunk in the aroma. I have 4 other Nature Farm crosses, not sure if I will ever run them. Here is a pic from September 19, 2021.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 8, 2022)

I'm just curious to see why top dawg and dirty water both used the fester in their crosses. Maybe neither tested before they chucked with it


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jan 8, 2022)

From what I understand Bob Hemphill also got his 95 Black Domina cut, and his Red Lebanese HP cut from Nature Farm.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 8, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> From what I understand Bob Hemphill also got his 95 Black Domina cut, and his Red Lebanese HP cut from Nature Farm.


Ya the 1 good thing I've heard is they had some nice older cuts


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Jan 8, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> Gonna try a pack of Fester that was given to me because they've had bad reviews. I have extra space to flip the seedlings and form my own opinion.
> I'm not on the neverending quest for roadkill like some old farts.
> I have a great RKS smelling zaza hybrid do im good there.
> 
> ...


I popped some fester a few weeks ago and the seedlings were more light sensitive than the other 4 strains I popped, they burned when everything else thrived and now I’m just waiting to see if they’ll bounce back.

and I’m not expecting any skunk from this but i gather it’s still an old Ibl of skunk 1, which I’m still interested in growing. Picked up some 1985 skunk from lucky 13 and will pop those next to compare.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 8, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> I popped some fester a few weeks ago and the seedlings were more light sensitive than the other 4 strains I popped, they burned when everything else thrived and now I’m just waiting to see if they’ll bounce back.
> 
> and I’m not expecting any skunk from this but i gather it’s still an old Ibl of skunk 1, which I’m still interested in growing. Picked up some 1985 skunk from lucky 13 and will pop those next to compare.


These are actually healthy and really nice looking. Vegged fast and wide under MH.
I flipped them at about 4 or 5 nodes and took the bottom branches off. 
One strange thing is the leaves squished up like spinach between my fingers. Seems like they hold more water than anything ive grown in a long time.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 8, 2022)

Im not a phylos phanboy but the dna markers they test for shows fester is closely related to the PCK that TNF also had tested. 
Maybe thats where people are finding the fruitiness


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 7, 2022)

Just finished up some Shiva Skunk Redux V2 and have to say I'm impressed. Super dense buds that smell like old NL with the background skunk. Smell reminds me of a one hit quit strain I grew many years ago! Haven't tried it yet but I'm excited to. 
Also grew out his Super Skunk X Sk 18 which hasn't finished up yet. Smells of the old sweeter skunk with garlic/onion funk. 
Here's the shiva redux.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 7, 2022)

I grew the Shiva Skunk Redux, and found some great weed in a pack. Well worth growing. Mine was the first version of it Found a potent keeper. Very similar to a good NL5.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 7, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I grew the Shiva Skunk Redux, and found some great weed in a pack. Well worth growing. Mine was the first version of it Found a potent keeper. Very similar to a good NL5.


I never understood why the production boys quit running that shiva skunk back in the day, it’s still one of my old faves. Never heard any complaints from growers to smokers, it just disappeared lol. Glad to see this report. Thanks


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 7, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I grew the Shiva Skunk Redux, and found some great weed in a pack. Well worth growing. Mine was the first version of it Found a potent keeper. Very similar to a good NL5.


Nice to hear that mate, I feel the same with this one, the NL definitely comes through. This one I'll be keeping around for a bit too. 
I'm also growing out some Sensi Shiva skunk from around 2003 and I found a solid female in them too, she hits bloody hard and is just as dense! Might have to make some fems with it and the redux!


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Feb 13, 2022)

I see they’re selling the 2018 open pollination again. So many mixed reviews on this company, but haven’t heard anyone say that they’ve found the smells that are described by TNF. 

I’ve still got 4 skunk18 going, lost 1 to dampening and had to cull one that had bugs that weren’t present on the other ~30 plants. The ones that are left look nice, pretty uniform looking too, haven’t culled males so surprised about that, should he showing sex any day.


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Feb 22, 2022)

Rhino skunk, smell is vinyl new car interior with raw in back, nothing sweet.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Feb 22, 2022)

Got 100% germ on festers. But only 2 girls outta 15. They all grew very uniform and healthy. 
Leaves were juicy like iceberg lettuce tho. 
The 2 girls didn't frost up or smell like much after a few wks of flower. So i tossed em out.
They also had double serration sawblade leaves like skunk1.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 22, 2022)

This the Super Skunk X Sk 18, Corpse Flower I think he calls it. 
Was slow out of the blocks and didn't really shine yield wise. Smell is more sweet skunk, stone is average and lasts about an hour or so. Out of the 5 I popped, I only got this female.


----------



## mandocat (Feb 22, 2022)

eastcoastmo said:


> This the Super Skunk X Sk 18, Corpse Flower I think he calls it.
> Was slow out of the blocks and didn't really shine yield wise. Smell is more sweet skunk, stone is average and lasts about an hour or so. Out of the 5 I popped, I only got this female.
> View attachment 5090300
> View attachment 5090301


Thought you might like to see my Carrion Flower Skunk, from Nature Farm, last year on Sept. 24. Mine was a nastier, body odor funk, but also not very notable, effects wise.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 22, 2022)

mandocat said:


> Thought you might like to see my Carrion Flower Skunk, from Nature Farm, last year on Sept. 24. Mine was a nastier, body odor funk, but also not very notable, effects wise. View attachment 5090510


Thanks man! Carion Flower, that's what it is! 
Weird that it isn't that amazing on the smoke hey, I would've expected it to be pretty good!


----------



## mandocat (Feb 23, 2022)

eastcoastmo said:


> Thanks man! Carion Flower, that's what it is!
> Weird that it isn't that amazing on the smoke hey, I would've expected it to be pretty good!


I crossed some with Royal Kush, so we'll see if this pollen chuck turns out anything good! Day 37.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 23, 2022)

mandocat said:


> I crossed some with Royal Kush, so we'll see if this pollen chuck turns out anything good! Day 37.View attachment 5090709


Looking pretty good already man! Nice one


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Mar 5, 2022)

Sk18 has the new car interior with raw meat in back Smell. Rhino Sk also has the new car interior thing going on with something raw in back.


----------



## shabbaranks (Mar 5, 2022)

I started 12x of 'The Shoeshiner' yesterday. 2018 white label pack, hopefully the germ rates are ok.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Mar 5, 2022)

I saw they’re selling more of the 2018 skunk open pollination.


----------



## johny22 (Mar 5, 2022)

shabbaranks said:


> I started 12x of 'The Shoeshiner' yesterday. 2018 white label pack, hopefully the germ rates are ok.


Let us know how the germination rate is, good luck


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Mar 5, 2022)

Skunk peel smells really good, has kind of an over ripe/rotting banana stink going on.


----------



## conor c (Mar 6, 2022)

eastcoastmo said:


> This the Super Skunk X Sk 18, Corpse Flower I think he calls it.
> Was slow out of the blocks and didn't really shine yield wise. Smell is more sweet skunk, stone is average and lasts about an hour or so. Out of the 5 I popped, I only got this female.
> View attachment 5090300
> View attachment 5090301


Damn i had hopes for funky stuff with this one oh well


----------



## eastcoastmo (Mar 6, 2022)

conor c said:


> Damn i had hopes for funky stuff with this one oh well


Yeah me too mate! Germed 5 of the 10 beans, got 4 males and the one female. Smoke was still good, just didn't tick many of the boxes I'd hoped. Hoping the other 5 produce something nice!


----------



## conor c (Mar 6, 2022)

eastcoastmo said:


> Yeah me too mate! Germed 5 of the 10 beans, got 4 males and the one female. Smoke was still good, just didn't tick many of the boxes I'd hoped. Hoping the other 5 produce something nice!


Hopefully yeah man good luck


----------



## Pi$tol (Mar 6, 2022)

I wonder if you S1 the White or Black pack Skunk 18 can you pull out some foul smelling cultivars. My understanding is when u S1 you get to see what the genetic offering that plant has.


----------



## conor c (Mar 12, 2022)

Pi$tol said:


> I wonder if you S1 the White or Black pack Skunk 18 can you pull out some foul smelling cultivars. My understanding is when u S1 you get to see what the genetic offering that plant has.


Yeah unless its mega recessive you should see something similiar in the s1s as well as unique stuff and some crap providing the selection you s1d was good to begin with obviously


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Apr 4, 2022)

Took skunk peel down at 9 weeks, cloudy with an amber here and there, needed room. Sticky and smell like perfume I want to eat. A couple of them are extra sticky and have an additional pleasant funk and are stronger in smell.


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Apr 4, 2022)

Sk18 is still going. Culled and iceberg pheno that @Paul-n-Chukka noted and have a couple others that I will take to the end but they are low resin and smell (like Mellon Rine). However a couple others are supper sticky, though leafy, and have a strong smell of old school weed.
Here are a couple pics


----------



## raggyb (Apr 6, 2022)

sk18 here did not stretch at all for me. I wonder if this is your iceberg pheno. I've noticed in the crosses some don't stretch as much as others either. The smell seems something like sweet lime and skunk. Not super strong smelling or sticky. I think it has to be seen what it becomes in the cure and hopes are still up. The effects of this family seem to agree with me. Also think I should grow a bit differently in the future given it didn't stretch.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Apr 6, 2022)

Toadbreath1 said:


> Sk18 is still going. Culled and iceberg pheno that @Paul-n-Chukka noted and have a couple others that I will take to the end but they are low resin and smell (like Mellon Rine). However a couple others are supper sticky, though leafy, and have a strong smell of old school weed.
> Here are a couple pics


Those ones look pretty nice hey, fair bit of frost and the second one looks like it has a decent chunk to it


----------



## raggyb (Apr 24, 2022)

raggyb said:


> sk18 here did not stretch at all for me. I wonder if this is your iceberg pheno. I've noticed in the crosses some don't stretch as much as others either. The smell seems something like sweet lime and skunk. Not super strong smelling or sticky. I think it has to be seen what it becomes in the cure and hopes are still up. The effects of this family seem to agree with me. Also think I should grow a bit differently in the future given it didn't stretch.
> View attachment 5114286


got stickier when ready.


----------



## 80skunk (May 3, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I would have to say some phenos are more skunk spray vs dead skunk. Much of it is more sweet skunk like Sk1, but is different than Sk1. Some phenos are Pineapple.
> I had more luck with Dominion Seed company. But as far as potency goes the Nature Farm gear is potent.
> Dominion was one of my favorite breeders when he was around.
> 
> ...


So 3 more days I'm harvesting the Dominion stuff  . It does have some sour, sweet , funky, lil skunky .. Good call I appreciate the heads up . I'll post pix and smoke report soon  . thanks again Hendrix .


----------



## 80skunk (May 3, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Theres some skunky stuff in Sk18, but it wont be what people are thinking about, as in RKS.
> 
> The Dominion gear is closer to Skunk than alot of stuff. My sister whos older than me, smelled some of my Local Skunk, and told me it reeked of a skunk. Probably more skunk spray vs dead skunk. If I had a small amount opened upstairs, you could smell it downstairs.
> My buddy had the read deal RKS from the late 70s up until around 1983 when the cops got it, and I havent seen the equal to it since.
> He claimed it came from Athens Coumty Ohio, and was a Kerala x Afghani hybrid. Back then Athens was known as the northern california of the east.


The Swami Orca x humboldt 85' skunk has a lil of that skunky humboldt taste , kind of lettuce weed/buds .. Not lime green , darker ,, I'm just saying.


----------



## Mellow old School (May 4, 2022)

I need to grow more of the Blue Orca x 85 RKS from Swami, hence only had one pheno so far and it did not have any roadkill smell, taste etc, did make crosses with it though


----------



## 80skunk (May 4, 2022)

Mellow old School said:


> I need to grow more of the Blue Orca x 85 RKS from Swami, hence only had one pheno so far and it did not have any roadkill smell, taste etc, did make crosses with it though


 I'm going to try some right now lol. The thing is I had a lot going on last year and didn't bring the palnt in (I had my eye on another Orca x humboldt 85 in yard that was coming in later ) Kind of dropped the ball. I too might see about another run of Swami pk. couple seeds didn't make it . When they start having that weird hazy smell to the buds when growing its pretty much not happening . The pix above didn't have that hazy smell. (I should have known lol ) . Anyway ,its worth a try . The only thing it just didn't have that lime green danky look either ,but did have a medium + type Humboldt taste . I smoked it w/ my buddy (older) that grows in Humboldt and he said I want that one . So . He has also told me that the locals there have a Local Skunk that he says they chop up dead skuinks in while they grow it , So I need to hit him up on that too, I seen him last week so . Theres that lol.


----------



## Pi$tol (May 4, 2022)

Anyone here growing "Nature Farms Genetics"??


----------



## 80skunk (May 4, 2022)

Another thing lol, My buddy couple years back bought some Super Silver Haze from the club here and it was 80s skunky tasting I liked it closest I've tasted since 92' Nice bag appeal too . I've been wanting to buy a pk and see whats up . Just saying


----------



## 80skunk (May 4, 2022)

Pi$tol said:


> Anyone here growing "Nature Farms Genetics"??


Not I they sound great though , I was eye balling them opted out for Swami seeds . I started reading mixed reviews lets just say lol. Sounds promising . I know those older gangsters had the goods back in the day I was there . So theres that  happy hunting .


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 5, 2022)

Pi$tol said:


> Anyone here growing "Nature Farms Genetics"??


Yep, I found my keeper shiva skunk redux V2, she is super frosty and as a clone, finishes in 7 weeks form flip! Smells and tastes exactly like the shiva skunk I grew in the late 90's!


----------



## GreenestBasterd (May 24, 2022)

Just ordered cheddar skunk V2 and 95 silver haze…


----------



## Toadbreath1 (May 24, 2022)

Rhino skunk, let them go 80+ days flowering so they are looking a little rough. All Jared up and will give sample report down the road a bit.


----------



## Mellow old School (May 25, 2022)

Very nice...


----------



## Jeffnc69 (Jun 25, 2022)

I just got done with a run of Uncle Festers #18,ran half the pack fruity as F#@k not a hint of skunk anywhere


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Jun 25, 2022)

Jeffnc69 said:


> I just got done with a run of Uncle Festers #18,ran half the pack fruity as F#@k not a hint of skunk anywhere


White or black pack? I think people said the second release was all fruit but that the first one has some funk in it. 

Have you smoked any yet? Curious what you’ve got to say about the potency/high.


----------



## Jeffnc69 (Jun 25, 2022)

I know years ago it was true skunk I believe it was his uncle still running things then idk wth he's doing/done ..I have the black pack nothing but fruit


----------



## Jeffnc69 (Jun 25, 2022)

as for smoking it...honestly no complaints it taste good smells nice works great BUT it ain't Skunk which is what I wanted and expected


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 26, 2022)

Toadbreath1 said:


> Rhino skunk, let them go 80+ days flowering so they are looking a little rough. All Jared up and will give sample report down the road a bit.
> View attachment 5138471View attachment 5138473View attachment 5138475View attachment 5138477


Have you had a smoke of this yet mate? Keen to hear if she's a knockout or not


----------



## Texas Growing Crew (Jun 27, 2022)

maxamus1 said:


> Just want to know how you know all this? Were you there or you knew someone in the know or wtf? you seem to have a lot of knowledge about it though.


Jimi and Shoe have been 100% who they say they are. I know Jimi and everything he's said or predicted were true and came true. I personally know Shoe as well and he's always been 100% honest when he didn't necessarily have to be but still went above and beyond. If Kagyu was a source then it's 100% true and verifiable! These guys have been around the scene for very long time, one of them personally told me 1968 or 70 they began to grow so it's a well established group that have hunted genetics from some decades now.


----------



## Smokincooks (Jun 29, 2022)

I don't know much details, but it's plain to see naturefarm wrecked whatever good relationship he had with Mrbobhemphill and Hannahboldt. Didn't even have to dig deep to find that out. His legitimacy just took a major hit... nuff said.


----------



## Pi$tol (Jun 30, 2022)

Smokincooks said:


> I don't know much details, but it's plain to see naturefarm wrecked whatever good relationship he had with Mrbobhemphill and Hannahboldt. Didn't even have to dig deep to find that out. His legitimacy just took a major hit... nuff said.


Fill us all in. This can help folks out and stop peeps from wasting money on illegitimate genetics. Cause if the genetics are not what he is selling then that's a fraudster.


----------



## mandocat (Jun 30, 2022)

Pi$tol said:


> Fill us all in. This can help folks out and stop peeps from wasting money on illegitimate genetics. Cause if the genetics are not what he is selling then that's a fraudster.


I grew his Carrion Flower Skunk outdoors last summer, 2 phenos, one is definitely nasty smelling! It is good weed, definitely preferable to most of the dispensary weed around here. I did have to take it earlier than I wanted, due to leaf septoria. The plants generally did well against pests, also. I don't think it was misrepresented, just embellished marketing, like about every other seed seller on the internet. Having seen only 2 plants, I can't say what other expressions these genetics might hold. I did breed some to some Royal Kush and that turned out even better! Royal Kush x Carrion Flower Skunk.


----------



## Smokincooks (Jun 30, 2022)

Pi$tol said:


> Fill us all in. This can help folks out and stop peeps from wasting money on illegitimate genetics. Cause if the genetics are not what he is selling then that's a fraudster.


_[Scroll down to the bold text, if you don't have time to read this background info. Apologies for any errors or long-winded writing. I am trying to be concise]_

Believe me, I want to know the full truth too- I invested a few hundred $ into '95 Silver Haze, Pakistan Heirloom, Weasel Skunk, Sk18, and a few others. I intended to have them as the starting foundation to keeping pure/unique lines, for my breeding purposes and to have them in my family's collection.


His claimed provenance was attractive (seeds from his dad, rare clones, etc). When considering old heirloom lines, I always try to go to the most legit (and usually down to earth, old-school) source. I am not ready to sprout them and openly pollinate- so my TNF packs remain in cold storage. Now, I don't want to pop them until I have answers- I'd rather ditch the packs at a loss and go for a different source, if it turns out my worst fear is true: what if TNF has been lying about the origin of things like '95 Silver Haze, and simply bought from Sensi, etc, then chucked or just open pollinated? The burden of proof is on TNF- I don't see how he can provide that. We just have to trust his word... not good.

The fact that they had decent relations with TNF was the _only reason_ I ever felt good about buying TNF seed. They were pretty much the only highly regarded folks who had good relations with TNF- along with the others from the former Coastal Seed co. I was happy to support TNF, who _seemed _to truly be down to earth, about the plant and small farmers, KNF, holistic growing, & certainly not about greed. I refuse to support greed.

Just know, the *one thing* that made me start buggin' out was that Mr.Bob, Hannah, and Crickets & Cicada *no longer follow TNF's instagram*. TNF no longer follows them. I normally don't care much about IG, followings, this and that- but even I have to admit, that *looks really bad*. It was fairly recent, so it's possible we may hear about it soon. Keep an eye on the Potcast, etc. It's pretty sad, because Mr.Bob called TNF his friend on his first Potcast episode. That is a high honor coming from Mr.Bob, and TNF ought to be ashamed if he burned that bridge/screwed them over.

I have a good relationship with Mr.Bob & Hannah, so I did ask them what happened. I specifically asked if I should be worried about the TNF seed I bought.

I have to respect that they didn't want to answer, and am also aware of how incredibly busy and dedicated they are. They have a level of integrity that is rare in this world- I won't pressure them for further answers at this time. They are staying quiet, for now. I admire Mr.Bob & Hannah, partly because I've never seen them participate in dramatics that frequent our world. They likely have no interest in "getting even".

A non-answer is an answer in and of itself. They'd have let me know right away if he was still cool- the silence on that still says something!

It's quite possible it was something more personal than directly herb-related. Even then, I don't care to support someone who betrays some of the most dedicated, warm-hearted folks around. I consider them to be friends, and I can't condone someone causing them any grief, drama, losses, etc. Maybe TNF seeds are ok, or even really amazing, but, similar to my feelings on RezRat, I _cannot support folks with zero integrity_.

I made this account shortly after noticing, just to post this here- I wanted to make sure there was no mistake, so waited a bit longer to say this. Thought maybe somebody else would notice the same red flag I did.

Not trying to make accusations- TNF has *NEVER* had many independent folks, with _undeniable _credibility, backing him up- now there's even fewer! We must keep questioning and doing the detective work, & I expect the truth will out before too long. I have not asked Kaygu or Bollywoodbam, as I am not yet well-acquainted with them. They, and Mr. Bob and Hannah, are not gods. They get screwed over too, from time to time.

Last thing I want to do is start drama or slander without evidence- we need to respect Mr.Bob and Hannah's choices, and dig around elsewhere for more answers.

I really needed answers, because I was also fully *intending to share* my rare clones with TNF, just like I am with Mr.Bob & Hannah. I thought he was worthy. No way in hell he's getting a damn thing from me now though! He was eyeing my cuttings greedily, I am damn-near certain. That's really why I did this dirty digging and close observations for 5+ years: I will never let these clones fall into the wrong hands! The TNF seed I invested in is _nothing_ compared to the fiscal damage he'd do if he had my clones- he'd likely exploit the rare hype and cut me out.

At least, that's my gut instinct at this point. He definitely exploited and hyped the provenance of gifted clones being "Librarian's cut". I think Mr. Bob was too busy to notice. I barely had time to smell this BS. I followed TNF's IG closely for years, both the old one and the replacement.

Oh, and one last thing- TNF is at least loosely associated with people who buy seeds from a legit breeder, openly pollinate/chuck, and resell them under the same name. Ie, RIP-OFFS. It all stinks of bull to me. Some of his biggest and most loyal fans do that BS, & I think he is even close friends with one of them. I won't name names, but that guy had chucked Blueberry straight from DJ Short, and sold the pure F5's or F6's openly on IG. Under the Blueberry name. Shady, lazy, & just messed up.

Time to go toke up and get back to my work- this is all so draining. I am sick and tired of seeing Mr. Bob and Hannah's good rep being used to defend TNF. That is BS. Question everything y'all. Back under the stairs I go- I'll check in here from time to time.


----------



## Charles U Farley (Jul 5, 2022)

> Just know, the *one thing* that made me start buggin' out was that Mr.Bob, Hannah, and Crickets & Cicada *no longer follow TNF's instagram*. TNF no longer follows them.


I know I'm an old fuck, but my reading comprehension is pretty good, so is this long ass post because you noticed somebody unfollowed somebody on IG and didn't respond to your email asking about it?

The only thing I really noticed in this entire thread is people whining about the cannabis not smelling like skunk, even more specifically, rks.
A tendency for PM is the only legitimate thing I've seen complained about, and that's a damn hard variable to control in cannabis development.



> Not trying to make accusations....


Just blatantly obvious insinuations.



> Last thing I want to do is start drama or slander without evidence


Yet you proceeded to do exactly that.



> Back under the stairs I go...


At least we both agree where you need to be.


----------



## Smokincooks (Jul 5, 2022)

I did more digging. It's interesting that he has two different people, on two different forums, posting extensively on his behalf. Supposedly just out of the kindness of their hearts and fandom, they are making these posts to defend him.

They have oddly similar writing styles, and go on and on for paragraphs, 100% defending him. They also have a crazy amount of knowledge on what he is working on, and suggest growing the same Corpse Flower seeds to find the true skunk...

Both claim to have started toking at age 8, one since 1967, one since 1966.

It's pretty obvious that The Nature Farm is behind both of those accounts. I know his writing style well after reading so many of his IG posts. I'm not the first to accuse him of doing that. 

He played varsity football for some time- those repeated hits to the head are no joke. I'm concerned about the state of his mind, honestly.

What I've seen with these fake accounts is enough for me. U. Mello is a fraud on some level, and hiding the truth. 
Just not doing it very well.


----------



## Smokincooks (Jul 5, 2022)

Make that six or seven accounts, on at least five different forums. May be even more, who knows?
Read all the various threads about TNF, and/or his work on fester's skunk, and the pattern becomes obvious. Just compare the long posts.
He must think we're all stupid.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Jul 5, 2022)

Dude, you’ve got very few posts on here and aren’t providing any links to the accounts/posts you’re talking about. You seem pretty sketchy yourself.


----------



## Smokincooks (Jul 5, 2022)

Ilikesnacks said:


> Dude, you’ve got very few posts on here and aren’t providing any links to the accounts/posts you’re talking about. You seem pretty sketchy yourself.


The burden of proof isn't on me. Everything I've mentioned is pretty clear and public. Why does my personal background matter? I'm not selling anything. I haven't had much time to read the rules here, but if allowed, I can post links and call out specific account names from other forums.

I spent $440 on TNF gear, and am upset that people who grew the same did not find anything like he described. I nearly spent another $200 a few months back, but came here and started becoming suspicious. 

Many descriptions and photos show weak plants, and describe weak effects and flavors. Not the out of this world on all levels like TNF loves to flap on about, with his dense paragraph style.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jul 5, 2022)

Did you seriously create a sock account for the purpose of posting how people arent following eachother on instagram anymore?


----------



## Smokincooks (Jul 5, 2022)

waterproof808 said:


> Did you seriously create a sock account for the purpose of posting how people arent following eachother on instagram anymore?


Sort of. I tried to just point out the obvious and let others connect the dots- then people here asked me to share more.

It did make me reconsider the rumor I'd heard about him making fake accounts/posts. 

There was a meme page a few years ago who dug into TNF pretty hard with accusations, including the fake posts. I thought maybe it was all BS. 

I followed TNF on IG for a long time, reading many of his posts, believing all of it, and didn't look to any forums for info on him. I have not posted on any of these forums, just read some threads over the years. I wish I'd read these before I bought seeds- I bought most of them in 2019 and 2020.

There were occasionally negative comments on TNF's IG, or accusations of fakeness. They always were deleted, and the accuser was always the problem, or just a troll. I thought it a little odd, but gave TNF the benefit of the doubt for a long time.

The connection with Coastal and Mr. Bob and Hannah reassured me. Once that appeared over with in a bad way, I started searching for threads about him. I have definitely found TNF himself posting across many accounts and forums, with varying levels of similarity. It's easy to recognize, I was a huge fan of his for years. Really looked up to him, felt he had a lot to teach. It's upsetting for sure.

Dude can just barely keep all his stories and lies straight, these characters he made up to shill and defend him. It's insane.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jul 5, 2022)

His festers sucks ass. 
Straight up iceberg lettuce. 
Anyone who appreciates it should go play in the old school skunk thread with those rks lamers.


----------



## coolkid.02 (Jul 6, 2022)

TNF was pretty sketchy from the start. all kinds of “elites cuts” but never anything in flower. just veg pics.lol.

Unfortunately Bob Hemphill gave him all the cred he needed in many peoples eyes.


----------



## Pi$tol (Jul 12, 2022)

coolkid.02 said:


> TNF was pretty sketchy from the start. all kinds of “elites cuts” but never anything in flower. just veg pics.lol.
> 
> Unfortunately Bob Hemphill gave him all the cred he needed in many peoples eyes.


I noticed that too.....never saw any of those cuts in flower. Unfortunately I've brought a shit ton of packs from him during his many sales. No regrets I'll still pop them and I'm sure there are good plants in those seeds they just might not be what the label says they are.


----------



## 5dekades (Jul 15, 2022)

michael2487 said:


> There is no old school skunk, unless someone’s kept a mother plant the last 30 years...


 in the past few years i have smelled it, once about 6? years ago an old dude (like in his 70's) had some in a thrift store, it stunk up the whole place...
than in 2020 a dude cut me off driving smoking a big skunk joint on the freeway, i tried chasing him but he got away
but it was the real deal skunk


----------



## Toadbreath1 (Jul 27, 2022)

Belated thank u mellow old school and smoke report to eastcoast.
This review will have to be in a few post as it will be long.
Grew 2pk Sk peel - black pack
1pk rhino Sk - black pack
1pk Sk 18 - black pack
I also have 15 white label packs @$20ea.
All transactions were quick and included free packs.
looking for representatives of his old school mother plants.
Have had good results with his mother plants from other breeders, coastal, AK.
My biggest fear was, in addition to this thread, my own opinion of SK18 profile he posted that shows such (in my opinion)a large % of hemp.
TBC


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jul 28, 2022)

Toadbreath1 said:


> Belated thank u mellow old school and smoke report to eastcoast.
> This review will have to be in a few post as it will be long.
> Grew 2pk Sk peel - black pack
> 1pk rhino Sk - black pack
> ...


Thanks man, always keen to hear how they go hey!


----------



## Brodix (Jul 31, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Already got my orders in. I monitored the site like a hawk, and ordered early this morning.
> 
> I got 2 packs of each.
> 
> ...


Do you recall the name of the Super Skunk x Sk18? Im guessing its sold out as I dont see it on the site atm, but would like to grab it if he runs it again...
Thanks


----------



## mandocat (Jul 31, 2022)

Brodix said:


> Do you recall the name of the Super Skunk x Sk18? Im guessing its sold out as I dont see it on the site atm, but would like to grab it if he runs it again...
> Thanks











Carrion Flower


(90s Super Skunk x Uncle Festers Skunk#18) x Uncle Festers Skunk#18 ‘Cousin it’ **This incross (Backcross to Dad) is a revised version of the Corpse Flower heavy 90s Super Skunk Dominan…



thenaturefarm.com


----------



## mandocat (Jul 31, 2022)

mandocat said:


> Carrion Flower
> 
> 
> (90s Super Skunk x Uncle Festers Skunk#18) x Uncle Festers Skunk#18 ‘Cousin it’ **This incross (Backcross to Dad) is a revised version of the Corpse Flower heavy 90s Super Skunk Dominan…
> ...


I grew this one outdoors last year. It had one of the weirdest, kind of nasty smells I have ever experienced.


----------



## mandocat (Jul 31, 2022)

mandocat said:


> I grew this one outdoors last year. It had one of the weirdest, kind of nasty smells I have ever experienced.


It also has a high I really enjoy! Not the strongest stone, more like an introspective and clear, feel better about the world, high.


----------



## Brodix (Jul 31, 2022)

mandocat said:


> It also has a high I really enjoy! Not the strongest stone, more like an introspective and clear, feel better about the world, high.


Thanks for the reply. I hope there will be another distribution of these. I was able to grab a half dozen packs of other varieties from the open pollination but definately would like to try Carrion Flower, Corpse Flower and the Skunk #18. Those were gone before I saw them. One thing ive noticed is alot of these one off crosses are a one time deal and then they are gone. Of the varieties I have Im thinking the best thing to do might be to do a seed increase right away. Theres still some packs up on the site Im thinking about grabbing before they are gone.


----------



## Charles U Farley (Jul 31, 2022)

> It also has a high I really enjoy! Not the strongest stone, more like an introspective and clear, feel better about the world, high.


Almost _no_ one talks about that on cannabis forums. It's always about smell, taste, look, etc. I know I use cannabis for one simple, fucking over-riding reason, and that's to make me feel better. All this back and forth about " smells like blueberry", "tastes like a minty chocolate chip cookie", etc. makes me think of the wine snobs of the 90's and the beer snobs of the 00"s, it's all about the presentation, not the effect.


----------



## mandocat (Jul 31, 2022)

Brodix said:


> Thanks for the reply. I hope there will be another distribution of these. I was able to grab a half dozen packs of other varieties from the open pollination but definately would like to try Carrion Flower, Corpse Flower and the Skunk #18. Those were gone before I saw them. One thing ive noticed is alot of these one off crosses are a one time deal and then they are gone. Of the varieties I have Im thinking the best thing to do might be to do a seed increase right away. Theres still some packs up on the site Im thinking about grabbing before they are gone.


I have 4 others from Nature Farm, Wednesday's Child, Pugsley's Stash, Hog Nose Skunk and Willy's Skunk. Haven't run any of them yet.


----------



## mandocat (Jul 31, 2022)

Charles U Farley said:


> Almost _no_ one talks about that on cannabis forums. It's always about smell, taste, look, etc. I know I use cannabis for one simple, fucking over-riding reason, and that's to make me feel better. All this back and forth about " smells like blueberry", "tastes like a minty chocolate chip cookie", etc. makes me think of the wine snobs of the 90's and the beer snobs of the 00"s, it's all about the presentation, not the effect.


I'm old. Back in the day nobody worried about taste or smell, it was the effect. We liked skunk, not because it was stinky, but because it was good!


----------



## Brodix (Jul 31, 2022)

mandocat said:


> I have 4 others from Nature Farm, Wednesday's Child, Pugsley's Stash, Hog Nose Skunk and Willy's Skunk. Haven't run any of them yet.


Hog Nose was one of the packs I did grab. Also got Dumpster Skunk, Noble Skunk & Urban Skunk. Plan on getting something going for spring.


----------



## tstick (Jul 31, 2022)

The weed in the old days was a lot tastier than the stuff now. The taste had a lot to do with the effect, in my opinion. It might not have been as high a THC content as many of the new strain have....and I've pretty much tried them all....but the old weed was something else -almost like a different drug altogether than most of the "show bud" that's going around. The new bud looks better and its certainly grown better...but it's not better.


----------



## Ilikesnacks (Jul 31, 2022)

Grow some weed in soil using organic inputs, it makes all other methods look like jokes - cause most people are growing for yield and a quick turn over. If you want that old weed it isn’t hard to grow it, just take a few steps back and wait for quality.


----------



## 5dekades (Jul 31, 2022)

Charles U Farley said:


> Almost _no_ one talks about that on cannabis forums. It's always about smell, taste, look, etc. I know I use cannabis for one simple, fucking over-riding reason, and that's to make me feel better. All this back and forth about " smells like blueberry", "tastes like a minty chocolate chip cookie", etc. makes me think of the wine snobs of the 90's and the beer snobs of the 00"s, it's all about the presentation, not the effect.


different kinds used to have really different effects! it's sad what has happened the past 15 or so years


----------



## Panaelous (Aug 9, 2022)

Paul-n-Chukka said:


> His festers sucks ass.
> Straight up iceberg lettuce.
> Anyone who appreciates it should go play in the old school skunk thread with those rks lamers.


I’m gunna run a pack of stone mason we’ll see lol I hope not


----------



## Smokincooks (Aug 31, 2022)

He claims to know things about hop latent viroid, thinks he can beat it with regular cloning, but get this: he uses a giant aeroponic cloner, 140+ cuts at a time. HPLVD, if present in one cut, will spread to them all thru the rez water, 100%, no joke. The amount of chlorine plants can handle in rez is nowhere near the 10% bleach mix that guarantees RNA destruction.

I've been dealing with this shit for 6+ years, and got pretty well misled by TNF's "advice". A lot of time and resources were wasted, thinking I could beat it by cloning and KNF. I honestly think he wanted me to get burned out, give up, and just hand over the rarities. Some shill even commented on my page about getting genetics to him ASAP. Screw that. Who knows what accounts he is really hiding behind... I know his writing style though, I've seen his fake accounts writing on forums, pushing his seed. It's unmistakable, I'm sure a real analyst would agree.

Similar to the past era before viruses could be observed physically, or viroids were known to exist, TNF was staying low-tech, using 1500x magnification to visually check for fusarium, or other fungi, bacteria, phytoplasma, pests, eggs, etc. But he never suspected a virus or viroid!?- A foolish, rookie mistake in the modern world of horticulture, and he won't fess up to it. Kev Jodrey has been aware of virus/viroid threats for some years, and knows you can't assume it's not there just because you can't see it.

Problem is, HPLVD is uncoated RNA with just 256 base pairs. You'll *NEVER *see it without a scanning electron microscope. Visual inspection is useless and misleading.

Rather than begin using any tissue culture techniques (which do not have to be specialized, expensive, or more resource intensive than regular cloning, see my note*** *below) he is doubling down and contradicting himself. He says you can't outrun it with regular TC, because you have to use only the uppermost tips to escape it. He mistakenly says it travels by vascular system... Then, in the same comment, he says that he can beat it by generational cloning, and that's a far bigger cut than any TC uses. He has shown ZERO negative tests to assure his supporters or prove his claims. His ego is too bloated to admit doing anything wrong, and he never responded to someone kindly asking about if he'd made seeds from a "dudded" plant.

My guess why he doesn't want or like the concept of TC: He'd rather stick to his dogmatic tenets and split hairs than use the negligible amount of synthetic nutrients that TC needs. To admit he used anything like that would contradict all the KNF and anti-synthetic preaching over the years. It's all in the amount used though- you could supply the entire planet's TC for decades with a tiny fraction of synthetic that is currently wasted each annually. Technology itself isn't evil, it's the way it's used. He's always talked smack about synthetic growers, condescending memes and crap. I don't like the overuse of synthetics either, but that won't stop me from using a _very tiny_ amount for TC purposes. In my mind, that's what synthetics are here for. Small, specialized applications like TC.

Let's also consider- KNF is *not *a good idea to use on mother plants. Why? The inputs can have a *high risk of transferring pathogens* themselves, especially viral/viroid. Another novel pathogen could make the jump to cannabis this way, or use it as a host and mutate later. It's risky using it on anything other than str8 field crops that are not to be cloned!

Considering how many sick and older plants he has taken in, he certainly has HPLVD in his clone stock, and probably some seed stock too (yes, it can spread inside of seeds). After struggling with it for 6 years, I can view a plant and spot the symptoms. He has the viroid suppressed fairly well, but it's definitely there, fucking with the physical appearance of the plant, the gene silencing mechanism at work. Hijacks the plant's system to make it work for itself. I get my moms like that too, viroid load low, but even then, I can clearly see they aren't 100% normal. So why pretend? It's gonna blow up in his face eventually. I think it's already begun, just people silently backing away. I'm too pissed off to be quiet though. I didn't ever need him- everything Mr. Bob and Hannah taught me is what kept my clones alive.

Hop latent can spread thru seeds- % is unknown, but likely depends on viroid load in the mother plant.

Anyone who keeps special clones or seed should avoid all untested sources, or go with breeders who have an *EXTREMELY *strict quarantine policy. Once a plant has it, one simple mistake, whether over or underwatering, lack of light, nutrition, or rootbound, the latent viroid then appears and severely harms yield and quality. It brings clone rooting success % way down. It's a horrendous pathogen, bad enough that people like TNF need to take some responsibility and *test before selling*. There is a reason I haven't sold any seed- I was suspicious that something else was going on in them, and it took a while for the world to catch up and confirm the truth about HPLVD in cannabis. TNF's bloated ego has kept him thinking he's got it all covered. What a joke.

****[On a side note: anyone who wants to get into DIY tissue culture, go check out Bill Graham's company Microclone- their "tissueponics" method has had great success at freeing plants from pathogens, *including* hop latent. Best of all, it's accessible to the masses, requires little training, and results are already well proven. I am starting my own setup, using this method, ASAP. People are sleeping on it- *don't believe Dark Heart's BS about needing special, expensive TC!* They only want that $$$ and to steal genetics, plus they're largely responsible for spreading HPLVD. I wish I was sponsored by Microclone, but I'm not. I met Bill in person a few years ago, & he did a demonstration for me, even tried to TC some of my cuts, but they were too unhealthy back then, with fungal contamination inside. He's a great guy, the OG pioneer for cannabis TC.

I use 400W metal halide lamps, "sky blue" spectrum, or sunlight, and 5, 7, & 10 gal. fabric pots, with high quality soil, plenty of calcium. Blast them with light, try to keep them spoiled, and take 2" upper tips only. They are rinsed with agitation in a dichlor solution, then leaves trimmed in preparation for tubes, with nutrients and hormones plus sterile media. The "Tech FAQ" section on Microclone site has more detailed info.
The rapid growing tips are almost always ahead of the slower moving viroid, but you have to get down to a fairly small tip piece. (unlike what TNF claims, the viroid is not just quickly moving all around in the vascular system. It begins at the cutting wound stage, or lower reaches, and moves upward slowly, much slower paced than the plant's growth.]****

I will be ditching all TNF seed I bought. I'm not sure if against the rules here, but I'll drop my email and IG (to reassure I'm not scamming) to anyone who's interested in taking them for very little money. Not sure if anyone will want to, after all I've said. IDGAF if TNF's goons and shills want to harass/slander me. Stored in my fridge, all original TNF packs, now nearly worthless to me. I'm beyond done messing with anything dude touched.

My next post here will reveal info about the lack of effort TNF puts into breeding. 'Til then, take care all. Don't drink his kool-aid. He should find other employment to support his family, or work for someone who is a genuine professional in cannabis. His current position as a hack who claims legitimacy is malignant to our community, and serves to bloat his ego more than anything else.

Interesting, and sad, how some people over-preach all love and oneness, and are actually the polar opposite in reality. Funny how he hashtagged "UsedCarSalesman", cause that's the equivalent to what he is in our ganja world. I just hope he treats his kids better than Matilda's "father".


----------



## Smokincooks (Aug 31, 2022)

Well, I stand corrected, apparently it is possible to outrun HPLVD with regular cloning. However, it's far more resource intensive and takes many generations compared to just a couple rounds of TC. 

Wow, now that I think about it, the indoor lamps alone are way more damaging to nature than some small TC tubes and little light. So much for being about nature... his generational cloning is far more wasteful than TC, that's a fact jack!

Someone showed me negative tests they achieved w/o TC. Newsflash: that person is not TNF!


----------



## Smokincooks (Aug 31, 2022)

Charles U Farley said:


> Almost _no_ one talks about that on cannabis forums. It's always about smell, taste, look, etc. I know I use cannabis for one simple, fucking over-riding reason, and that's to make me feel better. All this back and forth about " smells like blueberry", "tastes like a minty chocolate chip cookie", etc. makes me think of the wine snobs of the 90's and the beer snobs of the 00"s, it's all about the presentation, not the effect.


My preferred herb type smells great, tastes great, and has a killer good high. In fact, it makes the overall experience that much better, tying it all together. I love inhaling the aroma when breaking down, and there's nothing like a burst of good flavor at the same moment the effect hits. I don't usually care how it looks. Why settle for less?


----------



## 5dekades (Sep 3, 2022)

Smokincooks said:


> He claims to know things about hop latent viroid, thinks he can beat it with regular cloning, but get this: he uses a giant aeroponic cloner, 140+ cuts at a time. HPLVD, if present in one cut, will spread to them all thru the rez water, 100%, no joke. The amount of chlorine plants can handle in rez is nowhere near the 10% bleach mix that guarantees RNA destruction.
> 
> I've been dealing with this shit for 6+ years, and got pretty well misled by TNF's "advice". A lot of time and resources were wasted, thinking I could beat it by cloning and KNF. I honestly think he wanted me to get burned out, give up, and just hand over the rarities. Some shill even commented on my page about getting genetics to him ASAP. Screw that. Who knows what accounts he is really hiding behind... I know his writing style though, I've seen his fake accounts writing on forums, pushing his seed. It's unmistakable, I'm sure a real analyst would agree.
> 
> ...


 what are some of the telltale signs of HPLVD? like super short plants that "poop out"? etc....


----------



## Smokincooks (Sep 3, 2022)

5dekades said:


> what are some of the telltale signs of HPLVD? like super short plants that "poop out"? etc....


Yes, that is the latent nature of it! If you over or underwater, have em rootbound, bugs, or any stress really, it will present full symptoms. If any viroid is present, best the plant can do is maybe 90% of full potential, but still, it lurks, waiting for any mistake. Some strains it only robs 15-20% of weight, some it robbed us of 60% or more. Most of our strains still have about 70-80% of their aroma and power with the viroid suppressed (sunlight or Metal Halide lamps really knock the viroid count down by the intense UV). I have seen strains that had no smell or flavor at all because of it. They came from Dark Heart, no surprises. Really good genetics can still have some merit even if infected, but it's always better to be clean.

Tends to be chlorosis, branching angles become more 90 deg. instead of healthy 45 or less. This breaks branches under weight.
One telltale symptom brittle shoots, they tend to snap when broken. Undersized fan leaves are one sign, and this mutated crinkly look too. There tends to be bushy mutated looking growth near the bottom of the stalk. This is the effects of the gene silencing, the plant can't express it's full genetic potential with hijacked cells.

I was just about to say, I can see TNF's norcal purple haze has it, most of them anyway. He had a closeup of mottled purple, that's another sign. *ANYONE popping his seeds needs to make a 10% bleach solution and soak the seeds for 2mins before regular water soak*. TNF reposted someone else's grow of the norcal purp haze and it had HPLVD. Definitely on the seed hull, possibly inside too. I'm doing the bleach rinse decontam on all seeds now, screw it.


----------



## Smokincooks (Sep 3, 2022)

TNF also reposted someone else's Norcal Purple Haze grow shot, and it definitely had the viroid.


----------



## 5dekades (Sep 3, 2022)

Smokincooks said:


> Yes, that is the latent nature of it! If you over or underwater, have em rootbound, bugs, or any stress really, it will present full symptoms. If any viroid is present, best the plant can do is maybe 90% of full potential, but still, it lurks, waiting for any mistake. Some strains it only robs 15-20% of weight, some it robbed us of 60% or more. Most of our strains still have about 70-80% of their aroma and power with the viroid suppressed (sunlight or Metal Halide lamps really knock the viroid count down by the intense UV). I have seen strains that had no smell or flavor at all because of it. They came from Dark Heart, no surprises. Really good genetics can still have some merit even if infected, but it's always better to be clean.
> 
> Tends to be chlorosis, branching angles become more 90 deg. instead of healthy 45 or less. This breaks branches under weight.
> One telltale symptom brittle shoots, they tend to snap when broken. Undersized fan leaves are one sign, and this mutated crinkly look too. There tends to be bushy mutated looking growth near the bottom of the stalk. This is the effects of the gene silencing, the plant can't express it's full genetic potential with hijacked cells.
> ...


Hmmm, I grew out a few strains of TNF a year or 2 ago and all the plants were super short and mutated and crinkly, they stayed like 1 foot tall and never really "took off"... i was really bummed, it seemed like they were very "dainty" and something just wasn't right... this would prob explain it...


----------



## conor c (Sep 4, 2022)

5dekades said:


> Hmmm, I grew out a few strains of TNF a year or 2 ago and all the plants were super short and mutated and crinkly, they stayed like 1 foot tall and never really "took off"... i was really bummed, it seemed like they were very "dainty" and something just wasn't right... this would prob explain it...


Very sad to hear all this but least people can be on the look out for it with his gear sadly im pretty sure its spread via seeds as well so id be wary well what a cunt who breeds with stuff like that never mind sells the shit tnf can go fuck themselves


----------



## Smokincooks (Sep 4, 2022)

I just took a look into my pack of weasel skunk, and there are small bits of leaf/bud in there. More than enough material to infect seeds, if it's not inside them already. Also, the seeds in all the packs are rather small. When my dad used a very symptomatic plant to make seeds, before we knew better, they came out stunted. Same clone with viroid well suppressed, made seeds 2x that size.

Seems like there's a lot of crinkly stunted symptoms, across too many growers to be a fluke. I was speculating it could be the cause of the iceberg type too.

Looking at his pictures, it's slowly getting worse with each clone generation, and I think his off-grid setup is starved for light. Intense UV seems to help a lot.

He doesn't empty the water from his 144 gal site cloner until a run of cuts are done- he just adds a little more calcium hypochlorite over the weeks. That means the viroid soup gets more concentrated as they root up, a higher load in each clone generation. More symptoms and problems. He may have lost a lot of clones already.

His instagram isn't private or deleted yet- take a look. A lot of his plants look like hell, compared to a few years ago. Not normal growth, more horizontal, lots of crinkly leaflets. Uniform yellow leaves in flower that don't start at bottom, but randomly throughout. You can really see the lower branches doing 90 degrees on some.

He hasn't posted many full plant shots or flowers that aren't closeups. Things must be bad bts.

Especially the older clones, sour dubb, original diesel (it's a fake btw, some other clone entirely), every OG cut. Messed up with viroid. Some weeks ago, someone questioned whether one had a viroid, TNF simply blamed it on genetics. Clueless, or lying. His arrogance will be his downfall- I just hope he didn't infect too many others who keep seeds/clones.


----------



## 5dekades (Sep 9, 2022)

Smokincooks said:


> Yes, that is the latent nature of it! If you over or underwater, have em rootbound, bugs, or any stress really, it will present full symptoms. If any viroid is present, best the plant can do is maybe 90% of full potential, but still, it lurks, waiting for any mistake. Some strains it only robs 15-20% of weight, some it robbed us of 60% or more. Most of our strains still have about 70-80% of their aroma and power with the viroid suppressed (sunlight or Metal Halide lamps really knock the viroid count down by the intense UV). I have seen strains that had no smell or flavor at all because of it. They came from Dark Heart, no surprises. Really good genetics can still have some merit even if infected, but it's always better to be clean.
> 
> Tends to be chlorosis, branching angles become more 90 deg. instead of healthy 45 or less. This breaks branches under weight.
> One telltale symptom brittle shoots, they tend to snap when broken. Undersized fan leaves are one sign, and this mutated crinkly look too. There tends to be bushy mutated looking growth near the bottom of the stalk. This is the effects of the gene silencing, the plant can't express it's full genetic potential with hijacked cells.
> ...


Do you know a good source to read about HPLVD? like can it infect other plants just by being near infected ones? (this is gonna sound dumb) but can you decontaminate plants or clones? or just kill everything and start over?


----------



## Smokincooks (Sep 9, 2022)

5dekades said:


> Do you know a good source to read about HPLVD? like can it infect other plants just by being near infected ones? (this is gonna sound dumb) but can you decontaminate plants or clones? or just kill everything and start over?







This video goes through 100% of the relevant info.

It primarily spreads by mechanical damage, infectious RNA is left on scissors after pruning contaminated plant. If tool is not sterilized, pruning another plant will almost guarantee infection. 

It can spread in runoff, and by plants touching, though these routes of transmission are not as effective as by cutting tools. Any leaf, roots, stalk, or dried bud grown from infected plants will also carry the infectious RNA, so cleanup and bleaching is the best method of control. 

Biting pest insects are highly suspected of spreading it. For me, it was root aphids coming with infected clone that did it. Pests will suck up the RNA and spread it too.

Has to be a 10% bleach mix, and takes about 2 mins exposure to guarantee total RNA destruction. So 6% household bleach, 1 part to 9 parts water, made fresh is best, as it loses strength after a day or two.


There is no cure once a plant has it, but you can try Microclone's "tissueponics" type kit. Anyone can learn it, but if you are near them in Rohnert Park, I'm sure they'd attempt it for you, or do consultation. Not free, but far less than the price gouging that Dark Heart wants.

Unless it's an irreplaceable clone, I'd advise cleaning up well and restarting. 

It's resource intensive to grow an infected plant with the aim of getting clean tips for TC. Very doable if something rare is at stake though. It is possible to clone away from it, but it's difficult, and far less efficient than TC.


----------



## 5dekades (Sep 9, 2022)

Smokincooks said:


> This video goes through 100% of the relevant info.
> 
> It primarily spreads by mechanical damage, infectious RNA is left on scissors after pruning contaminated plant. If tool is not sterilized, pruning another plant will almost guarantee infection.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info!! I do have a rare one would hate to let it go.... but.....
And I have had a few duds from seeds that seem like it might have had it..... 
I have had a theory in my head that all the indoor (especially led) has changed the genetics of the seeds...maybe it led the path for this viroid to get going....I have been harassed about wanting seeds from outdoor grown plants but the strains in the 90's just seemed way better than todays and i sourced from outdoor only back then
I did not hear the part in the vid that soaking seeds in bleach water helped? is this true?
thanks again for the info


----------



## Smokincooks (Sep 10, 2022)

5dekades said:


> Thanks for the info!! I do have a rare one would hate to let it go.... but.....
> And I have had a few duds from seeds that seem like it might have had it.....
> I have had a theory in my head that all the indoor (especially led) has changed the genetics of the seeds...maybe it led the path for this viroid to get going....I have been harassed about wanting seeds from outdoor grown plants but the strains in the 90's just seemed way better than todays and i sourced from outdoor only back then
> I did not hear the part in the vid that soaking seeds in bleach water helped? is this true?
> thanks again for the info


The bleach soak will help with seeds only if the outside is contaminated but inside is clean. Worth a try, I made seed from an infected plant, viroid well suppressed, and got clean plants after a 2 min soak. Still, I wouldn't sell or distribute seed from an infected plant. Use the soak as a precautionary measure- it will also kill off any fusarium, pythium, or bacteria that could lurk on the seed's outer hull.


If your clone is definitely rare/irreplaceable, then I'd get a consultation with Bill's company. You may be able to outrun it by planting one in 30-50+gallons of healthy soil, full season outdoor, then taking as small of cuts as you can from the top only.

Plants can definitely adapt to indoor or outdoors, but I don't see that causing susceptibility to viroid. My old NL clone is one of the most resistant to it, but loves a metal halide like nothing else. Was probably born and raised under them, 80's/90's. It takes only a generation or two for something to adapt for indoor/out. Some we have like both.


----------



## 5dekades (Sep 10, 2022)

Smokincooks said:


> The bleach soak will help with seeds only if the outside is contaminated but inside is clean. Worth a try, I made seed from an infected plant, viroid well suppressed, and got clean plants after a 2 min soak. Still, I wouldn't sell or distribute seed from an infected plant. Use the soak as a precautionary measure- it will also kill off any fusarium, pythium, or bacteria that could lurk on the seed's outer hull.
> 
> 
> If your clone is definitely rare/irreplaceable, then I'd get a consultation with Bill's company. You may be able to outrun it by planting one in 30-50+gallons of healthy soil, full season outdoor, then taking as small of cuts as you can from the top only.
> ...


in the 90's i used metal halide and HPS and they worked great! way better than the LED. But the genetics were WAY better


----------



## GreenHopper (Sep 20, 2022)

Smokincooks said:


> The bleach soak will help with seeds only if the outside is contaminated but inside is clean. Worth a try, I made seed from an infected plant, viroid well suppressed, and got clean plants after a 2 min soak. Still, I wouldn't sell or distribute seed from an infected plant. Use the soak as a precautionary measure- it will also kill off any fusarium, pythium, or bacteria that could lurk on the seed's outer hull.
> 
> 
> If your clone is definitely rare/irreplaceable, then I'd get a consultation with Bill's company. You may be able to outrun it by planting one in 30-50+gallons of healthy soil, full season outdoor, then taking as small of cuts as you can from the top only.
> ...


Thank you sir... you have opened my eyes to a 2 min bleach soak. If not harmful seems like a inexpensive precautionary measure.
Ebola virus outbreaks , people use bleach solution to wash hands and such. So no doubt any baddies hiding on the outer shell is going to have a bad day. Anyone have any bad experiences? Rinse the hell out of them after the soak or not that critical?


----------



## Smokincooks (Sep 20, 2022)

GreenHopper said:


> Thank you sir... you have opened my eyes to a 2 min bleach soak. If not harmful seems like a inexpensive precautionary measure.
> Ebola virus outbreaks , people use bleach solution to wash hands and such. So no doubt any baddies hiding on the outer shell is going to have a bad day. Anyone have any bad experiences? Rinse the hell out of them after the soak or not that critical?


True, I have to test it to make sure it doesn't harm them. 1 min with some surfactant could probably help ensure full contact, but most things react badly with bleach. Maybe adding a drop of castile soap, done outside. I will try it out on a few and report back: 2 mins 10% bleach, followed by a tap water rinse and then usual soak with few drops of bleach in water.

(Bill has kits for sprouting seeds too- I believe the process rinses in dichlor, like the cuttings, then uses other compounds to help soften the seed shell. Useful for old and tired stock.
For the ancient/inbred seed, where shells won't open, but embryo is good- they offer a service to manually open them and move into tissue culture. I definitely have some candidates for that tech).

Once the initial soak is complete, it's a good idea to rinse the strong bleach off. You then could use water with a lesser amount of bleach or calcium hypochlorite for the usual germination soak- if you know for certain the seed is not from a viroid/virus infected plant, far less chlorine is good enough to kill _almost_ anything else. Fusarium may need closer to that 10% to guarantee total destruction.

I sprouted some seed earlier this year, not using the 10% initial rinse, only a few drops in the germination water. Some were from an infected clone, but none showed viroid symptoms. If the plant is not showing symptoms heavily, the viroid will appear less frequently inside of the seeds. If it's not inside the seed, and you don't have leaf bits in the soak water, there just isn't that much viral material left around. Even then, it may need a wound to easily infect.


----------



## Smokincooks (Sep 21, 2022)

What Surfactant to Use With Sodium Hypochlorite Bleach | Clorox®


Is there a surfactant that would be more compatible with sodium hypochlorite? Find out what surfactant would be effective to use with hypochlorite bleach.




www.clorox.com





Found a link with some of the same concerns, some good info for anyone who wants to advance the tech further. I guess I should order some Tween 20.

I will do a couple basic trials: going into an immediate germination soak after 2 mins 10% bleach rinse, and another batch that I will dry and store after the 10% rinse, then try to germinate after a few weeks.


----------

